# If Trump were to run in 2024, a new poll shows he will easily win.



## The Purge

Perhaps the optimistic outcome of this recent poll would actually entice Donald Trump to join the presidential race in 2024.

The former president has repeatedly said that he is looking at the prospect “very seriously” but “it’s a bit too soon” to launch his bid.

According to a May 2021 poll, Donald Trump will be the clear winner if he ran in the 2024 presidential election against Vice President Kamala Harris.

(Excerpt) Read more at recentlyheard.com

That’s if there’s a recognizable country for him to be president of after Xiden and his gang are finished with it!!!


----------



## rightwinger

I hope he runs 
Republicans deserve him

If Trump runs, count on Biden running again

He knows how to beat him


----------



## Magnus

Yes, it will be great if Trump runs. What is better than seeing him lose? It is seeing him lose a second time!

And the fact that his trumptard supporters will again have difficulty accepting his loss? Priceless.


----------



## Flash

*Trump easily won in 2020 but the Democrats got away with stealing the election. *


----------



## rightwinger

81 million Americans said they didn’t want Trump

That was before his post election temper tantrum and assault on the Capitol


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

The Purge said:


> Perhaps the optimistic outcome of this recent poll would actually entice Donald Trump to join the presidential race in 2024.
> 
> The former president has repeatedly said that he is looking at the prospect “very seriously” but “it’s a bit too soon” to launch his bid.
> 
> According to a May 2021 poll, Donald Trump will be the clear winner if he ran in the 2024 presidential election against Vice President Kamala Harris.
> 
> (Excerpt) Read more at recentlyheard.com
> 
> That’s if there’s a recognizable country for him to be president of after Xiden and his gang are finished with it!!!



And..as predicted, the deficit/righteous/God fearing conservatives are flocking back to the mountain once
again proclaiming anyone with a "D" after their name...to be the Devil! 
Trump is our savior!!  Yeah..about that. Assuming he doesn't get snared in the mountain of legal proceedings
coming his way, he's going to have to get around people like DeSantis, whom I predict is going to be the one
who ultimately shows Trump the sidelines.

You guys are getting way too predictable.


----------



## rightwinger

Let’s see

Trump has a favorability rating of 41 percent while President Biden sits at 54 percent.









						RealClearPolitics - Election Other - Trump: Favorable/Unfavorable
					

RealClearPolitics - Election Other - Trump: Favorable/Unfavorable




					www.realclearpolitics.com
				




I like that race


----------



## Astrostar

The Purge said:


> Perhaps the optimistic outcome of this recent poll would actually entice Donald Trump to join the presidential race in 2024.
> 
> The former president has repeatedly said that he is looking at the prospect “very seriously” but “it’s a bit too soon” to launch his bid.
> 
> According to a May 2021 poll, Donald Trump will be the clear winner if he ran in the 2024 presidential election against Vice President Kamala Harris.
> 
> (Excerpt) Read more at recentlyheard.com
> 
> That’s if there’s a recognizable country for him to be president of after Xiden and his gang are finished with it!!!


Let's hope that he does run, and I know that president Biden hopes so also.  Having lost the popular vote by landslide amounts in 2016 and 2020, Trump has no chance in 2024.  But, hopefully, since he is so beatable, his candidacy would prevent a stronger candidate from running against President Biden!  Bigly!!!

Trump/Haley 2024!


----------



## Quasar44

Magnus said:


> Yes, it will be great if Trump runs. What is better than seeing him lose? It is seeing him lose a second time!
> 
> And the fact that his trumptard supporters will again have difficulty accepting his loss? Priceless.


Easy to win when you have hundreds of thousands of free votes


----------



## rightwinger

Astrostar said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps the optimistic outcome of this recent poll would actually entice Donald Trump to join the presidential race in 2024.
> 
> The former president has repeatedly said that he is looking at the prospect “very seriously” but “it’s a bit too soon” to launch his bid.
> 
> According to a May 2021 poll, Donald Trump will be the clear winner if he ran in the 2024 presidential election against Vice President Kamala Harris.
> 
> (Excerpt) Read more at recentlyheard.com
> 
> That’s if there’s a recognizable country for him to be president of after Xiden and his gang are finished with it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope that he does run, and I know that president Biden hopes so also.  Having lost the popular vote by landslide amounts in 2016 and 2020, Trump has no chance in 2024.  But, hopefully, since he is so beatable, his candidacy would prevent a stronger candidate from running against President Biden!  Bigly!!!
> 
> Trump/Haley 2024!
Click to expand...

I don’t think Biden want to run again in 2024
But if Trump is the GOP candidate.....I would count on it


----------



## The Purge

rightwinger said:


> Let’s see
> 
> Trump has a favorability rating of 41 percent while President Biden sits at 54 percent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - Trump: Favorable/Unfavorable
> 
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - Trump: Favorable/Unfavorable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realclearpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like that race







Presidential Forecast​



Tuesday, October 18, 2016​​
 


Hillary Clinton has a 91% chance to win →​




91%
Hillary Clinton




9%
Donald J. Trump








Good morning on this, the 21st day before.....OH, SHIT, AND FROM THE NEWSPAPER OF RECORD, THE N.Y.SLIMES!!!.....ROYFLMFAO​


----------



## rightwinger

The Purge said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s see
> 
> Trump has a favorability rating of 41 percent while President Biden sits at 54 percent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - Trump: Favorable/Unfavorable
> 
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - Trump: Favorable/Unfavorable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realclearpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like that race
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Presidential Forecast​
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> ​Tuesday, October 18, 2016​
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> Hillary Clinton has a 91% chance to win →​
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 91%
> Hillary Clinton
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 9%
> Donald J. Trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> ​
> ​
> Good morning on this, the 21st day before.....OH, SHIT, AND FROM THE NEWSPAPER OF RECORD, THE N.Y.SLIMES!!!.....ROYFLMFAO​
Click to expand...

Even Hillary would beat Trump in 2024


----------



## The Purge

rightwinger said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> Let’s see
> 
> Trump has a favorability rating of 41 percent while President Biden sits at 54 percent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - Trump: Favorable/Unfavorable
> 
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - Trump: Favorable/Unfavorable
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realclearpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I like that race
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Presidential Forecast​
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> ​Tuesday, October 18, 2016​
> 
> 
> ​
> Hillary Clinton has a 91% chance to win →​
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 91%
> Hillary Clinton
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 9%
> Donald J. Trump
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> ​
> ​
> Good morning on this, the 21st day before.....OH, SHIT, AND FROM THE NEWSPAPER OF RECORD, THE N.Y.SLIMES!!!.....ROYFLMFAO​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Even Hillary would beat Trump in 2024
Click to expand...

Only thing she could beat is Jerking you off...if you had anything to JERK with besides your brain!


----------



## Moonglow

> Trump has almost unanimous Republican Party endorsement and seems to be preferred over all other future Republican contenders.


----------



## surada

The Purge said:


> Perhaps the optimistic outcome of this recent poll would actually entice Donald Trump to join the presidential race in 2024.
> 
> The former president has repeatedly said that he is looking at the prospect “very seriously” but “it’s a bit too soon” to launch his bid.
> 
> According to a May 2021 poll, Donald Trump will be the clear winner if he ran in the 2024 presidential election against Vice President Kamala Harris.
> 
> (Excerpt) Read more at recentlyheard.com
> 
> That’s if there’s a recognizable country for him to be president of after Xiden and his gang are finished with it!!!



Trump is REALLY helping Georgia Democrats.









						Trump allies seek to import Arizona's election audit to Georgia
					

In a bid to bolster former President Donald Trump's lies about widespread fraud in the 2020 election, Trump's Republican allies are now seeking Arizona-style audits in other swing states -- including Georgia, where the former President's false claims have set off an intraparty war.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Kilroy2

The poll seems to have anointed Harris as the  winner of the Democrat primary.  They also poll her include Michelle Obama and I wasn't even aware that she is interested in running. Then Cortez is mentioned.  Looks like repubs are hoping for a woman  to run as it worked out for them previously. They figure it will be Trumps best shot to win.

They don't even mention Bernie.  Who in previous polls crushed Trump.

Hmm, interesting.


----------



## bodecea

rightwinger said:


> I hope he runs
> Republicans deserve him
> 
> If Trump runs, count on Biden running again
> 
> He knows how to beat him


I hope he runs (ok, really dodders) again too.


----------



## surada

rightwinger said:


> 81 million Americans said they didn’t want Trump
> 
> That was before his post election temper tantrum and assault on the Capitol




Trump is really helping Georgia Democrats.









						Trump allies seek to import Arizona's election audit to Georgia
					

In a bid to bolster former President Donald Trump's lies about widespread fraud in the 2020 election, Trump's Republican allies are now seeking Arizona-style audits in other swing states -- including Georgia, where the former President's false claims have set off an intraparty war.




					www.cnn.com


----------



## Dekster

Depends on who runs against him.  I very very very reluctantly voted for him and only because the Green Party was too scared to come out and get someone on the ballot in my state.   Joe Biden is too damned old and too damned beltway democrat.


----------



## The Purge

surada said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 81 million Americans said they didn’t want Trump
> 
> That was before his post election temper tantrum and assault on the Capitol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is really helping Georgia Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump allies seek to import Arizona's election audit to Georgia
> 
> 
> In a bid to bolster former President Donald Trump's lies about widespread fraud in the 2020 election, Trump's Republican allies are now seeking Arizona-style audits in other swing states -- including Georgia, where the former President's false claims have set off an intraparty war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
Click to expand...

Dumbass....

In Georgia, a judge has approved a major election audit and has ordered that absentee ballots be opened for inspection​








						In Georgia, a judge has approved a major election audit and has ordered that absentee ballots be opened for inspection
					

Share6TweetPin6 SharesA Georgia judge decided Friday to unseal nearly 150,000 absentee ballots in Fulton County, the state’s most populous county, so that prosecutors could look for proof of suspected voter fraud. What are the specifics? According to the Atlanta Journal-Constitution, Henry...




					recentlyheard.com


----------



## surada

The Purge said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 81 million Americans said they didn’t want Trump
> 
> That was before his post election temper tantrum and assault on the Capitol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump is really helping Georgia Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump allies seek to import Arizona's election audit to Georgia
> 
> 
> In a bid to bolster former President Donald Trump's lies about widespread fraud in the 2020 election, Trump's Republican allies are now seeking Arizona-style audits in other swing states -- including Georgia, where the former President's false claims have set off an intraparty war.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.cnn.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dumbass....
> 
> In Georgia, a judge has approved a major election audit and has ordered that absentee ballots be opened for inspection​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Georgia, a judge has approved a major election audit and has ordered that absentee ballots be opened for inspection
> 
> 
> Share6TweetPin6 SharesA Georgia judge decided Friday to unseal nearly 150,000 absentee ballots in Fulton County, the state’s most populous county, so that prosecutors could look for proof of suspected voter fraud. What are the specifics? According to the Atlanta Journal-Constitution, Henry...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> recentlyheard.com
Click to expand...


I know.. I vote in Fulton county.. Trump is really helping the Georgia Democrats.


----------



## Dadoalex

Quasar44 said:


> Magnus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it will be great if Trump runs. What is better than seeing him lose? It is seeing him lose a second time!
> 
> And the fact that his trumptard supporters will again have difficulty accepting his loss? Priceless.
> 
> 
> 
> Easy to win when you have hundreds of thousands of free votes
Click to expand...

You mean as opposed to bought and paid for votes?


----------



## Magnus

Dadoalex said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magnus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it will be great if Trump runs. What is better than seeing him lose? It is seeing him lose a second time!
> 
> And the fact that his trumptard supporters will again have difficulty accepting his loss? Priceless.
> 
> 
> 
> Easy to win when you have hundreds of thousands of free votes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean as opposed to bought and paid for votes?
Click to expand...

LOL. Keep dreaming, chump. Remember...don't stop drinking the kool-aid. Reality is a bitch.


----------



## Dadoalex

Magnus said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magnus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it will be great if Trump runs. What is better than seeing him lose? It is seeing him lose a second time!
> 
> And the fact that his trumptard supporters will again have difficulty accepting his loss? Priceless.
> 
> 
> 
> Easy to win when you have hundreds of thousands of free votes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean as opposed to bought and paid for votes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL. Keep dreaming, chump. Remember...don't stop drinking the kool-aid. Reality is a bitch.
Click to expand...

Yeah, here's the thing...
I'm not imagining that Trump won last year 
AND
I'm not imagining that Trump WON'T be in a federal prison or hiding in Russia in 2024.

There's reality for you slapnuts.


----------



## Crepitus

The Purge said:


> Perhaps the optimistic outcome of this recent poll would actually entice Donald Trump to join the presidential race in 2024.
> 
> The former president has repeatedly said that he is looking at the prospect “very seriously” but “it’s a bit too soon” to launch his bid.
> 
> According to a May 2021 poll, Donald Trump will be the clear winner if he ran in the 2024 presidential election against Vice President Kamala Harris.
> 
> (Excerpt) Read more at recentlyheard.com
> 
> That’s if there’s a recognizable country for him to be president of after Xiden and his gang are finished with it!!!


From your link:

"According to a May 2021 poll, Donald Trump will be the clear winner if he ran in the 2024 presidential election *against Vice President Kamala Harris."*


----------



## otto105

The Purge said:


> Perhaps the optimistic outcome of this recent poll would actually entice Donald Trump to join the presidential race in 2024.
> 
> The former president has repeatedly said that he is looking at the prospect “very seriously” but “it’s a bit too soon” to launch his bid.
> 
> According to a May 2021 poll, Donald Trump will be the clear winner if he ran in the 2024 presidential election against Vice President Kamala Harris.
> 
> (Excerpt) Read more at recentlyheard.com
> 
> That’s if there’s a recognizable country for him to be president of after Xiden and his gang are finished with it!!!


mclaughin and Sons polling


----------



## Quasar44

Dadoalex said:


> Magnus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magnus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it will be great if Trump runs. What is better than seeing him lose? It is seeing him lose a second time!
> 
> And the fact that his trumptard supporters will again have difficulty accepting his loss? Priceless.
> 
> 
> 
> Easy to win when you have hundreds of thousands of free votes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean as opposed to bought and paid for votes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL. Keep dreaming, chump. Remember...don't stop drinking the kool-aid. Reality is a bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, here's the thing...
> I'm not imagining that Trump won last year
> AND
> I'm not imagining that Trump WON'T be in a federal prison or hiding in Russia in 2024.
> 
> There's reality for you slapnuts.
Click to expand...

 On what charges ?? You fat dolt


----------



## Quasar44

Dad is another old Commie that won’t die


----------



## Dadoalex

Quasar44 said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magnus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magnus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it will be great if Trump runs. What is better than seeing him lose? It is seeing him lose a second time!
> 
> And the fact that his trumptard supporters will again have difficulty accepting his loss? Priceless.
> 
> 
> 
> Easy to win when you have hundreds of thousands of free votes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean as opposed to bought and paid for votes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL. Keep dreaming, chump. Remember...don't stop drinking the kool-aid. Reality is a bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, here's the thing...
> I'm not imagining that Trump won last year
> AND
> I'm not imagining that Trump WON'T be in a federal prison or hiding in Russia in 2024.
> 
> There's reality for you slapnuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On what charges ?? You fat dolt
Click to expand...

Dolt?  I think not.
Obstruction
Conspiracy
maybe more, the REAL investigation has only begun and that's just federal.

Good chance Trump ends up in Ryker's or sing-sing on NY charges.


----------



## Quasar44

Dadoalex said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magnus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magnus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it will be great if Trump runs. What is better than seeing him lose? It is seeing him lose a second time!
> 
> And the fact that his trumptard supporters will again have difficulty accepting his loss? Priceless.
> 
> 
> 
> Easy to win when you have hundreds of thousands of free votes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean as opposed to bought and paid for votes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL. Keep dreaming, chump. Remember...don't stop drinking the kool-aid. Reality is a bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, here's the thing...
> I'm not imagining that Trump won last year
> AND
> I'm not imagining that Trump WON'T be in a federal prison or hiding in Russia in 2024.
> 
> There's reality for you slapnuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On what charges ?? You fat dolt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dolt?  I think not.
> Obstruction
> Conspiracy
> maybe more, the REAL investigation has only begun and that's just federal.
> 
> Good chance Trump ends up in Ryker's or sing-sing on NY charges.
Click to expand...

 It’s all fake and politics , you bumbling buffoon and lardo


----------



## Quasar44

The real crooks like Obama , Nancy and Biden can go free


----------



## Dadoalex

Quasar44 said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magnus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magnus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it will be great if Trump runs. What is better than seeing him lose? It is seeing him lose a second time!
> 
> And the fact that his trumptard supporters will again have difficulty accepting his loss? Priceless.
> 
> 
> 
> Easy to win when you have hundreds of thousands of free votes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean as opposed to bought and paid for votes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL. Keep dreaming, chump. Remember...don't stop drinking the kool-aid. Reality is a bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, here's the thing...
> I'm not imagining that Trump won last year
> AND
> I'm not imagining that Trump WON'T be in a federal prison or hiding in Russia in 2024.
> 
> There's reality for you slapnuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On what charges ?? You fat dolt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dolt?  I think not.
> Obstruction
> Conspiracy
> maybe more, the REAL investigation has only begun and that's just federal.
> 
> Good chance Trump ends up in Ryker's or sing-sing on NY charges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s all fake and politics , you bumbling buffoon and lardo
Click to expand...

So then, my tiny brained "conservative,"  WHY WORRY?
Why be so angry?
I'd guess you're whistling thru that cheeto coated graveyard.


----------



## EvilCat Breath

A Trump DeSantis ticket would easily win provided Democrat fraud could be controlled.


----------



## Baron Von Murderpaws

_If Trump were to run in 2024, a new poll shows he will easily win._​




I just feel sorry for Trump, cause he's gonna have to drain the swamp all over again!
I just hope this time he has the entire DNC executed on the Capitol steps for the world to see!


----------



## Dogmaphobe

rightwinger said:


> 81 million Americans said they didn’t want Trump
> 
> That was before his post election temper tantrum and assault on the Capitol


and somewhere around 60 million of them were actually alive.


----------



## Lastamender

rightwinger said:


> I hope he runs
> Republicans deserve him
> 
> If Trump runs, count on Biden running again
> 
> He knows how to beat him


Massive fraud again?


----------



## Indeependent

rightwinger said:


> 81 million Americans said they didn’t want Trump
> 
> That was before his post election temper tantrum and assault on the Capitol


81 million *ballots*...it is yet to be determined how many were processed correctly.


----------



## candycorn

Sure...run the guy whose NEVER gotten more votes than a democrat...


----------



## Dogmaphobe

surada said:


> I know.. I vote in Fulton county.. Trump is really helping the Georgia Democrats.




Egypt has a Fulton County, too?


I did not know that.


----------



## The Purge

candycorn said:


> Sure...run the guy whose NEVER gotten more votes than a democrat...


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Kilroy2 said:


> The poll seems to have anointed Harris as the  winner of the Democrat primary.  They also poll her include Michelle Obama and I wasn't even aware that she is interested in running. Then Cortez is mentioned.  Looks like repubs are hoping for a woman  to run as it worked out for them previously. They figure it will be Trumps best shot to win.
> 
> They don't even mention Bernie.  Who in previous polls crushed Trump.
> 
> Hmm, interesting.


Bernie?  Is he the one actually pulling Biden's strings?  Apparently not since he did not support Israel in their recent defense from Hamas rockets.


----------



## Lastamender

candycorn said:


> Sure...run the guy whose NEVER gotten more votes than a democrat...


Fraud will do that.


----------



## candycorn

The Purge said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure...run the guy whose NEVER gotten more votes than a democrat...
Click to expand...

Biden got 8M more votes than your blob.  

Sure bring it on.


----------



## Winco

Quasar44 said:


> Magnus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it will be great if Trump runs. What is better than seeing him lose? It is seeing him lose a second time!
> 
> And the fact that his trumptard supporters will again have difficulty accepting his loss? Priceless.
> 
> 
> 
> *Easy to win when you have hundreds of thousands of free votes*
Click to expand...

This might be a clue to you, about why you pretend to have a "bottom 5" franchise in Vegas.
You are not very good at math.

Even if it were true, which it isn't, your claim of *"Easy to win when you have hundreds of thousands of free votes."*
You fail to realize that 'hundreds of thousands' is like 800,000 or 700,000, but clearly under a million.  Otherwise you would have said MILLIONS.

Trumpstain lost by Millions of votes, like 7 million, not hundreds of thousands.
LOLLOOOLOL.


Enjoy your day at FAKE work tomorrow in Vegas.   Too Funny.


----------



## Esdraelon

rightwinger said:


> I hope he runs
> Republicans deserve him
> 
> If Trump runs, count on Biden running again
> 
> He knows how to beat him


The elements of your steal won't be so easily accomplished after these audits not only confirm the theft but also out the strategies that were used.  Try it again and expect the country to burn.


----------



## Esdraelon

rightwinger said:


> Astrostar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps the optimistic outcome of this recent poll would actually entice Donald Trump to join the presidential race in 2024.
> 
> The former president has repeatedly said that he is looking at the prospect “very seriously” but “it’s a bit too soon” to launch his bid.
> 
> According to a May 2021 poll, Donald Trump will be the clear winner if he ran in the 2024 presidential election against Vice President Kamala Harris.
> 
> (Excerpt) Read more at recentlyheard.com
> 
> That’s if there’s a recognizable country for him to be president of after Xiden and his gang are finished with it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope that he does run, and I know that president Biden hopes so also.  Having lost the popular vote by landslide amounts in 2016 and 2020, Trump has no chance in 2024.  But, hopefully, since he is so beatable, his candidacy would prevent a stronger candidate from running against President Biden!  Bigly!!!
> 
> Trump/Haley 2024!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t think Biden want to run again in 2024
> But if Trump is the GOP candidate.....I would count on it
Click to expand...

That senile old bastard won't even be conscious enough to know where he IS by that time.  His veep is a nasty HO that not even her party likes.  Nah... Trump won't have trouble beating her except that your corrupt party is going to ditch the filibuster and codify the means they used to cheat in 2020.  WHEN they do this, the only peaceful outcome will be secession.


----------



## toobfreak

The Purge said:


> If Trump were to run in 2024, a new poll shows he will easily win.​That’s if there’s a recognizable country for him to be president of after Xiden and his gang are finished with it!!!



The greater mess Xiden makes of the nation, the better Trump does at election time.  He already has 100% of the GOP vote, not even a RINO could bring themselves to vote for more of what these Biden idiots are bringing us!  Most independents are such because they already couldn't stomach either party and pro-America Trump is just the sort of fresh non-GOP/DNC person they are looking for to get government back on track working for the people, and I get a sense that many in the democrat party are themselves too looking for somewhere to jump ship from where the far left is taking them these days.

Add to that the liklihood of the GOP taking back both houses in Congress next year and things are actually looking pretty good.


----------



## Esdraelon

candycorn said:


> Sure bring it on.


Mighty white of you to allow us to fight.  P'raps you could get in touch with the party minions that are stonewalling and suing to stop the audits.  THEY seem to be a bit worried.


----------



## candycorn

Lastamender said:


> candycorn said:
> 
> 
> 
> Sure...run the guy whose NEVER gotten more votes than a democrat...
> 
> 
> 
> Fraud will do that.
Click to expand...


----------



## DrLove

Rump’s fat ass will get nowhere near the Oval Office ever again. 
Likelihood of prison looms large


----------



## Quasar44

Dadoalex said:


> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magnus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magnus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it will be great if Trump runs. What is better than seeing him lose? It is seeing him lose a second time!
> 
> And the fact that his trumptard supporters will again have difficulty accepting his loss? Priceless.
> 
> 
> 
> Easy to win when you have hundreds of thousands of free votes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean as opposed to bought and paid for votes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL. Keep dreaming, chump. Remember...don't stop drinking the kool-aid. Reality is a bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, here's the thing...
> I'm not imagining that Trump won last year
> AND
> I'm not imagining that Trump WON'T be in a federal prison or hiding in Russia in 2024.
> 
> There's reality for you slapnuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On what charges ?? You fat dolt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dolt?  I think not.
> Obstruction
> Conspiracy
> maybe more, the REAL investigation has only begun and that's just federal.
> 
> Good chance Trump ends up in Ryker's or sing-sing on NY charges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s all fake and politics , you bumbling buffoon and lardo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So then, my tiny brained "conservative,"  WHY WORRY?
> Why be so angry?
> I'd guess you're whistling thru that cheeto coated graveyard.
Click to expand...

I don’t like my nation being the Soviet Union and you’re another fascist bastard


----------



## surada

Dogmaphobe said:


> surada said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I know.. I vote in Fulton county.. Trump is really helping the Georgia Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egypt has a Fulton County, too?
> 
> 
> I did not know that.
Click to expand...


What are you talking about?


----------



## surada

DrLove said:


> Rump’s fat ass will get nowhere near the Oval Office ever again.
> Likelihood of prison looms large



Trump gets bored really quickly.. He sabotaged his reelection. He doesn't want it. Send money.. He's out for revenge.


----------



## bigrebnc1775

The Purge said:


> Perhaps the optimistic outcome of this recent poll would actually entice Donald Trump to join the presidential race in 2024.
> 
> The former president has repeatedly said that he is looking at the prospect “very seriously” but “it’s a bit too soon” to launch his bid.
> 
> According to a May 2021 poll, Donald Trump will be the clear winner if he ran in the 2024 presidential election against Vice President Kamala Harris.
> 
> (Excerpt) Read more at recentlyheard.com
> 
> That’s if there’s a recognizable country for him to be president of after Xiden and his gang are finished with it!!!


polls may show it but the election will be rigged just like in 2020 republicans will have to replace ballots for bullets if they ever want to win another election.


----------



## Care4all

rightwinger said:


> 81 million Americans said they didn’t want Trump
> 
> That was before his post election temper tantrum and assault on the Capitol



Fyi
84 million voted against him, when you count the 3 million Independent vote!


----------



## rightwinger

Care4all said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 81 million Americans said they didn’t want Trump
> 
> That was before his post election temper tantrum and assault on the Capitol
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fyi
> 84 million voted against him, when you count the 3 million Independent vote!
Click to expand...

Trump has to convince a lot of people to change their mind about him

More importantly, he needs to reverse the vote in Arizona, Georgia, Pennsylvania, Michigan and Wisconsin

It will take more than rants about stolen elections to do that


----------



## Magnus

Dadoalex said:


> Magnus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magnus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it will be great if Trump runs. What is better than seeing him lose? It is seeing him lose a second time!
> 
> And the fact that his trumptard supporters will again have difficulty accepting his loss? Priceless.
> 
> 
> 
> Easy to win when you have hundreds of thousands of free votes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean as opposed to bought and paid for votes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL. Keep dreaming, chump. Remember...don't stop drinking the kool-aid. Reality is a bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, here's the thing...
> I'm not imagining that Trump won last year
> AND
> I'm not imagining that Trump WON'T be in a federal prison or hiding in Russia in 2024.
> 
> There's reality for you slapnuts.
Click to expand...

Interesting. I don't think anyone thinks Rump will go into hiding in Russia...but hey...from your lips...


----------



## Dadoalex

Quasar44 said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magnus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magnus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it will be great if Trump runs. What is better than seeing him lose? It is seeing him lose a second time!
> 
> And the fact that his trumptard supporters will again have difficulty accepting his loss? Priceless.
> 
> 
> 
> Easy to win when you have hundreds of thousands of free votes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean as opposed to bought and paid for votes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL. Keep dreaming, chump. Remember...don't stop drinking the kool-aid. Reality is a bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, here's the thing...
> I'm not imagining that Trump won last year
> AND
> I'm not imagining that Trump WON'T be in a federal prison or hiding in Russia in 2024.
> 
> There's reality for you slapnuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> On what charges ?? You fat dolt
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Dolt?  I think not.
> Obstruction
> Conspiracy
> maybe more, the REAL investigation has only begun and that's just federal.
> 
> Good chance Trump ends up in Ryker's or sing-sing on NY charges.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> It’s all fake and politics , you bumbling buffoon and lardo
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So then, my tiny brained "conservative,"  WHY WORRY?
> Why be so angry?
> I'd guess you're whistling thru that cheeto coated graveyard.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t like my nation being the Soviet Union and you’re another fascist bastard
Click to expand...

I'm guessing that you shouldn't have voted for Cap'n Cheeto if those are your feelings.


----------



## Dadoalex

Magnus said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magnus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magnus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it will be great if Trump runs. What is better than seeing him lose? It is seeing him lose a second time!
> 
> And the fact that his trumptard supporters will again have difficulty accepting his loss? Priceless.
> 
> 
> 
> Easy to win when you have hundreds of thousands of free votes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean as opposed to bought and paid for votes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL. Keep dreaming, chump. Remember...don't stop drinking the kool-aid. Reality is a bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, here's the thing...
> I'm not imagining that Trump won last year
> AND
> I'm not imagining that Trump WON'T be in a federal prison or hiding in Russia in 2024.
> 
> There's reality for you slapnuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting. I don't think anyone thinks Rump will go into hiding in Russia...but hey...from your lips...
Click to expand...

To paraphrase Hulk
WHATCHA GONNA DO WHEN THE INDICTMENTS START SQUEEZING?!?!?!

Only a few countries w/o extradition treaties.  Fortunately for the Cheeto he's friendly with most of them.  Russia, NK...

Watch him escape to Russia and get a show on RT.


----------



## Colin norris

rightwinger said:


> I hope he runs
> Republicans deserve him
> 
> If Trump runs, count on Biden running again
> 
> He knows how to beat him


You're right.  You republicans deserve him.  I hope he gives it to you good and hard. 
Here's why he will not get elected and it's fact but you won't belief it. 

The people who changed their votes to oust trump were without doubt republicans. They had to be republicans be abuse  those 8 million above the distribution, could not have been greens etc.  They were republicans. They were sick of the lying fool.  
If he runs again, he will appeal for forgiveness and want their votes back.  
They will not change again to re install him to do the same as before.  Leopards don't change their spots. 
They will shun the trump name forever. 
I don't care if you won't accept it but those defectors will not go back to him.  
The sea will part before that happens. 

If the GOP put him up, it will be political suicide. If he runs as an independent, he won't have the numbers in all states some because the democrats and defectors will keep him out.  

Think about all that , then reply telling me I'm an idiot etc.  Trump pounced on anyone who gives him the truth.


----------



## Quasar44

Dadoalex said:


> Magnus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magnus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magnus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it will be great if Trump runs. What is better than seeing him lose? It is seeing him lose a second time!
> 
> And the fact that his trumptard supporters will again have difficulty accepting his loss? Priceless.
> 
> 
> 
> Easy to win when you have hundreds of thousands of free votes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean as opposed to bought and paid for votes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL. Keep dreaming, chump. Remember...don't stop drinking the kool-aid. Reality is a bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, here's the thing...
> I'm not imagining that Trump won last year
> AND
> I'm not imagining that Trump WON'T be in a federal prison or hiding in Russia in 2024.
> 
> There's reality for you slapnuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting. I don't think anyone thinks Rump will go into hiding in Russia...but hey...from your lips...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To paraphrase Hulk
> WHATCHA GONNA DO WHEN THE INDICTMENTS START SQUEEZING?!?!?!
> 
> Only a few countries w/o extradition treaties.  Fortunately for the Cheeto he's friendly with most of them.  Russia, NK...
> 
> Watch him escape to Russia and get a show on RT.
Click to expand...

Trump is living like a king in Florida ! 

You are probably dead broke with a fat azz ugly hag for a wife living in your white trash ghetto 
. Now FO


----------



## Magnus

Quasar44 said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magnus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magnus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magnus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it will be great if Trump runs. What is better than seeing him lose? It is seeing him lose a second time!
> 
> And the fact that his trumptard supporters will again have difficulty accepting his loss? Priceless.
> 
> 
> 
> Easy to win when you have hundreds of thousands of free votes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean as opposed to bought and paid for votes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL. Keep dreaming, chump. Remember...don't stop drinking the kool-aid. Reality is a bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, here's the thing...
> I'm not imagining that Trump won last year
> AND
> I'm not imagining that Trump WON'T be in a federal prison or hiding in Russia in 2024.
> 
> There's reality for you slapnuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting. I don't think anyone thinks Rump will go into hiding in Russia...but hey...from your lips...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To paraphrase Hulk
> WHATCHA GONNA DO WHEN THE INDICTMENTS START SQUEEZING?!?!?!
> 
> Only a few countries w/o extradition treaties.  Fortunately for the Cheeto he's friendly with most of them.  Russia, NK...
> 
> Watch him escape to Russia and get a show on RT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is living like a king in Florida !
> 
> You are probably dead broke with a fat azz ugly hag for a wife living in your white trash ghetto
> . Now FO
Click to expand...

LOL. Sure he is. The whining guy still moaning about the election and looking over his shoulders terrified when he is going to be arrested for tax fraud! Keep dreaming, chump. Keep worshipping your orange douche bag. That's all you trumptards are good for.


----------



## Dadoalex

Quasar44 said:


> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magnus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magnus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dadoalex said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quasar44 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Magnus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, it will be great if Trump runs. What is better than seeing him lose? It is seeing him lose a second time!
> 
> And the fact that his trumptard supporters will again have difficulty accepting his loss? Priceless.
> 
> 
> 
> Easy to win when you have hundreds of thousands of free votes
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You mean as opposed to bought and paid for votes?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> LOL. Keep dreaming, chump. Remember...don't stop drinking the kool-aid. Reality is a bitch.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Yeah, here's the thing...
> I'm not imagining that Trump won last year
> AND
> I'm not imagining that Trump WON'T be in a federal prison or hiding in Russia in 2024.
> 
> There's reality for you slapnuts.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Interesting. I don't think anyone thinks Rump will go into hiding in Russia...but hey...from your lips...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> To paraphrase Hulk
> WHATCHA GONNA DO WHEN THE INDICTMENTS START SQUEEZING?!?!?!
> 
> Only a few countries w/o extradition treaties.  Fortunately for the Cheeto he's friendly with most of them.  Russia, NK...
> 
> Watch him escape to Russia and get a show on RT.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump is living like a king in Florida !
> 
> You are probably dead broke with a fat azz ugly hag for a wife living in your white trash ghetto
> . Now FO
Click to expand...

A king?
Hiding at Mara Lago?
Crashing weddings so he can whine about the election he lost?
Waiting for the next shoe to drop in NY?
Waiting for the feds to crash down the door and take him and his family in?
A king?

Yeah, I guess if Saddam were living like a king at the end it's be comparable.


----------



## rightwinger

Biden could be 100 and he would still beat Trump


----------



## Who_Me?

Trump running would guarantee another Democrat win.

Trump will be pushing up daisies by 2024 after the Big Mac attack.


----------



## basquebromance

the people running presidential campaigns are in the Stone Age. if the smartest people decided to take over politics and start winning elections, it'd be child's play!

here's what they need to do, my friends: put a hundred slogans out there, then look at THE DATA. which ones are people sharing the most? find the best ones and...RAM THEM INTO PEOPLE'S SKULLS!


----------



## Rambunctious




----------



## Polishprince

Who_Me? said:


> Trump running would guarantee another Democrat win.
> 
> Trump will be pushing up daisies by 2024 after the Big Mac attack.




I don't know about that, but Trump NOT running would definitely guarantee a Republican defeat.

Do you really think that 75 million little Trumpsters are going to vote for Colin Powell or John Kasich or Liz Cheney?

Payback's a bitch, and GOP will be royally schlonged if they disrespect the base


----------



## otto105

Flash said:


> *Trump easily won in 2020 but the Democrats got away with stealing the election. *


Flash posts as he wakes up to his shorts crazy glued to his abdomen.


----------



## lennypartiv

The Purge said:


> If Trump were to run in 2024, a new poll shows he will easily win.​


The question is who would he pick for his vice president.  Noem or Nunes would be good choices.


----------



## DrLove

rightwinger said:


> I hope he runs
> Republicans deserve him
> 
> If Trump runs, count on Biden running again
> 
> He knows how to beat him



Like a DRUM!!


----------



## meaner gene

The Purge said:


> If Trump were to run in 2024, a new poll shows he will easily win.​





lennypartiv said:


> The question is who would he pick for his vice president.  Noem or Nunes would be good choices.


Actually the question is when will Trump concede that he lost in 2020?

Trump can't file to run in 2024 if he was already elected twice (22nd amendment)


----------



## lennypartiv

meaner gene said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> The question is who would he pick for his vice president.  Noem or Nunes would be good choices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually the question is when will Trump concede that he lost in 2020?
> Trump can't file to run in 2024 if he was already elected twice (22nd amendment)
Click to expand...

Trump won but he wasn't declared the winner so he can run again.


----------



## justoffal

rightwinger said:


> Astrostar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps the optimistic outcome of this recent poll would actually entice Donald Trump to join the presidential race in 2024.
> 
> The former president has repeatedly said that he is looking at the prospect “very seriously” but “it’s a bit too soon” to launch his bid.
> 
> According to a May 2021 poll, Donald Trump will be the clear winner if he ran in the 2024 presidential election against Vice President Kamala Harris.
> 
> (Excerpt) Read more at recentlyheard.com
> 
> That’s if there’s a recognizable country for him to be president of after Xiden and his gang are finished with it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope that he does run, and I know that president Biden hopes so also.  Having lost the popular vote by landslide amounts in 2016 and 2020, Trump has no chance in 2024.  But, hopefully, since he is so beatable, his candidacy would prevent a stronger candidate from running against President Biden!  Bigly!!!
> 
> Trump/Haley 2024!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t think Biden want to run again in 2024
> But if Trump is the GOP candidate.....I would count on it
Click to expand...

He won't be able to run again


----------



## meaner gene

meaner gene said:


> Actually the question is when will Trump concede that he lost in 2020?
> Trump can't file to run in 2024 if he was already elected twice (22nd amendment)





lennypartiv said:


> Trump won but he wasn't declared the winner so he can run again.


If Trump won the election, he was elected according to the 22nd amendment.  Whether he was inaugurated or not, means nothing.
It limits elections, not inaugurations.


----------



## rightwinger

justoffal said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Astrostar said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> Perhaps the optimistic outcome of this recent poll would actually entice Donald Trump to join the presidential race in 2024.
> 
> The former president has repeatedly said that he is looking at the prospect “very seriously” but “it’s a bit too soon” to launch his bid.
> 
> According to a May 2021 poll, Donald Trump will be the clear winner if he ran in the 2024 presidential election against Vice President Kamala Harris.
> 
> (Excerpt) Read more at recentlyheard.com
> 
> That’s if there’s a recognizable country for him to be president of after Xiden and his gang are finished with it!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Let's hope that he does run, and I know that president Biden hopes so also.  Having lost the popular vote by landslide amounts in 2016 and 2020, Trump has no chance in 2024.  But, hopefully, since he is so beatable, his candidacy would prevent a stronger candidate from running against President Biden!  Bigly!!!
> 
> Trump/Haley 2024!
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don’t think Biden want to run again in 2024
> But if Trump is the GOP candidate.....I would count on it
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He won't be able to run again
Click to expand...

Not only will Biden run
He will easily WIN

Better get your stolen election whine ready


----------



## lennypartiv

meaner gene said:


> If Trump won the election, he was elected according to the 22nd amendment.  Whether he was inaugurated or not, means nothing.
> It limits elections, not inaugurations.


Counting legal votes Trump won.  Counting fraudulent voted Biden won. Since the courts failed to stop the steal, Trump can run again.


----------



## Esdraelon

bodecea said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope he runs
> Republicans deserve him
> 
> If Trump runs, count on Biden running again
> 
> He knows how to beat him
> 
> 
> 
> I hope he runs (ok, really dodders) again too.
Click to expand...

And if lightning strikes AGAIN?  I realize that's IMPOSSIBLE (like 2016 was) but what IF?  Serious question.  What would you expect to see happen around the country after he was declared the winner?


----------



## meaner gene

rightwinger said:


> Not only will Biden run
> He will easily WIN
> 
> Better get your stolen election whine ready


We won't have to wait for 2024.  By 2022 they'll be whining about every house seat, and every senate seat, and every governorship they lose.


----------



## rightwinger

lennypartiv said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Trump won the election, he was elected according to the 22nd amendment.  Whether he was inaugurated or not, means nothing.
> It limits elections, not inaugurations.
> 
> 
> 
> Counting legal votes Trump won.  Counting fraudulent voted Biden won. Since the courts failed to stop the steal, Trump can run again.
Click to expand...

Not if he claims he won


----------



## Turtlesoup

rightwinger said:


> I hope he runs
> Republicans deserve him
> 
> If Trump runs, count on Biden running again
> 
> He knows how to beat him


Yeah....set up the biggest coalition of Fraudsters around to steal the election.   Joe already admitted to this.


----------



## meaner gene

lennypartiv said:


> Counting legal votes Trump won.  Counting fraudulent voted Biden won. Since the courts failed to stop the steal, Trump can run again.


I thought the whole point of the "stop the steal" and audits, was to prove that Trump won the election in 2020.

He'll have to give up on that, in order to maintain eligibility to run in a third presidential election.


----------



## rightwinger

Turtlesoup said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope he runs
> Republicans deserve him
> 
> If Trump runs, count on Biden running again
> 
> He knows how to beat him
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....set up the biggest coalition of Fraudsters around to steal the election.   Joe already admitted to this.
Click to expand...


Winner, winner, Chicken Dinner

Already preparing for Biden to kick your ass again

Wah!  We were cheated


----------



## otto105

lennypartiv said:


> meaner gene said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> The question is who would he pick for his vice president.  Noem or Nunes would be good choices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually the question is when will Trump concede that he lost in 2020?
> Trump can't file to run in 2024 if he was already elected twice (22nd amendment)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Trump won but he wasn't declared the winner so he can run again.
Click to expand...

Bah Ha Ga Ha Ga Ha


----------



## Colin norris

meaner gene said:


> The Purge said:
> 
> 
> 
> If Trump were to run in 2024, a new poll shows he will easily win.​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lennypartiv said:
> 
> 
> 
> The question is who would he pick for his vice president.  Noem or Nunes would be good choices.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Actually the question is when will Trump concede that he lost in 2020?
> 
> Trump can't file to run in 2024 if he was already elected twice (22nd amendment)
Click to expand...


But he wasnt elected twice and never will be.


----------



## Leo123

Colin norris said:


> But he wasnt elected twice and never will be.


He was elected once and cheated against the second time.


----------



## Gracie

I'd love to have him as POTUS again, but that ain't gonna happen. He has supporters but not enough.  Dems will NOT let go of their power now. Or ever. He would lose.  Plus, as much as he loves this country, the citizens are killing him with the bullshit he has to deal with even now. Being POTUS ages ya. Not an easy job. Especially with corrupt people making sure his life is hell..now and forever even when he's really dead. Then they will go after his family, his business, his everything. The hate runs deep.


----------



## Leo123

Gracie said:


> I'd love to have him as POTUS again, but that ain't gonna happen. He has supporters but not enough.  Dems will NOT let go of their power now. Or ever. He would lose.  Plus, as much as he loves this country, the citizens are killing him with the bullshit he has to deal with even now. Being POTUS ages ya. Not an easy job. Especially with corrupt people making sure his life is hell..now and forever even when he's really dead. Then they will go after his family, his business, his everything. The hate runs deep.


I would not underestimate Trump.  The Democrats certainly are not underestimating him.   You can tell by their constant "Orange Man Bad" drumbeat.  They are scared stiff of Trump.    He threatens their D.C. Bureaucratic free ride.


----------



## MadChemist

Leo123 said:


> Gracie said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'd love to have him as POTUS again, but that ain't gonna happen. He has supporters but not enough.  Dems will NOT let go of their power now. Or ever. He would lose.  Plus, as much as he loves this country, the citizens are killing him with the bullshit he has to deal with even now. Being POTUS ages ya. Not an easy job. Especially with corrupt people making sure his life is hell..now and forever even when he's really dead. Then they will go after his family, his business, his everything. The hate runs deep.
> 
> 
> 
> I would not underestimate Trump.  The Democrats certainly are not underestimating him.   You can tell by their constant "Orange Man Bad" drumbeat.  They are scared stiff of Trump.    He threatens their D.C. Bureaucratic free ride.
Click to expand...


You can't run a corpse and not expect consequences.


----------



## Leo123

MadChemist said:


> You can't run a corpse and not expect consequences.


Democrats will pay for the POTUS corpse they just inflicted on the American public.


----------



## Turtlesoup

rightwinger said:


> Turtlesoup said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> 
> I hope he runs
> Republicans deserve him
> 
> If Trump runs, count on Biden running again
> 
> He knows how to beat him
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah....set up the biggest coalition of Fraudsters around to steal the election.   Joe already admitted to this.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Winner, winner, Chicken Dinner
> 
> Already preparing for Biden to kick your ass again
> 
> Wah!  We were cheated
Click to expand...

 Hun, Biden is done running-------his mind isn't there to do a presidential debate.......he is also at the end of his life expectancy.    He is simply stealing as much money and making as much in bribes from the chinese that he can under Dr. Jill's watchful eye.


----------



## schmidlap

The Purge said:


> The former president has repeatedly said that he is looking at the prospect “very seriously” but “it’s a bit too soon” to launch his bid.


Given his prospects three years before the 2016 election (when he lost the popular vote for the first time) the Loser may well be right. Given that he has a number of criminal and civil court cases to deal with first and he's in his dotage, it's a bit too soon.

If Trump keeps insisting, _despite_ reality, that he won the 2020 election in a _“Landslide!”_,  does he make himself ineligible in _2024?_

Wily Democrats and Republicans who are not RINOs of Trumpery could wait until late 2024 to humor him and agree that he won in a _"Landslide!”_ in 2020, has really been President for two terms, and can't have a third.

If the Cry Baby Loser_ is _allowed to run, here are a few nifty campaign promises he might want to try:

*  Immediately repeal ‘ObamaCare” and replace it with “something terrific!”*​​*Release his tax returns*​​*Build a wall, and make Mexico pay for it*​​*Withdraw all U.S. troops from Afghanistan *_(Hmmm.)_​​*Eliminate the federal debt*​​*Revive** the coal industry*​​*Balance the federal budget*​​*Establish a ban on Muslims entering the U.S.*​​*Invest $550 billion in infrastructure**.*  _(Okay. This one could be tricky.)_​​*Guarantee 6-week paid leave*​
*Appoint a special prosecutor to investigate Hillary Clinton*​​*Eliminate Common Core*​​*End birthright citizenship*​​*Remove all undocumented immigrants*​​*Bring back waterboarding*​​*Eliminate gun-free zones at schools and military bases*​​*Defund Planned Parenthood*​​All will have a ring of familiarity. He won the _electoral vote_ with them in 2016. And the Loser can even claim that he is environmentally "woke", and is recycling.


----------



## Lastamender

schmidlap said:


> Given his prospects three years before the 2016 election (when he lost the popular vote for the first time) the Loser may well be right. Given that he has a number of criminal and civil court cases to deal with first and he's in his dotage, it's a bit too soon.
> 
> If Trump keeps insisting, _despite_ reality, that he won the 2020 election in a _“Landslide!”_,  does he make himself ineligible in _2024?_
> 
> Wily Democrats and Republicans who are not RINOs of Trumpery could wait until late 2024 to humor him and agree that he won in a _"Landslide!”_ in 2020, has really been President for two terms, and can't have a third.
> 
> If the Cry Baby Loser_ is _allowed to run, here are a few nifty campaign promises he might want to try:
> 
> *  Immediately repeal ‘ObamaCare” and replace it with “something terrific!”*​​*Release his tax returns*​​*Build a wall, and make Mexico pay for it*​​*Withdraw all U.S. troops from Afghanistan *_(Hmmm.)_​​*Eliminate the federal debt*​​*Revive** the coal industry*​​*Balance the federal budget*​​*Establish a ban on Muslims entering the U.S.*​​*Invest $550 billion in infrastructure**.*  _(Okay. This one could be tricky.)_​​*Guarantee 6-week paid leave*​
> *Appoint a special prosecutor to investigate Hillary Clinton*​​*Eliminate Common Core*​​*End birthright citizenship*​​*Remove all undocumented immigrants*​​*Bring back waterboarding*​​*Eliminate gun-free zones at schools and military bases*​​*Defund Planned Parenthood*​​All will have a ring of familiarity. He won the _electoral vote_ with them in 2016. And the Loser can even claim that he is environmentally "woke", and is recycling.


Outstanding ideas. That is why people want him back. Big time shill fail.


----------



## Who_Me?

schmidlap said:


> Given his prospects three years before the 2016 election (when he lost the popular vote for the first time) the Loser may well be right. Given that he has a number of criminal and civil court cases to deal with first and he's in his dotage, it's a bit too soon.
> 
> If Trump keeps insisting, _despite_ reality, that he won the 2020 election in a _“Landslide!”_,  does he make himself ineligible in _2024?_
> 
> Wily Democrats and Republicans who are not RINOs of Trumpery could wait until late 2024 to humor him and agree that he won in a _"Landslide!”_ in 2020, has really been President for two terms, and can't have a third.
> 
> If the Cry Baby Loser_ is _allowed to run, here are a few nifty campaign promises he might want to try:
> 
> *  Immediately repeal ‘ObamaCare” and replace it with “something terrific!”*​​*Release his tax returns*​​*Build a wall, and make Mexico pay for it*​​*Withdraw all U.S. troops from Afghanistan *_(Hmmm.)_​​*Eliminate the federal debt*​​*Revive** the coal industry*​​*Balance the federal budget*​​*Establish a ban on Muslims entering the U.S.*​​*Invest $550 billion in infrastructure**.*  _(Okay. This one could be tricky.)_​​*Guarantee 6-week paid leave*​
> *Appoint a special prosecutor to investigate Hillary Clinton*​​*Eliminate Common Core*​​*End birthright citizenship*​​*Remove all undocumented immigrants*​​*Bring back waterboarding*​​*Eliminate gun-free zones at schools and military bases*​​*Defund Planned Parenthood*​​All will have a ring of familiarity. He won the _electoral vote_ with them in 2016. And the Loser can even claim that he is environmentally "woke", and is recycling.


If Trump were to run in 2024, a new poll shows he will easily win.​
And here are the Poles referred to in the article.


----------



## Care4all

Who_Me? said:


> If Trump were to run in 2024, a new poll shows he will easily win.​
> And here are the Poles referred to in the article.
> 
> View attachment 578438


Do you think they vote?


----------



## Care4all

Lastamender said:


> Outstanding ideas. That is why people want him back. Big time shill fail.


So he only has to SAY those things and that's it?  He doesn't have to accomplish a single one of those political goals and ideas of his, but just as long as he mouths off on them, it's fine with you???


----------



## Leo123

Care4all said:


> So he only has to SAY those things and that's it?  He doesn't have to accomplish a single one of those political goals and ideas of his, but just as long as he mouths off on them, it's fine with you???


No, that's Biden.


----------



## Turtlesoup

rightwinger said:


> Winner, winner, Chicken Dinner
> 
> Already preparing for Biden to kick your ass again
> 
> Wah!  We were cheated



Oh Right, your oldies are such goodies.....several months later and even you have to realize that Biden can't win against anyone especially Trump.


----------



## Rambunctious

Leo123 said:


> No, that's Biden.


Its amazing to learn that everything the dems and liberals hated and falsely accused Trump and his family of Joe and his family are guilty of.....how are those China paid face lifts Dr Jill?.....


----------



## toobfreak

Rambunctious said:


> Its amazing to learn that everything the dems and liberals hated and falsely accused Trump and his family of Joe and his family are guilty of.....how are those China paid face lifts Dr Jill?.....


I heard of at least one news company here now taking a rather large sum of money from China now to start running pro-china and pro-chinese messages on our airwaves.


----------



## Rambunctious

toobfreak said:


> I heard of at least one news company here now taking a rather large sum of money from China now to start running pro-china and pro-chinese messages on our airwaves.


It will fail...the people of America will not take the loss of 800,000 Americans and trillions of dollars in commerce and production and retirements lost and destroyed as lightly as the elites in America seem to be willing to....

Vote against any politician that is made in China....right or left....


----------



## Colin norris

The Purge said:


> Perhaps the optimistic outcome of this recent poll would actually entice Donald Trump to join the presidential race in 2024.
> 
> The former president has repeatedly said that he is looking at the prospect “very seriously” but “it’s a bit too soon” to launch his bid.
> 
> According to a May 2021 poll, Donald Trump will be the clear winner if he ran in the 2024 presidential election against Vice President Kamala Harris.
> 
> (Excerpt) Read more at recentlyheard.com
> 
> That’s if there’s a recognizable country for him to be president of after Xiden and his gang are finished with it!!!


Over 3/4 of republicans would vote for trump. How did I know that. 
Its not those idiots that swing an election.  It's the ones that swing, like last time, and voted him out. 
You remember.  The silent majority you said would  save trump.  They in fact voted to get rid of the idiot.  They are still out there and they won't be re installing that idiot again. 

Furthermore, the article was written by a right wing lot if trump supporting loonies and the article is 7 months old. 
Is that how far behind you are?


----------



## Leo123

toobfreak said:


> I heard of at least one news company here now taking a rather large sum of money from China now to start running pro-china and pro-chinese messages on our airwaves.


Hunter News?


----------



## Leo123

Colin norris said:


> Over 3/4 of republicans would vote for trump. How did I know that.
> Its not those idiots that swing an election.  It's the ones that swing, like last time, and voted him out.
> You remember.  The silent majority you said would  save trump.  They in fact voted to get rid of the idiot.  They are still out there and they won't be re installing that idiot again.
> 
> Furthermore, the article was written by a right wing lot if trump supporting loonies and the article is 7 months old.
> Is that how far behind you are?


Democrats becoming more desperate as 2022 looms and then 2024.   If they were vampires, Trump would be like a cross to them.


----------



## Winco

trump is OLD tired NEWS.

Get real and Protect Your Party.


It is a total embarrassment what Dotard Donnie has done to your Party.


----------



## Colin norris

Leo123 said:


> Democrats becoming more desperate as 2022 looms and then 2024.   If they were vampires, Trump would be like a cross to them.


The poll didn't include democrats. What's you point? 
You got sucked in by those fascist pollsters but couldn't see it.  
While ever trump prances  around like a dog with two dicks and democrats remind America what a disaster he was, why would they be getting desperate.  He's the biggest weapon they have.


----------



## Turtlesoup

Winco said:


> trump is OLD tired NEWS.
> 
> Get real and Protect Your Party.
> 
> 
> It is a total embarrassment what Dotard Donnie has done to your Party.


Protect the PARTY?  The PARTY over country and what is right?  Really?


----------



## Leo123

Colin norris said:


> The poll didn't include democrats. What's you point?
> You got sucked in by those fascist pollsters but couldn't see it.
> While ever trump prances  around like a dog with two dicks and democrats remind America what a disaster he was, why would they be getting desperate.  He's the biggest weapon they have.


Yeah, Democrats (like you) just hate Trump.  You have been convinced by the Democrat-owned media and you are so stupid, you can't see that.   Just keep thinking that way, we Conservatives appreciate your cluelessness because you are now the minority.


----------



## Winco

Leo123 said:


> Yeah, Democrats (like you) just hate Trump.  You have been convinced by the Democrat-owned media and you are so stupid, you can't see that.   Just keep thinking that way, we Conservatives appreciate your cluelessness because you are now the minority.


trump conned you.
He continues to con you.

Step up and BE A MAN.
trump doesn't own you, yet he appears to be owning you 24/7.

Man Up Bitch.


----------



## Leo123

Winco said:


> trump conned you.
> He continues to con you.
> 
> Step up and BE A MAN.
> trump doesn't own you, yet he appears to be owning you 24/7.
> 
> Man Up Bitch.


No, you were conned by CNN which we know is filled with idiots and pedophiles.  Did they tell you not to watch Fox or avail yourself of Conservative opinions?   If anyone is conning anyone it's the ones manipulating your brain dead POTUS that wasn't really elected.


----------



## Winco

Leo123 said:


> No, you were conned by CNN which we know is filled with idiots and pedophiles.  Did they tell you not to watch Fox or avail yourself of Conservative opinions?   If anyone is conning anyone it's the ones manipulating your brain dead POTUS that wasn't really elected.


Dude, I watch Fox and MSNBC. 
I don't watch CNN.
I don't get OAN, NewSmax, etc.  Obviously don't watch.

You love the word "Indoctrination"

YOU, Leo123 just might have been Indoctrinated.   Ya think!!!!


----------



## Leo123

Winco said:


> Dude, I watch Fox and MSNBC.
> I don't watch CNN.
> I don't get OAN, NewSmax, etc.  Obviously don't watch.
> 
> You love the word "Indoctrination"
> 
> YOU, Leo123 just might have been Indoctrinated.   Ya think!!!!


You watch MSNBC???  For what?  I watch it for learning what radical left-wing Marxists are trying to foist on the American public.   But one can only stomach so much bullshit.  I try to limit my viewing of trash.  You don't know much, do you 'Dude.'


----------



## Batcat

JackOfNoTrades said:


> And..as predicted, the deficit/righteous/God fearing conservatives are flocking back to the mountain once
> again proclaiming anyone with a "D" after their name...to be the Devil!
> Trump is our savior!!  Yeah..about that. Assuming he doesn't get snared in the mountain of legal proceedings
> coming his way, he's going to have to get around people like DeSantis, whom I predict is going to be the one
> who ultimately shows Trump the sidelines.
> 
> You guys are getting way too predictable.


Well it is obvious to me that the object of the Democrats and the “never Trump” Republicans is to tie Trump up in court proceedings so tightly that he can’t campaign. 

If that doesn’t work Hillary can run against Trump. With a little election  rigging Hillary can beat Trump.


----------



## Winco

Leo123 said:


> You watch MSNBC???  For what?  I watch it for learning what radical left-wing Marxists are trying to *foist* (Sic) on the American public.   But one can only stomach so much bullshit.  I try to limit my viewing of trash.  You don't know much, do you 'Dude.'


Fair enough.
Let's discuss.

You up to it.

I'll start.

Watters, Guttfeld, Hannity, Carlson, and Ingraham are ALL 'not journalists"  
Do you agree that these spokes persons are just  "Entertainment News"

Start Here.


----------



## IM2

trump has never won the popular vote and he won't in 2024 if he runs.


----------



## Winco

Leo123 said:


> They back their opinons with facts.   *All news is entertainment*.  You didn't know that?


Not true.
Why do you spread this FAKE NEWS.


----------



## Leo123

Winco said:


> Not true.
> Why do you spread this FAKE NEWS.


Why do you believe FAKE NEWS CNN?


----------



## Winco

Leo123 said:


> Why do you believe FAKE NEWS CNN?


"I alone can Fix it."  djt
"Mexico will pay for the wall". djt
"It will go away. like a miracle."  djt
"I will replace O.......

I'll stop.


----------



## Leo123

Winco said:


> "I alone can Fix it."  djt
> "Mexico will pay for the wall". djt
> "It will go away. like a miracle."  djt
> "I will replace O.......
> 
> I'll stop.


Trump was correct, you'll see.


----------



## schmidlap

Lastamender said:


> Outstanding ideas. That is why people want him back. Big time shill fail.


There you go. The Loser's same old fizzled promises can work as a _"pull my finger"_ enticement countless times.

​


----------



## schmidlap

Who_Me? said:


> If Trump were to run in 2024, a new poll shows he will easily win.​


The vital question: "Was the poll taken in 2024?"


----------



## schmidlap

Leo123 said:


> Trump was correct, you'll see.


His weird worshipers venerate the Cry Baby Loser, but the specter of his "big, beautiful wall" that he made Mexico pay for is an enduring monument to the blowhard's litany of vapid promises.


----------



## Who_Me?

Care4all said:


> Do you think they vote?


Yes, by mail though.


----------



## surada

rightwinger said:


> 81 million Americans said they didn’t want Trump
> 
> That was before his post election temper tantrum and assault on the Capitol



At this point Trump might get 30-40% of the Republican vote.


----------



## Winco

Trump is dead
That old horse is dead
Time to move on

trump is an embarrassment


----------



## M14 Shooter

Colin norris said:


> The poll didn't include democrats. What's you point?
> You got sucked in by those fascist pollsters but couldn't see it.
> While ever trump prances  around like a dog with two dicks and democrats remind America what a disaster he was, why would they be getting desperate.  He's the biggest weapon they have.


Don't make me vomit you imbecile. You're brain dead.


----------



## rightwinger

surada said:


> At this point Trump might get 30-40% of the Republican vote.


I don’t share that much trust in the Republican faithful
They have drank the TRUMP Kool Aid and are thirsty for more


----------



## Who_Me?

*The Poles that said Trump would win in 2024.*


----------



## surada

M14 Shooter said:


> Don't make me vomit you imbecile. You're brain dead.



The Oath Keepers and Their Role in the January 6 ...








						The Oath Keepers and Their Role in the January 6 Insurrection – Combating Terrorism Center at West Point
					

Abstract: On January 6, 2021, 21 members of the Oath Keepers are alleged to have played a critical role in a wide-ranging conspiracy to storm the U.S. Capitol and disrupt the certification of the 2020 general election. Since its inception in 2009, the group has used a warped sense of patriotism...




					ctc.usma.edu
				



Dec 22, 2021 · Abstract: On January 6, 2021, 21 members of the Oath Keepers are alleged to have played a critical role in a wide-ranging conspiracy to storm the U.S. Capitol and disrupt the


----------



## otto105

Lastamender said:


> Outstanding ideas. That is why people want him back. Big time shill fail.


The QOP wants a loser back, the rest of the country not so much.

Democracy certainty doesn't want him back.


----------



## Lastamender

schmidlap said:


> There you go. The Loser's same old fizzled promises can work as a _"pull my finger"_ enticement countless times.
> 
> ​


Biden is a disaster. Shill. No need to say more to you. You just are not worth it.


----------



## Lastamender

otto105 said:


> The QOP wants a loser back, the rest of the country not so much.
> 
> Democracy certainty doesn't want him back.


We are not a democracy, dimwit.


----------



## otto105

Lastamender said:


> We are not a democracy, dimwit.


We're a Representative Democracy.

Deal with it.


----------



## schmidlap

Batcat said:


> Well it is obvious to me that the object of the Democrats and the “never Trump” Republicans is to tie Trump up in court proceedings so tightly that he can’t campaign.


The Cry Baby Loser being subjected to civil and criminal prosecutions is a matter for the judiciary now that he can no longer evoke immunity. The 60+ courts, under the auspices of both Republican and Democratic judges, Trump appointees included, that threw out his frivolous election challenges is a testament to their indifference to partisan agendas.

The ongoing prosecutions, convictions, and confessions of Trump goons will keep his fomenting an attack on Congress because the American electorate dumped him at their first opportunity in the headline, anyway.

To him, his goons who conspired to subvert democracy and injured 140 outnumbered police in their depraved attempt are _"special"_ and he _"loves"_ them. 

Patriotic America will be ready for them when Congress certifies the 2024 electoral college votes.


----------



## schmidlap

Lastamender said:


> Outstanding ideas. That is why people want him back.


Yes, the long list of his fake promises attests to the reality that the weird worshipers of one dude crave vapid, blowhard bluster, not actual competence in achieving them.

That is why simply vowing yet again to build a big beautiful wall that Mexico will pay for, immediately repealing 'ObamaCare', etc., etc., etc. will sucker them in again.


----------



## Lastamender

otto105 said:


> We're a Representative Democracy.
> 
> Deal with it.


Republic, idiot.


----------



## Lastamender

schmidlap said:


> Yes, the long list of his fake promises attests to the reality that the weird worshipers of one dude crave vapid, blowhard bluster, not actual competence in achieving them.
> 
> That is why simply vowing yet again to build a big beautiful wall that Mexico will pay for, immediately repealing 'ObamaCare', etc., etc., etc. will sucker them in again.


Without Covid Trump would have 46 states. The country was in its best shape EVER. Shill.


----------



## rightwinger

Lastamender said:


> Without Covid Trump would have 46 states.



Very True
Any other President of either party during a crisis like COVID would have shown strong leadership and had the country rally around him. Just like they did with George Bush on 9-11.

With Trump, even his own party turned against him


----------



## surada

otto105 said:


> The QOP wants a loser back, the rest of the country not so much.
> 
> Democracy certainty doesn't want him back.



That would make Trump a three time loser, wouldn't it? He's been impeached twice and already lost one election...  so that would make him a 4 time loser.


----------



## Orangecat

rightwinger said:


> He knows how to beat him


By cheating.


----------



## rightwinger

Orangecat said:


> By cheating.


However, History will show it was TRUMP who tried to steal the election through bogus lawsuits, threatening local Republican election officials and pressuring his Vice President to overturn the will of the states


----------



## Batcat

schmidlap said:


> The Cry Baby Loser being subjected to civil and criminal prosecutions is a matter for the judiciary now that he can no longer evoke immunity. The 60+ courts, under the auspices of both Republican and Democratic judges, Trump appointees included, that threw out his frivolous election challenges is a testament to their indifference to partisan agendas.
> 
> The ongoing prosecutions, convictions, and confessions of Trump goons will keep his fomenting an attack on Congress because the American electorate dumped him at their first opportunity in the headline, anyway.
> 
> To him, his goons who conspired to subvert democracy and injured 140 outnumbered police in their depraved attempt are _"special"_ and he _"loves"_ them.
> 
> Patriotic America will be ready for them when Congress certifies the 2024 electoral college votes.


Meanwhile Hillary has walked away scot-free unless the bulldog Durham can convince the DOJ to prosecute her.

I seriously doubt Hillary will never be indicted. Unlike Trump she knows where ALL the bodies are buried in the Swamp and if she ever goes down she will take half of Washington D.C. with her.














						Special Counsel John Durham Investigating Members of Hillary Clinton's 2016 Campaign
					

Special Counsel John Durham is investigating multiple former members of Hillary Clinton’s 2016 campaign. Last month the FBI arrested Igor Danchenko, a top researcher behind the garbage Steele dossier. In June 2020 we broke the story that the Primary Sub-Source (PSS) for the Steele dossier was...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## surada

Batcat said:


> Meanwhile Hillary has walked away scot-free unless the bulldog Durham can convince the DOJ to prosecute her.
> 
> I seriously doubt Hillary will never be indicted. Unlike Trump she knows where ALL the bodies are buried in the Swamp and if she ever goes down she will take half of Washington D.C. with her.
> 
> View attachment 578612
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special Counsel John Durham Investigating Members of Hillary Clinton's 2016 Campaign
> 
> 
> Special Counsel John Durham is investigating multiple former members of Hillary Clinton’s 2016 campaign. Last month the FBI arrested Igor Danchenko, a top researcher behind the garbage Steele dossier. In June 2020 we broke the story that the Primary Sub-Source (PSS) for the Steele dossier was...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com




Paul Singer is a Republican billionaire.

Conservative Website First Funded Anti-Trump Research by ...








						Conservative Website First Funded Anti-Trump Research by Firm That Later Produced Dossier (Published 2017)
					

The Washington Free Beacon, a website funded by a major G.O.P. donor, initially retained the firm that later conducted opposition research for Democrats.




					www.nytimes.com
				




Oct 28, 2017 · On Friday, an associate said Mr. Singer had not been aware of the dossier or Mr. Steele’s involvement in Fusion GPS’s research until January, …


----------



## surada

There were Republicans who seriously wanted to prevent Trump from being elected.









						How the anti-Trump dossier came to be
					

The Washington Free Beacon, a conservative site based in Washington, D.C., confirmed that it hired the firm Fusion GPS to unearth damaging information about President Donald Trump in the run-up to the election. GOP donor and billionaire Paul Singer is one of the site’s key backers. Associated...




					www.pbs.org


----------



## Batcat

Lastamender said:


> Republic, idiot.


Actually today we are an oligarchy verging on a banana republic.









						Study: US is an oligarchy, not a democracy
					

What in the World: A new report finds that an elite few dominate US policy, the human error behind South Korea's ferry tragedy, and Algeria's uneasy status quo election.



					www.bbc.com
				












						Is The United States A Banana Republic?
					

I savor those laugh-out-loud moments when people demonstrate that they are so terminally confused that you just know that there is no possibility whatsoever that they will ever get a clue. I had one of those happy moments when I read David A. Graham's Is the U.S. on the Verge of Becoming a...



					www.declineoftheempire.com


----------



## Polishprince

surada said:


> There were Republicans who seriously wanted to prevent Trump from being elected.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> How the anti-Trump dossier came to be
> 
> 
> The Washington Free Beacon, a conservative site based in Washington, D.C., confirmed that it hired the firm Fusion GPS to unearth damaging information about President Donald Trump in the run-up to the election. GOP donor and billionaire Paul Singer is one of the site’s key backers. Associated...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.pbs.org




Absolutely true.  It was highly placed Republican Billy Bush who brought out the Access Hollywood tape on election eve 2016 that threatened to sink the Trumpster's efforts.


----------



## rightwinger

Batcat said:


> Meanwhile Hillary has walked away scot-free unless the bulldog Durham can convince the DOJ to prosecute her.
> 
> I seriously doubt Hillary will never be indicted. Unlike Trump she knows where ALL the bodies are buried in the Swamp and if she ever goes down she will take half of Washington D.C. with her.
> 
> View attachment 578612
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Special Counsel John Durham Investigating Members of Hillary Clinton's 2016 Campaign
> 
> 
> Special Counsel John Durham is investigating multiple former members of Hillary Clinton’s 2016 campaign. Last month the FBI arrested Igor Danchenko, a top researcher behind the garbage Steele dossier. In June 2020 we broke the story that the Primary Sub-Source (PSS) for the Steele dossier was...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com


30 years and counting and you have yet to get a single indictment against Hillary
Maybe because courts require actual evidence and not wild conspiracy theories


----------



## otto105

Lastamender said:


> Republic, idiot.


No, sorry.


----------



## Batcat

rightwinger said:


> 30 years and counting and you have yet to get a single indictment against Hillary
> Maybe because courts require actual evidence and not wild conspiracy theorie


Wrong as usual. 

In passing I have often wondered if classified info Hillary had on her unauthorized and improperly secured server was hacked and led to the Benghazi attack.









						SOURCES: China Hacked Hillary Clinton’s Private Email Server
					

A Chinese-owned company operating in near Washington, D.C. hacked former Secretary of State Hillary Clinton's private server and obtained nearly all her emails.




					dailycaller.com
				












						Evidence Hillary Clinton Broke Federal Laws And Jeopardized National Security, No Charges Recommended... WTF, FBI?!
					

One question I do feel was answered by this investigation is whether or not the rule of law in the United States applies equally to all its citizenry, the bedrock principle of our republic. Unequivocally, that answer is NO.




					www.huffpost.com
				












						Former FBI general counsel thought Hillary Clinton should be prosecuted until 'pretty late' in email investigation
					

The FBI's top lawyer in 2016 thought Hillary Clinton and her team should have immediately realized they were mishandling "highly classified" information based on the obviously sensitive nature of the contents of the emails sent through her private server -- and believed she should have been...




					www.foxnews.com
				












						10 Times People Were Punished For FAR Less Than What Hillary Clinton Did
					

As we're all well aware now, FBI Director James Comey declined to recommend charges in the Hillary Clinton email scandal. Her willful disregard of national




					thepoliticalinsider.com


----------



## rightwinger

Batcat said:


> Wtong as usual.
> 
> In passing I have often wondered if classified info Hillary had on her unauthorized and improperly secured server was hacked and led to the Benghazi attack.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SOURCES: China Hacked Hillary Clinton’s Private Email Server
> 
> 
> A Chinese-owned company operating in near Washington, D.C. hacked former Secretary of State Hillary Clinton's private server and obtained nearly all her emails.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dailycaller.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Evidence Hillary Clinton Broke Federal Laws And Jeopardized National Security, No Charges Recommended... WTF, FBI?!
> 
> 
> One question I do feel was answered by this investigation is whether or not the rule of law in the United States applies equally to all its citizenry, the bedrock principle of our republic. Unequivocally, that answer is NO.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.huffpost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Former FBI general counsel thought Hillary Clinton should be prosecuted until 'pretty late' in email investigation
> 
> 
> The FBI's top lawyer in 2016 thought Hillary Clinton and her team should have immediately realized they were mishandling "highly classified" information based on the obviously sensitive nature of the contents of the emails sent through her private server -- and believed she should have been...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.foxnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 10 Times People Were Punished For FAR Less Than What Hillary Clinton Did
> 
> 
> As we're all well aware now, FBI Director James Comey declined to recommend charges in the Hillary Clinton email scandal. Her willful disregard of national
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thepoliticalinsider.com


Again not a single indictment

Proving once again that your conspiracy claims do not impress the courts


----------



## Batcat

surada said:


> Paul Singer is a Republican billionaire.
> 
> Conservative Website First Funded Anti-Trump Research by ...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Conservative Website First Funded Anti-Trump Research by Firm That Later Produced Dossier (Published 2017)
> 
> 
> The Washington Free Beacon, a website funded by a major G.O.P. donor, initially retained the firm that later conducted opposition research for Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nytimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Oct 28, 2017 · On Friday, an associate said Mr. Singer had not been aware of the dossier or Mr. Steele’s involvement in Fusion GPS’s research until January, …


True, initially the Republcians were doing op research on Trump but once he became the candidate that stopped. (The article you linked to is hidden behind a paywall. I refuse to pay the New York Times a penny for their often fake news.)









						FACT CHECK: Did Republicans Pay For The Trump Dossier?
					

The DNC and Clinton Campaign continued funding the project until October 2016.




					checkyourfact.com
				




***snip***

_Steele “authored” the Trump-Russia dossier that Fusion GPS produced using a “compilation of reports” he worked on while at the firm, and all of his work happened while the Clinton campaign was funding the opposition research.

While part of the material may have been gathered by Fusion GPS when the firm was bankrolled by a Republican client during the primary, the entirety of Steele’s work on the dossier he was hired to produce took place while Fusion GPS was funded by the Clinton campaign. The dossier centers on Russia, and likely almost entirely came from Steele, who is well-sourced in Russia, because of his experience as a spy.


The claim that the “Steele dossier” was funded by Republicans doesn’t hold up to the facts._


----------



## Batcat

rightwinger said:


> Again not a single indictment
> 
> Proving once again that your conspiracy claims do not impress the courts


True, because there are two different rules of law in our nation. One for Trump and his supporters and one for Democrats and their supporters. 









						Are all Dems above the law?
					

How convenient that the Democrat position in the latest faux scandal reduces to this:all Dems are above the law.




					www.americanthinker.com
				












						Democrats Say 'No One Is Above the Law — Except Us'
					

We repeatedly heard “no one is above the law” spew from the mouths of the “minds already made up” Democrats.




					www.newsmax.com


----------



## surada

Batcat said:


> True, initially the Republcians were doing op research on Trump but once he became the candidate that stopped. (The article you linked to is hidden behind a paywall. I refuse to pay the New York Times a penny for their often fake news.)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FACT CHECK: Did Republicans Pay For The Trump Dossier?
> 
> 
> The DNC and Clinton Campaign continued funding the project until October 2016.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> checkyourfact.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ***snip***
> 
> _Steele “authored” the Trump-Russia dossier that Fusion GPS produced using a “compilation of reports” he worked on while at the firm, and all of his work happened while the Clinton campaign was funding the opposition research.
> 
> While part of the material may have been gathered by Fusion GPS when the firm was bankrolled by a Republican client during the primary, the entirety of Steele’s work on the dossier he was hired to produce took place while Fusion GPS was funded by the Clinton campaign. The dossier centers on Russia, and likely almost entirely came from Steele, who is well-sourced in Russia, because of his experience as a spy.
> 
> 
> The claim that the “Steele dossier” was funded by Republicans doesn’t hold up to the facts._



Singer seems to have funded the FreeBeacon.


----------



## Indeependent

Colin norris said:


> Over 3/4 of republicans would vote for trump. How did I know that.
> Its not those idiots that swing an election.  It's the ones that swing, like last time, and voted him out.
> You remember.  The silent majority you said would  save trump.  They in fact voted to get rid of the idiot.  They are still out there and they won't be re installing that idiot again.
> 
> Furthermore, the article was written by a right wing lot if trump supporting loonies and the article is 7 months old.
> Is that how far behind you are?


Trump, you moron, got several more million votes in the last election, not fewer.


----------



## irosie91

surada said:


> At this point Trump might get 30-40% of the Republican vote.


how much of the democrat vote?


----------



## Batcat

irosie91 said:


> how much of the democrat vote?


If Biden or Harris is running I predict a third of the voters will vote for Trump or just not vote. 

Biden has the reverse Midas effect. Everything he touches turns to shit not gold.


----------



## rightwinger

Batcat said:


> True, because there are two different rules of law in our nation. One for Trump and his supporters and one for Democrats and their supporters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are all Dems above the law?
> 
> 
> How convenient that the Democrat position in the latest faux scandal reduces to this:all Dems are above the law.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.americanthinker.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Democrats Say 'No One Is Above the Law — Except Us'
> 
> 
> We repeatedly heard “no one is above the law” spew from the mouths of the “minds already made up” Democrats.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newsmax.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 578635



Trump ran the Justice Department and stocked the courts with Conservatives 

Yet, there were no indictments against Democrats while Trump had to pardon all his people


----------



## Batcat

rightwinger said:


> Trump ran the Justice Department and stocked the courts with Conservatives
> 
> Yet, there were no indictments against Democrats while Trump had to pardon all his people


Study this cartoon carefully and you may discover why.


----------



## Colin norris

Leo123 said:


> Yeah, Democrats (like you) just hate Trump.  You have been convinced by the Democrat-owned media and you are so stupid, you can't see that.   Just keep thinking that way, we Conservatives appreciate your cluelessness because you are now the minority.



Oh no we're not in the minority and the election result proved it.  
You might think that but statistics prove its a lie.  Anyone who voted for a fool like TRUMP is the clueless one.





Indeependent said:


> Trump, you moron, got several more million votes in the last election, not fewer.



Biden, you moron, got more votes than trump. That's why he us the president.  Suck eggs loser.


----------



## Leo123

Colin norris said:


> Oh no we're not in the minority and the election result proved it.
> You might think that but statistics prove its a lie.  Anyone who voted for a fool like TRUMP is the clueless one.
> 
> Biden, you moron, got more votes than trump. That's why he us the president.  Suck eggs loser.


Biden got the illegal and dead vote.


----------



## Colin norris

Leo123 said:


> Biden got the illegal and dead vote.


Not according to the authorities who counted them. Trump g it the same in fact but you didn't dispute them you hypocrite.


----------



## rightwinger

Batcat said:


> Study this cartoon carefully and you may discover why.
> 
> View attachment 578643



Tell us more..

It is all one big conspiracy


----------



## rightwinger

Leo123 said:


> Biden got the illegal and dead vote.


The Arizona audit showed Trump cheated


----------



## Turtlesoup

IM2 said:


> trump has never won the popular vote and he won't in 2024 if he runs.


Well if the dems would stop the illegal and multivoting---Trump would easily win the popular vote.  How do I know---look at the  people that attend his rallies to the no one going to Biden Rallies.


----------



## Turtlesoup

rightwinger said:


> The Arizona audit showed Trump cheated


Bullshit..


----------



## rightwinger

Turtlesoup said:


> Bullshit..


The results showed that Trump tried to steal 360 votes from Biden

He also cheated in Florida. It is doubtful he really won


----------



## Batcat

rightwinger said:


> Tell us more..
> 
> It is all one big conspiracy


Why waste my time. You are just happy that your corrupt Democrats run the DOJ and FBI. 

They have had Hunter’s laptop from hell for a year or more and they are doing nothing with it. It wouldn’t surprise me to hear they lost it. 

In passing it really din’t surprise me that Jeffery Epstein “committed suicide” either.


----------



## Leo123

Colin norris said:


> Not according to the authorities who counted them. Trump g it the same in fact but you didn't dispute them you hypocrite.


Counting illegal votes does not count, you idiot.


----------



## rightwinger

Batcat said:


> Why waste my time. You are just happy that your corrupt Democrats run the DOJ and FBI.
> 
> They have had Hunter’s laptop from hell for a year or more and they are doing nothing with it. It wouldn’t surprise me to hear they lost it.
> 
> In passing it really din’t surprise me that Jeffery Epstein “committed suicide” either.



Trump had four years to indict Hunter Biden
He even extorted Ukraine to dig up dirt on hem 

He didn’t because Hunter broke no laws


----------



## Colin norris

Leo123 said:


> Counting illegal votes does not count, you idiot.



How many illegal votes were counted and can you prove which ones were illegal? See how good you are now big mouth.


----------



## rightwinger

Colin norris said:


> How many illegal votes were counted and can you prove which ones were illegal? See how good you are now big mouth.



The only proven illegal votes were for Trump in Florida and Pennsylvania

Proving that he cheated


----------



## Leo123

Colin norris said:


> How many illegal votes were counted and can you prove which ones were illegal? See how good you are now big mouth.


Here ya go fatmouth​​New Evidence Indicates Enough Illegal Votes In Georgia To Tip 2020 Results​*New evidence indicates that more than 10,300 illegal votes were cast in Georgia in the November 2020 general election — a number that will continue to rise over the next several months, potentially exceeding the 11,779 votes that separated Joe Biden and Donald Trump.*








						New Evidence Indicates Enough Illegal Votes In Georgia To Tip 2020
					

Both an audit and a recount confirmed Biden’s victory, but ignored in the process was evidence that nearly 35,000 Georgians had potentially voted illegally.




					thefederalist.com


----------



## toobfreak

Rambunctious said:


> It will fail...the people of America will not take the loss of 800,000 Americans



That too is a lie.  Everything the MSM tells us is a lie, the politicians lie, the drug companies lie and of course all the Leftist turds here lie.  There was a gross overall increase in deaths here in 2020 over 2019 of only 500,000, and of that, only 350,000 are attributable to Covid, not the 600,000 murdered by Trump these idiots try to claim.  Everything is a lie, and as always, Ram, just follow the money to see who benefits:  China, Joe Biddum and his health agencies, and of course, Big Pharma.









						Covid-19 was the third leading cause of death in the US in 2020
					

In the first year of the pandemic, covid-19 became one of the leading causes of death in the US. The country also had the biggest drop in life expectancy than any other




					www.newscientist.com
				




Funny, the leading cause of death, heart disease by far, no one is worried about that, no one is worried about the quality of food we are forced to eat much of it full of chemicals and fake food made all the worse by a nation literally forced onto eating pizzas, hamburgers and other junk food for the past year in response to the millions unable to get out, wear masks, or buy and prepare healthier alternatives needing to subsist on "delivery-ready" foodstuffs.


----------



## Indeependent

Colin norris said:


> Oh no we're not in the minority and the election result proved it.
> You might think that but statistics prove its a lie.  Anyone who voted for a fool like TRUMP is the clueless one.
> 
> Biden, you moron, got more votes than trump. That's why he us the president.  Suck eggs loser.


You explicitly stated that prior Trump voters did not vote for Trump in 2020.
You are incorrect.


----------



## Batcat

rightwinger said:


> Trump had four years to indict Hunter Biden
> He even extorted Ukraine to dig up dirt on hem
> 
> He didn’t because Hunter broke no laws


Well it seems it is legal to sell the influence of your father to foreign nations in the Swamp. Just like insider trading is legal in Congress. Just ask Nancy Pelosi. Swamp critters lack ethics. (In passing, Republicans are also Swamp critters.)

However Hunter most likely did violate at least one law. Of course nothing will happen to him. 









						Did Hunter Biden Break Federal Law Purchasing Firearm?
					

It seems that Hunter Biden's purchase of a firearm may not have been as legal as it may have seemed. Drugs are a no-no, after all.




					bearingarms.com
				












						Nancy Pelosi dismisses Congress insider trading - The Horn News
					

49 members of Congress have been accused of insider trading. Yet, Pelosi has just defended her husband's dealings with Big Tech.




					thehornnews.com


----------



## rightwinger

Indeependent said:


> You explicitly stated that prior Trump voters did not vote for Trump in 2020.
> You are incorrect.



We have no way of knowing that

We do know that in 2020, Republicans voted for down ballot Republicans but not Trump


----------



## rightwinger

Batcat said:


> Well it seems it is legal to sell the influence of your father to foreign nations in the Swamp. Just like insider trading is legal in Congress. Just ask Nancy Pelosi. Swamp critters lack ethics. (In passing, Republicans are also Swamp critters.)
> 
> However Hunter most likely did violate at least one law. Of course nothing will happen to him.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Did Hunter Biden Break Federal Law Purchasing Firearm?
> 
> 
> It seems that Hunter Biden's purchase of a firearm may not have been as legal as it may have seemed. Drugs are a no-no, after all.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bearingarms.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nancy Pelosi dismisses Congress insider trading - The Horn News
> 
> 
> 49 members of Congress have been accused of insider trading. Yet, Pelosi has just defended her husband's dealings with Big Tech.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thehornnews.com



Trump ran the Justice Department

If he had anything remotely indictable on Hunter Biden, he would have been arrested.


----------



## Indeependent

rightwinger said:


> We have no way of knowing that
> 
> We do know that in 2020, Republicans voted for down ballot Republicans but not Trump


He received several more votes then in 2016.
I guess we'll have to send in more 3:00AM mail ballots next time.
In the meanwhile, the inevitable market crash, which I'm not hoping for, will give the Rs the House and Senate.


----------



## rightwinger

Indeependent said:


> He received several more votes then in 2016.
> I guess we'll have to send in more 3:00AM mail ballots next time.
> In the meanwhile, the inevitable market crash, which I'm not hoping for, will give the Rs the House and Senate.



Trump had 84 million votes against him
20 million more than any sitting President in History

The market always does better under Democrats. Market is up 23 percent under Biden


----------



## Indeependent

rightwinger said:


> Trump had 84 million votes against him
> 20 million more than any sitting President in History


Because we always want the slums to select our President.


----------



## Faun

rightwinger said:


> The results showed that Trump tried to steal 360 votes from Biden
> 
> He also cheated in Florida. It is doubtful he really won


I hope you realize rightards are incapable of detecting your parody.


----------



## rightwinger

Indeependent said:


> Because we always want the slums to select our President.



84 million people do not live in slums


----------



## Indeependent

rightwinger said:


> 84 million people do not live in slums


20+ million do and Reuters reported the day after the election that the slums specifically gave Biden the election.
Then again, I'm fooling myself to think you would actually read Reuters.


----------



## otto105

Leo123 said:


> Biden got the illegal and dead vote.


Sure, sure leo posts without proof. 

The only thing certain is that the former 1-term president received the stupid vote.


----------



## rightwinger

Indeependent said:


> 20+ million do and Reuters reported the day after the election that the slums specifically gave Biden the election.
> Then again, I'm fooling myself to think you would actually read Reuters.


Urban areas voted for Hillary in 2016, 2020 was no different 

The difference in 2020 was that the Suburbs turned against Trump


----------



## Indeependent

rightwinger said:


> Urban areas voted for Hillary in 2016, 2020 was no different
> 
> The difference in 2020 was that the Suburbs turned against Trump


Can you read?
Reuters reported an unusually high percentage of slum residents voted.


----------



## otto105

Turtlesoup said:


> Well if the dems would stop the illegal and multivoting---Trump would easily win the popular vote.  How do I know---look at the  people that attend his rallies to the no one going to Biden Rallies.


Rallies don't decide elections.


----------



## otto105

Indeependent said:


> Can you read?
> Reuters reported an unusually high percentage of slum residents voted.


That's an issue how?


----------



## Indeependent

otto105 said:


> That's an issue how?


People such as yourself love handouts.
I know, I know, you're a billionaire.


----------



## Faun

Leo123 said:


> Here ya go fatmouth​​New Evidence Indicates Enough Illegal Votes In Georgia To Tip 2020 Results​*New evidence indicates that more than 10,300 illegal votes were cast in Georgia in the November 2020 general election — a number that will continue to rise over the next several months, potentially exceeding the 11,779 votes that separated Joe Biden and Donald Trump.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Evidence Indicates Enough Illegal Votes In Georgia To Tip 2020
> 
> 
> Both an audit and a recount confirmed Biden’s victory, but ignored in the process was evidence that nearly 35,000 Georgians had potentially voted illegally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thefederalist.com


Funny they don't clearly state where they came up with that 10,300 figure.


----------



## Indeependent

Faun said:


> Funny they don't clearly state where they came up with that 10,300 figure.


Write a routine.


----------



## otto105

Indeependent said:


> People such as yourself love handouts.
> I know, I know, you're a billionaire.


Rural people don't like handouts? Like farm subsidies? Weather related issues?


----------



## Indeependent

otto105 said:


> Rural people don't like handouts? Like farm subsidies? Weather related issues?


I prefer the slums to not be slums in 10 years.
Welfare doesn't help them as long as Liberals are running the schools.


----------



## otto105

Indeependent said:


> I prefer the slums to not be slums in 10 years.
> Welfare doesn't help them as long as Liberals are running the schools.


How long has rural MS, AL or GA been slums? Have you been thru those areas...

And WTF does "welfare" have to do with schools political hack?


----------



## Indeependent

otto105 said:


> How long has rural MS, AL or GA been slums? Have you been thru those areas...
> 
> And WTF does "welfare" have to do with schools political hack?


I'm not happy with that fact either.
Are you willing to admit that both groups that allow this are wrong?

Welfare?  Are you on drugs?
We train 80+% of Blacks to be happy with their welfare supplied Smart Phones and TV.


----------



## otto105

Indeependent said:


> I'm not happy with that fact either.
> Are you willing to admit that both groups that allow this are wrong?
> 
> Welfare?  Are you on drugs?
> We train 80+% of Blacks to be happy with their welfare supplied Smart Phones and TV.


We "train" 80%+ to be what? Whites in rural areas have been poor for 4-5 generations in the areas that I posted about. Their represented by conservative pieces of shit and stay that way.

What is this "welfare" that you post of?


----------



## Faun

Indeependent said:


> He received several more votes then in 2016.
> I guess we'll have to send in more 3:00AM mail ballots next time.
> In the meanwhile, the inevitable market crash, which I'm not hoping for, will give the Rs the House and Senate.


Keeping hope alive. Meanwhile...









						Stock market news live updates: Stocks post a back-to-back session of gains as consumer confidence, 3Q GDP top estimates
					

Stocks traded higher on Wednesday to extend gain from Tuesday's session, when the major equity indexes rallied after three consecutive sessions of declines.




					finance.yahoo.com
				



And the biggest crashes in recent years occurred while we had a Republican president...

​


----------



## Indeependent

otto105 said:


> We "train" 80%+ to be what? Whites in rural areas have been poor for 4-5 generations in the areas that I posted about. Their represented by conservative pieces of shit and stay that way.
> 
> What is this "welfare" that you post of?



Do you ever get tired of ignoring what goes on outside of your mental ward?
The next thing you'll tell me is that Chicago slums are the safest places on earth.
Go fuck yourself.


----------



## Faun

Indeependent said:


> 20+ million do and Reuters reported the day after the election that the slums specifically gave Biden the election.
> Then again, I'm fooling myself to think you would actually read Reuters.


Are you saying you want to decide who does, and who doesn't, get to vote?


----------



## Indeependent

Faun said:


> Keeping hope alive. Meanwhile...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock market news live updates: Stocks post a back-to-back session of gains as consumer confidence, 3Q GDP top estimates
> 
> 
> Stocks traded higher on Wednesday to extend gain from Tuesday's session, when the major equity indexes rallied after three consecutive sessions of declines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finance.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the biggest crashes in recent years occurred while we had a Republican president...
> 
> View attachment 578692​


The real problem lies with the fact that Black Rock is forcing Banks to give out loans to anybody.
When the crash occurs, Black Rocks makes a mint.


----------



## Faun

Indeependent said:


> Write a routine.


LOL

Stop sounding so jealous.


----------



## otto105

Indeependent said:


> Do you ever get tired of ignoring what goes on outside of your mental ward?
> The next thing you'll tell me is that Chicago slums are the safest places on earth.
> Go fuck yourself.


So, you don't have any evidence to convince anyone of your stupid assertions.


----------



## Indeependent

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Stop sounding so jealous.


I'm not jealous.
If I had the data I could write a routine.


----------



## otto105

Indeependent said:


> I'm not jealous.
> If I had the data I could write a routine.


Yeah, right. 

Bah Ha HA HA HA HA HA


----------



## Indeependent

otto105 said:


> Yeah, right.
> 
> Bah Ha HA HA HA HA HA


Have you ever developed software?
Did it suck as much as your posts?


----------



## Faun

otto105 said:


> We "train" 80%+ to be what? Whites in rural areas have been poor for 4-5 generations in the areas that I posted about. Their represented by conservative pieces of shit and stay that way.
> 
> What is this "welfare" that you post of?


Racist rightards _think_ there are more blacks than whites on welfare. Don't bother trying to educate them -- it won't stick.


----------



## otto105

Indeependent said:


> Have you ever developed software?
> Did it suck as much as your posts?


Wow, you wrote a program in HS that added 2+2?

Good for you.


----------



## Faun

Indeependent said:


> The real problem lies with the fact that Black Rock is forcing Banks to give out loans to anybody.
> When the crash occurs, Black Rocks makes a mint.


^^^ doesn't alter what I said.


----------



## Lastamender

otto105 said:


> No, sorry.


Yes, you are.


----------



## Indeependent

Faun said:


> Are you saying you want to decide who does, and who doesn't, get to vote?


Anyone who cannot correctly state at least 3 points of their candidate's platform cannot vote.
That goes for any member of any party.
The US has been getting screwed for over 30 years because people just vote for a letter.


----------



## Faun

Indeependent said:


> I'm not jealous.
> If I had the data I could write a routine.


You sound jealous. Sounds like you're still writing in Cobol and you're jealous of us Java developers.


----------



## Indeependent

otto105 said:


> Wow, you wrote a program in HS that added 2+2?
> 
> Good for you.


How many Fortune 500 companies have you worked at?
You are probably an MBA because you present as an idiot.


----------



## otto105

Faun said:


> You sound jealous. Sounds like you're still writing in Cobol and you're jealous of us Java developers.


Fortran...


----------



## Indeependent

Faun said:


> You sound jealous. Sounds like you're still writing in Cobol and you're jealous of us Java developers.


VAX COBOL was a long time ago but it had callbacks way before any language had them.


----------



## Indeependent

otto105 said:


> Fortran...


VAX Fortran was great; IBM Fortran sucked.


----------



## Indeependent

Faun said:


> You sound jealous. Sounds like you're still writing in Cobol and you're jealous of us Java developers.


Nah!  All Visual stuff and I get to develop the Database because most DBAs suck at what they do.


----------



## Faun

Indeependent said:


> Anyone who cannot correctly state at least 3 points of their candidate's platform cannot vote.
> That goes for any member of any party.
> The US has been getting screwed for over 30 years because people just vote for a letter.


Well that letter often reflects what they hope to get out of the government. So even less politically savvy voters like those posting here can still vote for what they want. For example, R's are typically anti-abortion while D's are typically pro-choice. So even for those not keeping up with the candidates can vote for one of those letters depending on their stance on abortion.

This is America. All adult Americans get to vote.


----------



## Faun

Indeependent said:


> Nah!  All Visual stuff and I get to develop the Database because most DBAs suck at what they do.


^^^ Explains your jealousy.

Try real analytical programming some day.


----------



## Indeependent

Faun said:


> Well that letter often reflects what they hope to get out of the government. So even less politically savvy voters like those posting here can still vote for what they want. For example, R's are typically anti-abortion while D's are typically pro-choice. So even for those not keeping up with the candidates can vote for one of those letters depending on their stance on abortion.
> 
> This is America. All adult Americans get to vote.


*This is America. All adult Americans get to vote.*

Most adults know nothing and and *that's* the problem.


----------



## Indeependent

Faun said:


> ^^^ Explains your jealousy.
> 
> Try real analytical programming some day.


I have programmed many systems with various experts in various fields.
My specialty is using Table, Field and Variable names that the users know so we can read the code together.
Try doing that with an Indian H1-B


----------



## Faun

otto105 said:


> Fortran...


The one and only time I ever used Fortran was decades ago for some UM friends who paid me to write programs for them that they could turn in for class assignments. I had to learn enough just to write it.

And they all got A's, baby!


----------



## Lastamender

rightwinger said:


> 84 million people do not live in slums


84 million did not vote either.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Lastamender said:


> 84 million did not vote either.



True, about 157 million voted in 2020


----------



## Lastamender

Golfing Gator said:


> True, about 157 million voted in 2020


More like 137 million. We cant see all the data so your number is unprovable. I take no ones word for it when we have the right to see it for ourselves. That right has been categorically denied.


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> More like 137 million. We cant see all the data so your number is unprovable. I take no ones word for it when we have the right to see it for ourselves. That right has been categorically denied.


Of course you can see all the data. States post their data online. All you have to do is look it up. Of course, you won't, because your so committed to crying, "fraud," but the data is readily available nonetheless.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Lastamender said:


> More like 137 million. We cant see all the data so your number is unprovable. I take no ones word for it when we have the right to see it for ourselves. That right has been categorically denied.



Each and every state has the data for you to see.  Nobody is stopping you.  You yourself can request the name of each and every individual that voted from each state.   Nobody is stopping you from doing so.


----------



## Indeependent

Golfing Gator said:


> Each and every state has the data for you to see.  Nobody is stopping you.  You yourself can request the name of each and every individual that voted from each state.   Nobody is stopping you from doing so.


Both parties use dead people and people who have moved and haven't been removed from the rolls, so it's hard to get actual numbers.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Indeependent said:


> Both parties use dead people and people who have moved and haven't been removed from the rolls, so it's hard to get actual numbers.



Cool story.  Would actually be easy to prove if it were true.


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> Of course you can see all the data. States post their data online. All you have to do is look it up. Of course, you won't, because your so committed to crying, "fraud," but the data is readily available nonetheless.


That is not all the data. We need administrators access to everything. We cannot get that because it will prove fraud. That simple, moron.


----------



## theHawk

The Purge said:


> Perhaps the optimistic outcome of this recent poll would actually entice Donald Trump to join the presidential race in 2024.
> 
> The former president has repeatedly said that he is looking at the prospect “very seriously” but “it’s a bit too soon” to launch his bid.
> 
> According to a May 2021 poll, Donald Trump will be the clear winner if he ran in the 2024 presidential election against Vice President Kamala Harris.
> 
> (Excerpt) Read more at recentlyheard.com
> 
> That’s if there’s a recognizable country for him to be president of after Xiden and his gang are finished with it!!!


Of course he’d win.  He won the last two.


----------



## theHawk

rightwinger said:


> 81 million Americans said they didn’t want Trump
> 
> That was before his post election temper tantrum and assault on the Capitol


^^ this guy actually believes 81 million “Americans” voted for Biden.


----------



## Indeependent

Golfing Gator said:


> Cool story.  Would actually be easy to prove if it were true.


It's not easy to prove because District Courts won't record this info unless the survivors of the dead petition for their family member to be removed.
The same for people who move away.
Most people who move rarely stop and think about the fact that they remain on the voting rolls of the locale they left.

Any other weak ad hominems revealing you don't know how it works?


----------



## Indeependent

Lastamender said:


> That is not all the data. We need administrators access to everything. We cannot get that because it will prove fraud. That simple, moron.


*BINGO!*


----------



## Golfing Gator

Indeependent said:


> It's not easy to prove because District Courts won't record this info unless the survivors of the dead petition for their family member to be removed.
> The same for people who move away.
> Most people who move rarely stop and think about the fact that they remain on the voting rolls of the locale they left.
> 
> Any other weak ad hominems revealing you don't know how it works?



Being on the voting roles and voting are two very separate things.

If you want to prove it you take the list of names from the state and compare them to the list of deaths from the state.  Both are public knowledge.


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> That is not all the data. We need administrators access to everything. We cannot get that because it will prove fraud. That simple, moron.


LOL

If you mean you want to get inside Dominion machines, yeah, ya can't. That's proprietary software and firmware and you're a nobody. But accredited companies did have such access, analyzed the equipment, and determined they weren't accessible to outside communications and determined they did not switch votes.


----------



## Indeependent

Golfing Gator said:


> Being on the voting roles and voting are two very separate things.
> 
> If you want to prove it you take the list of names from the state and compare them to the list of deaths from the state.  Both are public knowledge.


Anyone can walk in and state a name and address and vote...*Anyone*.
In fact, PA allowed 80,000 signatures not to match but they didn't want the State Supreme Court to be George Floyded.
The information in most district is in Excel Spreadsheets, not relational database tables that can be merged and validated.


----------



## Faun

theHawk said:


> Of course he’d win.  He won the last two.


How can he win if Democrats are so adept at cheating that morons on the right can't even prove it happened and Democrats will just do that again?


----------



## Faun

theHawk said:


> ^^ this guy actually believes 81 million “Americans” voted for Biden.


Prove otherwise....


----------



## Indeependent

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> If you mean you want to get inside Dominion machines, yeah, ya can't. That's proprietary software and firmware and you're a nobody. But accredited companies did have such access, analyzed the equipment, and determined they weren't accessible to outside communications and determined they did not switch votes.


Just like every Loan of 600K given to bus drivers that made 60K was approved with a Rubber Stamp.
Autonomy over public data is a farce.


----------



## Lastamender

Golfing Gator said:


> Each and every state has the data for you to see.  Nobody is stopping you.  You yourself can request the name of each and every individual that voted from each state.   Nobody is stopping you from doing so.


The data that arrived at those numbers is data we need to see. Why do you think it is being withheld? Along with ballots, why hide those?


----------



## Indeependent

Lastamender said:


> The data that arrived at those numbers is data we need to see. Why do you think it is being withheld? Along with ballots, why hide those?


Because GG is an Alpha that hates Alpha Trump.


----------



## Faun

Indeependent said:


> It's not easy to prove because District Courts won't record this info unless the survivors of the dead petition for their family member to be removed.
> The same for people who move away.
> Most people who move rarely stop and think about the fact that they remain on the voting rolls of the locale they left.
> 
> Any other weak ad hominems revealing you don't know how it works?


While it's true that many remain on rolls where they're no longer eligible to vote, that doesn't automatically translate into those names were used to vote. Dead people don't vote and idiots who cast a vote for someone who died often get caught. There's usually a handful in every election and it doesn't favor either party.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Indeependent said:


> Anyone can walk in and state a name and address and vote...*Anyone*.



Yes, I understand and that name is recorded and you can get that name along with every other name.  

Then you can get the list of people that have died and compare them.

easy peasy


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> How can he win if Democrats are so adept at cheating that morons on the right can't even prove it happened and Democrats will just do that again?


Do not think for a minute it was just Democrats. There a very real ruling class in this country and they pumped all kinds of money into the steal.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Lastamender said:


> The data that arrived at those numbers is data we need to see. Why do you think it is being withheld? Along with ballots, why hide those?



It is not being withheld, you can get the data I told you about. 

You can go do it tomorrow, why don't you?


----------



## Lastamender

Indeependent said:


> Because GG is an Alpha that hates Alpha Trump.


The guy does have problems.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Indeependent said:


> Because GG is an Alpha that hates Alpha Trump.



It has nothing to do with Trump, it has to do with facts and logic and evidence.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Lastamender said:


> The guy does have problems.



Yes, I am not a mindless partisan sheep like you too and you are just not sure what to do about that.


----------



## Indeependent

Faun said:


> While it's true that many remain on rolls where they're no longer eligible to vote, that doesn't automatically translate into those names were used to vote. Dead people don't vote and idiots who cast a vote for someone who died often get caught. There's usually a handful in every election and it doesn't favor either party.


In Nassau County in the last 2 year, thousands of people have left and thousands have moved in.
The construction bubble has created cracks in the system that both parties are fully aware of.
My Columbian co-worker works the polls and people come in buses with names and addresses in pieces of paper.


----------



## Indeependent

Golfing Gator said:


> It has nothing to do with Trump, it has to do with facts and logic and evidence.


*facts and logic and evidence*

When you produce stuff like that, let us know.


----------



## Faun

Indeependent said:


> Anyone can walk in and state a name and address and vote...*Anyone*.
> In fact, PA allowed 80,000 signatures not to match but they didn't want the State Supreme Court to be George Floyded.
> The information in most district is in Excel Spreadsheets, not relational database tables that can be merged and validated.


Americans should not be disenfranchised solely because their signature doesn't match. I was actually shocked my mail-in ballot was accepted because I know for a fact my signature has changed from what I provided when they first put my signature on file. I was prepared to go vote in person anyway and fill out a provisional ballot just in case; but turned out, I didn't need to when I saw online they accepted my ballot.

According to you, my vote should not have counted. That's just nuts.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Indeependent said:


> *facts and logic and evidence*
> 
> When you produce stuff like that, let us know.



I am not the one making the claim that a certified election was not legit nor legal.    I cannot prove that fraud did not happen, as that is a logical impossibility.  It is up to you fools to provide the evidence of said fraud.


----------



## Lastamender

Golfing Gator said:


> It is not being withheld, you can get the data I told you about.
> 
> You can go do it tomorrow, why don't you?


I told you what is going on with that. What I said is true. That is not the data we need. They are hiding the fraud, obviously. Like it or not that is a fact that keeps convincing people the election was stolen.

They simply will not cooperate to help prove election integrity. Why not?


----------



## Faun

Indeependent said:


> Just like every Loan of 600K given to bus drivers that made 60K was approved with a Rubber Stamp.
> Autonomy over public data is a farce.


The equipment was audited by experienced, accredited companies. Deal with it.


----------



## Indeependent

Faun said:


> Americans should not be disenfranchised solely because their signature doesn't match. I was actually shocked by mail-in ballot was accepted because I know for a fact my signature has changed from what I provided when they first put my signature on file. I was prepared to go vote in person anyway and fill out a provisional ballot just in case; but turned out, I didn't need to when I saw online they accepted my ballot.
> 
> According to you, my vote should not have counted. That's just nuts.


You are a rarity.
80,000 signatures changing doesn't fly in my book.


----------



## Indeependent

Faun said:


> The equipment was audited by experienced, accredited companies. Deal with it.


Deal with it until you don't like the outcome.
I have watched enough YouTube videos by renown experts and written enough programs myself to know how to bypass any system.
Heck, your browser can be programmed to do something when you know which part of your screen to hover over.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Lastamender said:


> I told you what is going on with that. What I said is true. That is not the data we need. They are hiding the fraud, obviously. Like it or not that is a fact that keeps convincing people the election was stolen.
> 
> They simply will not cooperate to help prove election integrity. Why not?



It is the data you need.  It will answer all your questions.


----------



## Indeependent

Golfing Gator said:


> It is the data you need.  It will answer all your questions.


What data manipulated by who?


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> Do not think for a minute it was just Democrats. There a very real ruling class in this country and they pumped all kinds of money into the steal.


So it was Hitlery then, huh?


----------



## Faun

Indeependent said:


> In Nassau County in the last 2 year, thousands of people have left and thousands have moved in.
> The construction bubble has created cracks in the system that both parties are fully aware of.
> My Columbian co-worker works the polls and people come in buses with names and addresses in pieces of paper.


Whose names?


----------



## Lastamender

Golfing Gator said:


> Yes, I am not a mindless partisan sheep like you too and you are just not sure what to do about that.


I am not partisan . I do not like what Republicans are doing. The is nothing partisan about wanting election integrity. And there is nothing wrong in challenging a stolen election.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Indeependent said:


> In fact, PA allowed 80,000 signatures not to match but they didn't want the State Supreme Court to be George Floyded.



It has nothing to do with George Floyd, it is because there is nothing in the Pa law that allows it to happen.  It is the way their voting laws are written.


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> So it was Hitlery then, huh?


Time published a list of the money dumpers. Do some research Assflap.


----------



## Indeependent

Faun said:


> Whose names?


The names of the bus full of Spanish people who don't know the names of those no longer living in the district unless they're looking at their assigned piece of paper.
Yes, my Columbian co-worker speaks fluent Spanish and told them to come back when they can say their names and addresses without the pieces of paper.


----------



## Indeependent

Golfing Gator said:


> It has nothing to do with George Floyd, it is because there is nothing in the Pa law that allows it to happen.  It is the way their voting laws are written.


Bullshit; even CNN was shocked.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Indeependent said:


> Yes, my Columbian co-worker speaks fluent Spanish and told them to come back when they can say their names and addresses without the pieces of paper.



Cool story Bro....total and complete bullshit, but cool story none the less


----------



## Golfing Gator

Indeependent said:


> Bullshit; even CNN was shocked.



Then show me the section of the Pa law that allows it....I will be waiting


----------



## Indeependent

Golfing Gator said:


> Cool story Bro....total and complete bullshit, but cool story none the less


Everything you hate is bullshit.


----------



## Indeependent

Golfing Gator said:


> Then show me the section of the Pa law that allows it....I will be waiting


The PA Supreme Court would not hear the case and even John King was shocked.
But I admire the fact that you didn't watch the election coverage.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Indeependent said:


> Everything you hate is bullshit.



I do not hate anything except raw tomatoes.   They are red death


----------



## Indeependent

Golfing Gator said:


> I do not hate anything except raw tomatoes.   They are red death


I admire the fact that you are an expert in PA Election Law.
From which University did you receive your Law Degree?


----------



## Golfing Gator

Indeependent said:


> The PA Supreme Court would not hear the case and even John King was shocked.
> But I admire the fact that you didn't watch the election coverage.



They did hear the case and they ruled 7 to 0 that there is no provision in the law that allows it to happen.  

But you are correct, I did not watch it as I do not watch news, that is for the sheep.  But I did read the ruling from the PA SC instead of having someone tell me what it said like you clearly did.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Indeependent said:


> I admire the fact that you are an expert in PA Election Law.
> From which University did you receive your Law Degree?



I am not an expert in PA Election Law, but the 7 PA SC justices are, and they are the ones that made the ruling.  Till you prove them wrong, I am going to go with what they said.


----------



## Indeependent

Golfing Gator said:


> I am not an expert in PA Election Law, but the 7 PA SC justices are, and they are the ones that made the ruling.  Till you prove them wrong, I am going to go with what they said.


They made the ruling in under 2 minutes without looking at any ballots because they were scared shitless.


----------



## Faun

Golfing Gator said:


> I am not the one making the claim that a certified election was not legit nor legal.    I cannot prove that fraud did not happen, as that is a logical impossibility.  It is up to you fools to provide the evidence of said fraud.


It's been nearly 14 months so far, and counting, and they still can't prove widespread fraud occurred.


----------



## Indeependent

Faun said:


> It's been nearly 14 months so far, and counting, and they still can't prove widespread fraud occurred.


Because no one had timely access to the machines.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Indeependent said:


> They made the ruling in under 2 minutes without looking at any ballots because they were scared shitless.



They did not need to look at any ballots, the question was about the PA law.   

Are you really this stupid?  

Oh and they made the ruling before the election.

Damn dude, is there anything you are not wrong about?


----------



## Indeependent

Golfing Gator said:


> They did not need to look at any ballots, the question was about the PA law.
> 
> Are you really this stupid?
> 
> Oh and they made the ruling before the election.
> 
> Damn dude, is there anything you are not wrong about?


So you weren't watching election night.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Faun said:


> It's been nearly 14 months so far, and counting, and they still can't prove widespread fraud occurred.



They cant even prove minor fraud.  All we have is a less than a dozen cases so far.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Indeependent said:


> So you weren't watching election night.



Nope, I do not watch TV news.  I turned it on every now and then for an update on the numbers, but that is all.

What does that have to do with a case that was ruled on in mid-October?


----------



## Indeependent

Golfing Gator said:


> Nope, I do not watch TV news.  I turned it on every now and then for an update on the numbers, but that is all.
> 
> What does that have to do with a case that was ruled on in mid-October?


It doesn't matter because you weren't watching election night when they brought in new evidence.
And yes, it was in the news you don't watch for several days.
And yes, you don't watch the news so I won't waste my time with you.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Indeependent said:


> It doesn't matter because you weren't watching election night when they brought in new evidence.
> And yes, it was in the news you don't watch for several days.
> And yes, you don't watch the news so I won't waste my time with you.



There is no new evidence in what the PA law states.  The Pa law did not change between Mid-Oct and election night.  You are just wrong, and you are too fucking stupid to know that you are wrong.


----------



## Indeependent

Golfing Gator said:


> There is no new evidence in what the PA law states.  The Pa law did not change between Mid-Oct and election night.  You are just wrong, and you are too fucking stupid to know that you are wrong.


We are discussing non-matching ballots that were pulled out of a truck on election night.
You are just a knee jerk Liberal who doesn't want to admit that 100 attorneys can't agree on anything until someone wants to burn down their house.


----------



## Faun

Indeependent said:


> You are a rarity.
> 80,000 signatures changing doesn't fly in my book.


No, I'm not a rarity. It's not at all uncommon. For many people, their signature changes over time. Americans should not be disenfranchised solely based on that.


----------



## Faun

Indeependent said:


> Deal with it until you don't like the outcome.
> I have watched enough YouTube videos by renown experts and written enough programs myself to know how to bypass any system.
> Heck, your browser can be programmed to do something when you know which part of your screen to hover over.


Well, if you saw it on YouTube, who am I to contest that?

Regardless, experts evaluated the equipment and determined there was no foul play.


----------



## Indeependent

Faun said:


> No, I'm not a rarity. It's not at all uncommon. For many people, their signature changes over time. Americans should not be disenfranchised solely based on that.


Most adult signatures do not change enough to warrant scrutiny and I've seen enough to know that is a fact.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Indeependent said:


> We are discussing non-matching ballots that were pulled out of a truck on election night.



Now you are moving the goal post, you do not know what the fuck you are talking about you just keep making shit up. 

Tell us more about your imaginary co-workers that voted illegally and you did nothing about


----------



## Indeependent

Faun said:


> Well, if you saw it on YouTube, who am I to contest that?



I suggest you watch some of the experts once in a while.
Knowing real life procedures in various professions is an eye opener.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Faun said:


> Well, if you saw it on YouTube, who am I to contest that?
> 
> Regardless, experts evaluated the equipment and determined there was no foul play.



He has no idea what he is talking about.  First it was signature matching and now it is ballots being pulled out of a truck on election night.   He is getting his lies confused and is combining them.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Indeependent said:


> I suggest you watch some of the experts once in a while.
> Knowing real life procedures in various professions is an eye opener.


----------



## Indeependent

Golfing Gator said:


> Now you are moving the goal post, you do not know what the fuck you are talking about you just keep making shit up.
> 
> Tell us more about your imaginary co-workers that voted illegally and you did nothing about


I'm not making shit up, you are because you're happy with the result.
You're telling a Jew how attorneys and judges think and feel...hilarious.
Half my town is comprised of them.


----------



## Faun

Indeependent said:


> The names of the bus full of Spanish people who don't know the names of those no longer living in the district unless they're looking at their assigned piece of paper.
> Yes, my Columbian co-worker speaks fluent Spanish and told them to come back when they can say their names and addresses without the pieces of paper.


Who had access to those names? Voter rolls are not public information.


----------



## Indeependent

Golfing Gator said:


> He has no idea what he is talking about.  First it was signature matching and now it is ballots being pulled out of a truck on election night.   He is getting his lies confused and is combining them.


Nice dodge unless you're a moron.
Pulling ballots out of a truck with non-matching signatures means nothing to you.


----------



## Indeependent

Faun said:


> Who had access to those names? Voter rolls are not public information.


You're joking!
Holy fuck!
All you have to do is go to your local district court and they will give you a copy of the rolls.
I truly hope you're joking.


----------



## Faun

Indeependent said:


> The PA Supreme Court would not hear the case and even John King was shocked.
> But I admire the fact that you didn't watch the election coverage.


Well that's not true at all. That court did hear the case and ruled, in accordance with state law Pennsylvanians could not be disenfranchised based solely on signature mismatches.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Indeependent said:


> I'm not making shit up, you are because you're happy with the result.



No, not really.  I would not have been happy no matter which of the two pieces of shit won.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Indeependent said:


> Nice dodge unless you're a moron.
> Pulling ballots out of a truck with non-matching signatures means nothing to you.



Yeah, it means you are making up another story that has no basis in facts or reality.   All you do is tell stories that never, ever, ever can be supported by anything other than your "good word".


----------



## Faun

Indeependent said:


> You're joking!
> Holy fuck!
> All you have to do is go to your local district court and they will give you a copy of the rolls.
> I truly hope you're joking.


It varies from state to state, but they're not public. Only certain people qualify...





__





						Access To and Use Of Voter Registration Lists
					





					www.ncsl.org


----------



## Indeependent

Faun said:


> Well that's not true at all. That court did hear the case and ruled, in accordance with state law Pennsylvanians could not be disenfranchised based solely on signature mismatches.


They ruled on election night in 2 minutes not to look.


----------



## Indeependent

Faun said:


> It varies from state to state, but they're not public. Only certain people qualify...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Access To and Use Of Voter Registration Lists
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ncsl.org


I suggest you read the details as the devil is in the details.


----------



## Faun

Indeependent said:


> Because no one had timely access to the machines.


That's another lie...









						Voting Machines In Phoenix Weren’t Rigged, Audit Finds
					

“Whether you liked the results or not, the will of the people was represented. Our equipment worked,” a Maricopa County supervisor said.




					www.forbes.com


----------



## Faun

Indeependent said:


> It doesn't matter because you weren't watching election night when they brought in new evidence.
> And yes, it was in the news you don't watch for several days.
> And yes, you don't watch the news so I won't waste my time with you.


What new evidence was brought in on election night?


----------



## Lastamender

Golfing Gator said:


> Cool story Bro....total and complete bullshit, but cool story none the less


That doesn't cut it prove he is wrong.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Lastamender said:


> That doesn't cut it prove he is wrong.



I will as soon as you prove the election was stolen....I will be waiting


----------



## Indeependent

Faun said:


> That's another lie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voting Machines In Phoenix Weren’t Rigged, Audit Finds
> 
> 
> “Whether you liked the results or not, the will of the people was represented. Our equipment worked,” a Maricopa County supervisor said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com


Autonomy is beautiful.
As time went on, more and more questions pointed to the fact that the "audits" that were performed were not real audits.
To understand how data can be manipulated is on YouTube.

Time for you to Click the Smiley because you're too lazy to watch a few videos.


----------



## Faun

Indeependent said:


> Most adult signatures do not change enough to warrant scrutiny and I've seen enough to know that is a fact.


LOL

You'll excuse me for not taking anything you say as fact.


----------



## Indeependent

Faun said:


> What new evidence was brought in on election night?


Boxes of actual ballots that had non-matching signatures.
The court told them to fuck off.
I don't blame the court for being terrified.


----------



## Faun

Indeependent said:


> I suggest you watch some of the experts once in a while.
> Knowing real life procedures in various professions is an eye opener.


Sure beats proving fraud occurred, huh?


----------



## Indeependent

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> You'll excuse me for not taking anything you say as fact.


You don't have to, just watch some videos as USMB is not the place to research the evolution of signatures.


----------



## Faun

Golfing Gator said:


> He has no idea what he is talking about.  First it was signature matching and now it is ballots being pulled out of a truck on election night.   He is getting his lies confused and is combining them.


None at all. It's clear by what he posts.


----------



## Indeependent

Faun said:


> Sure beats proving fraud occurred, huh?


If either one of us had access with the right USB stick we would be able to check if there was fraud.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Faun said:


> None at all. It's clear by what he posts.



He is mixing together like 3 or 4 different CTs about the election.


----------



## Faun

Indeependent said:


> Nice dodge unless you're a moron.
> Pulling ballots out of a truck with non-matching signatures means nothing to you.


Prove that happened......


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> That's another lie...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Voting Machines In Phoenix Weren’t Rigged, Audit Finds
> 
> 
> “Whether you liked the results or not, the will of the people was represented. Our equipment worked,” a Maricopa County supervisor said.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.forbes.com


The link in the article goes nowhere
And the auditors worked for Dominion.
*Dominion Voting Systems
Democracy Suite 5.5B
Maricopa County Forensic Audit Report
/Temp/SLI%20Compliance%20Forensic%20Audit%20Report_with%20attachments_202102231303448198.pdf
That proves 0.*

Your article from Feb. At that time other media had pictures of those auditors flipping off people who thought there was fraud.  No bias there. Fail Assflap.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Indeependent said:


> Most adult signatures do not change enough to warrant scrutiny and I've seen enough to know that is a fact.



Prove it.  Give us something to support your claim just this once...can you do it?


----------



## Indeependent

Golfing Gator said:


> He is mixing together like 3 or 4 different CTs about the election.


Look retard, the ballots had to come from somewhere.
They had non-matching signatures and you're too proud to admit you didn't know it because you didn't watch the news.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Indeependent said:


> Autonomy is beautiful.
> As time went on, more and more questions pointed to the fact that the "audits" that were performed were not real audits.
> To understand how data can be manipulated is on YouTube.
> 
> Time for you to Click the Smiley because you're too lazy to watch a few videos.



I love that your whole case of a stolen election relies on a few videos from YouTube!   

You are truly just like a Flat Earther, they point to the same things to prove the earth is flat.


----------



## Indeependent

Faun said:


> Prove that happened......


Get me access.


----------



## Faun

Indeependent said:


> They ruled on election night in 2 minutes not to look.


Do you even know you're fucking cray-cray?

So now the election was held on October 22nd??









						Pennsylvania Supreme Court says ballots can’t be rejected based on signature comparisons
					

The court ruling backed up a policy issued by the state election office earlier this year.




					www.politico.com


----------



## Golfing Gator

Indeependent said:


> Look retard, the ballots had to come from somewhere.
> They had non-matching signatures and you're too proud to admit you didn't know it because you didn't watch the news.


----------



## Indeependent

Golfing Gator said:


> I love that your whole case of a stolen election relies on a few videos from YouTube!
> 
> You are truly just like a Flat Earther, they point to the same things to prove the earth is flat.


I am not relying on YouTube and your comprehension skills are pathetic.


----------



## Faun

Indeependent said:


> Get me access.


So you don't have access which means ... you don't know. Thanks for admitting you're just making shit up again.


----------



## Indeependent

Faun said:


> Do you even know you're fucking cray-cray?
> 
> So now the election was held on October 22nd??
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennsylvania Supreme Court says ballots can’t be rejected based on signature comparisons
> 
> 
> The court ruling backed up a policy issued by the state election office earlier this year.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.politico.com


Forget it.
I was watching CNN election night and you weren't...case closed.


----------



## Indeependent

Faun said:


> So you don't have access which means ... you don't know. Thanks for admitting you're just making shit up again.


Perhaps you're making shit up with your programing prowess; it sure doesn't show when you post.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Indeependent said:


> I am not relying on YouTube and your comprehension skills are pathetic.



Yes you are, your whole case rest on YouTube videos and what talking heads told you on Election night.


----------



## Lastamender

Golfing Gator said:


> I love that your whole case of a stolen election relies on a few videos from YouTube!
> 
> You are truly just like a Flat Earther, they point to the same things to prove the earth is flat.


You Tube censored videos on fraud. Try again.


----------



## Faun

Indeependent said:


> Autonomy is beautiful.
> As time went on, more and more questions pointed to the fact that the "audits" that were performed were not real audits.
> To understand how data can be manipulated is on YouTube.
> 
> Time for you to Click the Smiley because you're too lazy to watch a few videos.


Aww, you poor thing. Now you're intentionally conflating how data *can be* manipulated ... with ... 2020 election data was *actually* manipulated.

Sadly for you, 2 independent, qualified and accredited firms evaluated the equipment and determined the machines were not rigged.

Don't need YouTube videos to determine that.


----------



## Indeependent

Golfing Gator said:


> Yes you are, your whole case rest on YouTube videos and what talking heads told you on Election night.


It's good to know you don't believe CNN.
YouTubve videos are to learn the processes and procedures of various industries.
All you discuss is how much you're paying for grain.


----------



## tahuyaman

rightwinger said:


> I hope he runs
> Republicans deserve him
> 
> If Trump runs, count on Biden running again
> 
> He knows how to beat him


I doubt Biden will run again, but if he does he won't have the COVID issue to exploit.  Plus he has no policy successes he can point to, at least at this point.    With his climbing disapproval resting, he'd get destroyed.  

Harris won't be able to step in and win the election either, so the Democrats are going be forced to nominate someone who's already been rejected. 

It's pretty clear that Trump lost because of the virus hysteria


----------



## Faun

Indeependent said:


> Boxes of actual ballots that had non-matching signatures.
> The court told them to fuck off.
> I don't blame the court for being terrified.


Where's your proof?? You keep making claims but can't seem to support them.


----------



## Indeependent

Faun said:


> Aww, you poor thing. Now you're intentionally conflating how data *can be* manipulated ... with ... 2020 election data was *actually* manipulated.
> 
> Sadly for you, 2 independent, qualified and accredited firms evaluated the equipment and determined the machines were not rigged.
> 
> Don't need YouTube videos to determine that.


You must be very young and naive.
There is no such thing as an independent firm because they don't want to be banned forever.


----------



## Indeependent

Faun said:


> Where's your proof?? You keep making claims but can't seem to support them.


Thanks for admitting you didn't watch election night.
I simply don't give a crap what you think as you and I never agree on anything anyway.


----------



## Indeependent

tahuyaman said:


> I doubt Biden will run again, but if he does he won't have the COVID issue to exploit.  Plus he has no policy successes he can point to, at least at this point.    With his climbing disapproval resting, he'd get destroyed.
> 
> Harris won't be able to step in and win the election either, so the Democrats are going be forced to nominate someone who's already been rejected.
> 
> It's pretty clear that Trump lost because of the virus hysteria


And George Floyd.


----------



## tahuyaman

rightwinger said:


> Even Hillary would beat Trump in 2024


I'll take that bet


----------



## tahuyaman

Indeependent said:


> And George Floyd.


That didn't help Biden win


----------



## Indeependent

tahuyaman said:


> That didn't help Biden win


I believe the courts were terrified to deal with Trump.


----------



## Faun

Indeependent said:


> You must be very young and naive.
> There is no such thing as an independent firm because they don't want to be banned forever.


^^^ more unsubstantiated claims.


----------



## tahuyaman

Indeependent said:


> I believe the courts were terrified to deal with Trump.


The and they didn't.  They took the cowards way out.


----------



## Faun

Indeependent said:


> Thanks for admitting you didn't watch election night.
> I simply don't give a crap what you think as you and I never agree on anything anyway.


LOL

So you have no proof of that either.

No wonder rational people laugh at you when you cry election fraud.


----------



## Indeependent

Faun said:


> ^^^ more unsubstantiated claims.


You *are* naive.


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> Aww, you poor thing. Now you're intentionally conflating how data *can be* manipulated ... with ... 2020 election data was *actually* manipulated.
> 
> Sadly for you, 2 independent, qualified and accredited firms evaluated the equipment and determined the machines were not rigged.
> 
> Don't need YouTube videos to determine that.


I just posted a link that showed Dominion ran these audits. They reported to Dominion. The results have credibility.


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> The link in the article goes nowhere
> And the auditors worked for Dominion.
> *Dominion Voting Systems
> Democracy Suite 5.5B
> Maricopa County Forensic Audit Report
> /Temp/SLI%20Compliance%20Forensic%20Audit%20Report_with%20attachments_202102231303448198.pdf
> That proves 0.*
> 
> Your article from Feb. At that time other media had pictures of those auditors flipping off people who thought there was fraud.  No bias there. Fail Assflap.


Why am I not surprised you couldn't find that article without my help?









						Maricopa County, AZ
					

Maricopa County Election Forensic Audit Results Released




					web.archive.org


----------



## Faun

Golfing Gator said:


> Prove it.  Give us something to support your claim just this once...can you do it?


I've noticed that one never provides any evidence he's not just making it up as he goes along.


----------



## Indeependent

Faun said:


> Why am I not surprised you couldn't find that article without my help?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maricopa County, AZ
> 
> 
> Maricopa County Election Forensic Audit Results Released
> 
> 
> 
> 
> web.archive.org


Have you ever joined a Democratic or Republican club and gone to meetings?


----------



## Faun

Indeependent said:


> Look retard, the ballots had to come from somewhere.
> They had non-matching signatures and you're too proud to admit you didn't know it because you didn't watch the news.


So show where they came from.......


----------



## Indeependent

Faun said:


> I've noticed that one never provides any evidence he's not just making it up as he goes along.


One cannot prove anything when access is only granted to the entity that owns the machines.
Are you that naive or simply being an ideologue?


----------



## Indeependent

Faun said:


> So show where they came from.......


I presume you never heard about the trucks delivering the boxes of ballots on election night.


----------



## Faun

Indeependent said:


> Forget it.
> I was watching CNN election night and you weren't...case closed.


Well, if nothing else, thanks for proving beyond any shadow of a doubt that you're batshit insane.

I posted an article from 11 days *BEFORE* the election explaining how the Pennsylvania Supreme Court ruled unmatched signatures don't invalidate ballots and here you are rejecting reality because you claim you recall it happening on election night.



And thanks for letting me know there's no point on continuing arguing with your delusions.

Ciao.


----------



## Indeependent

Faun said:


> Well, if nothing else, thanks for proving beyond any shadow of a doubt that you're batshit insane.
> 
> I posted an article from 11 days *BEFORE* the election explaining how the Pennsylvania Supreme Court ruled unmatched signatures don't invalidate ballots and here you are rejecting reality because you claim you recall it happening on election night.
> 
> 
> 
> And thanks for letting me know there's no point on continuing arguing with your delusions.
> 
> Ciao.


And they did it again election night when a truck pulled up with more boxes.


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> Why am I not surprised you couldn't find that article without my help?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Maricopa County, AZ
> 
> 
> Maricopa County Election Forensic Audit Results Released
> 
> 
> 
> 
> web.archive.org


Still run by Dominion.


----------



## Indeependent

Lastamender said:


> Still run by Dominion.


But...but...but all business entities are *honest*!


----------



## tahuyaman

Obviously some weird sruff hapoened on Election Day and a few days after.  It's a shame that the people in positions of power didn't even seem interested in investigating it.  That means it will happen again


----------



## tahuyaman

Indeependent said:


> But...but...but all business entities are *honest*!


They are not, but they aren't all evil exploiters of the working man.


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> Still run by Dominion.


Nope. No one cares you're delusional.


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> Nope. No one cares you're delusional.


It is a fact you just keep denying. Both GA. and AZ. had the same auditors. They both have less credibility than you.


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> It is a fact you just keep denying. Both GA. and AZ. had the same auditors. They both have less credibility than you.


LOL

As always, your hallucinations are noted and laughed at.


----------



## otto105

Faun said:


> The one and only time I ever used Fortran was decades ago for some UM friends who paid me to write programs for them that they could turn in for class assignments. I had to learn enough just to write it.
> 
> And they all got A's, baby!


I had to learn it my first year of college.

Awful


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> As always, your hallucinations are noted and laughed at.


Again, what I said was true. It has been proven and Dominion admitted to being on site at the audits.


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> Again, what I said was true. It has been proven and Dominion admitted to being on site at the audits.


Being on-site is meaningless. That doesn't make them run by Dominion.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Lastamender said:


> You Tube censored videos on fraud. Try again.



That is the exact same thing the flat earthers say.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Indeependent said:


> It's good to know you don't believe CNN.



Give me the link to CNN backing up what you claim.


----------



## Indeependent

Golfing Gator said:


> Give me the link to CNN backing up what you claim.


Look for it yourself.
Google and Bing return scant Links.
I looked up Lori Lightfoot the other day and all I got was Newsweek and Fox.
The Liberal scumbags are removing Links from their searches.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Indeependent said:


> Look for it yourself.
> Google and Bing return scant Links.
> I looked up Lori Lightfoot the other day and all I got was Newsweek and Fox.
> The Liberal scumbags are removing Links from their searches.



Nope, it is your claim, you either support it or it is assumed to be a lie like every other post you make.


----------



## Indeependent

Golfing Gator said:


> Nope, it is your claim, you either support it or it is assumed to be a lie like every other post you make.


Yawn.......
Like I give a crap about your opinion.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Indeependent said:


> Yawn.......
> Like I give a crap about your opinion.



There is no opinion, only fact.  You never support any claim you make.  You tell stories, nothing more.


----------



## Indeependent

Golfing Gator said:


> There is no opinion, only fact.  You never support any claim you make.  You tell stories, nothing more.


Sure, Mr. neo-Con, whatever you say.
How's the cost of rice there days?


----------



## Lastamender

Golfing Gator said:


> That is the exact same thing the flat earthers say.


Your comparison is ridiculous. Next.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Lastamender said:


> Your comparison is ridiculous. Next.



Why?  You use the exact same tactics, you use the same phrases and you both believe something that has no actual support or evidence.  When you are presented with the facts that show your claims are wrong you just move on to the next lie.  

You all are truly the Flat Earthers of the political world


----------



## Golfing Gator

Indeependent said:


> Sure, Mr. neo-Con, whatever you say.
> How's the cost of rice there days?



No idea, do not really pay all that close attention to such things, just buy what I need.


----------



## Indeependent

Golfing Gator said:


> That is the exact same thing the flat earthers say.


You are truly living in your own world or you are full of shit that you don't know this.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Indeependent said:


> You are truly living in your own world or you are full of shit that you don't know this.



It is a fact.  I spent many years debating with flat earthers on a Christian forum, you guys are no different.


----------



## Indeependent

Golfing Gator said:


> It is a fact.  I spent many years debating with flat earthers on a Christian forum, you guys are no different.


How can you debate anything when you don't read the news?
With you, everything is about your frail ego.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Indeependent said:


> How can you debate anything when you don't read the news?
> With you, everything is about your frail ego.



I do read the news, I do not watch the news, that is for sheep like you.


----------



## Lastamender

Golfing Gator said:


> Why?  You use the exact same tactics, you use the same phrases and you both believe something that has no actual support or evidence.  When you are presented with the facts that show your claims are wrong you just move on to the next lie.
> 
> You all are truly the Flat Earthers of the political world


And you sound like every other arrogant intolerant loser. With your can't prove it bullshit. Nobody's perfect.


----------



## Indeependent

Golfing Gator said:


> I do read the news, I do not watch the news, that is for sheep like you.


I don't follow Fox, CNN or MSNBC.
I follow Reuters, AP News and BBC.
It's obvious you don't read Reuters, AP News and BBC.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Indeependent said:


> I don't follow Fox, CNN or MSNBC.
> I follow Reuters, AP News and BBC.
> It's obvious you don't read Reuters, AP News and BBC.



I read all 3 and about 15 more.  You on the other hand have already said you get your news from the TV.  Too late to walk it back now.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Lastamender said:


> And you sound like every other arrogant intolerant loser. With your can't prove it bullshit. Nobody's perfect.



Nobody's perfect?          

how about you start with being right about just one single specific detail before you worry about anything else


----------



## Indeependent

Golfing Gator said:


> I read all 3 and about 15 more.  You on the other hand have already said you get your news from the TV.  Too late to walk it back now.


In term of Reuters, AP News and BBC...You're a *liar*.
Either you're a liar or you're psychotic because you never seem to know what they report.

I watched the election as it happened, you idiot.
Did you think I would simply read about it the next day?
You're a schmuck.


----------



## rightwinger

theHawk said:


> ^^ this guy actually believes 81 million “Americans” voted for Biden.



Sorry Skippy

Not engaging in your stolen election fantasies


----------



## Golfing Gator

Indeependent said:


> In term of Reuters, AP News and BBC...You're a *liar*.
> Either you're a liar or you're psychotic because you never seem to know what they report.
> 
> I watched the election as it happened, you idiot.
> Did you think I would simply read about it the next day?
> You're a schmuck.



Then show me their reports that support what you are claiming.  

Give me a link to Reuters or AP News or BBC that support your claims.  

Should be an easy thing, I will be happy to wait.


----------



## Indeependent

Golfing Gator said:


> Then show me their reports that support what you are claiming.
> 
> Give me a link to Reuters or AP News or BBC that support your claims.
> 
> Should be an easy thing, I will be happy to wait.


I don't save history for arrogant assholes like you.
The fact is you are denying stories that have been reported in the last 2 months.

List all the redundant sites you get your news from.
AP is the source, Reuters does the least amount of massaging and BBC doesn't mind stories that make Blue Cities sound like war zones.
The Hill?
ABC News?
MSN?
MSNBC?
CNN?

Don't be embarrassed; we already know you're an ideologue.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Indeependent said:


> The fact is you are denying stories that have been reported in the last 2 months.



Then find them and post them.  Otherwise it is just one more made up story by you.



Indeependent said:


> List all the redundant sites you get your news from.



WSJ
Reuters
RT
Al Jazeera
BBC
NPR
FoxNews
CNN (they have the best instant updates when something bad goes down, that is why I keep their app)
JPost
The Economist 
The AP news aggregator
SmartNews news aggregator
Fark news aggregator


----------



## Orangecat

rightwinger said:


> However, History will show it was TRUMP who tried to steal the election through bogus lawsuits, threatening local Republican election officials and pressuring his Vice President to overturn the will of the states


Incorrect. Is it pleasant in Looneyland?


----------



## EvMetro

rightwinger said:


> I hope he runs
> Republicans deserve him
> 
> If Trump runs, count on Biden running again
> 
> He knows how to beat him


Beijing Biden doesn't know shit, but he doesn't need to.  Put him back in the basement and let the MSM, the dead,  and the algorithms do the rest.  A landslide victory for Trump is no match for algorithms.


----------



## Indeependent

Golfing Gator said:


> Then find them and post them.  Otherwise it is just one more made up story by you.
> 
> 
> 
> WSJ
> Reuters
> RT
> Al Jazeera
> BBC
> NPR
> FoxNews
> CNN (they have the best instant updates when something bad goes down, that is why I keep their app)
> JPost
> The Economist
> The AP news aggregator
> SmartNews news aggregator
> Fark news aggregator


*WSJ...Neo-Conservative pieces of shit
Reuters...Even though none of your postings reflect this.*
RT
Al Jazeera
BBC...Even though none of your postings reflect this.
NPR...ProgTards
FoxNews...*Neo-Conservative pieces of shit until Trump*
CNN (they have the best instant updates when something bad goes down, that is why I keep their app)...*ProgTards*
JPost
The Economist...*Neo-Conservative pieces of shit *
The AP news aggregator*...**Even though none of your postings reflect this.*
SmartNews news aggregator
Fark news aggregator

I would say that only the neo-Con sites make an impression on you,


----------



## Golfing Gator

Indeependent said:


> *WSJ...Neo-Conservative pieces of shit
> Reuters...Even though none of your postings reflect this.*
> RT
> Al Jazeera
> BBC...Even though none of your postings reflect this.
> NPR...ProgTards
> FoxNews...*Neo-Conservative pieces of shit until Trump*
> CNN (they have the best instant updates when something bad goes down, that is why I keep their app)...*ProgTards*
> JPost
> The Economist...*Neo-Conservative pieces of shit *
> The AP news aggregator*...**Even though none of your postings reflect this.*
> SmartNews news aggregator
> Fark news aggregator
> 
> I would say that only the neo-Con sites make an impression on you,



Still waiting on those links to back up your claims.


----------



## Indeependent

Golfing Gator said:


> Still waiting on those links to back up your claims.


You'll keep waiting because the news editors and search engines have already removed them.
As an exmaple, Lori Lightfoot blamed store owners for not having enough security and she wouldn't allow the police to respond to calls.
This story has been eliminated by every editor except for Fox and Newsweek....*pathetic*.


----------



## Lastamender

Golfing Gator said:


> Nobody's perfect?
> 
> how about you start with being right about just one single specific detail before you worry about anything else


How about you admit the election was stolen?


----------



## Indeependent

Lastamender said:


> How about you admit the election was stolen?


GG wants Open Borders, Business Visas and Cheap Slave Labor....can't you tell from the sites whose philosophy he always seems to reflect?


----------



## Golfing Gator

Indeependent said:


> You'll keep waiting because the news editors and search engines have already removed them.
> As an exmaple, Lori Lightfoot blamed store owners for not having enough security and she wouldn't allow the police to respond to calls.
> This story has been eliminated by every editor except for Fox and Newsweek....*pathetic*.



This it the interment, nothing is ever gone.  

If you cannot support your claims then they are dismissed as nothing but stories.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Lastamender said:


> How about you admit the election was stolen?



I might as well admit the earth is flat, both have the same amount of support and evidence.


----------



## Lastamender

Indeependent said:


> You'll keep waiting because the news editors and search engines have already removed them.
> As an exmaple, Lori Lightfoot blamed store owners for not having enough security and she wouldn't allow the police to respond to calls.
> This story has been eliminated by every editor except for Fox and Newsweek....*pathetic*.


That is the goldfish memory of the public used to their advantage. They think once it is forgotten or rat holed it never happened.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Indeependent said:


> GG wants Open Borders, Business Visas and Cheap Slave Labor....can't you tell from the sites whose philosophy he always seems to reflect?



Still waiting on those links to back up your claims.


----------



## Lastamender

Golfing Gator said:


> This it the interment, nothing is ever gone.
> 
> If you cannot support your claims then they are dismissed as nothing but stories.


Data from three of the swing states is gone.


----------



## Indeependent

Golfing Gator said:


> This it the interment, nothing is ever gone.
> 
> If you cannot support your claims then they are dismissed as nothing but stories.


*nothing is ever gone.*

"News" sites eliminate whatever they want when they want.
No one can order a news editor not to remove their site's content.


----------



## rightwinger

EvMetro said:


> Beijing Biden doesn't know shit, but he doesn't need to.  Put him back in the basement and let the MSM, the dead,  and the algorithms do the rest.  A landslide victory for Trump is no match for algorithms.



Biden knows

Biden 306
Trump 232

Trump still hasn’t figured it out


----------



## Indeependent

Golfing Gator said:


> Still waiting on those links to back up your claims.


You can wait until you drop dead for all I care.
My fingers would fall off saving Links for you all day that you would find a reason to ridicule.
You have always been a selfish neo-Con and always will be.


----------



## Lastamender

rightwinger said:


> Biden knows
> 
> Biden 306
> Trump 232
> 
> Trump still hasn’t figured it out


Biden shits his pants. That is the only thing he does by himself.


----------



## Indeependent

Lastamender said:


> That is the goldfish memory of the public used to their advantage. They think once it is forgotten or rat holed it never happened.


It goes both ways.
I was not a fan of Fox when GW was President.
Heck, I was watching CNN back then.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Indeependent said:


> *nothing is ever gone.*
> 
> "News" sites eliminate whatever they want when they want.
> No one can order a news editor not to remove their site's content.



Still waiting on those links to back up your claims.


----------



## Golfing Gator

Indeependent said:


> You can wait until you drop dead for all I care.
> My fingers would fall off saving Links for you all day that you would find a reason to ridicule.
> You have always been a selfish neo-Con and always will be.



Still waiting on those links to back up your claims.


----------



## Indeependent

Golfing Gator said:


> Still waiting on those links to back up your claims.


I'm still waiting for you to quote *anything* from AP News or Reuters.
You exude CNN and the WSJ.


----------



## EvMetro

rightwinger said:


> Biden knows
> 
> Biden 306
> Trump 232
> 
> Trump still hasn’t figured it out


Landslide victories are no match for algorithm votes.


----------



## rightwinger

EvMetro said:


> Landslide victories are no match for algorithm votes.


Sorry…. not engaging in stolen election fantasies


----------



## Indeependent

rightwinger said:


> Sorry…. not engaging in stolen election fantasies


You seem to engage in every other type of fantasy.


----------



## rightwinger

Lastamender said:


> Biden shits his pants. That is the only thing he does by himself.


----------



## Lastamender

rightwinger said:


> Sorry…. not engaging in stolen election fantasies


Not a fantasy. Fact.


----------



## Lastamender

rightwinger said:


> View attachment 578829


Is that the Pope with Trump? Biden is a perverted disgrace.


----------



## EvMetro

rightwinger said:


> Sorry…. not engaging in stolen election fantasies


Trump won


----------



## rightwinger

Lastamender said:


> Is that the Pope with Trump? Biden is a perverted disgrace.



Not the Pope
Looks like the Poop


----------



## Golfing Gator

Indeependent said:


> I'm still waiting for you to quote *anything* from AP News or Reuters.
> You exude CNN and the WSJ.











						Biden wins U.S. presidency, calls for healing in appeal to Trump voters
					

President-elect Joe Biden declared it was "time to heal" a deeply divided America in his first speech after prevailing on Saturday in a bitter election, even as President Donald Trump refused to concede and pressed ahead with legal fights against the outcome.




					www.reuters.com
				












						Electoral College makes it official: Biden won, Trump lost
					

WASHINGTON (AP) — The Electoral College decisively confirmed Joe Biden as the nation’s next president, ratifying his November victory in an authoritative state-by-state repudiation of President Donald Trump’s refusal to concede he had lost...




					apnews.com


----------



## Faun

EvMetro said:


> Trump won


----------



## Indeependent

rightwinger said:


> View attachment 578829


Probably a photoshop because Trump would make sure whoever took that shot would be unemployed forever.


----------



## rightwinger

Indeependent said:


> Probably a photoshop because Trump would make sure whoever took that shot would be unemployed forever.



Maybe the pictures of Trump without poopy pants were photoshopped


----------



## Frankeneinstein

rightwinger said:


> Sorry…. not engaging in stolen election fantasies


why would ya when you can just sub it out to mueller


----------



## Frankeneinstein

rightwinger said:


> Sorry…. not engaging in stolen election fantasies


Wow!!! the mueller debacle really taught you a lesson eh!


----------



## Indeependent

rightwinger said:


> Maybe the pictures of Trump without poopy pants were photoshopped


You never know.
I prefer black pants myself.


----------



## schmidlap

The Purge said:


> Perhaps the optimistic outcome of this recent poll would actually entice Donald Trump to join the presidential race in 2024.


The Loser suddenly attaching legitimacy to a far-out poll that flatters the narcissist would be a hoot, of course, but a definite indicator of his seriously contemplating another run - an inherent admission of the obvious, that he lost in 2020 (given the prohibition of a _third _term) is his willingness to abandon his most febrile lickspittle pom pom flailers.

The polls that matter are of well-educated, White suburbanites, folks who respect medical science. The Loser taunting the likes of former bum kissers like Alex Jones into targeting him instead of grieving parents whose children had been massacred is a obligatory strategic move by the Cry Baby Loser.

TRUMP PROMOTES CORONAVIRUS VACCINES AND BOOSTER​


​
Drawing the ire of the lunatic fringe us a transparent ploy by the Loser to appeal to relative _"normals."_


----------



## rightnow909

Trump or DeSantis

no one else


----------



## rightnow909

most evil?

ha ha... please Jones..


----------



## schmidlap

EvMetro said:


> Trump won






The Cry Baby Loser's relentless losing streak - the election, multiple recounts, audits, dozens of court challenges, etc. - persists, and the reckoning looms.

 His disgusting goon attack on democracy left a stench that is only becoming more repugnant with the ongoing revelations, despite his desperate attempts to hide his perfidy.

Harbingers of his _denouement:_

Alex Jones is now threatening to ‘dish all the dirt’ on Trump​
*Ann Coulter Blasts 'Liar and Con Man' Donald Trump*​It looks as if they see the handwriting on the non-existent TrumpWall that he made Mexico pay for, and realize they have sucked all the nourishment from both flabby teats.




_"Aw, phooey!"_​


----------



## LA RAM FAN

The Purge said:


> Only thing she could beat is Jerking you off...if you had anything to JERK with besides your brain!


 Yeah he hates America this shill does,


----------



## schmidlap

rightnow909 said:


> Trump or DeSantis


Or, even better, their lovechild.




*THE PROUD PARENTS EXHIBIT 'RONDON.'*​DeSantis is relishing the slow-motion collapse of the Cry Baby Loser in multiple investigative venues.

 Meanwhile, the Loser is hyping his mutual group therapy sessions.

As the Loser has lost an election, all recounts, all audits, all legal appeals, all attempts to intimidate election officials, all goon attacks on democracy - and even _Alex Jones_ and _Ann Coulter_ withdraw their deeply-imbedded noses - the dead-enders find solace in screeching _*"Lock her up!"*, *"Build the Wall!"*, *"Hang Mike Pence!"*, etc._

Gradual, incremental withdrawal may be the way to go:





*"Issue Hillary a citation!"
"Construct a border trellis!"
"Tie Throttlebottom's bolo too tight!"*​


----------



## schmidlap

The Purge said:


> Perhaps the optimistic outcome of this recent poll would actually entice Donald Trump to join the presidential race in 2024.


He seems immersed in his Cry Baby Loser tour, a pissypalooza of vendetta-driven whining, lying and sniveling about everyone who won't indulge him,  and he is also up to his fat ass in prosecutions and investigations.

As desperate as he is for immunity, the latest prospects are not auspicious:

*70 Percent of Adults Don't Want Donald Trump to Run in 2024: Poll*​


----------



## LuckyDuck

The Purge said:


> Perhaps the optimistic outcome of this recent poll would actually entice Donald Trump to join the presidential race in 2024.
> 
> The former president has repeatedly said that he is looking at the prospect “very seriously” but “it’s a bit too soon” to launch his bid.
> 
> According to a May 2021 poll, Donald Trump will be the clear winner if he ran in the 2024 presidential election against Vice President Kamala Harris.
> 
> (Excerpt) Read more at recentlyheard.com
> 
> That’s if there’s a recognizable country for him to be president of after Xiden and his gang are finished with it!!!


That's what the Republicans said when Trump ran in 2020...."he'll easily win."


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

rightwinger said:


> I hope he runs
> Republicans deserve him
> 
> If Trump runs, count on Biden running again
> 
> He knows how to beat him


You obviously like illegals pouring into our Country, the drugs. Increased inflation. Shutdown of the Keystone pipeline, His ties with China, etc. etc, More KOOL AID please


----------



## rightwinger

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> You obviously like illegals pouring into our Country, the drugs. Increased inflation. Shutdown of the Keystone pipeline, His ties with China, etc. etc, More KOOL AID please


 
I LOVE 5.7 percent increase in GDP while America invests $1.2 trillion in infrastructure
Did I mention 6.4 million JOBS?

LETS GO BRANDON!


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

rightwinger said:


> I LOVE 5.7 percent increase in GDP while America invests $1.2 trillion in infrastructure
> Did I mention 6.4 million JOBS?
> 
> LETS GO BRANDON!


Deflection. Let the illegals, fentanyl, inflation, empty shelves, et. Pour in   😇


----------



## rightwinger

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Deflection. Let the illegals, fentanyl, inflation, empty shelves, et. Pour in   😇


Fear mongering as usual

Meanwhile, our President had the highest GDP in 35 years
LETS GO BRANDON!


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

rightwinger said:


> Fear mongering as usual
> 
> Meanwhile, our President had the highest GDP in 35 years
> LETS GO BRANDON!


He has a lot to be proud 🥲 of. He’s also had the highest inflation rate, the highest illegal immigration with fentanyl pouring into the Country, and half empty shelves   Way to go!!👍


----------



## rightwinger

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> He has a lot to be proud 🥲 of. He’s also had the highest inflation rate, the highest illegal immigration with fentanyl pouring into the Country, and half empty shelves   Way to go!!👍



More Fear Mongering!

Did I tell you about 6.4 million JOBS in 2021?
LETS GO BRANDON!


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

rightwinger said:


> More Fear Mongering!
> 
> Did I tell you about 6.4 million JOBS in 2021?
> LETS GO BRANDON!


 The above isn’t true?   😝 LOL! Another LET’S GO BRANDON looser.   👏 👏. 👏


----------



## Mac-7

There is no such thing as an easy win for president

It will be uphill for trump or any republican in 2024

but I agree that Biden is beatable


----------



## toobfreak

JackOfNoTrades said:


> You guys are getting way too predictable.



Jack, you passed predictable about twelve light-years back and are now well into the mundane boring stupid, even for a tard.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Mac-7 said:


> There is no such thing as an easy win for president
> 
> It will be uphill for trump or any republican in 2024
> 
> but I agree that Biden is beatable


Seriously, What has Biden accomplished? He can’t even talk without forgetting names or loosing train of thought


----------



## BWK

rightwinger said:


> I hope he runs
> Republicans deserve him
> 
> If Trump runs, count on Biden running again
> 
> He knows how to beat him


----------



## BWK

The Purge said:


> Perhaps the optimistic outcome of this recent poll would actually entice Donald Trump to join the presidential race in 2024.
> 
> The former president has repeatedly said that he is looking at the prospect “very seriously” but “it’s a bit too soon” to launch his bid.
> 
> According to a May 2021 poll, Donald Trump will be the clear winner if he ran in the 2024 presidential election against Vice President Kamala Harris.
> 
> (Excerpt) Read more at recentlyheard.com
> 
> That’s if there’s a recognizable country for him to be president of after Xiden and his gang are finished with it!!!


A FB blog? Seriously?


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

toobfreak said:


> Jack, you passed predictable about twelve light-years back and are now well into the mundane boring stupid, even for a tard.


You got anything else besides a serious case of irrelevancy?...no?...didn't think so.
Zero idea why you bother posting your drivel.


----------



## Faun

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> He has a lot to be proud 🥲 of. He’s also had the highest inflation rate, the highest illegal immigration with fentanyl pouring into the Country, and half empty shelves   Way to go!!👍


So? 5.7% real GDP, which is the highest in decades, factors in inflation.


----------



## Faun

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> The above isn’t true?   😝 LOL! Another LET’S GO BRANDON looser.   👏 👏. 👏


True, it's only 6.2 million jobs added while Biden's been president...

01/2021: 142,736,000
12/2021: 148,951,000

TOTAL: 6,215,000









						Bureau of Labor Statistics Data
					






					data.bls.gov


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Faun said:


> True, it's only 6.2 million jobs added while Biden's been president...
> 
> 01/2021: 142,736,000
> 12/2021: 148,951,000
> 
> TOTAL: 6,215,000
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bureau of Labor Statistics Data
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> data.bls.gov


Your “ point ?”


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Faun said:


> So? 5.7% real GDP, which is the highest in decades, factors in inflation.


Another Biden Kool Aid 🍺 drinker who sees nothing wrong with open borders, fentanyl pouring into the Country, CRT with the FBI going after parents who oppose it, shutting down the Keystone pipeline and begging Saudi Arabia for gas but letting Russia have their Pipeline, etc. etc. One more Pro Biden Ass-Hole


----------



## themirrorthief

rightwinger said:


> I hope he runs
> Republicans deserve him
> 
> If Trump runs, count on Biden running again
> 
> He knows how to beat him


biden will  be  dead by  then  like  his  brain


----------



## BWK

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Another Biden Kool Aid 🍺 drinker who sees nothing wrong with open borders, fentanyl pouring into the Country, CRT with the FBI going after parents who oppose it, shutting down the Keystone pipeline and begging Saudi Arabia for gas but letting Russia have their Pipeline, etc. etc. One more Pro Biden Ass-Hole


You do know you are a liar right? There is no such thing as open borders, and CRT is not an official teaching strategy. History is. The Keystone pipeline was never finished and it's on government land I pay for. And it's dirty tar sands oil, and it will ultimately contaminate the Ogalala aquifer.


----------



## BWK

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> You obviously like illegals pouring into our Country, the drugs. Increased inflation. Shutdown of the Keystone pipeline, His ties with China, etc. etc, More KOOL AID please


Forbes Estimates China Paid Trump At Least $5.4 Million Since He Took Office, Via Mysterious Trump Tower Lease  Now show us the millions Biden made off China.


----------



## BWK

themirrorthief said:


> biden will  be  dead by  then  like  his  brain


Trump has too much criminal baggage to be running.


----------



## BWK

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Deflection. Let the illegals, fentanyl, inflation, empty shelves, et. Pour in   😇


Do you even know what inflation is? *Inflation promotes speculation, both by businesses in risky projects and by individuals in stocks of companies, as they expect better returns than inflation. An optimum level of inflation is often promoted to encourage spending to a certain extent instead of saving. If the purchasing power of money falls over time, then there may be a greater incentive to spend now instead of saving and spending later. It may increase spending, which may boost economic activities in a country. A balanced approach is thought to keep the inflation value in an optimum and desirable range.  *Inflation can be good. It just depends upon the circumstances behind it. Why did Biden promote inflation? For one, we were losing millions of jobs because of Trumps zero interest in Covid and calling it a hoax. Second, the economy was collapsing because of Covid, therefore a stimulus was inevitable, and had to happen. We needed the spending to prop the economy back up due to Trumps failure to address Covid properly. The stimulus created 6.4 million jobs, and got people back on their feet. Did inflation rise because of it? Yes! Because it was a necessary built in inflation strategy at the time. Glad he did.


----------



## schmidlap

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> You obviously like illegals pouring into our Country...


The irrefutable fact is that illegal immigration had been steadily increasing in the waning months of the Trump regime:










						The Facts on the Increase in Illegal Immigration - FactCheck.org
					

Democrats and Republicans are pointing fingers over an increase in illegal immigration at the southern border, and notably an increase in children traveling alone.




					www.factcheck.org
				


​
*The economy lost 2.9 million jobs. *The unemployment rate increased by 1.6 percentage points to 6.3%.
*The international trade deficit Trump promised to reduce went up. *The U.S. trade deficit in goods and services in 2020 was the highest since 2008 and increased 40.5% from 2016.
*The number of people lacking health insurance rose by 3 million.*
*The federal debt held by the public went up, from $14.4 trillion to $21.6 trillion.*
*Illegal immigration increased.* Apprehensions at the Southwest border rose 14.7% last year compared with 2016.
*Coal production declined 26.5%, and coal-mining jobs dropped by 16.7%. *
*The murder rate last in 2020 rose to the highest level since 1997.*









						Trump's Final Numbers - FactCheck.org
					

Statistical indicators of President Trump's four years in office.




					www.factcheck.org
				


​The Cry Baby Loser's failure to honor his campaign promises to build a _"big, beautiful wall!"_ and make _"Mexico pay for it!",_ replace 'ObamaCare' with _"something terrific!"_ that  _"covers everybody!",_ reduce the trade deficit _and_ the national debt, revive coal mining, create jobs, and rebuild the nation's crumbling infrastructure were_ not_ compensated for by his deft statesmanship internationally.​​


*Trump Praises Xi for Handling of Coronavirus Outbreak*​*NATIONAL REVIEW*​



​Trump Says He And Kim Jong-Un 'Fell In Love'​​


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

schmidlap said:


> The irrefutable fact is that illegal immigration had been steadily increasing in the waning months of the Trump regime:
> View attachment 594273​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Facts on the Increase in Illegal Immigration - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> Democrats and Republicans are pointing fingers over an increase in illegal immigration at the southern border, and notably an increase in children traveling alone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.factcheck.org
> 
> 
> 
> ​
> *The economy lost 2.9 million jobs. *The unemployment rate increased by 1.6 percentage points to 6.3%.
> *The international trade deficit Trump promised to reduce went up. *The U.S. trade deficit in goods and services in 2020 was the highest since 2008 and increased 40.5% from 2016.
> *The number of people lacking health insurance rose by 3 million.*
> *The federal debt held by the public went up, from $14.4 trillion to $21.6 trillion.*
> *Illegal immigration increased.* Apprehensions at the Southwest border rose 14.7% last year compared with 2016.
> *Coal production declined 26.5%, and coal-mining jobs dropped by 16.7%. *
> *The murder rate last in 2020 rose to the highest level since 1997.*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump's Final Numbers - FactCheck.org
> 
> 
> Statistical indicators of President Trump's four years in office.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.factcheck.org
> 
> 
> 
> ​The Cry Baby Loser's failure to honor his campaign promises to build a _"big, beautiful wall!"_ and make _"Mexico pay for it!",_ replace 'ObamaCare' with _"something terrific!"_ that  _"covers everybody!",_ reduce the trade deficit _and_ the national debt, revive coal mining, create jobs, and rebuild the nation's crumbling infrastructure were_ not_ compensated for by his deft statesmanship internationally.​​​View attachment 594277​*Trump Praises Xi for Handling of Coronavirus Outbreak*​*NATIONAL REVIEW*​
> ​View attachment 594278​
> Trump Says He And Kim Jong-Un 'Fell In Love'​​View attachment 594276​


Nice try. Next you’ll be telling me that Trump didn’t build a Wall. At least you didn’t accuse him of letting them into the Country UNVACCINATED while the rest of us are mandated to and letting them fly wherever they want to on the Government’s dime


----------



## Maxnovax

I’m thinking trump will be reinstated by the summer


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

BWK said:


> Do you even know what inflation is? *Inflation promotes speculation, both by businesses in risky projects and by individuals in stocks of companies, as they expect better returns than inflation. An optimum level of inflation is often promoted to encourage spending to a certain extent instead of saving. If the purchasing power of money falls over time, then there may be a greater incentive to spend now instead of saving and spending later. It may increase spending, which may boost economic activities in a country. A balanced approach is thought to keep the inflation value in an optimum and desirable range.  *Inflation can be good. It just depends upon the circumstances behind it. Why did Biden promote inflation? For one, we were losing millions of jobs because of Trumps zero interest in Covid and calling it a hoax. Second, the economy was collapsing because of Covid, therefore a stimulus was inevitable, and had to happen. We needed the spending to prop the economy back up due to Trumps failure to address Covid properly. The stimulus created 6.4 million jobs, and got people back on their feet. Did inflation rise because of it? Yes! Because it was a necessary built in inflation strategy at the time. Glad he did.


You’re correct! I’m SO happy 😀 I’m spending more on Gas, 🍱 Food, Heating bills, etc, etc.  I am exhilarated when I see empty shelves, when I know that ships that carry supplies in California can’t dock, etc. etc 
 You know what Really makes my day? When I go food shopping and not only do I notice the increased cost but there is less of it
LETS GO BRANDON


----------



## schmidlap

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Next you’ll be telling me that Trump didn’t build a Wall.


Of course Trump built his _"big, beautiful wall!" _and made _"Mexico!"_ pay for it! Who would doubt his word?

You can ignore Trump lickspittle Bam Bam Bannon scamming hapless Trumpers is his _*“We Build*_* the Wall!"* scam.

It simply slipped his mind that Trump had already built his _"big, beautiful wall!"_ and made _"Mexico!" _pay for it, just as it slipped the alleged minds of all the poor Trumpy sods who had coughed up their hard-earned shekels for Bam Bam's proposed redundancy.


----------



## Mac1958

rightwinger said:


> 81 million Americans said they didn’t want Trump
> That was before his post election temper tantrum and assault on the Capitol


Which, ironically, is demonstrating clearly why so many voted against him.

He is a child.


----------



## Woodznutz

We need better citizens as much as a better president.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

schmidlap said:


> Of course Trump built his _"big, beautiful wall!" _and made _"Mexico!"_ pay for it! Who would doubt his word?
> 
> You can ignore Trump lickspittle Bam Bam Bannon scamming hapless Trumpers is his _*“We Build*_* the Wall!"* scam.
> 
> It simply slipped his mind that Trump had already built his _"big, beautiful wall!"_ and made _"Mexico!" _pay for it, just as it slipped the alleged minds of all the poor Trumpy sods who had coughed up their hard-earned shekels for Bam Bam's proposed redundancy.


Deflection. Is that the reason Biden stopped construction on the remaining open areas?


----------



## BWK

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> You’re correct! I’m SO happy 😀 I’m spending more on Gas, 🍱 Food, Heating bills, etc, etc.  I am exhilarated when I see empty shelves, when I know that ships that carry supplies in California can’t dock, etc. etc
> You know what Really makes my day? When I go food shopping and not only do I notice the increased cost but there is less of it
> LETS GO BRANDON


And you're an ignoramus, because gas prices are not a reflection of what Biden did with the stimulus; Fact check: Rising gas prices due to high demand and low supply, not Biden's policies  You need a scapegoat. Trouble is your argument doesn't match who you are scapegoating. You are a foolish reactionary who has a desired scapegoat, without any thought considerations. That's a typical Republican Loon.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Mac1958 said:


> Which, ironically, is demonstrating clearly why so many voted against him.
> 
> He is a child.


At least he knows where he is.


----------



## BWK

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Deflection. Is that the reason Biden stopped construction on the remaining open areas?


"Deflection?" Did Mexico pay for the wall or not?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

BWK said:


> And you're an ignoramus, because gas prices are not a reflection of what Biden did with the stimulus; Fact check: Rising gas prices due to high demand and low supply, not Biden's policies  You need a scapegoat. Trouble is your argument doesn't match who you are scapegoating. You are a foolish reactionary who has a desired scapegoat, without any thought considerations. That's a typical Republican Loon.


You are a ASS HOLE . Gas prices are up because Biden stopped the Keystone Pipeline. Please tell us why Russia is building their pipeline or why Biden is begging Saudi Arabia to send us more ⛽️ fuel.  Object to being energy independent! As I’ve already stated( another Kool Aid drinking ASS HOLE


----------



## BWK

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> At least he knows where he is.


Where he is right now, is with everyone's money, including mine.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Another Biden Kool Aid 🍺 drinker who sees nothing wrong with open borders, fentanyl pouring into the Country, CRT with the FBI going after parents who oppose it, shutting down the Keystone pipeline and begging Saudi Arabia for gas but letting Russia have their Pipeline, etc. etc. One more Pro Biden Ass-Hole


Faun aka Fido my lapdog said that "Biden sucks" but defends him nonstop. The Bi-Polar idiot cannot help himself.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

BWK said:


> "Deflection?" Did Mexico pay for the wall or not?


We payed for the Wall that Biden stopped. Now please tell us why he stopped it. That’s right…. You can’t


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> We payed for the Wall that Biden stopped. Now please tell us why he stopped it. That’s right…. You can’t


BWK is foreigner so he likes the fact that America is getting overrun with illegals who may be criminals, terrorists and parasites. He is a loser who actually said "China did everything right" and "China did a great job"

I busted him for not being an American, to which he reluctantly admitted.


----------



## BWK

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> You are a ASS HOLE . Gas prices are up because Biden stopped the Keystone Pipeline. Please tell us why Russia is building their pipeline or why Biden is begging Saudi Arabia to send us more ⛽️ fuel.  Object to being energy independent! As I’ve already stated( another Kool Aid drinking ASS HOLE


That's insanely ignorant. How can Keystone be a reflection of gas prices, when Keystone was never built? Are you  cognizant of  what is going on? *Even if construction wasn't halted, the Keystone XL pipeline wasn't in operation and therefore wouldn't have an impact on current gas prices, said Finley of Rice University.  *From the article. Can you produce a counter argument? NO! Why? Because your arguments ooze out of your ass for convenience. Whil*e it's true gasoline prices have risen significantly since Biden took office on Jan. 20 the upward trend predates Biden's time in office and is related to COVID-19 and market factors, not who occupies the White House.   *Get a fucking clue would you. It's annoying dealing with ignorant people.


----------



## Faun

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Another Biden Kool Aid 🍺 drinker who sees nothing wrong with open borders, fentanyl pouring into the Country, CRT with the FBI going after parents who oppose it, shutting down the Keystone pipeline and begging Saudi Arabia for gas but letting Russia have their Pipeline, etc. etc. One more Pro Biden Ass-Hole


TFB for you if not everything is perfect. It never is. 

Meanwhile, 2021 had the best GDP growth in nearly 40 years and the big job growth in our history.


----------



## Faun

Maxnovax said:


> I’m thinking trump will be reinstated by the summer


Is reinstated a new word for incarcerated?


----------



## Faun

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> You are a ASS HOLE . Gas prices are up because Biden stopped the Keystone Pipeline.


That is utter bullshit as not a drop of oil passed through the XL Keystone Pipeline, so there was no decrease due to its construction being cancelled.

Like I always say, if conservatives didn't lie, they'd have absolutely nothing to say.


----------



## BWK

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> We payed for the Wall that Biden stopped. Now please tell us why he stopped it. That’s right…. You can’t




The border situation is where stupid meets more stupid. Two things here, illegals feed our sorry asses, and do the work our sorry asses won't do. Second, the problem was never the border. The problem has always been the interior borders of Central and South America. And who's fault is that? Take a wild guess?  Imperial borders and mythical frontoiers - Google Search Imperial Borders and Mythical Frontiers - TheHumanist.com









						CIA in South America | Geopolitical Monitor
					

Fueled by the Cold War and transnational corporate interests, the U.S. has covertly tinkered with the governments of Latin American countries since World War 2, producing an extremely violent and unstable political climate.



					www.geopoliticalmonitor.com


----------



## BWK

Faun said:


> That is utter bullshit as not a drop of oil passed through the XL Keystone Pipeline, so there was no decrease due to its construction being cancelled.
> 
> Like I always say, if conservatives didn't lie, they'd have absolutely nothing to say.


They shoot shit. That's all they do.


----------



## BWK

Maxnovax said:


> I’m thinking trump will be reinstated by the summer


[/QUOTE]



Maxnovax said:


> The cultists were wrong before, they'll be wrong again. But please, do continue thinking.


----------



## Maxnovax

Faun said:


> Is reinstated a new word for incarcerated?


Incarcerated for what being great


----------



## Faun

Maxnovax said:


> Incarcerated for what being great


LOLOL 

So great, he received the most votes against him in the history of this country to ensure he was a one term president.


----------



## Maxnovax

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> So great, he received the most votes against him in the history of this country to ensure he was a one term president.


We have somebody that thinks Joe Biden actually won lol That’s hilarious


----------



## Faun

Maxnovax said:


> We have somebody that thinks Joe Biden actually won lol That’s hilarious


Prove he didn't because now you're kind of sounding insane;  like someone who believes in the Tooth Fairy.


----------



## Maxnovax

Faun said:


> Prove he didn't because now you're kind of sounding insane;  like someone who believes in the Tooth Fairy.


Subtract ballots that broke chain of custody, throw all the ballots that were mailed in and envelope thrown away when told to save. The ballots counted more then once. Deal? Hehe


----------



## Faun

Maxnovax said:


> Subtract ballots that broke chain of custody, throw all the ballots that were mailed in and envelope thrown away when told to save. The ballots counted more then once. Deal? Hehe


You're making claims but not showing any proof to back any of them up. 

Where's your proof...?


----------



## Maxnovax

Faun said:


> You're making claims but not showing any proof to back any of them up.
> 
> Where's your proof...?


It’s either that or Joe Biden will be considered the first illegitimate president in the history of America lol It’s up to you little buddy


----------



## Faun

Maxnovax said:


> It’s either that or Joe Biden will be considered the first illegitimate president in the history of America lol It’s up to you little buddy


A pity you can't prove anything you're claiming. Like I said, you're as crazy as if you believe in the Tooth Fairy as there's just as much proof the election was stolen as there is that the Tooth Fairy exists.


----------



## Maxnovax

Faun said:


> A pity you can't prove anything you're claiming. Like I said, you're as crazy as if you believe in the Tooth Fairy as there's just as much proof the election was stolen as there is that the Tooth Fairy exists.


Do you need a Google link to show you that there was a broken chain of custody with ballots? Lol And other fraudulent activities? Who knew Google has so much power over your life lol


----------



## Faun

Maxnovax said:


> Do you need a Google link to show you that there was a broken chain of custody with ballots? Lol And other fraudulent activities? Who knew Google has so much power over your life lol


You've already proven you can't prove your claims -- which proves you're delusional.


----------



## Maxnovax

Faun said:


> You've already proven you can't prove your claims -- which proves you're delusional.


You just sound like a truth denier .


----------



## Faun

Maxnovax said:


> You just sound like a truth denier .


LOL

It's not a truth if you can't prove it. And you can't.


----------



## Maxnovax

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> It's not a truth if you can't prove it. And you can't.


Prove me wrong


----------



## Faun

Maxnovax said:


> Prove me wrong


No need to. You made the claims, they're yours to prove. You can't because you're delusional and see things that aren't there.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

BWK said:


> The border situation is where stupid meets more stupid. Two things here, illegals feed our sorry asses, and do the work our sorry asses won't do. Second, the problem was never the border. The problem has always been the interior borders of Central and South America. And who's fault is that? Take a wild guess?  Imperial borders and mythical frontoiers - Google Search Imperial Borders and Mythical Frontiers - TheHumanist.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CIA in South America | Geopolitical Monitor
> 
> 
> Fueled by the Cold War and transnational corporate interests, the U.S. has covertly tinkered with the governments of Latin American countries since World War 2, producing an extremely violent and unstable political climate.
> 
> 
> 
> www.geopoliticalmonitor.com


Another stupid post and am not surprised Fawn agrees with you. Ever hear of MS 13 just to mention a few that are set to kill! Not concerned about Fentanyl or other illegal drugs or the crime?  Don’t give a S..T tha the Cartels are firing at our border agents! That young women in California who was stabbed to death 💀 in California two weeks ago or that Houston 👮‍♀️ Officer that was shot were killed by Illegals. After it happens in your family I will agree that they belong here


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Faun said:


> That is utter bullshit as not a drop of oil passed through the XL Keystone Pipeline, so there was no decrease due to its construction being cancelled.
> 
> Like I always say, if conservatives didn't lie, they'd have absolutely nothing to say.


You’re correct. The Keystone pipeline is open. Biden didn’t shut it down nor is he begging Saudi Arabia for more oil. It must be nice 👍 to live in your delusional 🌎 world


----------



## Faun

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> You’re correct. The Keystone pipeline is open. Biden didn’t shut it down nor is he begging Saudi Arabia for more oil. It must be nice 👍 to live in your delusional 🌎 world


Of course the Keystone pipeline is open...





__





						CER – Pipeline Profiles: Keystone Pipeline
					

Pipeline Profiles: Keystone Pipeline




					www.cer-rec.gc.ca


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Faun said:


> TFB for you if not everything is perfect. It never is.
> 
> Meanwhile, 2021 had the best GDP growth in nearly 40 years and the big job growth in our history.


YAWN,,,,,,  Nothing about inflation, crime? Unsafe streets? Illegal immigration with MS 13 , the Cartels shooting at our border agents, leaving Americans in Afghanistan, and lying when he says if they are adults they will be transported back to where they came from.  . 😇😇👏


----------



## Faun

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> YAWN,,,,,,  Nothing about inflation, crime? Unsafe streets? Illegal immigration with MS 13 , the Cartels shooting at our border agents, leaving Americans in Afghanistan, and lying when he says if they are adults they will be transported back to where they came from.  . 😇😇👏


Thanks for not refuting my post.


----------



## Captain Caveman

If Trump ran, America better make sure the Democrats don't repeat their voter fraud.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Faun said:


> Thanks for not refuting my post.


I did. You’re too stupid to realize it


----------



## Faun

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> I did. You’re too stupid to realize it


LOL

And you call me, "delusional," when you're the one claiming maintaining the same level of oil transportation with the XL Keystone pipeline, as before they started working on it, caused an increase in gas prices.



That aside, nope, you didn't refute what I posted. I posted...

_"TFB for you if not everything is perfect. It never is."_​
All you did was to reiterate your frustration that not everything is perfect.

And I posted...

_"Meanwhile, 2021 had the best GDP growth in nearly 40 years and the big job growth in our history."_​
... which is still as true as the first time I posted that.


----------



## Maxnovax

Faun said:


> No need to. You made the claims, they're yours to prove. You can't because you're delusional and see things that aren't there.


They have been proven. You can search..


----------



## Faun

Maxnovax said:


> They have been proven. You can search..


LOL

Why on Earth should I have to search for your proof?? Can't you prove what you claim?

Of course you can't or you would have.


----------



## BWK

Maxnovax said:


> We have somebody that thinks Joe Biden actually won lol That’s hilarious


We'll, we got one old fat ass sitting down in Mara Logo, eating cheese burgers, and another fit old man in the WH. It's hilarious that you haven't figured that out.


----------



## BWK

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Another stupid post and am not surprised Fawn agrees with you. Ever hear of MS 13 just to mention a few that are set to kill! Not concerned about Fentanyl or other illegal drugs or the crime?  Don’t give a S..T tha the Cartels are firing at our border agents! That young women in California who was stabbed to death 💀 in California two weeks ago or that Houston 👮‍♀️ Officer that was shot were killed by Illegals. After it happens in your family I will agree that they belong here


Another ridiculously stupid argument. MS13 has absolutely nothing to do with the source of this problem. The source of this problem is the U.S. The U.S. created this problem, and I linked the proof. Get in the game. Your argument is nothing more than trying to toss spaghetti up against the wall.


----------



## Maxnovax

BWK said:


> We'll, we got one old fat ass sitting down in Mara Logo, eating cheese burgers, and another fit old man in the WH. It's hilarious that you haven't figured that out.


Trump Went to the border. Biden hasn’t. That’s real leadership


----------



## BWK

Maxnovax said:


> Do you need a Google link to show you that there was a broken chain of custody with ballots? Lol And other fraudulent activities? Who knew Google has so much power over your life lol


And? Where is the fraud? Doesn't exist. Team Cultist Trump salivates each and every day at the prospects of the magical fairy dropping sprinkles of election fraud against Biden, and it's never going to happen. 

The only Google link the Left keeps up with are your 400 cheating suppression bills.


----------



## BWK

Maxnovax said:


> Trump Went to the border. Biden hasn’t. That’s real leadership


To do what, give the kids in cages popsicles?


----------



## Maxnovax

BWK said:


> And? Where is the fraud? Doesn't exist. Team Cultist Trump salivates each and every day at the prospects of the magical fairy dropping sprinkles of election fraud against Biden, and it's never going to happen.
> 
> The only Google link the Left keeps up with are your 400 cheating suppression bills.


According to the Constitution if you break chain of custody those ballots no longer matter, also millions of mail in ballots that had their envelopes thrown away.. that’s the only way you can find out if they belong to somebody that’s alive lol Trump won trump won big-time big league


----------



## Maxnovax

BWK said:


> To do what, give the kids in cages popsicles?


He showed leadership


----------



## BWK

Maxnovax said:


> Trump Went to the border. Biden hasn’t. That’s real leadership


*We have somebody that thinks Joe Biden actually won lol That’s hilarious  *What's the relationship? Me neither. I haven't got a clue.


----------



## Faun

Maxnovax said:


> According to the Constitution if you break chain of custody those ballots no longer matter, also millions of mail in ballots that had their envelopes thrown away.. that’s the only way you can find out if they belong to somebody that’s alive lol Trump won trump won big-time big league


You keep making these claims you can't prove. Without proof, your claims are worthless.


----------



## Maxnovax

Faun said:


> You keep making these claims you can't prove. Without proof, your claims are worthless.


You might want to watch the Steven bannon war room, so you don’t get sticker shock lol


----------



## BWK

Maxnovax said:


> He showed leadership


Word salad that says nothing. This is the one who shows leadership and addressed the real problem;   We finally have someone who truly understands the problem. Trump never did.


----------



## BWK

Maxnovax said:


> According to the Constitution if you break chain of custody those ballots no longer matter, also millions of mail in ballots that had their envelopes thrown away.. that’s the only way you can find out if they belong to somebody that’s alive lol Trump won trump won big-time big league


"If you break chain of custody" is as worthless as saying, "if I jump off a cliff." Did I jump of the cliff? NO! "IF" is worth shit. Stop constructing "IF" arguments as if you have any leverage with them. It's stupid. More word salad.


----------



## Faun

Maxnovax said:


> You might want to watch the Steven bannon war room, so you don’t get sticker shock lol


LOL

There's nothing I need to watch. You've already proved widespread fraud can't be proven.


----------



## Maxnovax

BWK said:


> Word salad that says nothing. This is the one who shows leadership and addressed the real problem;   We finally have someone who truly understands the problem. Trump never did.


Lol Harris now that’s funny haha she’s In charge of a shit hole border .. we have let in over 2 million illegals under her watch lol


----------



## BWK

Maxnovax said:


> You might want to watch the Steven bannon war room, so you don’t get sticker shock lol


I suggest that you don't. So far, Stevie boy has got you batting zero, and looking like a fool.


----------



## BWK

Maxnovax said:


> Lol Harris now that’s funny haha she’s In charge of a shit hole border .. we have let in over 2 million illegals under her watch lol


Care to address her argument, or is that over your head?


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> There's nothing I need to watch. You've already proved widespread fraud can't be proven.


No, he hasn't.


----------



## Faun

BWK said:


> I suggest that you don't. So far, Stevie boy has got you batting zero, and looking like a fool.


Steve Bannon .... isn't he the crook who swindled Republicans out of donations for a border wall?

HE'S the guy we're supposed to trust??


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> No, he hasn't.


Of course he has. He made some claims but then failed to prove any of them really happened. That's proof he's hallucinating.


----------



## Lastamender

BWK said:


> "If you break chain of custody" is as worthless as saying, "if I jump off a cliff." Did I jump of the cliff? NO! "IF" is worth shit. Stop constructing "IF" arguments as if you have any leverage with them. It's stupid. More word salad.


Justin Hart * covidreason.substack.com

@justin_hart

Here. We. Go.
@realDonaldTrump
 tweeted our WI chart but now let's go to Michigan. The key momentum shift happened on Wednesday morning at 6:31AM. A batch of nearly 150K votes came in. 96% went for Biden

That is a fact and it is statistically impossible. Common sense will tell any honest person that. You are not a honest person.


----------



## BWK

Faun said:


> Steve Bannon .... isn't he the crook who swindled Republicans out of donations for a border wall?
> 
> HE'S the guy we're supposed to trust??


 *HE IS!*


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> And you call me, "delusional," when you're the one claiming maintaining the same level of oil transportation with the XL Keystone pipeline, as before they started working on it, caused an increase in gas prices.
> 
> 
> 
> That aside, nope, you didn't refute what I posted. I posted...
> 
> _"TFB for you if not everything is perfect. It never is."_​
> All you did was to reiterate your frustration that not everything is perfect.
> 
> And I posted...
> 
> _"Meanwhile, 2021 had the best GDP growth in nearly 40 years and the big job growth in our history."_​
> ... which is still as true as the first time I posted that.


Keystone pipeline canceled after Biden had permit blocked










						Fact-check: Is Biden 'destroying 11,000 jobs' by revoking Keystone pipeline?
					

President Biden signed an order that revoked the permit for the construction of the Keystone XL pipeline. A Facebook post claims it would cost thousands of jobs.



					www.statesman.com
				




You ARE delusional.  You say nothing is PERFECT??  Let's see..... Inflation, Illegal   Immigration, Drugs, the Cartels, Soaring Gas Prices, Crime, Empty Shelves, etc.   Nothing like a true DEMOCRAT with their KOOL AID


----------



## Faun

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Keystone pipeline canceled after Biden had permit blocked
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact-check: Is Biden 'destroying 11,000 jobs' by revoking Keystone pipeline?
> 
> 
> President Biden signed an order that revoked the permit for the construction of the Keystone XL pipeline. A Facebook post claims it would cost thousands of jobs.
> 
> 
> 
> www.statesman.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You ARE delusional.  You say nothing is PERFECT??  Let's see..... Inflation, Illegal   Immigration, Drugs, the Cartels, Soaring Gas Prices, Crime, Empty Shelves, etc.   Nothing like a true DEMOCRAT with their KOOL AID


Who denied Biden cancelled the XL Keystone pipeline??

Explain the causation of cancelling that which led to higher gas prices....


----------



## Winco

Flash said:


> *Trump easily won in 2020 but the Democrats got away with stealing the election. *


8 months and one failed attempted coup, and you stand at the exact same FAkE claim.

Trump won ……… LOOOLOOLLLLOL


----------



## Maxnovax

BWK said:


> I suggest that you don't. So far, Stevie boy has got you batting zero, and looking like a fool.


I’m pretty confident knowing that the world will always remember Joe Biden as the first illegitimate president in the history of America


----------



## Maxnovax

BWK said:


> Care to address her argument, or is that over your head?


She has no argument she’s horrible she’s embarrassing


----------



## BWK

Lastamender said:


> No, he hasn't.


UGH! OKay! Give me a sec. Counselor, your three word summation has got me in a tizzy.


----------



## BWK

Maxnovax said:


> I’m pretty confident knowing that the world will always remember Joe Biden as the first illegitimate president in the history of America


On planet Trumptune perhaps. LOL! Been throwing out too many CRT books I see.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Faun said:


> Who denied Biden cancelled the XL Keystone pipeline??
> 
> Explain the causation of cancelling that which led to higher gas prices....



Pipeline pile-on: Biden faces heat from Canada, Republicans, Michigan’s governor and the price of propane

Try to read

No comment on crime, Illegal drugs pouring into the Country, inflation, etc.  Know when you won the " argument" When the KOOL AID DRINKERS choose not to acknowledge valid arguments


----------



## BWK

Maxnovax said:


> She has no argument she’s horrible she’s embarrassing


Okay, let me make it for you, while ignoring my links. Let's start with eighty years of U.S. imperialism over Central and South America? Imperial Borders and Mythical Frontiers - TheHumanist.com  This is the same argument I posted earlier that you glossed over like a little coward. Gosh , I wonder why? It just so happens to be the same fucking argument the Biden administration has. Care to lock horns over a real argument, or would you rather continue your cowardly scapegoating?


----------



## Lastamender

BWK said:


> UGH! OKay! Give me a sec. Counselor, your three word summation has got me in a tizzy.


The only thing proven is that anything that could conclusively *prove or disprove* fraud is being withheld by the powers that be. Why do you think that is?

Try a real answer.


----------



## Michael1985

Am I the only one who doesn't actually expect Trump to run?


----------



## Maxnovax

BWK said:


> Okay, let me make it for you, while ignoring my links. Let's start with eighty years of U.S. imperialism over Central and South America? Imperial Borders and Mythical Frontiers - TheHumanist.com  This is the same argument I posted earlier that you glossed over like a little coward. Gosh , I wonder why? It just so happens to be the same fucking argument the Biden administration has. Care to lock horns over a real argument, or would you rather continue your cowardly scapegoating?


Ohh so we allow sex trafficking in our country, low wage workers, and fentanyl killing Americans.. lol you guys really don’t want to win do you lol


----------



## Faun

Maxnovax said:


> I’m pretty confident knowing that the world will always remember Joe Biden as the first illegitimate president in the history of America


Most people in America don't think that, no less the world.


----------



## Maxnovax

Faun said:


> Most people in America don't think that, no less the world.


Again you might want to listen to what Americans are saying.. it ain’t good .. where do you get your news from?


----------



## Lastamender

BWK said:


> Okay, let me make it for you, while ignoring my links. Let's start with eighty years of U.S. imperialism over Central and South America? Imperial Borders and Mythical Frontiers - TheHumanist.com  This is the same argument I posted earlier that you glossed over like a little coward. Gosh , I wonder why? It just so happens to be the same fucking argument the Biden administration has. Care to lock horns over a real argument, or would you rather continue your cowardly scapegoating?


That is their excuse for destroying the country?


----------



## Faun

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Pipeline pile-on: Biden faces heat from Canada, Republicans, Michigan’s governor and the price of propane



Nothing in your link shows cancelling the XL Keystone pipeline caused gas prices to increase. 



ILOVEISRAEL said:


> No comment on crime, Illegal drugs pouring into the Country, inflation, etc.  Know when you won the " argument" When the KOOL AID DRINKERS choose not to acknowledge valid arguments



We had most of those thing under Trump too. Did you cry like a bitch about them then?


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> Nothing in your link shows cancelling the XL Keystone pipeline caused gas prices to increase.
> 
> 
> 
> We had most of those thing under Trump too. Did you cry like a bitch about them then?


We have bitched about the Democratic shitholes long before Trump, you nitwit.


----------



## Faun

Maxnovax said:


> Again you might want to listen to what Americans are saying.. it ain’t good .. where do you get your news from?











						Do Americans believe their elections are legitimate?
					

A larger review of the recent Monmouth University poll and the American public




					www.presstv.ir
				




_According to the Monmouth poll, 32 percent of voters attributed Biden’s victory in the 2020 election to voter fraud, while *72 percent say Biden won “fair and square*."_


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> We have bitched about the Democratic shitholes long before Trump, you nitwit.


Thanks for agreeing these problems are not new.


----------



## Maxnovax

Faun trump won 84% of the counties in America.. 11 million new voters. And you think he lost Maricopa and Erie Pennsylvania lol You’re cute


----------



## Faun

Maxnovax said:


> Faun trump won 84% of the counties in America.. 11 million new voters. And you think he lost Maricopa and Erie Pennsylvania lol You’re cute


Trump won less populated counties whereas Biden won metropolitans.

And Maricopa was recounted multiple times and audited multiple times.

In the end, they found Biden won Maricopa county by an even bigger margin.


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> Thanks for agreeing these problems are not new.


Once a shithole always a shithole, just the way the Democrats want it. No problem.


----------



## Maxnovax

Faun said:


> Trump won less populated counties whereas Biden won metropolitans.
> 
> And Maricopa was recounted multiple times and audited multiple times.
> 
> In the end, they found Biden won Maricopa county by an even bigger margin.


Yes trump won America, Biden won 3 large cities lol 

no one like democrats . I urge to pay attention..  according to the canvas in Maricopa County Trump one by at least 100,000 votes in that county alone.. 100,000 fake ballots. Lol


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> Once a shithole always a shithole, just the way the Democrats want it. No problem.


No worries, you already showed it has nothing to do with Biden.


----------



## Faun

Maxnovax said:


> Yes trump won America, Biden won 3 large cities lol
> 
> no one like democrats . I urge to pay attention..  according to the canvas in Maricopa County Trump one by at least 100,000 votes in that county alone.. 100,000 fake ballots. Lol


You're out of your mind. Nothing ever showed Trump won Maricopa County by 100K votes.


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> No worries, you already showed it has nothing to do with Biden.


Biden is not the president? I thought you would never admit that. Thanks.


----------



## Maxnovax

Faun said:


> You're out of your mind. Nothing ever showed Trump won Maricopa County by 100K votes.


WATCH: New Footage from We the People AZ Alliance Shows Maricopa County Elections Workers Removing Mail-In Ballot Envelopes From Trash and Shoving Them in Drawers (VIDEO) 

so much fraud.. poor Biden.. He’s illegitimate


----------



## BWK

Maxnovax said:


> WATCH: New Footage from We the People AZ Alliance Shows Maricopa County Elections Workers Removing Mail-In Ballot Envelopes From Trash and Shoving Them in Drawers (VIDEO)
> 
> so much fraud.. poor Biden.. He’s illegitimate


Are you the Gateway Pundit drug dealer? Seriously dude? If this were real news, it wouldn't just be Gateway Pundit pedaling it.

*What is going on here?  *That's from your laughable article? Why are they asking? Right there they just admitted to publishing a conspiracy theory that doesn't come with the forensic evidence.


----------



## BWK

Lastamender said:


> The only thing proven is that anything that could conclusively *prove or disprove* fraud is being withheld by the powers that be. Why do you think that is?
> 
> Try a real answer.


Until you produce an answer, which you won't, there is no fraud. 14 months later and no fraud proven, you are mentally disturbed about this.


----------



## Maxnovax

BWK said:


> Are you the Gateway Pundit drug dealer? Seriously dude? If this were real news, it wouldn't just be Gateway Pundit pedaling it.
> 
> *What is going on here?  *That's from your laughable article? Why are they asking? Right there they just admitted to publishing a conspiracy theory that doesn't come with the forensic evidence.


Holy fascism Batman! lol my god stop attacking journalists


----------



## BWK

Michael1985 said:


> Am I the only one who doesn't actually expect Trump to run?


He won't. Too much criminal liability. He'll spend his last days fighting in court.


----------



## BWK

Maxnovax said:


> Holy fascism Batman! lol my god stop attacking journalists


Those folks aren't journalists. Their Right wing conspiracy nuts. Did you happen to ask yourself why no one else published this but these nuts?


----------



## Maxnovax

BWK said:


> Those folks aren't journalists. Their Right wing conspiracy nuts. Did you happen to ask yourself why no one else published this but these nuts?


Lol you sound like Stalin.. scary..


----------



## BWK

Faun said:


> You keep making these claims you can't prove. Without proof, your claims are worthless.


They're mentally challenged right now. It's all fantasy from here on out.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Faun said:


> Nothing in your link shows cancelling the XL Keystone pipeline caused gas prices to increase.
> 
> 
> 
> We had most of those thing under Trump too. Did you cry like a bitch about them then?





Faun said:


> Nothing in your link shows cancelling the XL Keystone pipeline caused gas prices to increase.
> 
> 
> 
> We had most of those thing under Trump too. Did you cry like a bitch about them then?


You are a liar. In 2021 we had OVER 2,000,000 Illegals and those are the ones we counted! Next you’ll be telling me that Trump directed the border control to just let them through, arrange transportation for them, and then put them on planes ✈️ with the taxpayers footing the bill


----------



## Lastamender

BWK said:


> Until you produce an answer, which you won't, there is no fraud. 14 months later and no fraud proven, you are mentally disturbed about this.


You are avoiding what I said. Why won't any election machine company give us the data? You know why. You also know they could prove there was no fraud if they did, right? Why don't they?


----------



## Esdraelon

BWK said:


> He'll spend his last days fighting in court.


Thass good, keep those hopes alive, little Buckaroo.  Removal by Impeachment and trial OR a conviction for TREASON are the only two ways to legally keep a candidate from running for president.  He is no longer president so Impeachment is no option.  Those on the Left who are furiously slinging every bit of mud they can find or manufacture in an effort to keep him out of the office again, are destined to fail.  There is simply no way he can be convicted of Treason.

A little advice?  You should probably pace yourself and maybe get a scrip for an anxiolytic.  2023 is going to cause a stress overload.  BTW, IF he runs and wins, what do you think will happen?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> You are a liar. In 2021 we had OVER 2,000,000 Illegals and those are the ones we counted! Next you’ll be telling me that Trump directed the border control to just let them through, arrange transportation for them, and then put them on planes ✈️ with the taxpayers footing the bill


Made a mistake! It was over 5,000 000 with a increase of 350 percent


----------



## Stann

The Purge said:


> Perhaps the optimistic outcome of this recent poll would actually entice Donald Trump to join the presidential race in 2024.
> 
> The former president has repeatedly said that he is looking at the prospect “very seriously” but “it’s a bit too soon” to launch his bid.
> 
> According to a May 2021 poll, Donald Trump will be the clear winner if he ran in the 2024 presidential election against Vice President Kamala Harris.
> 
> (Excerpt) Read more at recentlyheard.com
> 
> That’s if there’s a recognizable country for him to be president of after Xiden and his gang are finished with it!!!


You can't run if you're in prison.


----------



## Faun

Maxnovax said:


> WATCH: New Footage from We the People AZ Alliance Shows Maricopa County Elections Workers Removing Mail-In Ballot Envelopes From Trash and Shoving Them in Drawers (VIDEO)
> 
> so much fraud.. poor Biden.. He’s illegitimate


LOL

That's not fraud. That's video from a year *after* the election; *after* several audits and recounts all confirmed the initial tabulation count.

Poor baby, Biden won Arizona with every count. Deal with it.


----------



## Faun

BWK said:


> Are you the Gateway Pundit drug dealer? Seriously dude? If this were real news, it wouldn't just be Gateway Pundit pedaling it.
> 
> *What is going on here?  *That's from your laughable article? Why are they asking? Right there they just admitted to publishing a conspiracy theory that doesn't come with the forensic evidence.


There's not much of anything in those videos. There isn't even any evidence those ballots are from the 2020 election.


----------



## Maxnovax

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> That's not fraud. That's video from a year *after* the election; *after* several audits and recounts all confirmed the initial tabulation count.
> 
> Poor baby, Biden won Arizona with every count. Deal with it.


Lol no way Biden won. This along with many more.. the poor guy..


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> That's not fraud. That's video from a year *after* the election; *after* several audits and recounts all confirmed the initial tabulation count.
> 
> Poor baby, Biden won Arizona with every count. Deal with it.


If they did they’re sorry now! It’s called buyers remorse


----------



## BWK

Faun said:


> There's not much of anything in those videos. There isn't even any evidence those ballots are from the 2020 election.


THOSE VIDEOS SAY NOTHING.  If they're looking for real evidence, the select committee has it;


----------



## Maxnovax

Faun said:


> There's not much of anything in those videos. There isn't even any evidence those ballots are from the 2020 election.


Unfortunately until those questions are answered,, poor joe will be Illegitimate


----------



## BWK

Maxnovax said:


> Unfortunately until those questions are answered,, poor joe will be Illegitimate


Look fool, if those questions were answered, there would be more invented questions. This is a reaction to your cry baby whining and losing.


----------



## Maxnovax

BWK said:


> Look fool, if those questions were answered, there would be more invented questions. This is a reaction to your cry baby whining and losing.


Documentaries are coming out every day of voter fraud. Lol you should have shown up and voted like a man, with an ID


----------



## BWK

Maxnovax said:


> Documentaries are coming out every day of voter fraud. Lol you should have shown up and voted like a man, with an ID


None are coming out. Post the one from today from a reputable source. Not Gateway Pundit.


----------



## Maxnovax

BWK said:


> None are coming out. Post the one from today from a reputable source. Not Gateway Pundit.


Gateway pundit is more popular than CNN and MS NBC lol Gateway pundit is more popular than CNN and MS NBC


----------



## Faun

Maxnovax said:


> Lol no way Biden won. This along with many more.. the poor guy..


Trump didn't get more than 50 million legal votes. Biden won


----------



## Faun

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> If they did they’re sorry now! It’s called buyers remorse


Who cares what they regret? Biden won.


----------



## Faun

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> You are a liar. In 2021 we had OVER 2,000,000 Illegals and those are the ones we counted! Next you’ll be telling me that Trump directed the border control to just let them through, arrange transportation for them, and then put them on planes ✈️ with the taxpayers footing the bill


What a pity you you have no proof to prove your bullshit.


----------



## Maxnovax

Faun said:


> Trump didn't get more than 50 million legal votes. Biden won


Trump dominated.. and I admit he did not campaign very well.. so I guess you didn’t see the videos posted all day today of people stuffing the ballot boxes?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Faun said:


> What a pity you you have no proof to prove your bullshit.


What a pity you don’t have the ability to read or watch the news


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

Faun said:


> Who cares what they regret? Biden won.


Yes he did. At their expense


----------



## BWK

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> What a pity you don’t have the ability to read or watch the news





ILOVEISRAEL said:


> What a pity you don’t have the ability to read or watch the news


Sure we do;


----------



## BWK

Maxnovax said:


> Trump dominated.. and I admit he did not campaign very well.. so I guess you didn’t see the videos posted all day today of people stuffing the ballot boxes?


   And you still don't know who they are. You lose. Scram! You keep running around on this forum like a spinning top repeating the same stupid lying nonsense; This is you. Seek help.


----------



## BWK

Maxnovax said:


> Gateway pundit is more popular than CNN and MS NBC lol Gateway pundit is more popular than CNN and MS NBC


Right! We can all find that nonsense on FB. LOL! Real reliable. What a joke.


----------



## BWK

Maxnovax said:


> Gateway pundit is more popular than CNN and MS NBC lol Gateway pundit is more popular than CNN and MS NBC


Where are the one's coming out today? Second time I ask? Are you lying? Of course you are. What else can you do?


----------



## Faun

Maxnovax said:


> Trump dominated.. and I admit he did not campaign very well.. so I guess you didn’t see the videos posted all day today of people stuffing the ballot boxes?


Trump is a loser. You like losers.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

BWK said:


> Sure we do;


What a pity that the above has nothing to do with the illegals flooding our Country


----------



## Maxnovax

BWK said:


> And you still don't know who they are. You lose. Scram! You keep running around on this forum like a spinning top repeating the same stupid lying nonsense; This is you. Seek help.


What do you think is in that guy‘s hand? Hehe


----------



## Maxnovax

Faun said:


> Trump is a loser. You like losers.


Prove he lost.. I saw videos all day of blacks stuffing the ballot box hehe


----------



## Faun

Maxnovax said:


> Prove he lost.. I saw videos all day of blacks stuffing the ballot box hehe



Now post your videos of blacks stuffing ballot boxes.....


----------



## Maxnovax

Faun said:


> Now post your videos of blacks stuffing ballot boxes.....


It’s in like 5 posts yesterday you responded to them..


----------



## protectionist

rightwinger said:


> I hope he runs
> Republicans deserve him
> 
> If Trump runs, count on Biden running again
> 
> He knows how to beat him


Fraud


----------



## BWK

Faun said:


> Now post your videos of blacks stuffing ballot boxes.....


He'll show you a guy he doesn't know, putting papers in a box, not knowing what those papers are, off a video from  Gateway Pundit, and that's his evidence. He also gets all of his other news from Tucker Carlson.   This guys a trip.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> Fraud


No evidence as always, tells us you are a liar.


----------



## Faun

Maxnovax said:


> It’s in like 5 posts yesterday you responded to them..


LOL

Those weren't from the 2020 election, ya moron. And there were no ballot boxes being stuffed.


----------



## BWK

Maxnovax said:


> Documentaries are coming out every day of voter fraud. Lol you should have shown up and voted like a man, with an ID


*Documentaries are coming out every day of voter fraud.  *Still waiting?


----------



## Faun

BWK said:


> He'll show you a guy he doesn't know, putting papers in a box, not knowing what those papers are, off a video from  Gateway Pundit, and that's his evidence. He also gets all of his other news from Tucker Carlson.   This guys a trip.


He didn't even show that. He showed video from last year's election.


----------



## Maxnovax

Do you have a link? Oppos lol


----------



## Maxnovax

it was posted five times yesterday


----------



## Faun

Maxnovax said:


> Do you have a link? Oppos lol


Yeah, the links you were just saying I watched.


----------



## BWK

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Those weren't from the 2020 election, ya moron. And there were no ballot boxes being stuffed.


If they were stuffed, as they suggest, it's probably because 1688 polling places were closed down in minority areas. Thank God for mail in and drop boxes, or folks wouldn't be able to vote. This crowd can turn critical thinking upside down. Of course, we all know that's the whole point. Present as many conspiracies as possible, and slipping in more suppression bills, run out the clock on the election stealing schemes, and that's what they invest their time in.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> No evidence as always, tells us you are a liar.


Mountains of evidence that I posted many months ago tells us about the frauds.  Your post tells us of your ignorance & stupidity.


Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Those weren't from the 2020 election, ya moron. And there were no ballot boxes being stuffed.


Every one of Biden's illegal alien votes is a ballot box stuffing (MILLIONS)


----------



## skye

Hope he runs and hope he wins.... but

I pray he won't let them steal the Election this time. 



If Trump were to run in 2024, a new poll shows he will easily win.​


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> He didn't even show that. He showed video from last year's election.


This gigantic post (# 5,572) from Oct.27, 2021, replying to Faun's idiot post, is proof that Faun knows all about the mountains of evidence of voter fraud, and he's just another liberal liar pretending he doesn't know about it, while pushing the lamebrain notion that there was no fraud, in the hope that dumb people will believe that.





__





						Trump On Woodward Tape Admitting To Lying About Seriousness Of Coronavirus
					

America spoke in November -- he failed with Coronavirus.  The Kung Flu was a difficult issue to handle.



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## protectionist

*Arizona*
An anonymous email sent to the Justice Department criminal division and Arizona legislature alleged that in Pima County, 35,000 votes were fraudulently embedded in advance of the election on behalf of each Democratic candidate at the local and federal level. The allegation coincides with a spike or "injection" of 143,000 votes noted at 8:06 p.m. on election night.

According to the email, discussed at a hearing, Pima County Democrats held a meeting on Sept. 10, 2020 in which plans were detailed to illegally inject 35,000 votes for each Democrat at the outset in statistically adjusted embeds that could be written off as human error if audited.

There was no proper validation of 1.9 million signatures on mail in ballots.

Dominion machines were connected to the internet, according to a witness at a GOP hearing, raising serious security issues.

A hearing witness states she was instructed to allow people to vote who were not registered in the state, who were not on the voter rolls, who had out of state driver's licenses, who not had been residents long enough, who had not registered in time or who said they were registered in another state. However, pro-Trump voters from other counties were sent away, she says. She also says somebody apparently brought homeless people from outside the precinct in to vote. She also says 13,000 votes, when counted, were unobserved by Republicans.

She says just what she personally observed over five hours in one day impacted approximately 2,000 votes. She also said a poll observer for Democrats from California told her he was there "to help turn this precinct blue... this is one of our problem ones." He told her they were also focusing on Maricopa County.

A Republican Party leader says she watched votes for Trump be changed to or counted for Biden once they were place in the machine. In a lawsuit, she also says in parts of Maricopa County there were not proper safeguards verifying that mail-in ballots came from registered voters. She also says Republicans were not allowed a proper view of the counting process. (More to come from Arizona hearing soon...)

Watch: Arizona hearing

State officials blame “a data error” for conflicting and fluctuating results in one county that dropped the appearance of Biden’s lead by 6,000 votes, and then posted it back again.

Read More

*California*
Two men are charged with voter fraud after they allegedly submitted more than 8,000 fraudulent voter registration applications for homeless people between July and October 2020.

Pair Charged With Voter Fraud | Los Angeles County District Attorney's Office

*Georgia*
Allegations of "clear evidence of vote switching" from Trump to Biden, including 30,000 votes among several counties.








There were illegal votes from as many as 2,560 felons; 66,247 underage residents; 2,423 people who were not registered; 4,926 people who registered in another state after Georgia; more than 395 people who voted twice; 8,718 dead people; 2,664 who received absentee ballots outside the deadline; illegally blocked observers; failure to properly match signatures and verify identify and eligibility. That's according to a lawsuit filed on behalf of President Trump on Dec. 4.

Statistical analysis shows Biden pulling from behind in improbably consistent increments in Georgia and other states. “On Wednesday, Nov. 4, the New York Times reported President Trump was leading in Georgia by *103,997* votes. Then the Times’ continuous voting updates showed ballots arriving for Biden in multiples of 4,800 votes over and over again. In some vote dumps, the President actually lost votes.” This continued until Biden pulled ahead by almost exactly 1,000 votes, gaining *104,984 *votes in multiples of 4,800.








Read More

In Fulton County, all 900 military ballots went for Joe Biden. The 100% military vote rate for Biden seems improbably in conflict with the 2016 split, where Trump reportedly won the overall military vote 60% to 34%, according to attorney Lin Wood.

On election night, Georgia election officials suspended the vote count, citing a water leak in a master pipe. When Republican observers left, thousands of votes were counted, exclusively for Joe Biden. When people inquired, there was no work order for any leak. The only reported leak that night was a small leak in a toilet that “had nothing to do with a room with ballot counting,” according to a lawsuit filed by attorney Lin Wood. This was confirmed by a later investigation held by a state official.

Read Lin Wood Lawsuit

Election workers put masses of ballots in the wrong stacks and blocked Republican observers; there were suspiciously “pristine" “pre-printed” ballots; thousands of voters registered at specific, fraudulent addresses; 20,311 absentee or early votes were cast by people who were registered as having moved out of state; 96,000 votes were illegally counted for Biden; absentee ballot signatures were not properly matched. That’s according to attorney Sidney Powell’s lawsuit. The lawsuit also states that Dominion voting machines allowed for manual manipulation of vote tallies and alteration of settings to put ballots in a “question” pile where they can be deleted.

Read Sidney Powell Lawsuit

Attorney and registered Democrat Carlos Silva says he observed “widespread fraud” in several precincts, always benefitting Biden. At one precinct, a stack of absentee ballots had perfectly filled out black bubbles and, as poll workers went through the stack, he heard them call out Biden’s name “more than 500 times in a row.” At a second precinct, he observed similarly filled in black bubbles for Biden on absentee ballots and poll workers moved him away from his observation position. He observed absentee ballots for Trump counted for Biden; says the required signature verification process was not being followed; and thousands of the “perfect bubble” ballots were for Biden, with no state or local candidates selected. The claims are filed in a sworn declaration.

Read Declaration

Government data indicates "well over 100,000 illegal votes [in Georgia] were improperly counted, while tens of thousands of legal votes were not counted.” That’s according to the Thomas Moore Society's Amistad Project, which has filed litigation questioning more than 200,000 Georgia ballots.

Read More

Gov. Brian Kemp illegally authorized election officials to open outer envelopes of absentee ballots three weeks before the election, which is prohibited by state law, according to a lawsuit.

A Project Veritas video claims observers heard votes for Trump being counted for Biden.

See Video

Some voters who requested a mail-in ballot but instead decided to vote in person on Election Day were denied the chance to vote in person, according to a witness. The witness also said many such voters were denied the opportunity to cast a “provisional” mail-in ballot on Election Day. Signatures on mail-in ballot envelopes weren’t verified during the recount, says a witness. Some counties didn’t recount ballots by hand, but improperly used machines. One observer said he saw a batch of ballots that was suspiciously “pristine,” almost all for Biden, and “there was a difference in the texture of the paper.”

At a Milton, Georgia, precinct, poll workers were asked to sign a chain of custody letter a day and a half before the voting machines arrived, according to a witness. She also said the machines were not sealed or locked as required, and the serial numbers didn’t match.

One observer described many batches of ballots in which every vote was for Biden, and says he saw that the watermark on some ballots differed from the rest.

Read More

Read Declaration

More than 1,000 early/absentee votes were cast by people whose registered addresses are at post offices, UPS, and FedEx; willfully disguising the box numbers as ‘Apt,’ ‘Unit,’ etc. in violation of state election law. That’s according to Matt Braynard, former data and strategy director for President Trump’s 2016 campaign. (A sample of 15 such address entries in a Nov. 24 tweet):

Read More

The hand recount was not legitimate because pro-Trump observers were not allowed proper access, according to multiple observers. Some votes for Trump were placed into piles for Biden. Some ballots from the “No Vote” and “Jorgensen” candidate trays were moved to the “Biden” tray, according to one witness.

A recount monitor flagged a 9,626-vote error in the hand recount in DeKalb County, according to the chairman of the Georgia Republican Party in a declaration. One batch had 10,707 votes for Biden and 13 for Trump. But the true count was 1,081 for Biden and 13 for Trump. Two official counters had signed off on the miscounted batch.

Read Affidavit

Read More

A post-election audit and recount discovered memory cards with thousands of uncounted ballots, most of them for Trump, two weeks after the election: 508 in Walton County, 2,600 in Floyd County and 2,755 in Fayette County. The discovery cut Biden’s lead in the state by more than 1,400 votes.

Read More

In one county, 3,300 votes were found after the election on memory sticks that had not been loaded into the central vote tally system. There are no procedures to ensure the security of the USB drives reporting vote tallies, according to a lawsuit.

Georgia election officials allegedly intended to alter and/or wipe machines. A judge granted attorney Lin Wood's emergency request to preserve the machines as-they-are while other motions are considered (Sunday, Nov. 29).

Read Judge's Order








Security camera video presented at a hearing in Georgia purports to show while a room was emptied and counting paused, a few officials pulled groups of ballots out of four suitcases and counted them without legal observers present.

Watch the video here

Watch Georgia Senate hearing here

Multiple poll observers claim they were not allowed close enough to do proper observation or were moved out of the counting rooms entirely.

Supervisor Marcia Ridley of the Spalding County Board of Elections said a "technical glitch" in two Georgia countries that caused machines to crash for several hours on Election Day was triggered by something Dominion Voting Systems uploaded the night before. However, the Secretary of State's office contradicted that information when questioned under oath stating: "It’s not true … I’m not really sure why she said that."

Read More

An analysis of a Dominion voting machine shows 37 votes were moved from Trump to Biden in one small county, according to information presented at a state hearing. Trump attorneys claim when extrapolated statewide, it would add up to 14,000 votes, while Biden won Georgia by 10,000 votes.

On Nov. 18, Cobb County shredded white privacy envelopes for absentee ballots, which are required to be saved under Georgia law to show if each ballot arrived via mail Nov. 18; stacks of absentee ballots had never been folded though they would have to be to be properly mailed; some ballots were kept in Dominion officials' cars in violation of security procedures; when observers were dismissed from State Farm Arena, counting went on for two hours without them and during this time period Biden pulled ahead; for 2% of ballots in Fulton County there was no proper chain of custody (an amount greater than Biden's lead in the states); ballots were transported in an insecure fashion without the required security tags, 25,000 people voted who had filed permanent out-of-state change-of-addresses. All of that is according to witnesses at a Georgia State House hearing on Dec. 10.

Watch Georgia State House hearing


----------



## BWK

skye said:


> Hope he runs and hope he wins.... but
> 
> I pray he won't let them steal the Election this time.
> 
> 
> 
> If Trump were to run in 2024, a new poll shows he will easily win.​


  Trump is going to jail;


----------



## protectionist

*Idaho*
Live online election results from Associated Press (AP) appear to show some sort of glitch, with Trump seeming to lose 6,000 votes in a span of two minutes.

*Michigan*
A forensic analysis of two Antrim County Dominion voting machines reportedly shows: data from the election was improperly deleted on Nov. 4, the software is designed to have an unacceptably high "error" rate of 68% when federal law only allows a fractional error rate. An attorney representing a voter in a lawsuit says the high error rate allows for unsupervised "adjudication" of the bulk of the votes, which opens up the possibility of fraud. Dominon denies any impropriety.

Listen to interview with attorney here

Read Sidney Powell lawsuit

Read More

Forensic analysis by a former military intelligence analyst alleges proof of foreign interference and/or access in the election. It shows Dominion’s voting machine server connected to Iran, China and Serbia. Also, the analyst says records show HongKong Shanghai Bank became collateral agent for Dominion voting systems on Sept. 25, 2019. The declaration is contained in the lawsuit filed by attorney Sidney Powell and includes screen shots and a summary of the evidence.

Read analysis

Read more

Detroit worker Jessy Jacob states in a declaration that she and others were directed to backdate about 100,000 absentee ballots, or about 10,000 per day to make them appear legal even though they were not in the Qualified Voter File and had not arrived by the deadline. She also testified that leading up to Election Day, Detroit poll workers skipped voter ID checks.

Read More

Read Jacob Declaration

Wayne County Board of Canvassing member William Hartmann, a Republican, says in a sworn declaration that Michigan's largest county certified results knowing there were massive discrepancies between the approved voter files and the ballots cast and counted in Detroit. 71% of Detroit’s 134 absentee voter counting boards were “left unbalanced” and many unexplained, he said in a statement. He also said birth dates in voter ID files were “altered.”

*Order "Slanted: How the News Media Taught Us to Love Censorship and Hate Journalism" by Sharyl Attkisson today at Harper Collins, Amazon, Barnes & Noble, Books a Million, IndieBound, Bookshop!*
In an Oakland County commissioner race, incumbent Republican Adam Kochenderfer was told he lost, but a later review determined he won. The director of elections blamed the mistake on “a computer issue” that caused Rochester Hills to incorrectly send in results for “seven precincts as both precinct votes and absentee votes” when they should only have been counted once, as absentees.

Results were reversed in Antrim County after it first appeared Biden beat Trump in a landslide by 6,000 votes there. Michigan officials later blamed “user error” for the incorrect results, and declared Trump actually won the county. The state blamed an Antrim County clerk for failing to properly “update software used to collect voting machine data.” The reason the information got a second look is because people who know the county thought the initial Biden landslide seemed unlikely. But officials say the mishap never affected totals.

Read More

An observer in Detroit told a Michigan State Senate hearing that numerous military ballots that looked like “Xerox copies” and were all marked for Democrat Joe Biden. She said election workers manually entered fake birthdates on the records of non registered voters to override the system and allow their votes.

Read More

Michigan observer flags chain of custody issues, machines improperly collected to Internet, and other problems.

Watch for Details


----------



## protectionist

*Nevada*
A lawyer for the Trump campaign alleges that 40,000 people voted twice in Nevada.

Voting machines were not secure or password protected, according to a Trump campaign attorney at a Dec. 3 court hearing, and votes disappeared on machines between logging off and logging in. However, they point out they cannot get access to the machines to examine and figure out why.

Watch the court hearing

There was an inexplicable jump in voter registrations with unusual addresses and incomplete information. That's according to an affidavit filed by a data scientist who said there was a “historically strange” spike of 13,000 voters who registered with missing information, such as gender and age. There were also registrations that used casinos and RV parks as their address.

The Trump campaign claims gift cards and other incentives given away in a a get-out-the-vote effort aimed at Native Americans was illegal. The organizing group says it is not.

Read More

Read More

Republicans say they identified several thousand voters who appear to have cast ballots after they moved from Nevada.

The Voter Integrity Project says 8,443 people who voted in Nevada did not meet the legal residency requirements.

At a hearing, the Trump campaign said over 1,500 ballots were cast by dead voters, 42,248 people voted more than once, of those who are on record as not voting: 1% actually did, and 2% of those who supposedly voted by mail say they never got a ballot.


----------



## protectionist

*Pennsylvania*
Ballots of approximately 1,400 voters illegally listed postal facility addresses as residential. That’s according to Matt Braynard, of Trump’s 2016 election campaign. Braynard also says large percentages of registered Republicans say they voted absentee, while the state data indicates they didn’t.

A statistical analysis of New York Times data in Philadelphia claims a suspicious string of voting “ratios” benefitting Biden, as also happened in Georgia. By 11pm Election Day, Trump was leading Biden by about *285,000* votes. Then, 347,768 votes from somewhere dumped into the system in 44 batches in increments of approximately 6,000, 12,000, or 18,000 additional net votes for Biden. As a result, Biden came back from an election night deficit of 285,000 to a *46,000* vote win four days later.

Read More

Read More









1.8 million absentee ballots were mailed out for the 2020 election in Pennsylvania, but 2.5 million were counted, according to testimony at a Pennsylvania state hearing.

One incident recorded on video indicates 2,600 to 2,700 votes were not initially counted, that “ballots didn’t transfer over like they should have.” The voting machine company, Dominion, was troubleshooting, but nobody could explain.

Dominion Voting Systems’ executives canceled a planned appearance at a hearing in Pennsylvania on Nov. 20.

Read More

Read More

Registered Republicans requested 165,412 ballots that ultimately were not returned or counted. A statistical analysis determined up to nearly 54,000 ballots were improperly requested by someone other than the registered voter and sent to people who did not request them; and Republicans mailed up to nearly 45,000 ballots that did not ultimately get counted.

Read Declaration

A poll watching attorney in Pittsburgh, David Shestokas, says observers were kept from observing the ballot tabulations, saying the ballots are therefore illegal.

Read More

There were 47 missing USB cards, according to a poll worker.

Read More

A truck driver for a subcontractor with the U.S. Postal Service claims that a trailer he was driving with as many a 288,000 ballots disappeared from its parked location, at a Lancaster, Pa., USPS depot, after he dropped it off. He says he transported them from New York.

Read More

Gregory Stenstrom claims he saw a Dominion Voting Systems vendor inserting flash drives into voting aggregation machines in Delaware County, and co-mingling flash drives from aggregation machines, possibly hurting the ability of auditors to properly certify results, according to a Pennsylvania legislature hearing.

*Texas*
A social worker at the Mexia State Supported Living Centers in Texas is charged with illegally submitting 67 voter registration applications for people with intellectual and developmental disabilities without signatures or meaningful consent, including some who are not eligible because they are totally mentally incapacitated.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> *Arizona*
> An anonymous email sent to the Justice Department criminal division and Arizona legislature alleged that in Pima County, 35,000 votes were fraudulently embedded in advance of the election on behalf of each Democratic candidate at the local and federal level. The allegation coincides with a spike or "injection" of 143,000 votes noted at 8:06 p.m. on election night.
> 
> According to the email, discussed at a hearing, Pima County Democrats held a meeting on Sept. 10, 2020 in which plans were detailed to illegally inject 35,000 votes for each Democrat at the outset in statistically adjusted embeds that could be written off as human error if audited.
> 
> There was no proper validation of 1.9 million signatures on mail in ballots.
> 
> Dominion machines were connected to the internet, according to a witness at a GOP hearing, raising serious security issues.
> 
> A hearing witness states she was instructed to allow people to vote who were not registered in the state, who were not on the voter rolls, who had out of state driver's licenses, who not had been residents long enough, who had not registered in time or who said they were registered in another state. However, pro-Trump voters from other counties were sent away, she says. She also says somebody apparently brought homeless people from outside the precinct in to vote. She also says 13,000 votes, when counted, were unobserved by Republicans.
> 
> She says just what she personally observed over five hours in one day impacted approximately 2,000 votes. She also said a poll observer for Democrats from California told her he was there "to help turn this precinct blue... this is one of our problem ones." He told her they were also focusing on Maricopa County.
> 
> A Republican Party leader says she watched votes for Trump be changed to or counted for Biden once they were place in the machine. In a lawsuit, she also says in parts of Maricopa County there were not proper safeguards verifying that mail-in ballots came from registered voters. She also says Republicans were not allowed a proper view of the counting process. (More to come from Arizona hearing soon...)
> 
> Watch: Arizona hearing
> 
> State officials blame “a data error” for conflicting and fluctuating results in one county that dropped the appearance of Biden’s lead by 6,000 votes, and then posted it back again.
> 
> Read More
> 
> *California*
> Two men are charged with voter fraud after they allegedly submitted more than 8,000 fraudulent voter registration applications for homeless people between July and October 2020.
> 
> Pair Charged With Voter Fraud | Los Angeles County District Attorney's Office
> 
> *Georgia*
> Allegations of "clear evidence of vote switching" from Trump to Biden, including 30,000 votes among several counties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were illegal votes from as many as 2,560 felons; 66,247 underage residents; 2,423 people who were not registered; 4,926 people who registered in another state after Georgia; more than 395 people who voted twice; 8,718 dead people; 2,664 who received absentee ballots outside the deadline; illegally blocked observers; failure to properly match signatures and verify identify and eligibility. That's according to a lawsuit filed on behalf of President Trump on Dec. 4.
> 
> Statistical analysis shows Biden pulling from behind in improbably consistent increments in Georgia and other states. “On Wednesday, Nov. 4, the New York Times reported President Trump was leading in Georgia by *103,997* votes. Then the Times’ continuous voting updates showed ballots arriving for Biden in multiples of 4,800 votes over and over again. In some vote dumps, the President actually lost votes.” This continued until Biden pulled ahead by almost exactly 1,000 votes, gaining *104,984 *votes in multiples of 4,800.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read More
> 
> In Fulton County, all 900 military ballots went for Joe Biden. The 100% military vote rate for Biden seems improbably in conflict with the 2016 split, where Trump reportedly won the overall military vote 60% to 34%, according to attorney Lin Wood.
> 
> On election night, Georgia election officials suspended the vote count, citing a water leak in a master pipe. When Republican observers left, thousands of votes were counted, exclusively for Joe Biden. When people inquired, there was no work order for any leak. The only reported leak that night was a small leak in a toilet that “had nothing to do with a room with ballot counting,” according to a lawsuit filed by attorney Lin Wood. This was confirmed by a later investigation held by a state official.
> 
> Read Lin Wood Lawsuit
> 
> Election workers put masses of ballots in the wrong stacks and blocked Republican observers; there were suspiciously “pristine" “pre-printed” ballots; thousands of voters registered at specific, fraudulent addresses; 20,311 absentee or early votes were cast by people who were registered as having moved out of state; 96,000 votes were illegally counted for Biden; absentee ballot signatures were not properly matched. That’s according to attorney Sidney Powell’s lawsuit. The lawsuit also states that Dominion voting machines allowed for manual manipulation of vote tallies and alteration of settings to put ballots in a “question” pile where they can be deleted.
> 
> Read Sidney Powell Lawsuit
> 
> Attorney and registered Democrat Carlos Silva says he observed “widespread fraud” in several precincts, always benefitting Biden. At one precinct, a stack of absentee ballots had perfectly filled out black bubbles and, as poll workers went through the stack, he heard them call out Biden’s name “more than 500 times in a row.” At a second precinct, he observed similarly filled in black bubbles for Biden on absentee ballots and poll workers moved him away from his observation position. He observed absentee ballots for Trump counted for Biden; says the required signature verification process was not being followed; and thousands of the “perfect bubble” ballots were for Biden, with no state or local candidates selected. The claims are filed in a sworn declaration.
> 
> Read Declaration
> 
> Government data indicates "well over 100,000 illegal votes [in Georgia] were improperly counted, while tens of thousands of legal votes were not counted.” That’s according to the Thomas Moore Society's Amistad Project, which has filed litigation questioning more than 200,000 Georgia ballots.
> 
> Read More
> 
> Gov. Brian Kemp illegally authorized election officials to open outer envelopes of absentee ballots three weeks before the election, which is prohibited by state law, according to a lawsuit.
> 
> A Project Veritas video claims observers heard votes for Trump being counted for Biden.
> 
> See Video
> 
> Some voters who requested a mail-in ballot but instead decided to vote in person on Election Day were denied the chance to vote in person, according to a witness. The witness also said many such voters were denied the opportunity to cast a “provisional” mail-in ballot on Election Day. Signatures on mail-in ballot envelopes weren’t verified during the recount, says a witness. Some counties didn’t recount ballots by hand, but improperly used machines. One observer said he saw a batch of ballots that was suspiciously “pristine,” almost all for Biden, and “there was a difference in the texture of the paper.”
> 
> At a Milton, Georgia, precinct, poll workers were asked to sign a chain of custody letter a day and a half before the voting machines arrived, according to a witness. She also said the machines were not sealed or locked as required, and the serial numbers didn’t match.
> 
> One observer described many batches of ballots in which every vote was for Biden, and says he saw that the watermark on some ballots differed from the rest.
> 
> Read More
> 
> Read Declaration
> 
> More than 1,000 early/absentee votes were cast by people whose registered addresses are at post offices, UPS, and FedEx; willfully disguising the box numbers as ‘Apt,’ ‘Unit,’ etc. in violation of state election law. That’s according to Matt Braynard, former data and strategy director for President Trump’s 2016 campaign. (A sample of 15 such address entries in a Nov. 24 tweet):
> 
> Read More
> 
> The hand recount was not legitimate because pro-Trump observers were not allowed proper access, according to multiple observers. Some votes for Trump were placed into piles for Biden. Some ballots from the “No Vote” and “Jorgensen” candidate trays were moved to the “Biden” tray, according to one witness.
> 
> A recount monitor flagged a 9,626-vote error in the hand recount in DeKalb County, according to the chairman of the Georgia Republican Party in a declaration. One batch had 10,707 votes for Biden and 13 for Trump. But the true count was 1,081 for Biden and 13 for Trump. Two official counters had signed off on the miscounted batch.
> 
> Read Affidavit
> 
> Read More
> 
> A post-election audit and recount discovered memory cards with thousands of uncounted ballots, most of them for Trump, two weeks after the election: 508 in Walton County, 2,600 in Floyd County and 2,755 in Fayette County. The discovery cut Biden’s lead in the state by more than 1,400 votes.
> 
> Read More
> 
> In one county, 3,300 votes were found after the election on memory sticks that had not been loaded into the central vote tally system. There are no procedures to ensure the security of the USB drives reporting vote tallies, according to a lawsuit.
> 
> Georgia election officials allegedly intended to alter and/or wipe machines. A judge granted attorney Lin Wood's emergency request to preserve the machines as-they-are while other motions are considered (Sunday, Nov. 29).
> 
> Read Judge's Order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Security camera video presented at a hearing in Georgia purports to show while a room was emptied and counting paused, a few officials pulled groups of ballots out of four suitcases and counted them without legal observers present.
> 
> Watch the video here
> 
> Watch Georgia Senate hearing here
> 
> Multiple poll observers claim they were not allowed close enough to do proper observation or were moved out of the counting rooms entirely.
> 
> Supervisor Marcia Ridley of the Spalding County Board of Elections said a "technical glitch" in two Georgia countries that caused machines to crash for several hours on Election Day was triggered by something Dominion Voting Systems uploaded the night before. However, the Secretary of State's office contradicted that information when questioned under oath stating: "It’s not true … I’m not really sure why she said that."
> 
> Read More
> 
> An analysis of a Dominion voting machine shows 37 votes were moved from Trump to Biden in one small county, according to information presented at a state hearing. Trump attorneys claim when extrapolated statewide, it would add up to 14,000 votes, while Biden won Georgia by 10,000 votes.
> 
> On Nov. 18, Cobb County shredded white privacy envelopes for absentee ballots, which are required to be saved under Georgia law to show if each ballot arrived via mail Nov. 18; stacks of absentee ballots had never been folded though they would have to be to be properly mailed; some ballots were kept in Dominion officials' cars in violation of security procedures; when observers were dismissed from State Farm Arena, counting went on for two hours without them and during this time period Biden pulled ahead; for 2% of ballots in Fulton County there was no proper chain of custody (an amount greater than Biden's lead in the states); ballots were transported in an insecure fashion without the required security tags, 25,000 people voted who had filed permanent out-of-state change-of-addresses. All of that is according to witnesses at a Georgia State House hearing on Dec. 10.
> 
> Watch Georgia State House hearing


An anonymous email is not going to Trump fake electors; Jan. 6 committee subpoenas Arizona Republicans linked to filing of phony electors. Here's what we know


----------



## protectionist

*Wisconsin*
Affidavits and statistical analyses allege more than 318,000 illegal ballots were counted, 15,000 mail-in ballots were lost, 18,000 were “fraudulently recorded” in the name of voters who never asked for mail-in ballots, 7,000 ineligible voters who had moved out of state voted illegally, Biden over performed in places using Dominion voting machines, and elections officials directed workers to "cure" or fix ballots with no witness address, or with voter certification missing on absentee ballot certificates and envelopes even though the law states such ballots are not to be counted, according to a lawsuit filed by Sidney Powell.

Read Sidney Powell lawsuit

A USPS subcontractor claims he was told the postal service planned. to improperly backdate tens of thousands of ballots after the Nov. 3 election.

Read More

Elections officials twice found batches of missing ballots in voting machines.

Read More

A disability service coordinator who works with adults in assisted living facilities and group homes in and around Milwaukee, says every one of her more than 20 clients told her that they were either pressured to vote for Biden or had a vote cast for Biden before they ever had a chance to see their ballot.

Read More

There were illegally altered and illegally issued absentee ballots; and government officials gave illegal advice to voters. That’s according to a Trump campaign filing.

The Trump campaign questions an estimated 238,420 ballots from two counties, Dane and Milwaukee, where election clerks filled in missing information on the certification envelope; where voters declared themselves “indefinitely confined”; and roughly 69,000 absentee ballots cast in person before Election Day. Biden won Wisconsin by about 20,000 votes.

There was a suspicious spike in voters registering as “indefinitely confined,” which allows them to be exempt from presenting a photo ID to vote. Year to year, the number of voters calling themselves "indefinitely confined” increased 238% from 72,000 to 243,900. UPDATE: Wisconsin's Supreme Court ruled in favor of Republicans in a lawsuit stating that coronavirus and stay-at-home orders were not legitimate reasons for voters to vote without ID as "indefinitely confined."

Read More

Nearly 400 absentee ballots that were not initially counted were later found. Officials blame "human error.”

Read More

A trickle of votes that had Trump in the lead all night suddenly shifted when 170,000 votes, 5% of the total state count, came in one giant dump 17 times larger than average. Before the dump, Trump was ahead by 108,000 votes. He fell behind by 9,000 votes an instant later.

Read More


----------



## protectionist

*Allegations about Dominion voting machines*
Dominion machines can be altered to manipulate tallies in just a few minutes, using malicious code, according to Princeton professor of computer science and election security expert Andrew Appel.

A ballot can be spoiled or altered by the Dominion machine because “the ballot marking printer is in the same paper path as the mechanism to deposit marked ballots into an attached ballot box,” a study by University of California–Berkeley said.

The voting machines are susceptible to hacking or remote tampering because they are connected to the internet, even though they’re not supposed to be, according to a lawsuit. “If one laptop was connected to the internet, the entire precinct was compromised.”

There is evidence of remote access and remote troubleshooting, “which presents a grave security implication,” according to Finnish computer programmer and election security expert Hari Hursti. His declaration also claims the activity logs of the voting machines can be overwritten by hackers to erase their steps.

Dominion machine operators can change settings to exclude certain ballots from being counted. The ballots can be put in a separate file and deleted simply, according to Ronald Watkins, a software and cyber-security expert who reviewed the Dominion software manual. He also said final vote count involved machine operators copying and pasting the “Results” folder onto a USB drive, a process he calls “error-prone and very vulnerable to malicious administrators.”


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> *Pennsylvania*
> Ballots of approximately 1,400 voters illegally listed postal facility addresses as residential. That’s according to Matt Braynard, of Trump’s 2016 election campaign. Braynard also says large percentages of registered Republicans say they voted absentee, while the state data indicates they didn’t.
> 
> A statistical analysis of New York Times data in Philadelphia claims a suspicious string of voting “ratios” benefitting Biden, as also happened in Georgia. By 11pm Election Day, Trump was leading Biden by about *285,000* votes. Then, 347,768 votes from somewhere dumped into the system in 44 batches in increments of approximately 6,000, 12,000, or 18,000 additional net votes for Biden. As a result, Biden came back from an election night deficit of 285,000 to a *46,000* vote win four days later.
> 
> Read More
> 
> Read More
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 1.8 million absentee ballots were mailed out for the 2020 election in Pennsylvania, but 2.5 million were counted, according to testimony at a Pennsylvania state hearing.
> 
> One incident recorded on video indicates 2,600 to 2,700 votes were not initially counted, that “ballots didn’t transfer over like they should have.” The voting machine company, Dominion, was troubleshooting, but nobody could explain.
> 
> Dominion Voting Systems’ executives canceled a planned appearance at a hearing in Pennsylvania on Nov. 20.
> 
> Read More
> 
> Read More
> 
> Registered Republicans requested 165,412 ballots that ultimately were not returned or counted. A statistical analysis determined up to nearly 54,000 ballots were improperly requested by someone other than the registered voter and sent to people who did not request them; and Republicans mailed up to nearly 45,000 ballots that did not ultimately get counted.
> 
> Read Declaration
> 
> A poll watching attorney in Pittsburgh, David Shestokas, says observers were kept from observing the ballot tabulations, saying the ballots are therefore illegal.
> 
> Read More
> 
> There were 47 missing USB cards, according to a poll worker.
> 
> Read More
> 
> A truck driver for a subcontractor with the U.S. Postal Service claims that a trailer he was driving with as many a 288,000 ballots disappeared from its parked location, at a Lancaster, Pa., USPS depot, after he dropped it off. He says he transported them from New York.
> 
> Read More
> 
> Gregory Stenstrom claims he saw a Dominion Voting Systems vendor inserting flash drives into voting aggregation machines in Delaware County, and co-mingling flash drives from aggregation machines, possibly hurting the ability of auditors to properly certify results, according to a Pennsylvania legislature hearing.
> 
> *Texas*
> A social worker at the Mexia State Supported Living Centers in Texas is charged with illegally submitting 67 voter registration applications for people with intellectual and developmental disabilities without signatures or meaningful consent, including some who are not eligible because they are totally mentally incapacitated.


"Allege" is worth teats on a bo hog. This is what counts; 

Documented forensic evidence is what matters.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> *Allegations about Dominion voting machines*
> Dominion machines can be altered to manipulate tallies in just a few minutes, using malicious code, according to Princeton professor of computer science and election security expert Andrew Appel.
> 
> A ballot can be spoiled or altered by the Dominion machine because “the ballot marking printer is in the same paper path as the mechanism to deposit marked ballots into an attached ballot box,” a study by University of California–Berkeley said.
> 
> The voting machines are susceptible to hacking or remote tampering because they are connected to the internet, even though they’re not supposed to be, according to a lawsuit. “If one laptop was connected to the internet, the entire precinct was compromised.”
> 
> There is evidence of remote access and remote troubleshooting, “which presents a grave security implication,” according to Finnish computer programmer and election security expert Hari Hursti. His declaration also claims the activity logs of the voting machines can be overwritten by hackers to erase their steps.
> 
> Dominion machine operators can change settings to exclude certain ballots from being counted. The ballots can be put in a separate file and deleted simply, according to Ronald Watkins, a software and cyber-security expert who reviewed the Dominion software manual. He also said final vote count involved machine operators copying and pasting the “Results” folder onto a USB drive, a process he calls “error-prone and very vulnerable to malicious administrators.”


Fake electors trumps allegations. Get a clue.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> *Allegations about Dominion voting machines*
> Dominion machines can be altered to manipulate tallies in just a few minutes, using malicious code, according to Princeton professor of computer science and election security expert Andrew Appel.
> 
> A ballot can be spoiled or altered by the Dominion machine because “the ballot marking printer is in the same paper path as the mechanism to deposit marked ballots into an attached ballot box,” a study by University of California–Berkeley said.
> 
> The voting machines are susceptible to hacking or remote tampering because they are connected to the internet, even though they’re not supposed to be, according to a lawsuit. “If one laptop was connected to the internet, the entire precinct was compromised.”
> 
> There is evidence of remote access and remote troubleshooting, “which presents a grave security implication,” according to Finnish computer programmer and election security expert Hari Hursti. His declaration also claims the activity logs of the voting machines can be overwritten by hackers to erase their steps.
> 
> Dominion machine operators can change settings to exclude certain ballots from being counted. The ballots can be put in a separate file and deleted simply, according to Ronald Watkins, a software and cyber-security expert who reviewed the Dominion software manual. He also said final vote count involved machine operators copying and pasting the “Results” folder onto a USB drive, a process he calls “error-prone and very vulnerable to malicious administrators.”


The Kraken Cracks Under Pressure Sidney Powell Claims No Reasonable Person Would Conclude That Her Statements Were Truly Statements Of Fact | Elections  You live in fantasy land. The Dominion conspiracy was laughed right out of the ball park. Stop embarrassing yourself.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> An anonymous email is not going to Trump fake electors; Jan. 6 committee subpoenas Arizona Republicans linked to filing of phony electors. Here's what we know


MSNBC. HA HA HA HA. Why do you think their ratings are near zero ?  Because everyone knows what a pack of ridiculous liars they are.  CNN same thing.  Zero credibility.









						Newsmax CRUSHES CNN, MSNBC in Ratings - Todd Starnes
					

Newsmax’s cable audience was larger than CNN's and MSNBC's combined during coverage of former President Trump's rally.




					www.toddstarnes.com


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> Mountains of evidence that I posted many months ago tells us about the frauds.  Your post tells us of your ignorance & stupidity.
> 
> Every one of Biden's illegal alien votes is a ballot box stuffing (MILLIONS)


1688 poll closings in minority areas by Republicans was countered by mail in voting. That's how the Republican fraud was controlled.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> MSNBC. HA HA HA HA. Why do you think their ratings are near zero ?  Because everyone knows what a pack of ridiculous liars they are.  CNN same thing.  Zero credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newsmax CRUSHES CNN, MSNBC in Ratings - Todd Starnes
> 
> 
> Newsmax’s cable audience was larger than CNN's and MSNBC's combined during coverage of former President Trump's rally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.toddstarnes.com


Non-argument tells us you cannot engage the truth. All you pedal are fantasies. I love all your allege posts.   That's funny as hell.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> MSNBC. HA HA HA HA. Why do you think their ratings are near zero ?  Because everyone knows what a pack of ridiculous liars they are.  CNN same thing.  Zero credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newsmax CRUSHES CNN, MSNBC in Ratings - Todd Starnes
> 
> 
> Newsmax’s cable audience was larger than CNN's and MSNBC's combined during coverage of former President Trump's rally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.toddstarnes.com


Ratings are worth shit. Documented forensic evidence matters. Next?


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> The Kraken Cracks Under Pressure Sidney Powell Claims No Reasonable Person Would Conclude That Her Statements Were Truly Statements Of Fact | Elections  You live in fantasy land. The Dominion conspiracy was laughed right out of the ball park. Stop embarrassing yourself.


Silly, biased, hot air nonsense coming from Trump bashers. Ho hum. What else is new ?
I just posted a mountain of evidence of 2020 election fraud. Tha'ts all that matters here.  People can see for themselves - after spending 2 weeks reading it all (including all the links and sublinks)


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> Non-argument tells us you cannot engage the truth. All you pedal are fantasies. I love all your allege posts.   That's funny as hell.


I just posted & PROVED the truth, and you posted nothing but a silly laughing emoticom in response. Game, Set, MATCH.  Ho hum.


----------



## protectionist

It would take anyone 2 weeks to read and digest all the information in what I just posted about 2020 election fraud, and here is BWK laughably pretending he has ANYTHING to say about it right now, without having gone all through it.  

This is how leftists operate.  FRAUDULENTLY, while they unknowingly reveal that.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> Ratings are worth shit. Documented forensic evidence matters. Next?


"Next" is for you to shut the hell up, and read the mountains of evidence I just posted from all across the country, (including all the links & sublinks).

Come back in 2 weeks.  😐


----------



## protectionist

skye said:


> Hope he runs and hope he wins.... but
> 
> I pray he won't let them steal the Election this time.
> 
> 
> 
> If Trump were to run in 2024, a new poll shows he will easily win.​


They will try, and they're trying every day by letting millions of illegal liens to come into the country and then fly them around the country, to boost VOTES for Biden.

One of the biggest examples of Democrat voter fraud, is this illegal alien voting program, and it's not just over the past 2 years, This has been going on for DECADES.  

It is just much bigger now, and more active than ever before.

The country badly needs a PROOF OF CITIZENSHIP requirement for voting, and in all 50 states, Currently, NONE have this requirement.  Illegals can vote easily and they do, in large numbers.









						Flights carrying illegal immigrants now landing in Pennsylvania: reports
					

At least five flights carrying the illegal immigrants landed at airports in Scranton and Allentown late last month from Texas.




					nypost.com


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> MSNBC. HA HA HA HA. Why do you think their ratings are near zero ?  Because everyone knows what a pack of ridiculous liars they are.  CNN same thing.  Zero credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newsmax CRUSHES CNN, MSNBC in Ratings - Todd Starnes
> 
> 
> Newsmax’s cable audience was larger than CNN's and MSNBC's combined during coverage of former President Trump's rally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.toddstarnes.com


There are so many other links out there that say the same thing. You are a coward who can't deal with the truth about what is going on. Stop wasting everyone's time with your idiotic fantasies.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> They will try, and they're trying every day by letting millions of illegal liens to come into the country and then fly them around the country, to boost VOTES for Biden.
> 
> One of the biggest examples of Democrat voter fraud, is this illegal alien voting program, and it's not just over the past 2 years, This has been going on for DECADES.
> 
> It is just much bigger now, and more active than ever before.
> 
> The country badly needs a PROOF OF CITIZENSHIP requirement for voting, and in all 50 states, Currently, NONE have this requirement.  Illegals can vote easily and they do, in large numbers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flights carrying illegal immigrants now landing in Pennsylvania: reports
> 
> 
> At least five flights carrying the illegal immigrants landed at airports in Scranton and Allentown late last month from Texas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com


*They will try, and they're trying every day by letting millions of illegal liens to come into the country and then fly them around the country, to boost VOTES for Bid  *You are a liar with no proof.  So, where's the part about them boosting votes for Biden? Next?


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> "Next" is for you to shut the hell up, and read the mountains of evidence I just posted from all across the country, (including all the links & sublinks).
> 
> Come back in 2 weeks.  😐


That's not evidence. That's copy and paste allegations. Try again.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> *Arizona*
> An anonymous email sent to the Justice Department criminal division and Arizona legislature alleged that in Pima County, 35,000 votes were fraudulently embedded in advance of the election on behalf of each Democratic candidate at the local and federal level. The allegation coincides with a spike or "injection" of 143,000 votes noted at 8:06 p.m. on election night.
> 
> According to the email, discussed at a hearing, Pima County Democrats held a meeting on Sept. 10, 2020 in which plans were detailed to illegally inject 35,000 votes for each Democrat at the outset in statistically adjusted embeds that could be written off as human error if audited.
> 
> There was no proper validation of 1.9 million signatures on mail in ballots.
> 
> Dominion machines were connected to the internet, according to a witness at a GOP hearing, raising serious security issues.
> 
> A hearing witness states she was instructed to allow people to vote who were not registered in the state, who were not on the voter rolls, who had out of state driver's licenses, who not had been residents long enough, who had not registered in time or who said they were registered in another state. However, pro-Trump voters from other counties were sent away, she says. She also says somebody apparently brought homeless people from outside the precinct in to vote. She also says 13,000 votes, when counted, were unobserved by Republicans.
> 
> She says just what she personally observed over five hours in one day impacted approximately 2,000 votes. She also said a poll observer for Democrats from California told her he was there "to help turn this precinct blue... this is one of our problem ones." He told her they were also focusing on Maricopa County.
> 
> A Republican Party leader says she watched votes for Trump be changed to or counted for Biden once they were place in the machine. In a lawsuit, she also says in parts of Maricopa County there were not proper safeguards verifying that mail-in ballots came from registered voters. She also says Republicans were not allowed a proper view of the counting process. (More to come from Arizona hearing soon...)
> 
> Watch: Arizona hearing
> 
> State officials blame “a data error” for conflicting and fluctuating results in one county that dropped the appearance of Biden’s lead by 6,000 votes, and then posted it back again.
> 
> Read More
> 
> *California*
> Two men are charged with voter fraud after they allegedly submitted more than 8,000 fraudulent voter registration applications for homeless people between July and October 2020.
> 
> Pair Charged With Voter Fraud | Los Angeles County District Attorney's Office
> 
> *Georgia*
> Allegations of "clear evidence of vote switching" from Trump to Biden, including 30,000 votes among several counties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were illegal votes from as many as 2,560 felons; 66,247 underage residents; 2,423 people who were not registered; 4,926 people who registered in another state after Georgia; more than 395 people who voted twice; 8,718 dead people; 2,664 who received absentee ballots outside the deadline; illegally blocked observers; failure to properly match signatures and verify identify and eligibility. That's according to a lawsuit filed on behalf of President Trump on Dec. 4.
> 
> Statistical analysis shows Biden pulling from behind in improbably consistent increments in Georgia and other states. “On Wednesday, Nov. 4, the New York Times reported President Trump was leading in Georgia by *103,997* votes. Then the Times’ continuous voting updates showed ballots arriving for Biden in multiples of 4,800 votes over and over again. In some vote dumps, the President actually lost votes.” This continued until Biden pulled ahead by almost exactly 1,000 votes, gaining *104,984 *votes in multiples of 4,800.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read More
> 
> In Fulton County, all 900 military ballots went for Joe Biden. The 100% military vote rate for Biden seems improbably in conflict with the 2016 split, where Trump reportedly won the overall military vote 60% to 34%, according to attorney Lin Wood.
> 
> On election night, Georgia election officials suspended the vote count, citing a water leak in a master pipe. When Republican observers left, thousands of votes were counted, exclusively for Joe Biden. When people inquired, there was no work order for any leak. The only reported leak that night was a small leak in a toilet that “had nothing to do with a room with ballot counting,” according to a lawsuit filed by attorney Lin Wood. This was confirmed by a later investigation held by a state official.
> 
> Read Lin Wood Lawsuit
> 
> Election workers put masses of ballots in the wrong stacks and blocked Republican observers; there were suspiciously “pristine" “pre-printed” ballots; thousands of voters registered at specific, fraudulent addresses; 20,311 absentee or early votes were cast by people who were registered as having moved out of state; 96,000 votes were illegally counted for Biden; absentee ballot signatures were not properly matched. That’s according to attorney Sidney Powell’s lawsuit. The lawsuit also states that Dominion voting machines allowed for manual manipulation of vote tallies and alteration of settings to put ballots in a “question” pile where they can be deleted.
> 
> Read Sidney Powell Lawsuit
> 
> Attorney and registered Democrat Carlos Silva says he observed “widespread fraud” in several precincts, always benefitting Biden. At one precinct, a stack of absentee ballots had perfectly filled out black bubbles and, as poll workers went through the stack, he heard them call out Biden’s name “more than 500 times in a row.” At a second precinct, he observed similarly filled in black bubbles for Biden on absentee ballots and poll workers moved him away from his observation position. He observed absentee ballots for Trump counted for Biden; says the required signature verification process was not being followed; and thousands of the “perfect bubble” ballots were for Biden, with no state or local candidates selected. The claims are filed in a sworn declaration.
> 
> Read Declaration
> 
> Government data indicates "well over 100,000 illegal votes [in Georgia] were improperly counted, while tens of thousands of legal votes were not counted.” That’s according to the Thomas Moore Society's Amistad Project, which has filed litigation questioning more than 200,000 Georgia ballots.
> 
> Read More
> 
> Gov. Brian Kemp illegally authorized election officials to open outer envelopes of absentee ballots three weeks before the election, which is prohibited by state law, according to a lawsuit.
> 
> A Project Veritas video claims observers heard votes for Trump being counted for Biden.
> 
> See Video
> 
> Some voters who requested a mail-in ballot but instead decided to vote in person on Election Day were denied the chance to vote in person, according to a witness. The witness also said many such voters were denied the opportunity to cast a “provisional” mail-in ballot on Election Day. Signatures on mail-in ballot envelopes weren’t verified during the recount, says a witness. Some counties didn’t recount ballots by hand, but improperly used machines. One observer said he saw a batch of ballots that was suspiciously “pristine,” almost all for Biden, and “there was a difference in the texture of the paper.”
> 
> At a Milton, Georgia, precinct, poll workers were asked to sign a chain of custody letter a day and a half before the voting machines arrived, according to a witness. She also said the machines were not sealed or locked as required, and the serial numbers didn’t match.
> 
> One observer described many batches of ballots in which every vote was for Biden, and says he saw that the watermark on some ballots differed from the rest.
> 
> Read More
> 
> Read Declaration
> 
> More than 1,000 early/absentee votes were cast by people whose registered addresses are at post offices, UPS, and FedEx; willfully disguising the box numbers as ‘Apt,’ ‘Unit,’ etc. in violation of state election law. That’s according to Matt Braynard, former data and strategy director for President Trump’s 2016 campaign. (A sample of 15 such address entries in a Nov. 24 tweet):
> 
> Read More
> 
> The hand recount was not legitimate because pro-Trump observers were not allowed proper access, according to multiple observers. Some votes for Trump were placed into piles for Biden. Some ballots from the “No Vote” and “Jorgensen” candidate trays were moved to the “Biden” tray, according to one witness.
> 
> A recount monitor flagged a 9,626-vote error in the hand recount in DeKalb County, according to the chairman of the Georgia Republican Party in a declaration. One batch had 10,707 votes for Biden and 13 for Trump. But the true count was 1,081 for Biden and 13 for Trump. Two official counters had signed off on the miscounted batch.
> 
> Read Affidavit
> 
> Read More
> 
> A post-election audit and recount discovered memory cards with thousands of uncounted ballots, most of them for Trump, two weeks after the election: 508 in Walton County, 2,600 in Floyd County and 2,755 in Fayette County. The discovery cut Biden’s lead in the state by more than 1,400 votes.
> 
> Read More
> 
> In one county, 3,300 votes were found after the election on memory sticks that had not been loaded into the central vote tally system. There are no procedures to ensure the security of the USB drives reporting vote tallies, according to a lawsuit.
> 
> Georgia election officials allegedly intended to alter and/or wipe machines. A judge granted attorney Lin Wood's emergency request to preserve the machines as-they-are while other motions are considered (Sunday, Nov. 29).
> 
> Read Judge's Order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Security camera video presented at a hearing in Georgia purports to show while a room was emptied and counting paused, a few officials pulled groups of ballots out of four suitcases and counted them without legal observers present.
> 
> Watch the video here
> 
> Watch Georgia Senate hearing here
> 
> Multiple poll observers claim they were not allowed close enough to do proper observation or were moved out of the counting rooms entirely.
> 
> Supervisor Marcia Ridley of the Spalding County Board of Elections said a "technical glitch" in two Georgia countries that caused machines to crash for several hours on Election Day was triggered by something Dominion Voting Systems uploaded the night before. However, the Secretary of State's office contradicted that information when questioned under oath stating: "It’s not true … I’m not really sure why she said that."
> 
> Read More
> 
> An analysis of a Dominion voting machine shows 37 votes were moved from Trump to Biden in one small county, according to information presented at a state hearing. Trump attorneys claim when extrapolated statewide, it would add up to 14,000 votes, while Biden won Georgia by 10,000 votes.
> 
> On Nov. 18, Cobb County shredded white privacy envelopes for absentee ballots, which are required to be saved under Georgia law to show if each ballot arrived via mail Nov. 18; stacks of absentee ballots had never been folded though they would have to be to be properly mailed; some ballots were kept in Dominion officials' cars in violation of security procedures; when observers were dismissed from State Farm Arena, counting went on for two hours without them and during this time period Biden pulled ahead; for 2% of ballots in Fulton County there was no proper chain of custody (an amount greater than Biden's lead in the states); ballots were transported in an insecure fashion without the required security tags, 25,000 people voted who had filed permanent out-of-state change-of-addresses. All of that is according to witnesses at a Georgia State House hearing on Dec. 10.
> 
> Watch Georgia State House hearing


*VERIFY: No, 6,000 ‘fake votes' for Biden were not found in Arizona *Apparently you didn't read your own link. The article is stating there is no fraud.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> MSNBC. HA HA HA HA. Why do you think their ratings are near zero ?  Because everyone knows what a pack of ridiculous liars they are.  CNN same thing.  Zero credibility.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Newsmax CRUSHES CNN, MSNBC in Ratings - Todd Starnes
> 
> 
> Newsmax’s cable audience was larger than CNN's and MSNBC's combined during coverage of former President Trump's rally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.toddstarnes.com


You failed to address the Sydney Kracken Powell scam over Dominion voting machines. Still waiting!


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> You failed to address the Sydney Kracken Powell scam over Dominion voting machines. Still waiting!


You blabber to me about 1 little thing, while YOU fail to address the THOUSANDS of  things I posted in post #s 594 - 601.  I won't wait for THAT, because it would take you WEEKS to read all of it,

And your silly little Sydney Powell mud, was a dopey BS line from Aaron Blake of the Washington Post.  Blake and the Post both have about as much credibility as a wart hog.

Powell’s filing is quite clear that she does believe her claims about voter fraud, and publicly posted the evidence she used to make her determination.  Blake lies to his readers and is committing serious journalistic malpractice to suit a left-wing narrative


----------



## Maxnovax

Faun said:


> Yeah, the links you were just saying I watched.


So where is your link saying all the videos provided aren’t from 2020 thanks


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> *VERIFY: No, 6,000 ‘fake votes' for Biden were not found in Arizona *Apparently you didn't read your own link. The article is stating there is no fraud.


It was just to show a compilation of rants from the Trump bashers, of course blabbering that the election was OK. Like we didnt know they say that ?  And they claim it was OK. Imagine that!  Well whoopee.  What a revelation.  

I notice you cherry picked without any mention of the other 90% of that Arizona report.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> If they were stuffed, as they suggest, it's probably because 1688 polling places were closed down in minority areas. Thank God for mail in and drop boxes, or folks wouldn't be able to vote. This crowd can turn critical thinking upside down. Of course, we all know that's the whole point. Present as many conspiracies as possible, and slipping in more suppression bills, run out the clock on the election stealing schemes, and that's what they invest their time in.


Oh God what total bullshit.  The 2020 election broke records in turnout.  Nobody was deprived of the ability to vote.  Too much (illegal ) voting was the problem, not too little..

What is needed is more voter SUPPRESSION > of illegal alien voting.  Designed to elect Democrats > the whole reason for the current border insanity.


----------



## protectionist

SHOCKING TESTIMONY Reveals Democrats Were Stealing Overseas and Military Ballots from Michigan, Georgia and Now Arizona Too (VIDEO)
					

Last Monday the Arizona Senate reconvened. During a senate session, the discussion turned to the UOCAVA voters — the voters covered under the Uniform Overseas Civilian Absentee Voting Act. These are the men and women who are serving their country in the military and send in a mail-in vote from...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com
				












						MI Clerk Is Relieved of Election Duties by Crooked SOS Benson For Refusing to Update Voter Machine...Tabulator Confiscated, While Dem City Clerk Accused of 6 Felony Voter Fraud Charges in 2018 Is Still On Job
					

100 Percent Fed Up reports – On September 23, 2019, Southfield City Clerk Sherikia Hawkins (D) was charged with six election law felonies related to the 2016 election. Curiously, four of the six felony charges against her were dropped before her case went to trial. After the charges were...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com
				












						NEW REPORT REVEALS the Ruthless, Efficient Strategy Used By Detroit Election Officials, Paid Workers and Outside Agitators To Prevent GOP Poll Challengers From Uncovering Voter Fraud
					

Ambush on the Detroit River… 100 Percent Fed Up/Gateway Pundit Exclusive – On the day after the November 3, 2020 election, Republican poll challengers found themselves in what felt like a bad movie. It only took moments for incoming GOP poll challengers to realize they were unprepared for the...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com
				












						Rep. Ramthun Lays Out Evidence of Undeniable Voter Fraud in Wisconsin 2020 Election -- Calls for Forensic Audit in State (VIDEO)
					

Back in July Republican Representative Timothy Ramthum joined The Gateway Pundit to discuss his call for a forensic audit in the state of Wisconsin. Even in July there was enough evidence of likely fraud that there were calls in the state for a forensic audit. Rep. Ramthun first called for a...




					www.thegatewaypundit.com


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> *They will try, and they're trying every day by letting millions of illegal liens to come into the country and then fly them around the country, to boost VOTES for Bid  *You are a liar with no proof.  So, where's the part about them boosting votes for Biden? Next?


HA HA HA.  How pitifully ignorant liberals are.   I can understand that they would have no idea about the massive illegal alien voting machine, from watching CNN, MSNBC, et al stations of that ilk, which carefully screen out all such information to these information-deprived airheads, but the proofs have been posted in HERE in USMB for years.

No excuse.  So for the idiots who are clueless about illegal alien voting, why the border is opened up, why the airlifts, etc, for the 200th time  >>>

Texas Democrats ask noncitizens to register to vote

Poll: 13% of Illegal Aliens ADMIT They Vote - California Political Review

https://publicinterestlegal.org/files/Report_Alien-Invasion-in-Virginia.pdf

https://publicinterestlegal.org/files/Safe-Spaces_Final.pdf

Finally Proof of Illegal Alien Voting

Noncitizens, Voting Violations and U.S. Elections | Federation for American Immigration Reform

Illegal Aliens Really Do Vote – a Lot

https://publicinterestlegal.org/files/Philadelphia-Litigation-Report.pdf

Exclusive: Florida Investigating Potential Non-Citizen Voters


----------



## Indeependent

protectionist said:


> HA HA HA.  How pitifully ignorant liberals are.   I can understand that they would have no idea about the massive illegal alien voting machine, from watching CNN, MSNBC, et al stations of that ilk, which carefully screen out all such information to these information-deprived airheads, but the proofs have been posted in HERE in USMB for years.
> 
> No excuse.  So for the idiots who are clueless about illegal alien voting, why the border is opened up, why the airlifts, etc, for the 200th time  >>>


I can assure that BWK's janitors are trespassers though he will deny such.


----------



## protectionist

Indeependent said:


> I can assure that BWK's janitors are trespassers though he will deny such.


How about it BWK ?  Your landscapers ? Maintenance guys ?


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> This gigantic post (# 5,572) from Oct.27, 2021, replying to Faun's idiot post, is proof that Faun knows all about the mountains of evidence of voter fraud, and he's just another liberal liar pretending he doesn't know about it, while pushing the lamebrain notion that there was no fraud, in the hope that dumb people will believe that.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump On Woodward Tape Admitting To Lying About Seriousness Of Coronavirus
> 
> 
> America spoke in November -- he failed with Coronavirus.  The Kung Flu was a difficult issue to handle.
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com


Dismantled in #5584, #5593 & #5601.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> *Allegations about ...*


Again, gramps... _*allegations*_ are not proof.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> It was just to show a compilation of rants from the Trump bashers, of course blabbering that the election was OK. Like we didnt know they say that ?  And they claim it was OK. Imagine that!  Well whoopee.  What a revelation.
> 
> I notice you cherry picked without any mention of the other 90% of that Arizona report.


LOLOL 

You got owned again, gramps. And with your own "evidence."


----------



## BWK

Faun said:


> He didn't even show that. He showed video from last year's election.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> It was just to show a compilation of rants from the Trump bashers, of course blabbering that the election was OK. Like we didnt know they say that ?  And they claim it was OK. Imagine that!  Well whoopee.  What a revelation.
> 
> I notice you cherry picked without any mention of the other 90% of that Arizona report.


You are spending all your time trying to excuse the fake electors from the various states, while Trump himself is admitting to trying to steal an election.     He's made you into a fool. Don't you see that?


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> How about it BWK ?  Your landscapers ? Maintenance guys ?


??????????? You and others keep giving the store away. If you've got questions, that says it all about you. In the meantime, Trump has admitted to trying to steal an election. You should be feeling stupid right now, but if you don't, that means you really are stupid.

Here's the clue that these Trump toadies need to understand. Lies, allegations, and questions will get you no where. Get it?


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> HA HA HA.  How pitifully ignorant liberals are.   I can understand that they would have no idea about the massive illegal alien voting machine, from watching CNN, MSNBC, et al stations of that ilk, which carefully screen out all such information to these information-deprived airheads, but the proofs have been posted in HERE in USMB for years.
> 
> No excuse.  So for the idiots who are clueless about illegal alien voting, why the border is opened up, why the airlifts, etc, for the 200th time  >>>
> 
> Texas Democrats ask noncitizens to register to vote
> 
> Poll: 13% of Illegal Aliens ADMIT They Vote - California Political Review
> 
> https://publicinterestlegal.org/files/Report_Alien-Invasion-in-Virginia.pdf
> 
> https://publicinterestlegal.org/files/Safe-Spaces_Final.pdf
> 
> Finally Proof of Illegal Alien Voting
> 
> Noncitizens, Voting Violations and U.S. Elections | Federation for American Immigration Reform
> 
> Illegal Aliens Really Do Vote – a Lot
> 
> https://publicinterestlegal.org/files/Philadelphia-Litigation-Report.pdf
> 
> Exclusive: Florida Investigating Potential Non-Citizen Voters


A poll? That's proof? You said in your post that they were flying around. Now they are voting. Get your story straight.


American Thinker?" You're not serious?


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> Oh God what total bullshit.  The 2020 election broke records in turnout.  Nobody was deprived of the ability to vote.  Too much (illegal ) voting was the problem, not too little..
> 
> What is needed is more voter SUPPRESSION > of illegal alien voting.  Designed to elect Democrats > the whole reason for the current border insanity.











						At least 1,688 polling places closed in southern US, as gutting voting rights act hits hard, report says
					

Since 2013, states with large Latino and African American populations have shuttered polling locations




					www.independent.co.uk
				




Show us proof where it is wrong. If you don't, it's your bullshit, not mine.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> SHOCKING TESTIMONY Reveals Democrats Were Stealing Overseas and Military Ballots from Michigan, Georgia and Now Arizona Too (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> Last Monday the Arizona Senate reconvened. During a senate session, the discussion turned to the UOCAVA voters — the voters covered under the Uniform Overseas Civilian Absentee Voting Act. These are the men and women who are serving their country in the military and send in a mail-in vote from...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MI Clerk Is Relieved of Election Duties by Crooked SOS Benson For Refusing to Update Voter Machine...Tabulator Confiscated, While Dem City Clerk Accused of 6 Felony Voter Fraud Charges in 2018 Is Still On Job
> 
> 
> 100 Percent Fed Up reports – On September 23, 2019, Southfield City Clerk Sherikia Hawkins (D) was charged with six election law felonies related to the 2016 election. Curiously, four of the six felony charges against her were dropped before her case went to trial. After the charges were...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NEW REPORT REVEALS the Ruthless, Efficient Strategy Used By Detroit Election Officials, Paid Workers and Outside Agitators To Prevent GOP Poll Challengers From Uncovering Voter Fraud
> 
> 
> Ambush on the Detroit River… 100 Percent Fed Up/Gateway Pundit Exclusive – On the day after the November 3, 2020 election, Republican poll challengers found themselves in what felt like a bad movie. It only took moments for incoming GOP poll challengers to realize they were unprepared for the...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Rep. Ramthun Lays Out Evidence of Undeniable Voter Fraud in Wisconsin 2020 Election -- Calls for Forensic Audit in State (VIDEO)
> 
> 
> Back in July Republican Representative Timothy Ramthum joined The Gateway Pundit to discuss his call for a forensic audit in the state of Wisconsin. Even in July there was enough evidence of likely fraud that there were calls in the state for a forensic audit. Rep. Ramthun first called for a...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thegatewaypundit.com


"Gateway Pundit?"     Dude, give it up. Why do you think that information is on that site? Thank you! Look up the BBC and see if you find the same garbage.


----------



## BWK

Faun said:


> Dismantled in #5584, #5593 & #5601.


When there go to arguments are about landscapers and maintenance guys, and they are still here, says more about their own intelligence than their ridiculous arguments.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> It was just to show a compilation of rants from the Trump bashers, of course blabbering that the election was OK. Like we didnt know they say that ?  And they claim it was OK. Imagine that!  Well whoopee.  What a revelation.
> 
> I notice you cherry picked without any mention of the other 90% of that Arizona report.


When Trump admitted he tried to steal the election, everything else takes a back seat. Trump destroyed your conspiracy a hundred times better than I ever could.


----------



## protectionist

protectionist said:


> Oh God what total bullshit.  The 2020 election broke records in turnout.  Nobody was deprived of the ability to vote.  Too much (illegal ) voting was the problem, not too little..
> 
> What is needed is more voter SUPPRESSION > of illegal alien voting.  Designed to elect Democrats > the whole reason for the current border insanity.





BWK said:


> When Trump admitted he tried to steal the election, everything else takes a back seat. Trump destroyed your conspiracy a hundred times better than I ever could.


That,s another aspect liberal looniness.  They make up goofy things (typically the opposite of reality), pretend them to be true, and then blabber them all over the internet.  Is there a doctor in the house ?


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> That,s another aspect liberal looniness.  They make up goofy things (typically the opposite of reality), pretend them to be true, and then blabber them all over the internet.  Is there a doctor in the house ?


Yea, me. I'm called the "documented fact finding doctor", not the "make believe doctor" like you, who can't back up what you say. We have Trump on video admitting to trying to steal the last election. You call it "goofy." That's great. Because when the shit hits the fan about his admission, remember I told you so. Don't go running around this forum with your hair on fire that you weren't aware of it before.


----------



## Indeependent

BWK said:


> You are spending all your time trying to excuse the fake electors from the various states, while Trump himself is admitting to trying to steal an election.     He's made you into a fool. Don't you see that?


While Biden is trying to steal future elections by actually flying trespassers all over the US and Dems are trying to pass legislation to allow trespassers to vote.


----------



## BWK

Indeependent said:


> While Biden is trying to steal future elections by actually flying trespassers all over the US and Dems are trying to pass legislation to allow trespassers to vote.


    Thanks dude! I couldn't have asked for a dumber response.


----------



## Indeependent

BWK said:


> Thanks dude! I couldn't have asked for a dumber response.


What’s so funny about the dementia patient that you worship flying trespassers all over the US?
NYC is about to pass legislation to allow any human to vote.


----------



## BWK

Indeependent said:


> What’s so funny about the dementia patient that you worship flying trespassers all over the US?
> NYC is about to pass legislation to allow any human to vote.


Even a child? A child is human right?     You post some of the dumbest shit.


----------



## Indeependent

BWK said:


> Even a child? A child is human right?     You post some of the dumbest shit.


The irony!

Orange Man Bad!

How many trespassers do you employ?


----------



## Indeependent

BWK said:


> Even a child? A child is human right?     You post some of the dumbest shit.


Actually, it’s nice to know you want trespassers to vote.


----------



## BWK

Indeependent said:


> Actually, it’s nice to know you want trespassers to vote.


Tell me hot shot, who are the real trespassers; Imperial Borders and Mythical Frontiers - TheHumanist.com









						CIA in South America | Geopolitical Monitor
					

Fueled by the Cold War and transnational corporate interests, the U.S. has covertly tinkered with the governments of Latin American countries since World War 2, producing an extremely violent and unstable political climate.



					www.geopoliticalmonitor.com


----------



## BWK

Indeependent said:


> The irony!
> 
> Orange Man Bad!
> 
> How many trespassers do you employ?


None, but there's thousands of enablers in this country who do, and they're feeding your sorry ass.


----------



## Indeependent

BWK said:


> None, but there's thousands of enablers in this country who do, and they're feeding your sorry ass.


Based on your arrogance and emotional outbursts, I don't believe you.
It's going to be really cool when your business taxes skyrocket because trespassers are voting for more and more welfare.


----------



## Indeependent

BWK said:


> Tell me hot shot, who are the real trespassers; Imperial Borders and Mythical Frontiers - TheHumanist.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CIA in South America | Geopolitical Monitor
> 
> 
> Fueled by the Cold War and transnational corporate interests, the U.S. has covertly tinkered with the governments of Latin American countries since World War 2, producing an extremely violent and unstable political climate.
> 
> 
> 
> www.geopoliticalmonitor.com


Another racist who believes White people can trick Brown people into murdering their fellow Brown people.
Show me a leader anywhere of any color backed by followers with weapons who don't intervene.


----------



## BWK

Indeependent said:


> Based on your arrogance and emotional outbursts, I don't believe you.
> It's going to be really cool when your business taxes skyrocket because trespassers are voting for more and more welfare.


So, who's hiring them then? Martians from outer space?


----------



## BWK

Indeependent said:


> Another racist who believes White people can trick Brown people into murdering their fellow Brown people.
> Show me a leader anywhere of any color backed by followers with weapons who don't intervene.


Love the non-arguments that leave you with your pants down.   Always scapegoating the brown people for 80 years of white man imperialism. What a fucking coward and a weakling. You are totally bankrupt to intelligently and honestly debate this issue.


----------



## BWK

Indeependent said:


> Based on your arrogance and emotional outbursts, I don't believe you.
> It's going to be really cool when your business taxes skyrocket because trespassers are voting for more and more welfare.


Can you tell us who's feeding your sorry ass?


----------



## Indeependent

BWK said:


> Love the non-arguments that leave you with your pants down.   Always scapegoating the brown people for 80 years of white man imperialism. What a fucking coward and a weakling. You are totally bankrupt to intelligently and honestly debate this issue.


You have the reading comprehension of a 3 year old.
Your arrogance led you to miss the fact that you are the racist; my post laughs at your LibTard assumption that Brown people are dumb.


----------



## Indeependent

BWK said:


> Can you tell us who's feeding your sorry ass?


My wife and I.
Now learn to read with your intellect and not with your emotions.


----------



## BWK

Indeependent said:


> My wife and I.
> Now learn to read with your intellect and not with your emotions.


No she isn't and neither are you. Thank an illegal every chance you get, or the both of you would starve.


----------



## BWK

Indeependent said:


> You have the reading comprehension of a 3 year old.
> Your arrogance led you to miss the fact that you are the racist; my post laughs at your LibTard assumption that Brown people are dumb.


More non-existing arguments. You're just a loser.


----------



## Indeependent

BWK said:


> More non-existing arguments. You're just a loser.


Thanks for posting your inability to think.
Please don’t delete your idiotic response.


----------



## BWK

Indeependent said:


> Thanks for posting your inability to think.
> Please don’t delete your idiotic response.


It's right there. Enjoying that food you get at the grocery store yet?


----------



## Indeependent

BWK said:


> It's right there. Enjoying that food you get at the grocery store yet?


Nassau County is Republican; never a shortage.


----------



## toobfreak

The Purge said:


> If Trump were to run in 2024, a new poll shows he will easily win.​



I'm already getting my ballots for Trump in early!  You know what the democrats say----  vote early and vote often.


----------



## toobfreak

JackOfNoTrades said:


> And..as predicted, the deficit/righteous/God fearing conservatives are flocking back to the mountain once
> again proclaiming anyone with a "D" after their name...to be the Devil!


You said it first, Jack.  Hey, steal any good elections, recently?



JackOfNoTrades said:


> Trump is our savior!!


You said it first, Jack.  But he sure is a far cry better than Biddum!  In EVERY MEASURABLE WAY.



JackOfNoTrades said:


> Yeah..about that. Assuming he doesn't get snared in the mountain of legal proceedings


Still waiting on those from 2017, 2018, 2019, 2020, and 2021, Jack.  Ain't lookin' good.



JackOfNoTrades said:


> he's going to have to get around people like DeSantis


Hey Jack-- -- Trump is the one that put DeSantis on the map.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> "Gateway Pundit?"     Dude, give it up. Why do you think that information is on that site? Thank you! Look up the BBC and see if you find the same garbage.







Standard leftist MO.. Attack the messenger when they can't defeat the message.  (while not addressing the message).  Ho hum.  yawn****


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> _Yea, me. _I'm called the "documented fact finding doctor", not the "make believe doctor" like you, who can't back up what you say. We have Trump on video admitting to trying to steal the last election. You call it "goofy." That's great. Because when the shit hits the fan about his admission, remember I told you so. Don't go running around this forum with your hair on fire that you weren't aware of it before.


Fool. I back up everything I say. You're the one who doesnt'.  Weren't you the idiot who tried to claim that Trump inherited a good economy from Obama, only to have Trump mess it up in his first 2 years ?  Which I corrected - you're welcome.

Oh, so you have Trump ON VIDEO (you now claim), _"trying to steal the last election."_ (which he, of course, was the VICTIM of that).  So where's the VIDEO.  Mr DODGE ?
I dont see it in any of YOUR posts.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> You are spending all your time trying to excuse the fake electors from the various states, while Trump himself is admitting to trying to steal an election.     He's made you into a fool. Don't you see that?


After watching 6 of the 8 minutes of this sickening attempt at word twisting and demonization, it is easily apparent that Lawrence O'Donnell's silly rant holds abot as much water as a cooking strainer.

No, Loony Larry, Trump did not say he wanted to overturn the election, except as a correct/proper, eventual outcome of what Pence could and should legally have done.  Just another dopey attempt to put words in someone else's mouth by changing a true scenario, by giving THEIR pretended interpretation of what the person said.

Liberals do this all the time.  When you read what the words were, you clearly see it wasnt what these scammers try to claim.  Ho hum.  Yawn again ******


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> ??????????? You and others keep giving the store away. If you've got questions, that says it all about you. In the meantime, Trump has admitted to trying to steal an election. You should be feeling stupid right now, but if you don't, that means you really are stupid.
> 
> Here's the clue that these Trump toadies need to understand. Lies, allegations, and questions will get you no where. Get it?


What I "Get" is you being a lousy scammer.  Your laughable video that you claimed was Trump admitting to trying to steal an election, wasn't even close to that. Just more dumb Democrat bullshit, that an 8 year old kid wouldn't fall for.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> A poll? That's proof? You said in your post that they were flying around. Now they are voting. Get your story straight.
> 
> American Thinker?" You're not serious?


Biden is flying them around the country to boost Democrat VOTES in various states.  The migrants of course will VOTE Democrat, knowing their stay in the US depends upon Democrats being in power.  Hard to believe that information-deprived leftist victims of liberal OMISSION media could be this ignorant.

As for American Thinker, it another excellent source that liberals pretend is bad. HA HA. Boy, do they look ridiculous.

*INVALIDATION* is hard-wired into liberals.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> At least 1,688 polling places closed in southern US, as gutting voting rights act hits hard, report says
> 
> 
> Since 2013, states with large Latino and African American populations have shuttered polling locations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.independent.co.uk
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Show us proof where it is wrong. If you don't, it's your bullshit, not mine.


Where WHAT is wrong ?


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> Dismantled in #5584, #5593 & #5601.


The only thing "dismantled" is YOU.  You cry about "claims" as not being proof.  That itself is merely a "claim" of yours, holding no water. I say the posts WERE proof, with thousands of people testifying at state hearings, many of them poll workers, and vote counters, as well as scores od video evidence.  You are a joke.


----------



## protectionist

Liberals shouldn't be posting in here. They should be preparing to move to Venezuela, Mexico, Syria, China, or some other hellhole.  The know 2022 is their demise. 2024 even worse - FOR THEM.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> You got owned again, gramps. And with your own "evidence."


Not hardly, since your quote was the same post that I refuted him by. ... and YOU KNOW IT.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> The only thing "dismantled" is YOU.  You cry about "claims" as not being proof.  That itself is merely a "claim" of yours, holding no water. I say the posts WERE proof, with thousands of people testifying at state hearings, many of them poll workers, and vote counters, as well as scores od video evidence.  You are a joke.


_*with thousands of people testifying at state hearings*_

LOLOL


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Not hardly, since your quote was the same post that I refuted him by. ... and YOU KNOW IT.


LOLOL 

Dumbfuck, *your own link* showed it wasn't a case of fraud.

*Your own link* posted by YOU. 

You owned yourself. AND you demonstrated exactly what I said you're doing. That is posting claims of fraud, virtually all which have been debunked. You're not posting proof of fraud.


----------



## BWK

Faun said:


> _*with thousands of people testifying at state hearings*_
> 
> LOLOL


She's a nut.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> Where WHAT is wrong ?


Did they close the polls or not?


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> What I "Get" is you being a lousy scammer.  Your laughable video that you claimed was Trump admitting to trying to steal an election, wasn't even close to that. Just more dumb Democrat bullshit, that an 8 year old kid wouldn't fall for.
> 
> View attachment 596359 View attachment 596360 View attachment 596361 View attachment 596362


Dream on.


----------



## Faun

BWK said:


> She's a nut.


Yup. And she's who the nutty right points to as evidence of voter fraud.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> Liberals shouldn't be posting in here. They should be preparing to move to Venezuela, Mexico, Syria, China, or some other hellhole.  The know 2022 is their demise. 2024 even worse - FOR THEM.


Still asking? Did they close 1688 polling places in the south in minority areas? Yes or no?


----------



## BWK

Faun said:


> Yup. And she's who the nutty right points to as evidence of voter fraud.


🤮 After 14 months, this is all their evidence.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> Still asking? Did they close 1688 polling places in the south in minority areas? Yes or no?


Why aren't you asking about how many illegal VOTES they got from Biden's illegal migrants ? Being airlifted all over the US, and then shielded by illegal sanctuary city laws.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> _*with thousands of people testifying at state hearings*_
> 
> LOLOL


Thousands of people testified at hearings in 7 different states, Mr Deflection.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, *your own link* showed it wasn't a case of fraud.
> 
> *Your own link* posted by YOU.
> 
> You owned yourself. AND you demonstrated exactly what I said you're doing. That is posting claims of fraud, virtually all which have been debunked. You're not posting proof of fraud.


HA HA. FOOL.That link (nothing but anti-Trump propaganda-what do you expect all those leftists to say ?)) was accidently popped into a massive compendium of election fraud evidence.   

Here's another little tidbit of Faunism.  Points to what he THINKS is a "gotcha", magnifies that, while ignoring 99% of all the rest of what was posted.

And nothing is "debunked" (another favorite liberal catchword) on words from liberals. Just look at the laughable Lawrence O'Donnell claim in this thread (video and all) purporting that Trump allegedly "admitted" to trying to overturn "the" election.

EARTH TO BWK, FAUN, & ALL MINDLESS LIBERALS:  There WAS NO election to be overturned. What would have been "overturned", would have been the THEFT of a legitimate election, and thereby would have established a legitimate election.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> 🤮 After 14 months, this is all their evidence.


Yeah MOUNTAINS of it.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> Still asking? Did they close 1688 polling places in the south in minority areas? Yes or no?


"THEY" ?  Looks like you don't know WHO your "they" is.  Maybe you should do a bit of research before you go carelessly throwing words around.  For your edification, the closing of the polling places you're talking about occured in 2013, under the OBAMA administration.  

Secondly,  LaShawn Warren, the vice president of campaigns for the Leadership Conference on Civil and Human Rights, one of the biggest gripers about the polling closures, admits that it was the *2013 Supreme Court decision*, which essentially struck down elements of the Voting Rights Act, that required areas of the United States with a history of discrimination to attain “pre-clearance” for changes to voting access including, for example, the closure of polls.

And guess who the members of the 2013 SCOTUS was.  In case you dont know, here they are > Ruth Bader Ginsberg, Elena Kagan, Sonia Sotomayer, Stephen Breyer, Anthony Kennedy, John Roberts. 6 liberal justices, all notorious for voting for Democrat favored positions.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> Did they close the polls or not?


What is "WRONG" is the tons of deliberate manipulations carried out by unscrupulous Democrats, who thwarted the people's will, by steering the election to Joe Biden- a mindless idiot, who in actuality, got very few votes at all, other than blind voting Democrats, and illegal aliens.  20 million votes at best, and most of them, illegal.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> What is "WRONG" is the tons of deliberate manipulations carried out by unscrupulous Democrats, who thwarted the people's will, by steering the election to Joe Biden- a mindless idiot, who in actuality, got very few votes at all, other than blind voting Democrats, and illegal aliens.  20 million votes at best, and most of them, illegal.


Thanks for admitting you can't answer, and that 1688 polling places closed was why the Democrats had to have mail in and absentee voting, so the minorities could vote again. Which by the way, is the crust of the argument. The rest of your post is a cowardly rant, where none of what you say can be proven or is documented. Did I forget to tell you that you are a loser.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> What is "WRONG" is the tons of deliberate manipulations carried out by unscrupulous Democrats, who thwarted the people's will, by steering the election to Joe Biden- a mindless idiot, who in actuality, got very few votes at all, other than blind voting Democrats, and illegal aliens.  20 million votes at best, and most of them, illegal.


Ha liar, prove illegal aliens changed the outcome of the election? That's right, you can't. Which is why you are nothing but a pathetic pos liar.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> Yeah MOUNTAINS of it.


More lies. You've got none. Again, you are a pos liar.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> HA HA. FOOL.That link (nothing but anti-Trump propaganda-what do you expect all those leftists to say ?)) was accidently popped into a massive compendium of election fraud evidence.
> 
> Here's another little tidbit of Faunism.  Points to what he THINKS is a "gotcha", magnifies that, while ignoring 99% of all the rest of what was posted.
> 
> And nothing is "debunked" (another favorite liberal catchword) on words from liberals. Just look at the laughable Lawrence O'Donnell claim in this thread (video and all) purporting that Trump allegedly "admitted" to trying to overturn "the" election.
> 
> EARTH TO BWK, FAUN, & ALL MINDLESS LIBERALS:  There WAS NO election to be overturned. What would have been "overturned", would have been the THEFT of a legitimate election, and thereby would have established a legitimate election.


You are a straight fucking idiot;


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> HA HA. FOOL.That link (nothing but anti-Trump propaganda-what do you expect all those leftists to say ?)) was accidently popped into a massive compendium of election fraud evidence.
> 
> Here's another little tidbit of Faunism.  Points to what he THINKS is a "gotcha", magnifies that, while ignoring 99% of all the rest of what was posted.
> 
> And nothing is "debunked" (another favorite liberal catchword) on words from liberals. Just look at the laughable Lawrence O'Donnell claim in this thread (video and all) purporting that Trump allegedly "admitted" to trying to overturn "the" election.
> 
> EARTH TO BWK, FAUN, & ALL MINDLESS LIBERALS:  There WAS NO election to be overturned. What would have been "overturned", would have been the THEFT of a legitimate election, and thereby would have established a legitimate election.


If Lawerence's segment was laughable, then where in the fuck is your counter argument making it laughable? Answer, no fucking where.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> Thanks for admitting you can't answer, and that 1688 polling places closed was why the Democrats had to have mail in and absentee voting, so the minorities could vote again. Which by the way, is the crust of the argument. The rest of your post is a cowardly rant, where none of what you say can be proven or is documented. Did I forget to tell you that you are a loser.


So if 1688 polling places were closed, and this was all set up during the Obama admin, by a liberal SCOTUS,, what are you crabbing to me for ? Go bitch out Breyer,, Sotomayer,, etc


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> Ha liar, prove illegal aliens changed the outcome of the election? That's right, you can't. Which is why you are nothing but a pathetic pos liar.


Haha. I didn't say illegals changed the outcome. As always, they changed the vote counts, but Trump still would have easily won if not for all the fraud.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> More lies. You've got none. Again, you are a pos liar.


Too ludicrous to deserve the dignity of a response.  Who do Dems think they're fooling ?


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> You are a straight fucking idiot;


Foolish liberal buffoon thinks I'm going to waste perfectly good time looking at MSNBC idiocy/lunacy ?  These guys don't know how lost they are.
Check MSNBC's ratings to see how much credibility those clown shows have.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> If Lawerence's segment was laughable, then where in the fuck is your counter argument making it laughable? Answer, no fucking where.


I already posted it, blind boy.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> Thanks for admitting you can't answer, and that 1688 polling places closed was why the Democrats had to have mail in and absentee voting, so the minorities could vote again. Which by the way, is the crust of the argument. The rest of your post is a cowardly rant, where none of what you say can be proven or is documented. Did I forget to tell you that you are a loser.


Liberal SCOTUS set it up. Go bitch at them.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> So if 1688 polling places were closed, and this was all set up during the Obama admin, by a liberal SCOTUS,, what are you crabbing to me for ? Go bitch out Breyer,, Sotomayer,, etc


  It wasn't all set up during Obama. It's still ongoing. That article dates the closings going all the way into 2018. No telling how many more there are today.

Breyer and Sotomayer never said they were for poll closings. That's on the Right to paralyze the minority vote. To cheat. That's why mail-in, early voting, and absentee voting should be expanded.

You are a pos cheater.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> Liberal SCOTUS set it up. Go bitch at them.


Did they close 1688 polling places? No, the cry baby loser cheating Republicans did.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> Foolish liberal buffoon thinks I'm going to waste perfectly good time looking at MSNBC idiocy/lunacy ?  These guys don't know how lost they are.
> Check MSNBC's ratings to see how much credibility those clown shows have.


You are weak, a coward, and intellectually bankrupt to lock horns with me over the truth. Because the truth is not on your side. Get lost coward.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> Fool. I back up everything I say. You're the one who doesnt'.  Weren't you the idiot who tried to claim that Trump inherited a good economy from Obama, only to have Trump mess it up in his first 2 years ?  Which I corrected - you're welcome.
> 
> Oh, so you have Trump ON VIDEO (you now claim), _"trying to steal the last election."_ (which he, of course, was the VICTIM of that).  So where's the VIDEO.  Mr DODGE ?
> I dont see it in any of YOUR posts.


  When you are publicly announcing pardons of the Jan.6th attackers, you are admitting guilt. Trump is an idiot.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> Biden is flying them around the country to boost Democrat VOTES in various states.  The migrants of course will VOTE Democrat, knowing their stay in the US depends upon Democrats being in power.  Hard to believe that information-deprived leftist victims of liberal OMISSION media could be this ignorant.
> 
> As for American Thinker, it another excellent source that liberals pretend is bad. HA HA. Boy, do they look ridiculous.
> 
> *INVALIDATION* is hard-wired into liberals.


Biden is flying them around the country to boost votes? No evidence of that. You are a liar.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> It wasn't all set up during Obama. It's still ongoing. That article dates the closings going all the way into 2018. No telling how many more there are today.
> 
> Breyer and Sotomayer never said they were for poll closings. That's on the Right to paralyze the minority vote. To cheat. That's why mail-in, early voting, and absentee voting should be expanded.
> 
> You are a pos cheater.


You're WRONG. It WAS set up by the 2013/2014 OBAMA Supreme Court, and justices he selected.  Breyer and Sotomayer were part of the decision which essentially struck down elements of the Voting Rights Act, that required areas of the United States with a history of discrimination to attain “pre-clearance” for changes to voting access including, for example, the closure of polls.

Some people have to be told twice.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> Did they close 1688 polling places? No, the cry baby loser cheating Republicans did.


It came from Obama's judges.  How many times must this be posted ?  Yikes.


----------



## justoffal

rightwinger said:


> I hope he runs
> Republicans deserve him
> 
> If Trump runs, count on Biden running again
> 
> He knows how to beat him.


Biden will be a corpse by then


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> You are weak, a coward, and intellectually bankrupt to lock horns with me over the truth. Because the truth is not on your side. Get lost coward.


When you get finished blowing all that meaningless hot air around, go check those ratings (in the basement) for MSNBC.  LOL  

And I did not "lock" my horns with you. I have gored you with them.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> When you are publicly announcing pardons of the Jan.6th attackers, you are admitting guilt. Trump is an idiot.


No, you're not.  The arrests of the Jan 6 attackers was overdone. Long sentences with zero due process of law.  The guilt is with the fascist Biden Admin. for locking these people up for so long unconstitutionally.  YOU're the "idiot".


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> Biden is flying them around the country to boost votes? No evidence of that. You are a liar.


Only a baboon would not know what Biden is doing, or a shallow phony, pretending to not know.  So why do you think Biden is flying them into Texas and Florida ? Because he wants to grace us with their presence ?  Because they're all top notch scientists and violin vituosos ?

You are cheapening this forum.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

protectionist said:


> When you get finished blowing all that meaningless hot air around, go check those ratings (in the basement) for MSNBC.  LOL
> 
> And I did not "lock" my horns with you. I have gored you with them.
> 
> View attachment 597423


BWK said "China did everything right" and he is not an American. This is the human filth you're debating. Just an FYI


----------



## protectionist

rightwinger said:


> If Trump runs, count on Biden running again
> 
> He knows how to beat him


Yup, with a wide variety of election fraud, spread all across the country.


----------



## rightwinger

protectionist said:


> Yup, with a wide variety of election fraud, spread all across the country.


Trump engaged in fraud with phony lawsuits, fake electors, a misinformation campaign, an attempt to bully election officials and an Attack on the Capitol


----------



## protectionist

AzogtheDefiler said:


> BWK said "China did everything right" and he is not an American. This is the human filth you're debating. Just an FYI


I don't know where he lives, but he's a Democrat (obviously), and they are all GLOBALISTS, who approve of outsourcing and disapprove of national borders.  These internationalist communists have zero nationalist affiliation.  Human filth is an adequate description.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

protectionist said:


> I don't know where he lives, but he's a Democrat (obviously), and they are all GLOBALISTS, who approve of outsourcing and disapprove of national borders.  These internationalist communists have zero nationalist affiliation.  Human filth is an adequate description.


He isn't a Democrat, he is not an American. You do you.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

rightwinger said:


> Trump engaged in fraud with phony lawsuits, fake electors, a misinformation campaign, an attempt to bully election officials and an Attack on the Capitol


Yet....





__





						Regrets, you’ve had a few: 20% want Biden vote back
					





					www.msn.com
				












						Virginia Goes Red
					

Republicans had a good election night.




					www.nytimes.com


----------



## protectionist

rightwinger said:


> Trump engaged in fraud with phony lawsuits, fake electors, a misinformation campaign, an attempt to bully election officials and an Attack on the Capitol


No fake electors, no misinformation, no bullying election officials. These are all things Democrats did, and the attack on the capitol was orchestrated by Democrats, who removed fencing barriers, egged on protestors (I already posted the proper names), and facilitated by Capitol Police, who ushered them in, and escorted them around.









						Watch: Jan. 6 Video That Was Suppressed Shows Capitol Police Officer Waving Protesters Into Building
					

An unedited surveillance video from January 6 shows Capitol Police officers not only letting protesters walk unimpeded into the Capitol building, but […] More




					trendingpolitics.com
				












						Watch The Capitol Police Open The Doors And Invite Protesters In
					

Capitol police appeared to let a mass of Trump demonstrators right into the Capitol building at one entry point Wednesday.




					thefederalist.com
				












						In new defense, dozens of Capitol rioters say law enforcement 'let us in' to building
					

At least 29 people arrested for their role in the Jan. 6 attack on the Capitol claimed they thought they were free to enter because authorities didn't stop them.




					abcnews.go.com


----------



## rightwinger

protectionist said:


> No fake electors, no misinformation, no bullying election officials. These are all things Democrats did, and the attack on the capitol was orchestrated by Democrats, who removed fencing barriers, egged on protestors (I already posted the proper names), and facilitated by Capitol Police, who ushered them in, and escorted them around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch: Jan. 6 Video That Was Suppressed Shows Capitol Police Officer Waving Protesters Into Building
> 
> 
> An unedited surveillance video from January 6 shows Capitol Police officers not only letting protesters walk unimpeded into the Capitol building, but […] More
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trendingpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch The Capitol Police Open The Doors And Invite Protesters In
> 
> 
> Capitol police appeared to let a mass of Trump demonstrators right into the Capitol building at one entry point Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thefederalist.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In new defense, dozens of Capitol rioters say law enforcement 'let us in' to building
> 
> 
> At least 29 people arrested for their role in the Jan. 6 attack on the Capitol claimed they thought they were free to enter because authorities didn't stop them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcnews.go.com


LOL
I know you are, but what am I?


----------



## rightwinger

If Trump wins in 2024, can’t Kamala Harris just overturn his Electoral Votes?

Trump claims she can


----------



## protectionist

rightwinger said:


> If Trump wins in 2024, can’t Kamala Harris just overturn his Electoral Votes?
> 
> Trump claims she can


NO, Mr word twister, Trump does NOT claim that.  He never said anything about overturning a legal, legitimate election.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> You're WRONG. It WAS set up by the 2013/2014 OBAMA Supreme Court, and justices he selected.  Breyer and Sotomayer were part of the decision which essentially struck down elements of the Voting Rights Act, that required areas of the United States with a history of discrimination to attain “pre-clearance” for changes to voting access including, for example, the closure of polls.
> 
> Some people have to be told twice.


Obama didn't select John Roberts, Clarence Thomas, or Alito, so get a clue. And by the way, SCOTUS didn't close down 1688 polling places. The Republican party did. Why? We already know why? To cheat. They don't believe in free and fair elections. Their policies do not align with most of the country, so they have to cheat.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> No, you're not.  The arrests of the Jan 6 attackers was overdone. Long sentences with zero due process of law.  The guilt is with the fascist Biden Admin. for locking these people up for so long unconstitutionally.  YOU're the "idiot".


That's your opinion. The fact that Trump is pardoning criminals for his schemes to steal the election, proves he was admitting to trying to steal the election. And we haven't even covered the part where we have documentation of the scheme to use fake electors and steal voting machines.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> NO, Mr word twister, Trump does NOT claim that.  He never said anything about overturning a legal, legitimate election.


He doesn't have to. If he is pardoning criminals, he's already admitting to the crimes that he was a part of. And the other evidence where there is physical evidence where he tried to overturn the election. It's all there.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> No fake electors, no misinformation, no bullying election officials. These are all things Democrats did, and the attack on the capitol was orchestrated by Democrats, who removed fencing barriers, egged on protestors (I already posted the proper names), and facilitated by Capitol Police, who ushered them in, and escorted them around.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch: Jan. 6 Video That Was Suppressed Shows Capitol Police Officer Waving Protesters Into Building
> 
> 
> An unedited surveillance video from January 6 shows Capitol Police officers not only letting protesters walk unimpeded into the Capitol building, but […] More
> 
> 
> 
> 
> trendingpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Watch The Capitol Police Open The Doors And Invite Protesters In
> 
> 
> Capitol police appeared to let a mass of Trump demonstrators right into the Capitol building at one entry point Wednesday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thefederalist.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In new defense, dozens of Capitol rioters say law enforcement 'let us in' to building
> 
> 
> At least 29 people arrested for their role in the Jan. 6 attack on the Capitol claimed they thought they were free to enter because authorities didn't stop them.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> abcnews.go.com


No fake electors?    🤪      😂   We have forensic, documented evidence you fool.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> I don't know where he lives, but he's a Democrat (obviously), and they are all GLOBALISTS, who approve of outsourcing and disapprove of national borders.  These internationalist communists have zero nationalist affiliation.  Human filth is an adequate description.


Do you really care about national borders?  CIA in South America | Geopolitical Monitor









						Imperial Borders and Mythical Frontiers - TheHumanist.com
					

IMMIGRATION IS THE FOCAL POINT of the political moment, and it is the thing we Americans think about most foolishly—with the least history or context, with little common sense, and almost no perspective. It’s talked about as a new and unique national crisis for the very same reasons it’s been...




					thehumanist.com


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> Only a baboon would not know what Biden is doing, or a shallow phony, pretending to not know.  So why do you think Biden is flying them into Texas and Florida ? Because he wants to grace us with their presence ?  Because they're all top notch scientists and violin vituosos ?
> 
> You are cheapening this forum.


Good, then let's bypass the Baboon and go straight to you. What is he doing? Not your opinion, but something documented?


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> No, you're not.  The arrests of the Jan 6 attackers was overdone. Long sentences with zero due process of law.  The guilt is with the fascist Biden Admin. for locking these people up for so long unconstitutionally.  YOU're the "idiot".


"Overdone?" What does that even mean? Should they have been half way arrested? Explain in detail what was "overdone? "  What Constitutional amendment was violated?


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> "THEY" ?  Looks like you don't know WHO your "they" is.  Maybe you should do a bit of research before you go carelessly throwing words around.  For your edification, the closing of the polling places you're talking about occured in 2013, under the OBAMA administration.
> 
> Secondly,  LaShawn Warren, the vice president of campaigns for the Leadership Conference on Civil and Human Rights, one of the biggest gripers about the polling closures, admits that it was the *2013 Supreme Court decision*, which essentially struck down elements of the Voting Rights Act, that required areas of the United States with a history of discrimination to attain “pre-clearance” for changes to voting access including, for example, the closure of polls.
> 
> And guess who the members of the 2013 SCOTUS was.  In case you dont know, here they are > Ruth Bader Ginsberg, Elena Kagan, Sonia Sotomayer, Stephen Breyer, Anthony Kennedy, John Roberts. 6 liberal justices, all notorious for voting for Democrat favored positions.


Wrong, they didn't occur in 2013. They have been slowly closing them down all the way to 2018. Try again.


----------



## BWK

Indeependent said:


> Nassau County is Republican; never a shortage.


Someone ships it into Nassau county from where the illegals pick it for your sorry ass.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> Fool. I back up everything I say. You're the one who doesnt'.  Weren't you the idiot who tried to claim that Trump inherited a good economy from Obama, only to have Trump mess it up in his first 2 years ?  Which I corrected - you're welcome.
> 
> Oh, so you have Trump ON VIDEO (you now claim), _"trying to steal the last election."_ (which he, of course, was the VICTIM of that).  So where's the VIDEO.  Mr DODGE ?
> I dont see it in any of YOUR posts.


Trump did mess up the economy before he left. We lost millions of jobs because he dropped the ball on Covid, telling us it was a hoax.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> Why aren't you asking about how many illegal VOTES they got from Biden's illegal migrants ? Being airlifted all over the US, and then shielded by illegal sanctuary city laws.


Then I'll ask you. How many? Where are the documented numbers? That's right, you don't know. You know why? Because your a piece of shit liar, that's why.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> Thousands of people testified at hearings in 7 different states, Mr Deflection.


  🤪    😂 And? 😂🤪


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> Trump did mess up the economy before he left. We lost millions of jobs because he dropped the ball on Covid, telling us it was a hoax.


1.  I see no source/link of what you claim about what Trump said about Covid.

2. Even if you had a link, it wouldn't matter, because early on, when not much information was available yet, lots of people (includingDemocrats) were minimizing the Covid threat (ex. Nancy Pelosi shopping in population congested San Francisco Chinatown (without a mask), encouraging people to come there and shop, rather than staying at home.

3.  Eventually, the entire Covid scenario DID become a hoax, and still is, as the Covid death rate has been overstated (Comorbidities gone wild and reported as Covid), and is currently reported on the liberal media as being ludicrously higher than it actually is (as a result of hospitals profiting big bucks$$$ from the CARES Act)

4.  The economy in 2020 is generally not a year that can be correlated with Trump, because too much of it was lockdowns of the pandemic. Note that when Republicans began to denounce the lockdowns, and businesses reopened in the 3rd quarter of 2020, we had the BIGGEST GDP INCREASE in US history.

5.  Before the Covid pandemic disrupted everything including the US economy, Trump's economy was extremely good, with record highs in the stock markets, very low unemployment, and gave us a recovery in 2017 over the disastrous sinking economy of Obama in 2016, as shown by the famous V-GRAPH (famous on conservative TV shows that is (never shown on CNN, MSNBC, PBS)





6.  BWK - you're getting an education.  You're welcome.


----------



## rightwinger

protectionist said:


> NO, Mr word twister, Trump does NOT claim that.  He never said anything about overturning a legal, legitimate election.


Hang Mike Pence!


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> Then I'll ask you. How many? Where are the documented numbers? That's right, you don't know. You know why? Because your a piece of shit liar, that's why.


I DON'T HAVE TO KNOW.  Anybody that pretends that millions of illegal aliens arent voting in US elections (when there is nothing to stop them, and their precense in America, depends on Democrats being in power) is a JOKE.

Some things don't need exact numbers. Wanna tell us how many clouds pass over each year ? How many fish in the Atlantic Ocean ?  Answer: very many -with or without a number.   

You'd know this if you werent such a liberal media DUPE.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> 🤪    😂 And? 😂🤪


Not much of a comeback. Looks more like a white flag.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> 1.  I see no source/link of what you claim about what Trump said about Covid.
> 
> 2. Even if you had a link, it wouldn't matter, because early on, when not much information was available yet, lots of people (includingDemocrats) were minimizing the Covid threat (ex. Nancy Pelosi shopping in population congested San Francisco Chinatown (without a mask), encouraging people to come there and shop, rather than staying at home.
> 
> 3.  Eventually, the entire Covid scenario DID become a hoax, and still is, as the Covid death rate has been overstated (Comorbidities gone wild and reported as Covid), and is currently reported on the liberal media as being ludicrously higher than it actually is (as a result of hospitals profiting big bucks$$$ from the CARES Act)
> 
> 4.  The economy in 2020 is generally not a year that can be correlated with Trump, because too much of it was lockdowns of the pandemic. Note that when Republicans began to denounce the lockdowns, and businesses reopened in the 3rd quarter of 2020, we had the BIGGEST GDP INCREASE in US history.
> 
> 5.  Before the Covid pandemic disrupted everything including the US economy, Trump's economy was extremely good, with record highs in the stock markets, very low unemployment, and gave us a recovery in 2017 over the disastrous sinking economy of Obama in 2016, as shown by the famous V-GRAPH (famous on conservative TV shows that is (never shown on CNN, MSNBC, PBS)
> 
> View attachment 597506
> 6.  BWK - you're getting an education.  You're welcome.


Trump calls coronavirus Democrats' 'new hoax'   That's no problem. 

Almost a million people dead. Yea, it's a real hoax. That's why there's a thing called natural selection I guess. 

I noticed in 2015, it was higher than Trumps ever was.   Thanks!  Love the graph. Trump says he built a great economy. Numbers tell a different story.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> I DON'T HAVE TO KNOW.  Anybody that pretends that millions of illegal aliens arent voting in US elections (when there is nothing to stop them, and their precense in America, depends on Democrats being in power) is a JOKE.
> 
> Some things don't need exact numbers. Wanna tell us how many clouds pass over each year ? How many fish in the Atlantic Ocean ?  Answer: very many -with or without a number.
> 
> You'd know this if you werent such a liberal media DUPE.


You must be pretending, because we don't see any evidence now do we? Of course not, and we won't see any. Do you read Alice in Wonderland daily? 

"Some things don't need exact numbers?" You don't have any numbers. Remember, you're the piece of shit liar everyone knows you are.

"Liberal media dupe!" Great comeback their Einstein. Think of that one all by yourself did you?


----------



## Indeependent

BWK said:


> Someone ships it into Nassau county from where the illegals pick it for your sorry ass.


Could you elaborate in English?


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> Trump calls coronavirus Democrats' 'new hoax'   That's no problem.
> 
> Almost a million people dead. Yea, it's a real hoax. That's why there's a thing called natural selection I guess.
> 
> I noticed in 2015, it was higher than Trumps ever was.   Thanks! Love the graph. Trump says he built a great economy. Numbers tell a different story.


I'm having quite a time keeping up with all your constant ERRORS, and having to correct them and patch them up.

1.  Yes the coronavirus has been a hoax.  Democrats inflated the numbers in 2020, using the CARES Act and the hospitals' vested interest to report comorbidities as Covid cases and deaths.  By accepting the fictional numbers they had an excuse for lockdowns, thereby hurting the Trump economy, and taking away Trump's top campaign issue - his excellent economy before the pandemic.

2.  No, DUPE, there are not almost a million dead from Covid, or even 1/10 that many.  The only reason the numbers grew so high is because from the CARES Act, hospitals were PAID according to how many Covid deaths there were - so every ailment became written up as Covid.  This was reported by the CDC in March of 2020, right after the CARES Act came out, and you still don't know it now. What a pathetic DUPE.   

3.  Whatever Obama has in 2015, it was obliterated by his lousy SINKING economy a year later.  Luckily for us, Trump got elected and 2017 rescued us from 2016.


----------



## protectionist

Trump is in, in 2024.  What will liberals do when that day arrives ?  Woe is them.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> You must be pretending, because we don't see any evidence now do we? Of course not, and we won't see any. Do you read Alice in Wonderland daily?
> 
> "Some things don't need exact numbers?" You don't have any numbers. Remember, you're the piece of shit liar everyone knows you are.
> 
> "Liberal media dupe!" Great comeback their Einstein. Think of that one all by yourself did you?


The word "there" indicating place, is spelled T-H-E-R-E, Einstein.  The word you wrote (their) means plural possession of something.  Back to the 3rd grade for you.   

You don't see any evidence of illegal aliens voting ?  I just posted it yesterday, in no less than 9 source links, in Post # 624. Liberal dishonesty is flourishing, but who expected it to be this foolish & naive ?


----------



## Indeependent

protectionist said:


> The word "there" indicating place, is spelled T-H-E-R-E, Einstein.  The word you wrote (their) means plural possession of something.  Back to the 3rd grade for you.
> 
> You don't see any evidence of illegal aliens voting ?   I just posted it yesterday in Post # 624. Going blind ? ...or just when you find it convenient ?


BWK is pro-BLM and insists there were no riots after George Floyd died.
Your attempts to engage in a rational discussion with the hateful idiot are futile.


----------



## protectionist

Indeependent said:


> BWK is pro-BLM and insists there were no riots after George Floyd died.
> Your attempts to engage in a rational discussion with the hateful idiot are futile.


Yes.  He is in wild denial on about everything. Perhaps a good psychiatrist could have a cure.


----------



## BWK

Indeependent said:


> Could you elaborate in English?


No need. You're getting your face filled aren't you?


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> The word "there" indicating place, is spelled T-H-E-R-E, Einstein.  The word you wrote (their) means plural possession of something.  Back to the 3rd grade for you.
> 
> You don't see any evidence of illegal aliens voting ?  I just posted it yesterday, in no less than 9 source links, in Post # 624. Liberal dishonesty is flourishing, but who expected it to be this foolish & naive ?


  So you are Einstein.


protectionist said:


> The word "there" indicating place, is spelled T-H-E-R-E, Einstein.  The word you wrote (their) means plural possession of something.  Back to the 3rd grade for you.
> 
> You don't see any evidence of illegal aliens voting ?  I just posted it yesterday, in no less than 9 source links, in Post # 624. Liberal dishonesty is flourishing, but who expected it to be this foolish & naive ?


You know, you just have to keep walking behind your foot tracks to keep up with all the lies. In post# 624, you claimed illegals were voting right? You posted a Right-wing link that is talking about a survey. That's where you come up with the claim of evidence?   Sonny boy, you must be one stupid mf to use a survey as evidence. Where are the arrests? And why did these illegals answer to a survey? Are fucking kidding me? You mean to tell me a bunch of illegals answered a survey that they were breaking the law? Dude, why do you come to look stupid?


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> Yes.  He is in wild denial on about everything. Perhaps a good psychiatrist could have a cure.


And you are getting caught with a whole bunch of lies. Carry on.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> Trump is in, in 2024.  What will liberals do when that day arrives ?  Woe is them.


Trump is in a lot of criminal trouble right now, but you as well as Trump haven't figured that out. He won't be available.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> I'm having quite a time keeping up with all your constant ERRORS, and having to correct them and patch them up.
> 
> 1.  Yes the coronavirus has been a hoax.  Democrats inflated the numbers in 2020, using the CARES Act and the hospitals' vested interest to report comorbidities as Covid cases and deaths.  By accepting the fictional numbers they had an excuse for lockdowns, thereby hurting the Trump economy, and taking away Trump's top campaign issue - his excellent economy before the pandemic.
> 
> 2.  No, DUPE, there are not almost a million dead from Covid, or even 1/10 that many.  The only reason the numbers grew so high is because from the CARES Act, hospitals were PAID according to how many Covid deaths there were - so every ailment became written up as Covid.  This was reported by the CDC in March of 2020, right after the CARES Act came out, and you still don't know it now. What a pathetic DUPE.
> 
> 3.  Whatever Obama has in 2015, it was obliterated by his lousy SINKING economy a year later.  Luckily for us, Trump got elected and 2017 rescued us from 2016.
> 
> View attachment 597641
> 
> View attachment 597642
> 
> View attachment 597643 View attachment 597645


901,000 deaths in the U.S. A real hoax alright. What an insensitive pos you are. The stats prove you wrong, but please, are you still watching Alice in Wonderland? death toll from coronavirus in us - Google Search

As always, you are a pathetic pos liar; PolitiFact - Fact-check: Hospitals and COVID-19 payments









						VERIFY: Do hospitals get more funding by marking deaths COVID-19 related?
					

Viewers have reached out to ABC10 asking if hospitals are inflating the coronavirus death numbers to receive more funding.




					www.abc10.com
				




Hospital Payments and the COVID-19 Death Count - FactCheck.org  You are a dumb fuck who watches too much social media and FOX fucking propaganda news.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> And you are getting caught with a whole bunch of lies. Carry on.


That's what YOU're doing.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> Trump is in a lot of criminal trouble right now, but you as well as Trump haven't figured that out. He won't be available.


HA,  A lot of Dems have made predictions about Trump. None have come true.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> 901,000 deaths in the U.S. A real hoax alright. What an insensitive pos you are. The stats prove you wrong, but please, are you still watching Alice in Wonderland? death toll from coronavirus in us - Google Search
> 
> As always, you are a pathetic pos liar; PolitiFact - Fact-check: Hospitals and COVID-19 payments
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> VERIFY: Do hospitals get more funding by marking deaths COVID-19 related?
> 
> 
> Viewers have reached out to ABC10 asking if hospitals are inflating the coronavirus death numbers to receive more funding.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.abc10.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hospital Payments and the COVID-19 Death Count - FactCheck.org  You are a dumb fuck who watches too much social media and FOX fucking propaganda news.


I explained to you that what you call "the facts" are absolutely no such thing, They are concocted numbers of comorbitities resulting from CARES Act  $$$$$$$$$$ going to hospitals reporting Covid deaths.

Politfact! Factcheck.org!  OMG. You are so naive and lost.  Fool, the CDC openly admitted their own numbers were wrong, highly inflated, but they kept reporting them anyway, because that what they kept getting from the hospitals.  This is very old news, and you are clueless on it after almost 2 years.   Sheeesh!  









						CDC director Walensky admits Covid deaths inflated, 6% of all deaths attributed to COVID-19 were Covid only, 94 percent had 2 to 3 serious ailments and were mostly aged
					

CDC director Walensky admits Covid deaths inflated, 6% of all deaths attributed to COVID-19 were Covid only, 94 percent had 2 to 3 serious ailments and were mostly aged “Why are we vaccinating heal…




					citizenwells.com
				









						CDC Director: ‘I Think You’re Correct’ About Inflated COVID Death Statistics
					

Centers for Disease Control and Prevention Director Dr. Robert Redfield acknowledged Friday that the number of COVID-19 deaths could be inflated where someone who had the virus actually died from something else, but it was recorded as a COVID death.




					www.cnsnews.com


----------



## Indeependent

BWK said:


> No need. You're getting your face filled aren't you?


Don't become a comedian...you will starve.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> So you are Einstein.
> 
> You know, you just have to keep walking behind your foot tracks to keep up with all the lies. In post# 624, you claimed illegals were voting right? You posted a Right-wing link that is talking about a survey. That's where you come up with the claim of evidence?   Sonny boy, you must be one stupid mf to use a survey as evidence. Where are the arrests? And why did these illegals answer to a survey? Are fucking kidding me? You mean to tell me a bunch of illegals answered a survey that they were breaking the law? Dude, why do you come to look stupid?


HA HA.Oh  "rightwing link" is it? And where do you think a story about illegal aliens voting is going to appear ? In the Washington Post ? New York Times ? Mother Jones ?
Nitwit.

You really have no idea what's going on about illegal aliens.  I ask illegal aliens about their immigration status all the time (in Spanish of course). They openly brag about their illegallity, and how they have jobs (show me their photo IDs), steal videos from the library, vote in US elections, drive without a license, start wildfires, and engage in rape (acceptable in Mexico). They were also drinking beer while on the job (construction), which probably added to their open way of talking.

As for arrests, how would there be any ?,,,when not one state in the US requires proof of citizenship to vote. Illegals walk right up and register and vote just like anybody else.  Democrat election officials arent going to stop them, and republican election officials have no way to stop them, as they have no idea who is a citizen and who isnt.
Hell, in about 20 states, there is no ID requirement OF ANY KIND.  NONE.






You're getting an education.   😐


----------



## Indeependent

protectionist said:


> HA HA.Oh  "rightwing link" is it? And where do you think a story about illegal aliens voting is going to appear ? In the Washington Post ? New York Times ? Mother Jones ?
> Nitwit.
> 
> You really have no idea what's going on about illegal aliens.


I suggested that at least one member of his family is a member of BLM and he didn't deny it.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> HA HA.Oh  "rightwing link" is it? And where do you think a story about illegal aliens voting is going to appear ? In the Washington Post ? New York Times ? Mother Jones ?
> Nitwit.
> 
> You really have no idea what's going on about illegal aliens.  I ask illegal aliens about their immigration status all the time (in Spanish of course). They openly brag about their illegallity, and how they have jobs (show me their photo IDs), steal videos from the library, vote in US elections, drive without a license, start wildfires, and engage in rape (acceptable in Mexico). They were also drinking beer while on the job (construction), which probably added to their open way of talking.
> 
> As for arrests, how would there be any ?,,,when not one state in the US requires proof of citizenship to vote. Illegals walk right up and register and vote just like anybody else.  Democrat election officials arent going to stop them, and republican election officials have no way to stop them, as they have no idea who is a citizen and who isnt.
> Hell, in about 20 states, there is no ID requirement OF ANY KIND.  NONE.
> 
> View attachment 597680
> 
> You're getting an education.   😐


Poor, unhinged gramps. 

That's a map of state requirements to vote. To vote and have the vote counted, one must first be registered to vote and no state registers illegal aliens to vote in federal elections.

You lose as always because you're a loser.


----------



## protectionist

Indeependent said:


> I suggested that at least one member of his family is a member of BLM and he didn't deny it.


Nothing dumber than BLM.  Their leaders own mansions from the donations$$$$$ that donor thought were going to improve lives of millions of black people.  In the meantime, they oppose Donald Trump, who has done more to help blacks than anyone in America.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> Poor, unhinged gramps.
> 
> That's a map of state requirements to vote. To vote and have the vote counted, one must first be registered to vote and no state registers illegal aliens to vote in federal elections.
> 
> You lose as always because you're a loser.


You idiot. EVERY state registers illegal aliens to vote, and it is done for millions of them.  There are no citizenship proof requirements for registering or voting.  No election official is able to ascertain any illegal alien's nationality or citizenship, at any time.

The mass voting of illegal aliens is the whole reason why they are being allowed to pour into the country by the millions, and why Biden is airlifting them to red states like Florida and Texas, in the hope of turning those high electoral vote states blue in time for November 2024. You're an ass.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> So you are Einstein.
> 
> In post# 624, you claimed illegals were voting right? You posted a Right-wing link that is talking about a survey.


_"A__ right-wing link"_ ?  I posted 9 of them.  Why do you make a fool of yourself ?


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> You idiot. EVERY state registers illegal aliens to vote, and it is done for millions of them.  There are no citizenship proof requirements for registering or voting.  No election official is able to ascertain any illegal alien's nationality or citizenship, at any time.
> 
> The mass voting of illegal aliens is the whole reason why they are being allowed to pour into the country by the millions, and why Biden is airlifting them to red states like Florida and Texas, in the hope of turning those high electoral vote states blue in time for November 2024. You're an ass.



You're beyond help, gramps. It's illegal in all states for illegal aliens to register to vote in federal elections. No state registers them.


----------



## Indeependent

Faun said:


> You're beyond help, gramps. It's illegal in all states for illegal aliens to register to vote in federal elections. No state registers them.


Illegals vote when people die or move away from a district as zero proof is required at polls to vote.
Anyone associated with a political club can get the voter rolls.

Then they hand out the names and addresses to the trespassers.


----------



## Faun

Indeependent said:


> Illegals vote when people die or move away from a district as zero proof is required at polls to vote.
> Anyone associated with a political club can get the voter rolls.
> 
> Then they hand out the names and addresses to the trespassers.



LOL

Because illegal aliens monitor the movements of American residents and the poll books, right?


----------



## Indeependent

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Because illegal aliens monitor the movements of American residents and the poll books, right?


Before your next ad hominem, answer this question...
Is that what I posted?

You see, living behind a gate, you don't get to see all the trespassers working in food service, mowing lawns and construction.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> You're beyond help, gramps. It's illegal in all states for illegal aliens to register to vote in federal elections. No state registers them.


Oh, it's "illegal" ....._"in all states for illegal aliens to register to vote in federal elections."_

Oh GEE WILIKERS:  thanks so much for informing me of that, Faun.  And after all, we all know how law-abiding illegal aliens are,  and that they wouldn't dream of doing anything illegal.  

*EARTH TO FAUN: * Unless they openly state that they are non-citizens, yeah , the election authorities have no way of ascertaining that they are illegal.  Proof of citizenship is not required in a single US state.
Not rocket science >> So they simply claim that they are citizens (OMG, would they ever do something like that?), and just register and vote, like everyone else.

I hope this doesn't give you a neurosis, but this has been going on since before I was born, non-stop, increasing leaps & bounds every decade, especially now.  The fact is there is no state in America that does NOT register them. They vote by the MILLIONS, and this is why Biden has eliminated the Mexican border.
You're welcome.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> HA,  A lot of Dems have made predictions about Trump. None have come true.


He was impeached twice and was a one term president. All predictions came true.


----------



## Maxnovax

BWK said:


> He was impeached twice and was a one term president. All predictions came true.


He won 84% of the counties in America.. if you subtract the states that were stuffing the ballots he won 95%


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> Oh, it's "illegal" ....._"in all states for illegal aliens to register to vote in federal elections."_
> 
> Oh GEE WILIKERS:  thanks so much for informing me of that, Faun.  And after all, we all know how law-abiding illegal aliens are,  and that they wouldn't dream of doing anything illegal.
> 
> *EARTH TO FAUN: * Unless they openly state that they are non-citizens, yeah , the election authorities have no way of ascertaining that they are illegal.  Proof of citizenship is not required in a single US state.
> Not rocket science >> So they simply claim that they are citizens (OMG, would they ever do something like that?), and just register and vote, like everyone else.
> 
> I hope this doesn't give you a neurosis, but this has been going on since before I was born, non-stop, increasing leaps & bounds every decade, especially now.  The fact is there is no state in America that does NOT register them. They vote by the MILLIONS, and this is why Biden has eliminated the Mexican border.
> You're welcome.


And since you were born, how much evidence have you compiled that they were voting in such numbers that they would change the election?


----------



## BWK

Maxnovax said:


> He won 84% of the counties in America.. if you subtract the states that were stuffing the ballots he won 95%


Too bad you can't prove any of that. Go back in your closet.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> _"A__ right-wing link"_ ?  I posted 9 of them.  Why do you make a fool of yourself ?


Why are you running from your own argument?


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> Nothing dumber than BLM.  Their leaders own mansions from the donations$$$$$ that donor thought were going to improve lives of millions of black people.  In the meantime, they oppose Donald Trump, who has done more to help blacks than anyone in America.


Really? Link please?


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> HA HA.Oh  "rightwing link" is it? And where do you think a story about illegal aliens voting is going to appear ? In the Washington Post ? New York Times ? Mother Jones ?
> Nitwit.
> 
> You really have no idea what's going on about illegal aliens.  I ask illegal aliens about their immigration status all the time (in Spanish of course). They openly brag about their illegallity, and how they have jobs (show me their photo IDs), steal videos from the library, vote in US elections, drive without a license, start wildfires, and engage in rape (acceptable in Mexico). They were also drinking beer while on the job (construction), which probably added to their open way of talking.
> 
> As for arrests, how would there be any ?,,,when not one state in the US requires proof of citizenship to vote. Illegals walk right up and register and vote just like anybody else.  Democrat election officials arent going to stop them, and republican election officials have no way to stop them, as they have no idea who is a citizen and who isnt.
> Hell, in about 20 states, there is no ID requirement OF ANY KIND.  NONE.
> 
> View attachment 597680
> 
> You're getting an education.   😐


No, I'm not. I'm understanding that you and the truth are totally divorced from each other.


----------



## Maxnovax

BWK said:


> Too bad you can't prove any of that. Go back in your closet.


It’s on video,, Democrats will answer it it very soon


----------



## BWK

Indeependent said:


> Don't become a comedian...you will starve.


I doubt it. Unlike you, I accept what the real problem is.


----------



## Maxnovax

BWK said:


> I doubt it. Unlike you, I accept what the real problem is.


What are you gonna do when Trump is reinstated as President of the United States


----------



## Indeependent

BWK said:


> I doubt it. Unlike you, I accept what the real problem is.


You are the problem; you're just too hateful and stupid to realize it.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> Really? Link please?


About BLM, or Trump's assistance to blacks ?


----------



## protectionist

Maxnovax said:


> What are you gonna do when Trump is reinstated as President of the United States


I wonder if he even lives in the United States.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Oh, it's "illegal" ....._"in all states for illegal aliens to register to vote in federal elections."_
> 
> Oh GEE WILIKERS:  thanks so much for informing me of that, Faun.  And after all, we all know how law-abiding illegal aliens are,  and that they wouldn't dream of doing anything illegal.
> 
> *EARTH TO FAUN: * Unless they openly state that they are non-citizens, yeah , the election authorities have no way of ascertaining that they are illegal.  Proof of citizenship is not required in a single US state.
> Not rocket science >> So they simply claim that they are citizens (OMG, would they ever do something like that?), and just register and vote, like everyone else.
> 
> I hope this doesn't give you a neurosis, but this has been going on since before I was born, non-stop, increasing leaps & bounds every decade, especially now.  The fact is there is no state in America that does NOT register them. They vote by the MILLIONS, and this is why Biden has eliminated the Mexican border.
> You're welcome.


LOL

You're such a dumbfuck, gramps. I'm not saying it doesn't happen because it's illegal and illegal aliens are saints who wouldn't break the law. I'm saying it doesn't happen because it's illegal and so the states don't register illegal aliens to vote. And yes, everyone has to submit some form of ID which weeds out illegal aliens, including a social security number, a driver's license, or a passport..


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> No, I'm not. I'm understanding that you and the truth are totally divorced from each other.


I suspect you are in some pathological state of denial, in need of head shrinking.  Nobody could be this idiotic.


----------



## Faun

Maxnovax said:


> He won 84% of the counties in America.. if you subtract the states that were stuffing the ballots he won 95%


So?


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> You're such a dumbfuck, gramps. I'm not saying it doesn't happen because it's illegal and illegal aliens are saints who wouldn't break the law. I'm saying it doesn't happen because it's illegal and so the states don't register illegal aliens to vote. And yes, everyone has to submit some form of ID which weeds out illegal aliens, including a social security number, a driver's license, or a passport..


1.  The map I posted shows 17 states requiring no ID of any kind.

2.  As I stated, not 1 of  50 states requires proof of citizenship to register or vote in US elections.

3.  As also stated, states don't permit illegal aliens to register to vote.  They simply don't know that they are illegal aliens, and the illegals don't volunteer the information.  Get it ?

4.  As also previously stated > this isn't rocket science.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> And since you were born, how much evidence have you compiled that they were voting in such numbers that they would change the election?


I posted 9 source links.  You require double digits ?   

I also posted many PAGES of evidence, you just prefer to DENY it.  Doesn't matter how much evidence is presented to you, Mr Denial.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> He was impeached twice and was a one term president. All predictions came true.


"Impeached" as you call it, by THIEVES, and election stolen by the same THIEVES.

PS - if he was impeached, then how come he remained president, after these so-called impeachments ?


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> Why are you running from your own argument?


Is there a doctor in the house ?  I mean really.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> So?


So you support thieves - and you ought to be ashamed of yourself.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> 1.  The map I posted shows 17 states requiring no ID of any kind.


Dumbfuck...

*again...* you showed a map about showing ID when voting. 

*again...* I'm talking about when registering to vote.

Are you too senile to understand those are two entirely separate events??



protectionist said:


> 2.  As I stated, not 1 of  50 states requires proof of citizenship to register or vote in US elections.
> 
> 3.  As also stated, states don't permit illegal aliens to register to vote.  They simply don't know that they are illegal aliens, and the illegals don't volunteer the information.  Get it ?
> 
> 4.  As also previously stated > this isn't rocket science.



You're dumber than dumb. *Again...* everyone (includes illegal aliens) has to present a form of ID to register to vote. That ID identifies if they're American or not.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> "Impeached" as you call it, by THIEVES, and election stolen by the same THIEVES.
> 
> PS - if he was impeached, then how come he remained president, after these so-called impeachments ?


Nope, impeached by the democratically elected House of Representatives for violating his oath of office.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> So you support thieves - and you ought to be ashamed of yourself.


Nope.


----------



## Maxnovax

protectionist said:


> I wonder if he even lives in the United States.


I wonder if you have holes in your mouth? Lol


----------



## Maxnovax

Faun said:


> So?


So don’t have sticker shock lol


----------



## Faun

Maxnovax said:


> So don’t have sticker shock lol


I don't.


----------



## Maxnovax

Faun said:


> I don't.


We will see


----------



## Faun

Maxnovax said:


> We will see


LOL

I'm still waiting to see a hammer laying in the street on Satilla Drive. When you say _we will see_, that means never.


----------



## Maxnovax

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> I'm still waiting to see a hammer laying in the street on Satilla Drive. When you say _we will see_, that means never.


Pic has been posted many times.. ask the black panthers to stop scaring the judge abs lawyers


----------



## Faun

Maxnovax said:


> Pic has been posted many times.. ask the black panthers to stop scaring the judge abs lawyers


No, no picture of a hammer has ever been posted. Even worse, not one of the three defendants in the case claimed either Arbery had a hammer or that there was a hammer in the street.


----------



## Maxnovax

Faun said:


> No, no picture of a hammer has ever been posted. Even worse, not one of the three defendants in the case claimed either Arbery had a hammer or that there was a hammer in the street.


We’re they asked?


----------



## Faun

Maxnovax said:


> We’re they asked?


It's no one's job to ask them. It's their job to formulate their own defense. And they never said a word about a hammer.


----------



## Maxnovax

Faun said:


> It's no one's job to ask them. It's their job to formulate their own defense. And they never said a word about a hammer.


There is a lot of things the judge left out, it’s what happens the the black kkk is out side with weapons and a black mob leader is staring you down


----------



## Faun

Maxnovax said:


> There is a lot of things the judge left out, it’s what happens the the black kkk is out side with weapons and a black mob leader is staring you down


Again, it's not the judge's job to tell the defense how to defend their clients. 

That was up to the defense and they never said a word about a hammer.


----------



## Colin norris

The Purge said:


> Perhaps the optimistic outcome of this recent poll would actually entice Donald Trump to join the presidential race in 2024.
> 
> The former president has repeatedly said that he is looking at the prospect “very seriously” but “it’s a bit too soon” to launch his bid.
> 
> According to a May 2021 poll, Donald Trump will be the clear winner if he ran in the 2024 presidential election against Vice President Kamala Harris.
> 
> (Excerpt) Read more at recentlyheard.com
> 
> That’s if there’s a recognizable country for him to be president of after Xiden and his gang are finished with it!!!


Trump cannot win and the numbers from last time are proof if that.


----------



## BWK

Faun said:


> Again, it's not the judge's job to tell the defense how to defend their clients.
> 
> That was up to the defense and they never said a word about a hammer.


All that child does is lie.


----------



## BWK

Colin norris said:


> Trump cannot win and the numbers from last time are proof if that.


They are trying to fix that with the 400 voter suppression bills, because mail-in and absentee fixed the problem with the 1688 poll closings.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> About BLM, or Trump's assistance to blacks ?
> 
> View attachment 598200


     You don't even know what BLM is. You are one ignorant mf.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> "Impeached" as you call it, by THIEVES, and election stolen by the same THIEVES.
> 
> PS - if he was impeached, then how come he remained president, after these so-called impeachments ?


Dude, where is your fucking evidence the election was stolen? Stop the lies. Prove what you are saying or get lost. You keep making an idiot of yourself.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> Is there a doctor in the house ?  I mean really.
> 
> View attachment 598208


Me too. Where is the evidence the election was stolen?


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> I posted 9 source links.  You require double digits ?
> 
> I also posted many PAGES of evidence, you just prefer to DENY it.  Doesn't matter how much evidence is presented to you, Mr Denial.





protectionist said:


> I posted 9 source links.  You require double digits ?
> 
> I also posted many PAGES of evidence, you just prefer to DENY it.  Doesn't matter how much evidence is presented to you, Mr Denial.


OMG! How can people be this stupid? There is no evidence and there never will be.


----------



## Colin norris

BWK said:


> They are trying to fix that with the 400 voter suppression bills, because mail-in and absentee fixed the problem with the 1688 poll closings.


Here's the numbers I'm talking about. 
Trump lost because CLEARLY there were republicans changed their minds and voted for Biden. Both candidates attracted more votes than last elevtion. 
You are now asking the recruiters to Biden,  to change their mind and vote for the same idiot they kicked out. Did you really think they will do that???? Of course not. 
Those are the numbers that will NOT get trumps vote. 

Do the numbers son. That's where the truth lies. Forget your silly suppression bills etc.  It's all about numbers.


----------



## BWK

Colin norris said:


> Here's the numbers I'm talking about.
> Trump lost because CLEARLY there were republicans changed their minds and voted for Biden. Both candidates attracted more votes than last elevtion.
> You are now asking the recruiters to Biden,  to change their mind and vote for the same idiot they kicked out. Did you really think they will do that???? Of course not.
> Those are the numbers that will NOT get trumps vote.
> 
> Do the numbers son. That's where the truth lies. Forget your silly suppression bills etc.  It's all about numbers.


We'll, that's just the thing, I am doing the numbers. And you are right, there are Republicans who were disgusted with Trump, so they voted with Biden. 

But as for numbers, just use a little horse sense. When the GOP went out and closed down 1688 polling places in minority areas, do you think there were only a few hundred who didn't cast their votes? What does your brain immediately tell you? Give us a number as to what you think would work? My horse sense tells me the figure could easily be several million. Taking into account, the elderly, poor, ill, no car, etc. 

And another reality is voter suppression. The GOP has invested all their time on it for a reason. So, there is nothing silly about it. As a matter of fact, if it were silly, Garland wouldn't be taking the matter up in court.


----------



## Colin norris

BWK said:


> We'll, that's just the thing, I am doing the numbers. And you are right, there are Republicans who were disgusted with Trump, so they voted with Biden.
> 
> But as for numbers, just use a little horse sense. When the GOP went out and closed down 1688 polling places in minority areas, do you think there were only a few hundred who didn't cast their votes? What does your brain immediately tell you? Give us a number as to what you think would work? My horse sense tells me the figure could easily be several million. Taking into account, the elderly, poor, ill, no car, etc.
> 
> And another reality is voter suppression. The GOP has invested all their time on it for a reason. So, there is nothing silly about it. As a matter of fact, if it were silly, Garland wouldn't be taking the matter up in court.


I reiterate what I said.


----------



## Faun

Colin norris said:


> Here's the numbers I'm talking about.
> Trump lost because CLEARLY there were republicans changed their minds and voted for Biden. Both candidates attracted more votes than last elevtion.
> You are now asking the recruiters to Biden,  to change their mind and vote for the same idiot they kicked out. Did you really think they will do that???? Of course not.
> Those are the numbers that will NOT get trumps vote.
> 
> Do the numbers son. That's where the truth lies. Forget your silly suppression bills etc.  It's all about numbers.


I'm sure there were many Republicans who voted for Biden. I even know some of them. But overall, according to exit polling, significantly more Republicans voted for Trump in 2020 (94%) than in 2016 (88%); and fewer of them voted for the Democrat in 2020 (6%) than in 2016 (8%).

Nominally speaking, while overall voter turnout was about 17% higher in 2020 than in 2016, Trump got 53.6 million votes from Republicans in 2020 compared to 39.3 million in 2016, an increase of 36%. While their support for the Democrat decreased 4% from 3.6 million votes in 2016 to 3.4 million votes in 2020.


----------



## Colin norris

Faun said:


> I'm sure there were many Republicans who voted for Biden. I even know some of them. But overall, according to exit polling, significantly more Republicans voted for Trump in 2020 (94%) than in 2016 (88%); and fewer of them voted for the Democrat in 2020 (6%) than in 2016 (8%).
> 
> Nominally speaking, while overall voter turnout was about 17% higher in 2020 than in 2016, Trump got 53.6 million votes from Republicans in 2020 compared to 39.3 million in 2016, an increase of 36%. While their support for the Democrat decreased 4% from 3.6 million votes in 2016 to 3.4 million votes in 2020.


Sorry my friend. Assumptions don't count at ballot boxes. 
The fact remains Biden outvoted him "bigly" and even if your still have your un founded fraud claims which were proven to be wrong, Biden won convincingly. So ramble on with your prejudiced assumptions.  It means nothing compared to the truth.


----------



## Faun

Colin norris said:


> Sorry my friend. Assumptions don't count at ballot boxes.
> The fact remains Biden outvoted him "bigly" and even if your still have your un founded fraud claims which were proven to be wrong, Biden won convincingly. So ramble on with your prejudiced assumptions.  It means nothing compared to the truth.


The numbers I posted aren't assumptions. They're the figures collected by exit polling.


----------



## Colin norris

Faun said:


> The numbers I posted aren't assumptions. They're the figures collected by exit polling.


It doesn't matter. They mean nothing because they were obviously lying. Can't you understand that?  Your pathetic excuses are becoming monotonous.  
TRUMP LOST DEMOCRATICALLY. For the sale of your Religion and the salvation of man, get over it.


----------



## Faun

Colin norris said:


> It doesn't matter. They mean nothing because they were obviously lying. Can't you understand that?  Your pathetic excuses are becoming monotonous.
> TRUMP LOST DEMOCRATICALLY. For the sale of your Religion and the salvation of man, get over it.


LOL

Why would I think they were lying but instead believe you know what you're talking about??

The numbers are what they are. Deal with it.


----------



## BWK

Colin norris said:


> I reiterate what I said.


So do I.


----------



## BWK

Colin norris said:


> It doesn't matter. They mean nothing because they were obviously lying. Can't you understand that?  Your pathetic excuses are becoming monotonous.
> TRUMP LOST DEMOCRATICALLY. For the sale of your Religion and the salvation of man, get over it.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> You don't even know what BLM is. You are one ignorant mf.


Sure I know.  It's a moronic, anti-white, anti-police, anti- family, anti-capitalism, criminal con job operation, that hoodwinks blacks and their supporters to donate money to them, which is kept by the leaders of the scam, with which they buy mansions.

As protests broke out across the country in the name of Black Lives Matter, the group’s co-founder went on a real estate buying binge, snagging four high-end homes for $3.2 million in the US alone, according to property records.
Patrisse Khan-Cullors, 37, also eyed property in the Bahamas at an ultra-exclusive resort where Justin Timberlake and Tiger Woods both have homes, The Post has learned.

Luxury apartments and townhouses at the beachfront Albany resort outside Nassau are priced between $5 million and $20 million, according to a local agent.
The self-described Marxist last month purchased a $1.4 million home on a secluded road a short drive from Malibu in Los Angeles, according to a report. The 2,370-square-foot property features “soaring ceilings, skylights and plenty of windows” with canyon views. The Topanga Canyon homestead, which includes two houses on a quarter-acre, is just one of three homes Khan-Cullors owns in the Los Angeles area, public records show.

Some fellow activists were taken aback by the real estate revelations.
Hawk Newsome, the head of Black Lives Matter Greater New York City, which is not affiliated with Khan-Cullors’ Black Lives Matter Global Network Foundation, called for “an independent investigation” to find out how the global network spends its money.
MORE ON:BLACK LIVES MATTER​
In letter to AG Garland, Sen. Cotton said BLM protester who killed man in fire should get longer sentence​
Black Lives Matter is imploding in scandal — a lesson about causes deemed beyond question​
Memphis BLM founder sentenced 6 years in prison for illegally voting​
Letters to the Editor — Feb. 6, 2022​


----------



## protectionist

Colin norris said:


> Trump cannot win and the numbers from last time are proof if that.


The FRAUD numbers.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> They are trying to fix that with the 400 voter suppression bills, because mail-in and absentee fixed the problem with the 1688 poll closings.


Poll closings that came from an Obama administration liberal 2013/2014 US Supreme Court.

As for voter suppression, Democrats hate it, because it could stop the illegal voting of millions of illegal aliens that Biden is pouring into the country, with the sole purpose of getting their votes, which he knows he can't get from the American people, who are giving him the lowest ratings of any president in US history.  Kamala Harris even worse.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> Dude, where is your fucking evidence the election was stolen? Stop the lies. Prove what you are saying or get lost. You keep making an idiot of yourself.


My evidence, in massive amounts, is in this forum, and you've seen it, Mr Pretender.

Cool though, that you keep giving me the opportunity to post it again, for those who havn't seen it (might take 2 weeks to read it all).

*Arizona*
An anonymous email sent to the Justice Department criminal division and Arizona legislature alleged that in Pima County, 35,000 votes were fraudulently embedded in advance of the election on behalf of each Democratic candidate at the local and federal level. The allegation coincides with a spike or "injection" of 143,000 votes noted at 8:06 p.m. on election night.

According to the email, discussed at a hearing, Pima County Democrats held a meeting on Sept. 10, 2020 in which plans were detailed to illegally inject 35,000 votes for each Democrat at the outset in statistically adjusted embeds that could be written off as human error if audited.

There was no proper validation of 1.9 million signatures on mail in ballots.

Dominion machines were connected to the internet, according to a witness at a GOP hearing, raising serious security issues.

A hearing witness states she was instructed to allow people to vote who were not registered in the state, who were not on the voter rolls, who had out of state driver's licenses, who not had been residents long enough, who had not registered in time or who said they were registered in another state. However, pro-Trump voters from other counties were sent away, she says. She also says somebody apparently brought homeless people from outside the precinct in to vote. She also says 13,000 votes, when counted, were unobserved by Republicans.

She says just what she personally observed over five hours in one day impacted approximately 2,000 votes. She also said a poll observer for Democrats from California told her he was there "to help turn this precinct blue... this is one of our problem ones." He told her they were also focusing on Maricopa County.

A Republican Party leader says she watched votes for Trump be changed to or counted for Biden once they were place in the machine. In a lawsuit, she also says in parts of Maricopa County there were not proper safeguards verifying that mail-in ballots came from registered voters. She also says Republicans were not allowed a proper view of the counting process. (More to come from Arizona hearing soon...)

Watch: Arizona hearing

State officials blame “a data error” for conflicting and fluctuating results in one county that dropped the appearance of Biden’s lead by 6,000 votes, and then posted it back again.

*California*
Two men are charged with voter fraud after they allegedly submitted more than 8,000 fraudulent voter registration applications for homeless people between July and October 2020.

Pair Charged With Voter Fraud | Los Angeles County District Attorney's Office

*Georgia*
Allegations of "clear evidence of vote switching" from Trump to Biden, including 30,000 votes among several counties.








There were illegal votes from as many as 2,560 felons; 66,247 underage residents; 2,423 people who were not registered; 4,926 people who registered in another state after Georgia; more than 395 people who voted twice; 8,718 dead people; 2,664 who received absentee ballots outside the deadline; illegally blocked observers; failure to properly match signatures and verify identify and eligibility. That's according to a lawsuit filed on behalf of President Trump on Dec. 4.

Statistical analysis shows Biden pulling from behind in improbably consistent increments in Georgia and other states. “On Wednesday, Nov. 4, the New York Times reported President Trump was leading in Georgia by *103,997* votes. Then the Times’ continuous voting updates showed ballots arriving for Biden in multiples of 4,800 votes over and over again. In some vote dumps, the President actually lost votes.” This continued until Biden pulled ahead by almost exactly 1,000 votes, gaining *104,984 *votes in multiples of 4,800.








Read More

In Fulton County, all 900 military ballots went for Joe Biden. The 100% military vote rate for Biden seems improbably in conflict with the 2016 split, where Trump reportedly won the overall military vote 60% to 34%, according to attorney Lin Wood.

On election night, Georgia election officials suspended the vote count, citing a water leak in a master pipe. When Republican observers left, thousands of votes were counted, exclusively for Joe Biden. When people inquired, there was no work order for any leak. The only reported leak that night was a small leak in a toilet that “had nothing to do with a room with ballot counting,” according to a lawsuit filed by attorney Lin Wood. This was confirmed by a later investigation held by a state official.

Read Lin Wood Lawsuit

Election workers put masses of ballots in the wrong stacks and blocked Republican observers; there were suspiciously “pristine" “pre-printed” ballots; thousands of voters registered at specific, fraudulent addresses; 20,311 absentee or early votes were cast by people who were registered as having moved out of state; 96,000 votes were illegally counted for Biden; absentee ballot signatures were not properly matched. That’s according to attorney Sidney Powell’s lawsuit. The lawsuit also states that Dominion voting machines allowed for manual manipulation of vote tallies and alteration of settings to put ballots in a “question” pile where they can be deleted.

Read Sidney Powell Lawsuit

Attorney and registered Democrat Carlos Silva says he observed “widespread fraud” in several precincts, always benefitting Biden. At one precinct, a stack of absentee ballots had perfectly filled out black bubbles and, as poll workers went through the stack, he heard them call out Biden’s name “more than 500 times in a row.” At a second precinct, he observed similarly filled in black bubbles for Biden on absentee ballots and poll workers moved him away from his observation position. He observed absentee ballots for Trump counted for Biden; says the required signature verification process was not being followed; and thousands of the “perfect bubble” ballots were for Biden, with no state or local candidates selected. The claims are filed in a sworn declaration.

Read Declaration

Government data indicates "well over 100,000 illegal votes [in Georgia] were improperly counted, while tens of thousands of legal votes were not counted.” That’s according to the Thomas Moore Society's Amistad Project, which has filed litigation questioning more than 200,000 Georgia ballots.

Read More

Gov. Brian Kemp illegally authorized election officials to open outer envelopes of absentee ballots three weeks before the election, which is prohibited by state law, according to a lawsuit.

A Project Veritas video claims observers heard votes for Trump being counted for Biden.

See Video

Some voters who requested a mail-in ballot but instead decided to vote in person on Election Day were denied the chance to vote in person, according to a witness. The witness also said many such voters were denied the opportunity to cast a “provisional” mail-in ballot on Election Day. Signatures on mail-in ballot envelopes weren’t verified during the recount, says a witness. Some counties didn’t recount ballots by hand, but improperly used machines. One observer said he saw a batch of ballots that was suspiciously “pristine,” almost all for Biden, and “there was a difference in the texture of the paper.”

At a Milton, Georgia, precinct, poll workers were asked to sign a chain of custody letter a day and a half before the voting machines arrived, according to a witness. She also said the machines were not sealed or locked as required, and the serial numbers didn’t match.

One observer described many batches of ballots in which every vote was for Biden, and says he saw that the watermark on some ballots differed from the rest.

Read More

Read Declaration

More than 1,000 early/absentee votes were cast by people whose registered addresses are at post offices, UPS, and FedEx; willfully disguising the box numbers as ‘Apt,’ ‘Unit,’ etc. in violation of state election law. That’s according to Matt Braynard, former data and strategy director for President Trump’s 2016 campaign. (A sample of 15 such address entries in a Nov. 24 tweet):

Read More

The hand recount was not legitimate because pro-Trump observers were not allowed proper access, according to multiple observers. Some votes for Trump were placed into piles for Biden. Some ballots from the “No Vote” and “Jorgensen” candidate trays were moved to the “Biden” tray, according to one witness.

A recount monitor flagged a 9,626-vote error in the hand recount in DeKalb County, according to the chairman of the Georgia Republican Party in a declaration. One batch had 10,707 votes for Biden and 13 for Trump. But the true count was 1,081 for Biden and 13 for Trump. Two official counters had signed off on the miscounted batch.

Read Affidavit

Read More

A post-election audit and recount discovered memory cards with thousands of uncounted ballots, most of them for Trump, two weeks after the election: 508 in Walton County, 2,600 in Floyd County and 2,755 in Fayette County. The discovery cut Biden’s lead in the state by more than 1,400 votes.

Read More

In one county, 3,300 votes were found after the election on memory sticks that had not been loaded into the central vote tally system. There are no procedures to ensure the security of the USB drives reporting vote tallies, according to a lawsuit.

Georgia election officials allegedly intended to alter and/or wipe machines. A judge granted attorney Lin Wood's emergency request to preserve the machines as-they-are while other motions are considered (Sunday, Nov. 29).

Read Judge's Order







Security camera video presented at a hearing in Georgia purports to show while a room was emptied and counting paused, a few officials pulled groups of ballots out of four suitcases and counted them without legal observers present.

Watch the video here

Watch Georgia Senate hearing here

Multiple poll observers claim they were not allowed close enough to do proper observation or were moved out of the counting rooms entirely.

Supervisor Marcia Ridley of the Spalding County Board of Elections said a "technical glitch" in two Georgia countries that caused machines to crash for several hours on Election Day was triggered by something Dominion Voting Systems uploaded the night before. However, the Secretary of State's office contradicted that information when questioned under oath stating: "It’s not true … I’m not really sure why she said that."

Read More

An analysis of a Dominion voting machine shows 37 votes were moved from Trump to Biden in one small county, according to information presented at a state hearing. Trump attorneys claim when extrapolated statewide, it would add up to 14,000 votes, while Biden won Georgia by 10,000 votes.

On Nov. 18, Cobb County shredded white privacy envelopes for absentee ballots, which are required to be saved under Georgia law to show if each ballot arrived via mail Nov. 18; stacks of absentee ballots had never been folded though they would have to be to be properly mailed; some ballots were kept in Dominion officials' cars in violation of security procedures; when observers were dismissed from State Farm Arena, counting went on for two hours without them and during this time period Biden pulled ahead; for 2% of ballots in Fulton County there was no proper chain of custody (an amount greater than Biden's lead in the states); ballots were transported in an insecure fashion without the required security tags, 25,000 people voted who had filed permanent out-of-state change-of-addresses. All of that is according to witnesses at a Georgia State House hearing on Dec. 10.

Watch Georgia State House hearing


----------



## protectionist

*Idaho*
Live online election results from Associated Press (AP) appear to show some sort of glitch, with Trump seeming to lose 6,000 votes in a span of two minutes.

*Michigan*
A forensic analysis of two Antrim County Dominion voting machines reportedly shows: data from the election was improperly deleted on Nov. 4, the software is designed to have an unacceptably high "error" rate of 68% when federal law only allows a fractional error rate. An attorney representing a voter in a lawsuit says the high error rate allows for unsupervised "adjudication" of the bulk of the votes, which opens up the possibility of fraud. Dominon denies any impropriety.

Listen to interview with attorney here

Read Sidney Powell lawsuit

Read More

Forensic analysis by a former military intelligence analyst alleges proof of foreign interference and/or access in the election. It shows Dominion’s voting machine server connected to Iran, China and Serbia. Also, the analyst says records show HongKong Shanghai Bank became collateral agent for Dominion voting systems on Sept. 25, 2019. The declaration is contained in the lawsuit filed by attorney Sidney Powell and includes screen shots and a summary of the evidence.

Read analysis

Read more

Detroit worker Jessy Jacob states in a declaration that she and others were directed to backdate about 100,000 absentee ballots, or about 10,000 per day to make them appear legal even though they were not in the Qualified Voter File and had not arrived by the deadline. She also testified that leading up to Election Day, Detroit poll workers skipped voter ID checks.

Read More

Read Jacob Declaration

Wayne County Board of Canvassing member William Hartmann, a Republican, says in a sworn declaration that Michigan's largest county certified results knowing there were massive discrepancies between the approved voter files and the ballots cast and counted in Detroit. 71% of Detroit’s 134 absentee voter counting boards were “left unbalanced” and many unexplained, he said in a statement. He also said birth dates in voter ID files were “altered.”

*Order "Slanted: How the News Media Taught Us to Love Censorship and Hate Journalism" by Sharyl Attkisson today at Harper Collins, Amazon, Barnes & Noble, Books a Million, IndieBound, Bookshop!*
In an Oakland County commissioner race, incumbent Republican Adam Kochenderfer was told he lost, but a later review determined he won. The director of elections blamed the mistake on “a computer issue” that caused Rochester Hills to incorrectly send in results for “seven precincts as both precinct votes and absentee votes” when they should only have been counted once, as absentees.

Results were reversed in Antrim County after it first appeared Biden beat Trump in a landslide by 6,000 votes there. Michigan officials later blamed “user error” for the incorrect results, and declared Trump actually won the county. The state blamed an Antrim County clerk for failing to properly “update software used to collect voting machine data.” The reason the information got a second look is because people who know the county thought the initial Biden landslide seemed unlikely. But officials say the mishap never affected totals.

Read More

An observer in Detroit told a Michigan State Senate hearing that numerous military ballots that looked like “Xerox copies” and were all marked for Democrat Joe Biden. She said election workers manually entered fake birthdates on the records of non registered voters to override the system and allow their votes.

Read More

Michigan observer flags chain of custody issues, machines improperly collected to Internet, and other problems.

Watch for Details


----------



## protectionist

*Nevada*
A lawyer for the Trump campaign alleges that 40,000 people voted twice in Nevada.

Voting machines were not secure or password protected, according to a Trump campaign attorney at a Dec. 3 court hearing, and votes disappeared on machines between logging off and logging in. However, they point out they cannot get access to the machines to examine and figure out why.

Watch the court hearing

There was an inexplicable jump in voter registrations with unusual addresses and incomplete information. That's according to an affidavit filed by a data scientist who said there was a “historically strange” spike of 13,000 voters who registered with missing information, such as gender and age. There were also registrations that used casinos and RV parks as their address.

The Trump campaign claims gift cards and other incentives given away in a a get-out-the-vote effort aimed at Native Americans was illegal. The organizing group says it is not.

Read More

Read More

Republicans say they identified several thousand voters who appear to have cast ballots after they moved from Nevada.

The Voter Integrity Project says 8,443 people who voted in Nevada did not meet the legal residency requirements.

At a hearing, the Trump campaign said over 1,500 ballots were cast by dead voters, 42,248 people voted more than once, of those who are on record as not voting: 1% actually did, and 2% of those who supposedly voted by mail say they never got a ballot.


----------



## protectionist

*Pennsylvania*
Ballots of approximately 1,400 voters illegally listed postal facility addresses as residential. That’s according to Matt Braynard, of Trump’s 2016 election campaign. Braynard also says large percentages of registered Republicans say they voted absentee, while the state data indicates they didn’t.

A statistical analysis of New York Times data in Philadelphia claims a suspicious string of voting “ratios” benefitting Biden, as also happened in Georgia. By 11pm Election Day, Trump was leading Biden by about *285,000* votes. Then, 347,768 votes from somewhere dumped into the system in 44 batches in increments of approximately 6,000, 12,000, or 18,000 additional net votes for Biden. As a result, Biden came back from an election night deficit of 285,000 to a *46,000* vote win four days later.

Read More

Read More










1.8 million absentee ballots were mailed out for the 2020 election in Pennsylvania, but 2.5 million were counted, according to testimony at a Pennsylvania state hearing.

One incident recorded on video indicates 2,600 to 2,700 votes were not initially counted, that “ballots didn’t transfer over like they should have.” The voting machine company, Dominion, was troubleshooting, but nobody could explain.

Dominion Voting Systems’ executives canceled a planned appearance at a hearing in Pennsylvania on Nov. 20.

Read More

Read More

Registered Republicans requested 165,412 ballots that ultimately were not returned or counted. A statistical analysis determined up to nearly 54,000 ballots were improperly requested by someone other than the registered voter and sent to people who did not request them; and Republicans mailed up to nearly 45,000 ballots that did not ultimately get counted.

Read Declaration

A poll watching attorney in Pittsburgh, David Shestokas, says observers were kept from observing the ballot tabulations, saying the ballots are therefore illegal.

Read More

There were 47 missing USB cards, according to a poll worker.

Read More

A truck driver for a subcontractor with the U.S. Postal Service claims that a trailer he was driving with as many a 288,000 ballots disappeared from its parked location, at a Lancaster, Pa., USPS depot, after he dropped it off. He says he transported them from New York.

Read More

Gregory Stenstrom claims he saw a Dominion Voting Systems vendor inserting flash drives into voting aggregation machines in Delaware County, and co-mingling flash drives from aggregation machines, possibly hurting the ability of auditors to properly certify results, according to a Pennsylvania legislature hearing.

*Texas*
A social worker at the Mexia State Supported Living Centers in Texas is charged with illegally submitting 67 voter registration applications for people with intellectual and developmental disabilities without signatures or meaningful consent, including some who are not eligible because they are totally mentally incapacitated.


----------



## protectionist

*Wisconsin*
Affidavits and statistical analyses allege more than 318,000 illegal ballots were counted, 15,000 mail-in ballots were lost, 18,000 were “fraudulently recorded” in the name of voters who never asked for mail-in ballots, 7,000 ineligible voters who had moved out of state voted illegally, Biden over performed in places using Dominion voting machines, and elections officials directed workers to "cure" or fix ballots with no witness address, or with voter certification missing on absentee ballot certificates and envelopes even though the law states such ballots are not to be counted, according to a lawsuit filed by Sidney Powell.

Read Sidney Powell lawsuit

A USPS subcontractor claims he was told the postal service planned. to improperly backdate tens of thousands of ballots after the Nov. 3 election.

Read More

Elections officials twice found batches of missing ballots in voting machines.

Read More

A disability service coordinator who works with adults in assisted living facilities and group homes in and around Milwaukee, says every one of her more than 20 clients told her that they were either pressured to vote for Biden or had a vote cast for Biden before they ever had a chance to see their ballot.

Read More

There were illegally altered and illegally issued absentee ballots; and government officials gave illegal advice to voters. That’s according to a Trump campaign filing.

The Trump campaign questions an estimated 238,420 ballots from two counties, Dane and Milwaukee, where election clerks filled in missing information on the certification envelope; where voters declared themselves “indefinitely confined”; and roughly 69,000 absentee ballots cast in person before Election Day. Biden won Wisconsin by about 20,000 votes.

There was a suspicious spike in voters registering as “indefinitely confined,” which allows them to be exempt from presenting a photo ID to vote. Year to year, the number of voters calling themselves "indefinitely confined” increased 238% from 72,000 to 243,900. UPDATE: Wisconsin's Supreme Court ruled in favor of Republicans in a lawsuit stating that coronavirus and stay-at-home orders were not legitimate reasons for voters to vote without ID as "indefinitely confined."

Read More

Nearly 400 absentee ballots that were not initially counted were later found. Officials blame "human error.”

Read More

A trickle of votes that had Trump in the lead all night suddenly shifted when 170,000 votes, 5% of the total state count, came in one giant dump 17 times larger than average. Before the dump, Trump was ahead by 108,000 votes. He fell behind by 9,000 votes an instant later.


----------



## protectionist

*Allegations about Dominion voting machines*
Dominion machines can be altered to manipulate tallies in just a few minutes, using malicious code, according to Princeton professor of computer science and election security expert Andrew Appel.

A ballot can be spoiled or altered by the Dominion machine because “the ballot marking printer is in the same paper path as the mechanism to deposit marked ballots into an attached ballot box,” a study by University of California–Berkeley said.

The voting machines are susceptible to hacking or remote tampering because they are connected to the internet, even though they’re not supposed to be, according to a lawsuit. “If one laptop was connected to the internet, the entire precinct was compromised.”

There is evidence of remote access and remote troubleshooting, “which presents a grave security implication,” according to Finnish computer programmer and election security expert Hari Hursti. His declaration also claims the activity logs of the voting machines can be overwritten by hackers to erase their steps.

Dominion machine operators can change settings to exclude certain ballots from being counted. The ballots can be put in a separate file and deleted simply, according to Ronald Watkins, a software and cyber-security expert who reviewed the Dominion software manual. He also said final vote count involved machine operators copying and pasting the “Results” folder onto a USB drive, a process he calls “error-prone and very vulnerable to malicious administrators.”


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> Poll closings that came from an Obama administration liberal 2013/2014 US Supreme Court.
> 
> As for voter suppression, Democrats hate it, because it could stop the illegal voting of millions of illegal aliens that Biden is pouring into the country, with the sole purpose of getting their votes, which he knows he can't get from the American people, who are giving him the lowest ratings of any president in US history.  Kamala Harris even worse.


Irrelevant argument. SCOTUS doesn't initiate policy and procedure. Political parties do. Mute argument. 

Voter suppression doesn't stop millions of illegals, because there is zero evidence that they do. And the links you showed us, do not prove that.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> *Allegations about Dominion voting machines*
> Dominion machines can be altered to manipulate tallies in just a few minutes, using malicious code, according to Princeton professor of computer science and election security expert Andrew Appel.
> 
> A ballot can be spoiled or altered by the Dominion machine because “the ballot marking printer is in the same paper path as the mechanism to deposit marked ballots into an attached ballot box,” a study by University of California–Berkeley said.
> 
> The voting machines are susceptible to hacking or remote tampering because they are connected to the internet, even though they’re not supposed to be, according to a lawsuit. “If one laptop was connected to the internet, the entire precinct was compromised.”
> 
> There is evidence of remote access and remote troubleshooting, “which presents a grave security implication,” according to Finnish computer programmer and election security expert Hari Hursti. His declaration also claims the activity logs of the voting machines can be overwritten by hackers to erase their steps.
> 
> Dominion machine operators can change settings to exclude certain ballots from being counted. The ballots can be put in a separate file and deleted simply, according to Ronald Watkins, a software and cyber-security expert who reviewed the Dominion software manual. He also said final vote count involved machine operators copying and pasting the “Results” folder onto a USB drive, a process he calls “error-prone and very vulnerable to malicious administrators.”


   Folks, don't you just love all these "can be" arguments?


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> *Allegations about Dominion voting machines*
> Dominion machines can be altered to manipulate tallies in just a few minutes, using malicious code, according to Princeton professor of computer science and election security expert Andrew Appel.
> 
> A ballot can be spoiled or altered by the Dominion machine because “the ballot marking printer is in the same paper path as the mechanism to deposit marked ballots into an attached ballot box,” a study by University of California–Berkeley said.
> 
> The voting machines are susceptible to hacking or remote tampering because they are connected to the internet, even though they’re not supposed to be, according to a lawsuit. “If one laptop was connected to the internet, the entire precinct was compromised.”
> 
> There is evidence of remote access and remote troubleshooting, “which presents a grave security implication,” according to Finnish computer programmer and election security expert Hari Hursti. His declaration also claims the activity logs of the voting machines can be overwritten by hackers to erase their steps.
> 
> Dominion machine operators can change settings to exclude certain ballots from being counted. The ballots can be put in a separate file and deleted simply, according to Ronald Watkins, a software and cyber-security expert who reviewed the Dominion software manual. He also said final vote count involved machine operators copying and pasting the “Results” folder onto a USB drive, a process he calls “error-prone and very vulnerable to malicious administrators.”


😂🤪  Dude, you need to get a hold of yourself. "Can be", "can change", "are susceptible", "vulnerable", "overwritten", etc., are all buzz words. They have zero meaning without documented proof that the commission of possibilities were carried out. You don't seem to have the good horse sense that God gave us to figure that out.

Your whole entire posting on this has been 100% speculation. And you've documented nothing fraudulent. You are mentally sick over this.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> Sure I know.  It's a moronic, anti-white, anti-police, anti- family, anti-capitalism, criminal con job operation, that hoodwinks blacks and their supporters to donate money to them, which is kept by the leaders of the scam, with which they buy mansions.
> 
> As protests broke out across the country in the name of Black Lives Matter, the group’s co-founder went on a real estate buying binge, snagging four high-end homes for $3.2 million in the US alone, according to property records.
> Patrisse Khan-Cullors, 37, also eyed property in the Bahamas at an ultra-exclusive resort where Justin Timberlake and Tiger Woods both have homes, The Post has learned.
> 
> Luxury apartments and townhouses at the beachfront Albany resort outside Nassau are priced between $5 million and $20 million, according to a local agent.
> The self-described Marxist last month purchased a $1.4 million home on a secluded road a short drive from Malibu in Los Angeles, according to a report. The 2,370-square-foot property features “soaring ceilings, skylights and plenty of windows” with canyon views. The Topanga Canyon homestead, which includes two houses on a quarter-acre, is just one of three homes Khan-Cullors owns in the Los Angeles area, public records show.
> 
> Some fellow activists were taken aback by the real estate revelations.
> Hawk Newsome, the head of Black Lives Matter Greater New York City, which is not affiliated with Khan-Cullors’ Black Lives Matter Global Network Foundation, called for “an independent investigation” to find out how the global network spends its money.
> MORE ON:BLACK LIVES MATTER​
> In letter to AG Garland, Sen. Cotton said BLM protester who killed man in fire should get longer sentence​
> Black Lives Matter is imploding in scandal — a lesson about causes deemed beyond question​
> Memphis BLM founder sentenced 6 years in prison for illegally voting​
> Letters to the Editor — Feb. 6, 2022​


You think they are bad, have you heard of the Oath keepers, Qanon, Proud boys, skin heads, white supremacists, KKK, and other racist groups?


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> My evidence, in massive amounts, is in this forum, and you've seen it, Mr Pretender.
> 
> Cool though, that you keep giving me the opportunity to post it again, for those who havn't seen it (might take 2 weeks to read it all).
> 
> *Arizona*
> An anonymous email sent to the Justice Department criminal division and Arizona legislature alleged that in Pima County, 35,000 votes were fraudulently embedded in advance of the election on behalf of each Democratic candidate at the local and federal level. The allegation coincides with a spike or "injection" of 143,000 votes noted at 8:06 p.m. on election night.
> 
> According to the email, discussed at a hearing, Pima County Democrats held a meeting on Sept. 10, 2020 in which plans were detailed to illegally inject 35,000 votes for each Democrat at the outset in statistically adjusted embeds that could be written off as human error if audited.
> 
> There was no proper validation of 1.9 million signatures on mail in ballots.
> 
> Dominion machines were connected to the internet, according to a witness at a GOP hearing, raising serious security issues.
> 
> A hearing witness states she was instructed to allow people to vote who were not registered in the state, who were not on the voter rolls, who had out of state driver's licenses, who not had been residents long enough, who had not registered in time or who said they were registered in another state. However, pro-Trump voters from other counties were sent away, she says. She also says somebody apparently brought homeless people from outside the precinct in to vote. She also says 13,000 votes, when counted, were unobserved by Republicans.
> 
> She says just what she personally observed over five hours in one day impacted approximately 2,000 votes. She also said a poll observer for Democrats from California told her he was there "to help turn this precinct blue... this is one of our problem ones." He told her they were also focusing on Maricopa County.
> 
> A Republican Party leader says she watched votes for Trump be changed to or counted for Biden once they were place in the machine. In a lawsuit, she also says in parts of Maricopa County there were not proper safeguards verifying that mail-in ballots came from registered voters. She also says Republicans were not allowed a proper view of the counting process. (More to come from Arizona hearing soon...)
> 
> Watch: Arizona hearing
> 
> State officials blame “a data error” for conflicting and fluctuating results in one county that dropped the appearance of Biden’s lead by 6,000 votes, and then posted it back again.
> 
> *California*
> Two men are charged with voter fraud after they allegedly submitted more than 8,000 fraudulent voter registration applications for homeless people between July and October 2020.
> 
> Pair Charged With Voter Fraud | Los Angeles County District Attorney's Office
> 
> *Georgia*
> Allegations of "clear evidence of vote switching" from Trump to Biden, including 30,000 votes among several counties.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There were illegal votes from as many as 2,560 felons; 66,247 underage residents; 2,423 people who were not registered; 4,926 people who registered in another state after Georgia; more than 395 people who voted twice; 8,718 dead people; 2,664 who received absentee ballots outside the deadline; illegally blocked observers; failure to properly match signatures and verify identify and eligibility. That's according to a lawsuit filed on behalf of President Trump on Dec. 4.
> 
> Statistical analysis shows Biden pulling from behind in improbably consistent increments in Georgia and other states. “On Wednesday, Nov. 4, the New York Times reported President Trump was leading in Georgia by *103,997* votes. Then the Times’ continuous voting updates showed ballots arriving for Biden in multiples of 4,800 votes over and over again. In some vote dumps, the President actually lost votes.” This continued until Biden pulled ahead by almost exactly 1,000 votes, gaining *104,984 *votes in multiples of 4,800.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Read More
> 
> In Fulton County, all 900 military ballots went for Joe Biden. The 100% military vote rate for Biden seems improbably in conflict with the 2016 split, where Trump reportedly won the overall military vote 60% to 34%, according to attorney Lin Wood.
> 
> On election night, Georgia election officials suspended the vote count, citing a water leak in a master pipe. When Republican observers left, thousands of votes were counted, exclusively for Joe Biden. When people inquired, there was no work order for any leak. The only reported leak that night was a small leak in a toilet that “had nothing to do with a room with ballot counting,” according to a lawsuit filed by attorney Lin Wood. This was confirmed by a later investigation held by a state official.
> 
> Read Lin Wood Lawsuit
> 
> Election workers put masses of ballots in the wrong stacks and blocked Republican observers; there were suspiciously “pristine" “pre-printed” ballots; thousands of voters registered at specific, fraudulent addresses; 20,311 absentee or early votes were cast by people who were registered as having moved out of state; 96,000 votes were illegally counted for Biden; absentee ballot signatures were not properly matched. That’s according to attorney Sidney Powell’s lawsuit. The lawsuit also states that Dominion voting machines allowed for manual manipulation of vote tallies and alteration of settings to put ballots in a “question” pile where they can be deleted.
> 
> Read Sidney Powell Lawsuit
> 
> Attorney and registered Democrat Carlos Silva says he observed “widespread fraud” in several precincts, always benefitting Biden. At one precinct, a stack of absentee ballots had perfectly filled out black bubbles and, as poll workers went through the stack, he heard them call out Biden’s name “more than 500 times in a row.” At a second precinct, he observed similarly filled in black bubbles for Biden on absentee ballots and poll workers moved him away from his observation position. He observed absentee ballots for Trump counted for Biden; says the required signature verification process was not being followed; and thousands of the “perfect bubble” ballots were for Biden, with no state or local candidates selected. The claims are filed in a sworn declaration.
> 
> Read Declaration
> 
> Government data indicates "well over 100,000 illegal votes [in Georgia] were improperly counted, while tens of thousands of legal votes were not counted.” That’s according to the Thomas Moore Society's Amistad Project, which has filed litigation questioning more than 200,000 Georgia ballots.
> 
> Read More
> 
> Gov. Brian Kemp illegally authorized election officials to open outer envelopes of absentee ballots three weeks before the election, which is prohibited by state law, according to a lawsuit.
> 
> A Project Veritas video claims observers heard votes for Trump being counted for Biden.
> 
> See Video
> 
> Some voters who requested a mail-in ballot but instead decided to vote in person on Election Day were denied the chance to vote in person, according to a witness. The witness also said many such voters were denied the opportunity to cast a “provisional” mail-in ballot on Election Day. Signatures on mail-in ballot envelopes weren’t verified during the recount, says a witness. Some counties didn’t recount ballots by hand, but improperly used machines. One observer said he saw a batch of ballots that was suspiciously “pristine,” almost all for Biden, and “there was a difference in the texture of the paper.”
> 
> At a Milton, Georgia, precinct, poll workers were asked to sign a chain of custody letter a day and a half before the voting machines arrived, according to a witness. She also said the machines were not sealed or locked as required, and the serial numbers didn’t match.
> 
> One observer described many batches of ballots in which every vote was for Biden, and says he saw that the watermark on some ballots differed from the rest.
> 
> Read More
> 
> Read Declaration
> 
> More than 1,000 early/absentee votes were cast by people whose registered addresses are at post offices, UPS, and FedEx; willfully disguising the box numbers as ‘Apt,’ ‘Unit,’ etc. in violation of state election law. That’s according to Matt Braynard, former data and strategy director for President Trump’s 2016 campaign. (A sample of 15 such address entries in a Nov. 24 tweet):
> 
> Read More
> 
> The hand recount was not legitimate because pro-Trump observers were not allowed proper access, according to multiple observers. Some votes for Trump were placed into piles for Biden. Some ballots from the “No Vote” and “Jorgensen” candidate trays were moved to the “Biden” tray, according to one witness.
> 
> A recount monitor flagged a 9,626-vote error in the hand recount in DeKalb County, according to the chairman of the Georgia Republican Party in a declaration. One batch had 10,707 votes for Biden and 13 for Trump. But the true count was 1,081 for Biden and 13 for Trump. Two official counters had signed off on the miscounted batch.
> 
> Read Affidavit
> 
> Read More
> 
> A post-election audit and recount discovered memory cards with thousands of uncounted ballots, most of them for Trump, two weeks after the election: 508 in Walton County, 2,600 in Floyd County and 2,755 in Fayette County. The discovery cut Biden’s lead in the state by more than 1,400 votes.
> 
> Read More
> 
> In one county, 3,300 votes were found after the election on memory sticks that had not been loaded into the central vote tally system. There are no procedures to ensure the security of the USB drives reporting vote tallies, according to a lawsuit.
> 
> Georgia election officials allegedly intended to alter and/or wipe machines. A judge granted attorney Lin Wood's emergency request to preserve the machines as-they-are while other motions are considered (Sunday, Nov. 29).
> 
> Read Judge's Order
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Security camera video presented at a hearing in Georgia purports to show while a room was emptied and counting paused, a few officials pulled groups of ballots out of four suitcases and counted them without legal observers present.
> 
> Watch the video here
> 
> Watch Georgia Senate hearing here
> 
> Multiple poll observers claim they were not allowed close enough to do proper observation or were moved out of the counting rooms entirely.
> 
> Supervisor Marcia Ridley of the Spalding County Board of Elections said a "technical glitch" in two Georgia countries that caused machines to crash for several hours on Election Day was triggered by something Dominion Voting Systems uploaded the night before. However, the Secretary of State's office contradicted that information when questioned under oath stating: "It’s not true … I’m not really sure why she said that."
> 
> Read More
> 
> An analysis of a Dominion voting machine shows 37 votes were moved from Trump to Biden in one small county, according to information presented at a state hearing. Trump attorneys claim when extrapolated statewide, it would add up to 14,000 votes, while Biden won Georgia by 10,000 votes.
> 
> On Nov. 18, Cobb County shredded white privacy envelopes for absentee ballots, which are required to be saved under Georgia law to show if each ballot arrived via mail Nov. 18; stacks of absentee ballots had never been folded though they would have to be to be properly mailed; some ballots were kept in Dominion officials' cars in violation of security procedures; when observers were dismissed from State Farm Arena, counting went on for two hours without them and during this time period Biden pulled ahead; for 2% of ballots in Fulton County there was no proper chain of custody (an amount greater than Biden's lead in the states); ballots were transported in an insecure fashion without the required security tags, 25,000 people voted who had filed permanent out-of-state change-of-addresses. All of that is according to witnesses at a Georgia State House hearing on Dec. 10.
> 
> Watch Georgia State House hearing


LOL

You're nuts, gramps. I got only as far as your first claim to see you're full of shit.

Your first claim is that 35,000 votes were added to Biden's total in Pima county.

There's zero proof of this. That claim was started by someone sending in an anonymous email just simply stating that. No idea who said it, who they are, what they saw, what they know, what proof they had. Nothing. Just an unknown person claiming 35,000 votes were injected for Biden.


----------



## BWK

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> You're nuts, gramps. I got only as far as your first claim to see you're full of shit.
> 
> Your first claim is that 35,000 votes were added to Biden's total in Pima county.
> 
> There's zero proof of this. That claim was started by someone sending in an anonymous email just simply stating that. No idea who said it, who they are, what they saw, what they know, what proof they had. Nothing. Just an unknown person claiming 35,000 votes were injected for Biden.


They cling to any and all things without even so much as a wink, to try and research whether what they say is true or not. Just grab a wad of spaghetti and see if someone will go for it. It's pathetic.


----------



## Faun

BWK said:


> They cling to any and all things without even so much as a wink, to try and research whether what they say is true or not. Just grab a wad of spaghetti and see if someone will go for it. It's pathetic.


That's exactly what they're doing. And if you challenge them on anything, they flip it back on you and demand you have to prove their claims of fraud aren't true. If you bother to, they just move onto any one of the other hundred bullshit claims they can find. If you don't, they consider that to mean there was fraud.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> Irrelevant argument. SCOTUS doesn't initiate policy and procedure. Political parties do. Mute argument.
> 
> Voter suppression doesn't stop millions of illegals, because there is zero evidence that they do. And the links you showed us, do not prove that.


All FALSE....idiotic.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> Folks, don't you just love all these "can be" arguments?


When they are TRUE.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> 😂🤪  Dude, you need to get a hold of yourself. "Can be", "can change", "are susceptible", "vulnerable", "overwritten", etc., are all buzz words. They have zero meaning without documented proof that the commission of possibilities were carried out. You don't seem to have the good horse sense that God gave us to figure that out.
> 
> Your whole entire posting on this has been 100% speculation. And you've documented nothing fraudulent. You are mentally sick over this.


Close enough to a clear focus, Youre too dumb to know that.  Ho hum. Yawn****


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> You think they are bad, have you heard of the Oath keepers, Qanon, Proud boys, skin heads, white supremacists, KKK, and other racist groups?


Sure. Every time a liberal opens his DEFLECTION mouth.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> You're nuts, gramps. I got only as far as your first claim to see you're full of shit.
> 
> Your first claim is that 35,000 votes were added to Biden's total in Pima county.
> 
> There's zero proof of this. That claim was started by someone sending in an anonymous email just simply stating that. No idea who said it, who they are, what they saw, what they know, what proof they had. Nothing. Just an unknown person claiming 35,000 votes were injected for Biden.


Of course you didnt read it. You didnt have to tell me that, Mr Airhead.

And you dont have to read it anyway. YOU KNOW about all the fraud, Mr Pretender.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> They cling to any and all things without even so much as a wink, to try and research whether what they say is true or not. Just grab a wad of spaghetti and see if someone will go for it. It's pathetic.


Biden has zilch support. Harris even less.  If Rs can get rid of the aliens, Democrats have NO CHANCE in 2022/2024.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> When they are TRUE.





protectionist said:


> protectionist said:
> 
> 
> 
> *When they are TRUE.        There you go again. *
Click to expand...


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> Biden has zilch support. Harris even less.  If Rs can get rid of the aliens, Democrats have NO CHANCE in 2022/2024.


How fucking stupid are you? Seriously? Getting rid of illegals? 😂🤪  Who the fuck do you think is feeding your sorry ass? You people are a trip. So much bs.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> Sure. Every time a liberal opens his DEFLECTION mouth.


Whatever! They're still just as fucked up.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> Close enough to a clear focus, Youre too dumb to know that.  Ho hum. Yawn****


Close enough works in horseshoes. We aren't playing horseshoes you idiot.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> Of course you didnt read it. You didnt have to tell me that, Mr Airhead.
> 
> And you dont have to read it anyway. YOU KNOW about all the fraud, Mr Pretender.


We actually do know all about the Republican fraud, along with the slam dunk case for sedition;


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> We actually do know all about the Republican fraud, along with the slam dunk case for sedition;


Consistent Democrat tactic. They accuse Republicans of doing exactly what THEY are doing (like the Russian collusion).  They think this takes the onus off of them. It doesn't and it just looks stupid.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> Close enough works in horseshoes. We aren't playing horseshoes you idiot.


Close enough works in many things, bonehead.


----------



## Colin norris

protectionist said:


> The FRAUD numbers.


No. The numbers that the republican party have now accepted as fact. You know. The numbers that  idiotic morons like you refuse to accept.  
Stop making a fool of yourself.  You believe everything trump told you and he has conned you big time.


----------



## Colin norris

BWK said:


> So do





Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Why would I think they were lying but instead believe you know what you're talking about??
> 
> The numbers are what they are. Deal with it.


They are lies simply because they don't correspond with the electoral votes.  You've been conned.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> How fucking stupid are you? Seriously? Getting rid of illegals? 😂🤪  Who the fuck do you think is feeding your sorry ass? You people are a trip. So much bs.


_"feeding"_ ?  What is this lunatic talking about now ?  Like Americans weren't fed before illegal invaders came here ?  Like we somehow are supposed ti thing we NEED illegal aliens ? God, this dude is sick/

Here's how much we NEED unvetted, untested, unvaccinated illegal aliens >>>

Harms of illegal immigration

1. Americans lose jobs. (especially Whites due to affirmative action).
2. Wage reduction.
3. Tax $ lost (due to off books work + lower wages paid).
4. Remittance $$$ lost. ($148 Billion/year). Remittance flows worldwide in 2017
5. Tax $$ lost to immigrants on welfare.
6. Increased crime.
7. Increased traffic congestion.
8. Increased pollution.
9. Overcrowding in hospital ERs.
10. Overcrowding in recreational facilities.
11. Overcrowding in government offices.
12. Overcrowding in schools.
13. Decrease in funds available for entitlements.
14. Cultural erosion.
15. Overuse of scarce resources (oil, gasoline, fresh water, jobs, electricity, food, etc)
16. Introduction of foreign diseases ) & Covid
17. Influx of terrorists.
18. Wildfires
19. Litter
20. Housing saturation.
21. Excessively high housing costs.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> Close enough works in many things, bonehead.


Not in this election it does.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> _"feeding"_ ?  What is this lunatic talking about now ?  Like Americans weren't fed before illegal invaders came here ?  Like we somehow are supposed ti thing we NEED illegal aliens ? God, this dude is sick/
> 
> Here's how much we NEED unvetted, untested, unvaccinated illegal aliens >>>
> 
> Harms of illegal immigration
> 
> 1. Americans lose jobs. (especially Whites due to affirmative action).
> 2. Wage reduction.
> 3. Tax $ lost (due to off books work + lower wages paid).
> 4. Remittance $$$ lost. ($148 Billion/year). Remittance flows worldwide in 2017
> 5. Tax $$ lost to immigrants on welfare.
> 6. Increased crime.
> 7. Increased traffic congestion.
> 8. Increased pollution.
> 9. Overcrowding in hospital ERs.
> 10. Overcrowding in recreational facilities.
> 11. Overcrowding in government offices.
> 12. Overcrowding in schools.
> 13. Decrease in funds available for entitlements.
> 14. Cultural erosion.
> 15. Overuse of scarce resources (oil, gasoline, fresh water, jobs, electricity, food, etc)
> 16. Introduction of foreign diseases ) & Covid
> 17. Influx of terrorists.
> 18. Wildfires
> 19. Litter
> 20. Housing saturation.
> 21. Excessively high housing costs.


You should have thought about that before our eighty year imperialist invasion; Imperial Borders and Mythical Frontiers - TheHumanist.com

What is happening with illegals is our fault in the U.S., not theirs. Give them their jobs, their governments, their resources, and their way of life back.





__





						CIA in Central and south America - Google Search
					





					www.google.com


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> All FALSE....idiotic.


Your three word wonder of an argument tells us everything we need to know about your argument. LOL!


----------



## protectionist

Colin norris said:


> No. The numbers that the republican party have now accepted as fact. You know. The numbers that  idiotic morons like you refuse to accept.
> Stop making a fool of yourself.  You believe everything trump told you and he has conned you big time.


The massive pages of proof of fraud which I've posted repeatedly (including here in this thread -post #s 594 - 601 ) come from many sources all over the country, not jut from Trump.


BWK said:


> The Kraken Cracks Under Pressure Sidney Powell Claims No Reasonable Person Would Conclude That Her Statements Were Truly Statements Of Fact | Elections  You live in fantasy land. The Dominion conspiracy was laughed right out of the ball park. Stop embarrassing yourself.


BULLSHIT that came from a Washington Post idiot reporter name Aaron whatshisname. Come back when you have a VIDEO of Sidney Powell saying what you claim.   

Dont bother. She never said it.  LOL.  Looney liberals.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> Consistent Democrat tactic. They accuse Republicans of doing exactly what THEY are doing (like the Russian collusion).  They think this takes the onus off of them. It doesn't and it just looks stupid.


Link that the Democrat presidents have destroyed documents in their homes, or called counties to steal voting machines, or used fake electors to change the outcome of elections, or called up election officials to get eleven thousand votes?


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> Your three word wonder of an argument tells us everything we need to know about your argument. LOL!


It tells us all we need to know about YOUR NON-argument.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> The massive pages of proof of fraud which I've posted repeatedly (including here in this thread -post #s 594 - 601 ) come from many sources all over the country, not jut from Trump.
> 
> BULLSHIT that came from a Washington Post idiot reporter name Aaron whatshisname. Come back when you have a VIDEO of Sidney Powell saying what you claim.
> 
> Dont bother. She never said it.  LOL.  Looney liberals.











						Sidney Powell’s legal defense: ‘Reasonable people’ wouldn’t believe her election fraud claims
					

Lawyers for the Trump ally claim she was just sharing an opinion when she said the election was stolen using machines built to rig races for Hugo Chavez.




					www.nbcnews.com
				












						Pro-Trump lawyer says ‘no reasonable person’ would believe her election lies
					

Lawyers for Sidney Powell argued conspiracies she laid out constituted legally protected first amendment speech




					www.theguardian.com
				












						Sidney Powell gives up the game, admits Trump’s election conspiracies weren’t factual
					

In response to Dominion’s defamation lawsuit, Powell’s lawyers say "reasonable people" wouldn’t buy her claims.




					www.vox.com
				












						Sidney Powell gives up the game, admits Trump’s election conspiracies weren’t factual
					

In response to Dominion’s defamation lawsuit, Powell’s lawyers say "reasonable people" wouldn’t buy her claims.




					www.vox.com
				




You live in a state of denial. You truly are in an Alice in Wonderland universe, totally detached from reality. You need mental help.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> It tells us all we need to know about YOUR NON-argument.


Right, when you post chicken shit, trying to make chicken salad out of three words, you've already posted a non-argument.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> You should have thought about that before our eighty year imperialist invasion; Imperial Borders and Mythical Frontiers - TheHumanist.com
> 
> What is happening with illegals is our fault in the U.S., not theirs. Give them their jobs, their governments, their resources, and their way of life back.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CIA in Central and south America - Google Search
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.google.com


Typical leftist lunacy babbling. They blame America for everything.  Fact is th countries you claim to be victims have been invading us and carrying out modern day imperialism upon us for many decades through remittances$$$$$$$$$$$$, including right this minute.

Our 11th President, James K Polk was right in 1848, when he said we should have taken ALL of Mexico.  Wish you were here now, Mr President.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> It tells us all we need to know about YOUR NON-argument.


Still waiting on proof from post #849?


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> Sidney Powell’s legal defense: ‘Reasonable people’ wouldn’t believe her election fraud claims
> 
> 
> Lawyers for the Trump ally claim she was just sharing an opinion when she said the election was stolen using machines built to rig races for Hugo Chavez.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pro-Trump lawyer says ‘no reasonable person’ would believe her election lies
> 
> 
> Lawyers for Sidney Powell argued conspiracies she laid out constituted legally protected first amendment speech
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sidney Powell gives up the game, admits Trump’s election conspiracies weren’t factual
> 
> 
> In response to Dominion’s defamation lawsuit, Powell’s lawyers say "reasonable people" wouldn’t buy her claims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vox.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sidney Powell gives up the game, admits Trump’s election conspiracies weren’t factual
> 
> 
> In response to Dominion’s defamation lawsuit, Powell’s lawyers say "reasonable people" wouldn’t buy her claims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vox.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You live in a state of denial. You truly are in an Alice in Wonderland universe, totally detached from reality. You need mental help.


NO VIDEO. You got nothing.  Ho hum. Yawn****

You think I'm going to pay the slightest bit of attention to these 3 laughingstock , liberal rags ?


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> Link that the Democrat presidents have destroyed documents in their homes, or called counties to steal voting machines, or used fake electors to change the outcome of elections, or called up election officials to get eleven thousand votes?


They did what Posts #s 594 - 601 said they did. If you spent a couple of weeks reading those posts and filling your empty head with information, you wouldn't be here making a damn fool out of yourself like you are,


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> Typical leftist lunacy babbling. They blame America for everything.  Fact is th countries you claim to be victims have been invading us and carrying out modern day imperialism upon us for many decades through remittances$$$$$$$$$$$$, including right this minute.
> 
> Our 11th President, James K Polk was right in 1848, when he said we should have taken ALL of Mexico.  Wish you were here now, Mr President.
> 
> View attachment 599498


You just posted a lame argument that has no meat on the bones. In other words, chicken shit excuses. My arguments are well documented in fact, while you encourage Imperialism. You're a real pos. I mean seriously. What would you have done with the Mexican population? Committed genocide? No wonder you dick heads are always on the wrong side of every argument. You value nothing but yourselves, and everything and everybody else can go straight to hell. That's you.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> No video. You got nothing.  Ho hum. Yawn****


LOL! We don't need videos. We just need documentation. Next?


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> They did what Posts #s 594 - 601 said they did. If you spent a couple of weeks reading those posts and filling your empty head with information, you wouldn't be here making a damn fool out of yourself like you are,


You just said and argued absolutely nothing. That makes you a failure and a loser. You can't link anything about Democrats doing the same. You got had.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> LOL! We don't need videos. We just need documentation. Next?


HA HA>> OH but you DO need a video. Otherwise, all you have is just a bunch of jerks repeating the 1st jerk - the reporter from the Washington Post, who babbled this moronic lie.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> NO VIDEO. You got nothing.  Ho hum. Yawn****
> 
> You think I'm going to pay the slightest bit of attention to these 3 laughingstock , liberal rags ?


No one cares. The documentation does. Your failed non-argument is worth teats. Try again loser.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> HA HA>> OH but you DO need a video. Otherwise, all you have is just a bunch of jerks repeating the 1st jerk - the reporter from the Washington Post, who babbled this moronic lie.


Wrong! Documentation is your friend. Go back into your Wonderland. Alice needs another nut case to talk to.


----------



## Brick Gold

The Purge said:


> *If Trump were to run in 2024, a new poll shows he will easily win.*


Until 100,000 175 year old voters jump on the ballot 10 minutes before the count!


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> You just said and argued absolutely nothing. That makes you a failure and a loser. You can't link anything about Democrats doing the same. You got had.


You DON'T KNOW what I said in Posts 594 - 601, because* you never read it*.  Dude, you cant be a loser because you never even got on the field. You lost before you even got started.


----------



## BWK

Sidney Powell - Wikipedia  Sydney Powell is a fucking nut case.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> Wrong! Documentation is your friend. Go back into your Wonderland. Alice needs another nut case to talk to.


HA HA.  Look at the stupid liberal wailing about _"Documentation"_  It's all these goofballs know.  Documentation from sources friendly TO THEM.

In their little deranged world, something is real, if a piece of paper says so.  Wow.  Even a team of doctors couldn't help these fools.

So obviously you have NO VIDEO of Sydney Powell saying what you laughably claim she said, so all you have is a bunch of liberal liars repeating the words of another liberal liar. How impressive.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> You DON'T KNOW what I said in Posts 594 - 601, because* you never read it*.  Dude, you cant be a loser because you never even got on the field. You lost before you even got started.


You are running now. Haul ass. That's all you can do now.

*Consistent Democrat tactic. They accuse Republicans of doing exactly what THEY are doing (like the Russian collusion). They think this takes the onus off of them. It doesn't and it just looks stupid.  *This is you coward. Now prove it, or you are nothing but a pos liar. Get going.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> Sidney Powell - Wikipedia  Sydney Powell is a fucking nut case.


Wikipedia is another liberal rag.  You think it's worth anything to toss another one of them out here.  Sheesh.    YOU are the nut case.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> HA HA.  Look at the stupid liberal wailing about _"Documentation"_  It's all these goofballs know.  Documentation from sources friendly TO THEM.
> 
> In their little deranged world, something is real, if a piece of paper says so.  Wow.  Even a team of doctors couldn't help these fools.
> 
> So obviously you have NO VIDEO of Sydney Powell saying what you laughably claim she said, so all you have is a bunch of liberal liars repeating the words of another liberal liar. How impressive.


Legally, it's all you need. Next losing argument please.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> Wikipedia is another liberal rag.  You think it's worth anything to toss another one of them out here.  Sheesh.    YOU are the nut case.


Dude, you are losing from every post and from every angle. You think you can fight the documentation with word salad bs?   You wish. Never going to happen. You are beating a dead horse. You need to say good night to the good people. You're looking more and more the fool with every losing post.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> You are running now. Haul ass. That's all you can do now.
> 
> *Consistent Democrat tactic. They accuse Republicans of doing exactly what THEY are doing (like the Russian collusion). They think this takes the onus off of them. It doesn't and it just looks stupid.  *This is you coward. Now prove it, or you are nothing but a pos liar. Get going.


Prove what ?  I DID do that in this thread, in larger size posts (594-601) than anyone has ever done in the history of this forum. You are a complete IDIOT. 

I wonder why I even bother talking to you.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> Legally, it's all you need. Next losing argument please.


It not enough for THIS FORUM.  This forum is not a courtroom. You have no video. You have no way to prove what you claim about Sydney Powell, and all you have is bullshit from lying liberals., You're a joke.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> Wikipedia is another liberal rag.  You think it's worth anything to toss another one of them out here.  Sheesh.    YOU are the nut case.


Show us where Wikipedia is a Liberal rag? You can't can you? More fucking lies from a loser. But please, continue. This shit is good. Nothing like having the truth on my side and making a fool out of the other guy.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> Prove what ?  I DID do that in this thread, in larger size posts (594-601) than anyone has ever done in the history of this forum. You are a complete IDIOT.
> 
> I wonder why I even bother talking to you.


You must be high on drugs? I asked you to link about a totally different matter. I posted Trump stealing documents and taking them home. That's public property. Show us where Democrats did the same? Are you that fucking stupid that you can't understand simple questions?


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> Dude, you are losing from every post and from every angle. You think you can fight the documentation with word salad bs?   You wish. Never going to happen. You are beating a dead horse. You need to say good night to the good people. You're looking more and more the fool with every losing post.


HA HA HA HA.  Keep talking if you think that doing you some good. Fact is, you already LOST this debate lock stock and barrel.  You got no video - you got NOTHING but HOT AIR.

THis is you in this debate >>


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> It not enough for THIS FORUM.  This forum is not a courtroom. You have no video. You have no way to prove what you claim about Sydney Powell, and all you have is bullshit from lying liberals., You're a joke.


We'll, I'll tell you, for someone who can't back up what you say, when you tell us the Democrats do the same thing by stealing government documents and taking them home, isin't in a position to demand shit. 

Personally, I could care less if it's good enough for you or not. A court of law will take that documentation and French kiss it. It's that  good.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> HA HA HA HA.  Keep talking if you think that doing you some good. Fact is, you already LOST this debate lock stock and barrel.  You got no video - you got NOTHING but HOT AIR.
> 
> THis is you in this debate >>
> 
> View attachment 599508 This clown has to have video, yet all his arguments aren't showing any. 😂🤪


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> HA HA HA HA.  Keep talking if you think that doing you some good. Fact is, you already LOST this debate lock stock and barrel.  You got no video - you got NOTHING but HOT AIR.
> 
> THis is you in this debate >>
> 
> View attachment 599508


*You must be high on drugs? I asked you to link about a totally different matter. I posted Trump stealing documents and taking them home. That's public property. Show us where Democrats did the same? Are you that fucking stupid that you can't understand simple questions?  *Still waiting loser?


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> It not enough for THIS FORUM.  This forum is not a courtroom. You have no video. You have no way to prove what you claim about Sydney Powell, and all you have is bullshit from lying liberals., You're a joke.


*It not enough for THIS FORUM. This forum is not a courtroom.  *No one gives a shit.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> Show us where Wikipedia is a Liberal rag? You can't can you? More fucking lies from a loser. But please, continue. This shit is good. Nothing like having the truth on my side and making a fool out of the other guy.


Wikipedia has been shown to be leftist biased 100,000 times. You know nothing. Just the first sentence about Sydney Powell shows it.  They say >> ",..known for her promotion of conspiracy theories and attempts to overturn the 2020 United States presidential election.

1. She has mountains of proof, not _"conspiracy theories"_ (one of the left's favorite catch phrases)

2.  She did not attempt to overturn any "2020 United States presidential election".  She attempted to overturn the STEAL of a presidential election. There WAS NO presidential election. It was obliterated by Democrats.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> HA HA HA HA.  Keep talking if you think that doing you some good. Fact is, you already LOST this debate lock stock and barrel.  You got no video - you got NOTHING but HOT AIR.
> 
> THis is you in this debate >>
> 
> View attachment 599508


*Show us where Wikipedia is a Liberal rag? You can't can you? More fucking lies from a loser. But please, continue. This shit is good. Nothing like having the truth on my side and making a fool out of the other guy.  *Still waiting loser?


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> *You must be high on drugs? I asked you to link about a totally different matter. I posted Trump stealing documents and taking them home. That's public property. Show us where Democrats did the same? Are you that fucking stupid that you can't understand simple questions?  *Still waiting loser?


Dude, you are a Democrat and a looney one. You think I take anything you say seriously ?  Everything Democrats say is a LIE. Everything.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> *Show us where Wikipedia is a Liberal rag? You can't can you? More fucking lies from a loser. But please, continue. This shit is good. Nothing like having the truth on my side and making a fool out of the other guy.  *Still waiting loser?


FOOL!  I just did. Post 880.

PLUS +++  "Studies have found* Wikipedia employs left-wing bias in its word choice*, relies more on left-wing news sources for its citations, and sanctions conservative editors at a 6 times higher rate."





__





						wikipedia is left biased - Search
					






					www.bing.com


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> Wikipedia has been shown to be leftist biased 100, 00 times. You know nothing. Just the first sentence about Sydney Powell shows it.  They say >> ",..known for her promotion of conspiracy theories and attempts to overturn the 2020 United States presidential election.
> 
> 1. She has mountains of proof, not _"conspiracy theories"_ (one of the left's favorite catch phrases)
> 
> 2.  She did not attempt to overturn any "2020 United States presidential election".  She attempted to overturn the STEAL of a presidential election. There WAS NO presidential election. It was obliterated by Democrats.


Okay, thanks, you are a liar who can't prove Wikipedia is a Liberal rag, and there is zero proof of a stolen election. Her embarrassing law suits about Hugo Chavez, space lasers, and other insane nonsense, puts you in the same camp as her. LOL! You have issues buddy. Serious one's.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> Dude, you are a Democrat and a looney one. You think I take anything you say seriously ?  Everything Democrats say is a LIE. Everything.


Okay, you just admitted to lying about that too. You cannot provide proof about the Democrats doing the same thing. Damn son, this shit is getting easier all the time.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> FOOL!  I just did. Post 880.


Space lasers, Hugo Chavez, and she didn't try an overturn an election? 😂🤪Boy, you have lost it.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> *Wikipedia has been shown to be leftist biased 100,000 times. *You know nothing. Just the first sentence about Sydney Powell shows it.  They say >> ",..known for her promotion of conspiracy theories and attempts to overturn the 2020 United States presidential election.
> 
> 1. She has mountains of proof, not _"conspiracy theories"_ (one of the left's favorite catch phrases)
> 
> 2.  She did not attempt to overturn any "2020 United States presidential election".  She attempted to overturn the STEAL of a presidential election. There WAS NO presidential election. It was obliterated by Democrats.


*"Wikipedia has been shown to be leftist biased 100,000 times" *No it hasn't, and you are a liar. 100,000 times huh? 🤪


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> Dude, you are a Democrat and a looney one. You think I take anything you say seriously ?  Everything Democrats say is a LIE. Everything.


*She alleged that a secret international cabal involving communists, "globalists", George Soros, Hugo Chávez, the Clinton Foundation, the CIA, and thousands of Democratic and Republican officials—including Trump ally and Georgia governor Brian Kemp—used voting machines to transfer millions of votes away from Trump in the 2020 presidential election.[10][11][12] After she accused the election technology companies Dominion Voting Systems and Smartmatic of engaging in a conspiracy to rig the election, both companies sued her for defamation.[ * Sydney Powell is full of shit, and Wikipedia is right.

"Wikipedia, Liberal rag."  🤪 Right, what an idiot. It slammed your ass for sure.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> Okay, thanks, you are a liar who can't prove Wikipedia is a Liberal rag, and there is zero proof of a stolen election. Her embarrassing law suits about Hugo Chavez, space lasers, and other insane nonsense, puts you in the same camp as her. LOL! You have issues buddy. Serious one's.


You are making a total fool out of yourself by saying the opposite of what is being shown here, I just showed Wikipedia is liberal biased, and than you assininely claim I didn't.  People reading this, will think you are either insane, incredibly stupid or both,

Here's more on Wikipedia's left bias >>

.









						Liberal Bias of Wikipedia Called Out in 5 Studies
					

Left-wing media bias has taken over once-neutral Wikipedia, just as co-founder Larry Sanger lamented earlier this year, according to five studies reviewing the content of the online encyclopedia....




					www.newsmax.com


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> *"Wikipedia has been shown to be leftist biased 100,000 times" *No it hasn't, and you are a liar. 100,000 times huh? 🤪


You're right.  Wikipedia has not been shown to be leftist biased 100,000 times. I underestimated,  Correction: it's been shown to be leftist biased* 200*,000 times.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> Space lasers, Hugo Chavez, and she didn't try an overturn an election? 😂🤪Boy, you have lost it.


That's the way looney liberals generally think about conservatives.  It's truly comforting. If you agreed with me, I'd be worried.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> *She alleged that a secret international cabal involving communists, "globalists", George Soros, Hugo Chávez, the Clinton Foundation, the CIA, and thousands of Democratic and Republican officials—including Trump ally and Georgia governor Brian Kemp—used voting machines to transfer millions of votes away from Trump in the 2020 presidential election.[10][11][12] *


Sounds about right, but that's just a small part of the overall filth.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> You just posted a lame argument that has no meat on the bones. In other words, chicken shit excuses. My arguments are well documented in fact, while you encourage Imperialism. You're a real pos. I mean seriously. What would you have done with the Mexican population? Committed genocide? No wonder you dick heads are always on the wrong side of every argument. You value nothing but yourselves, and everything and everybody else can go straight to hell. That's you.


You HAVE NO ARGUMENT about anything, You have no proof of anything. You just keep posting LIES, and utter nonsense.   You value nothing but yourselves, and everything and everybody else can go straight to hell. That's you.

My arguments are solid, based in documented FACT.  The imperialism that Mexico has been carrying out against the US in remittances has been posted by me in this forum DOZENS of times for 8 years. Here it is yet again >>









						Remittance flows worldwide in 2017
					

Worldwide, an estimated $625 billion (USD) was sent by migrants to individuals in their home countries in 2017, a 7% increase from 2016, when the amount was $586 billion, according to economists at the World Bank. This increase follows two consecutive years of decline.




					www.pewresearch.org
				




And it's not just Mexico. It's also India, China, Phillipines, Guatemala, etc.


----------



## protectionist

Trump will easily win in 2024, only IF Republicans do something about the INVASION of America, by 150 countries' migrants, being orchestrated by the traitor Biden.  All these invaders are likely to vote for whomever the Democrat is, fearing deportation if a Republican were to win.

At this point, Biden has increased the vote to a potential 2 MILLON more, by bringing in that many more migrant illegal aliens.   How many more will be here by the time 2024 rolls around ?


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> You just posted a lame argument that has no meat on the bones. In other words, chicken shit excuses. My arguments are well documented in fact, while you encourage Imperialism.


That's what YOU DO. Encourage imperialism by supporting Biden and his treasonous importation of millions of unvetted, untested, unvaccinated illegal aliens.  They are who is committing IMPERIALISM against the USA, by sending all their remittance money back to their home countries.

Massive LOOTING going on. $30 Billion/year of international burglary by Mexico alone.  Wow - $30 billion.  The Vikings would be envious.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> LOL! We don't need videos. We just need documentation. Next?


Don't need documentation. You need a VIDEO.  You have none.  Loser!


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> What would you have done with the Mexican population? Committed genocide?.


No genocide, but as ex-President James K Polk said, we should have acquired ALL of Mexico, not just HALF of its territory. If we had, we would not be losing $30 Billion/year, being constantly stolen from us by Mexican illegal aliens. Polk got it right.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> Sidney Powell’s legal defense: ‘Reasonable people’ wouldn’t believe her election fraud claims
> 
> 
> Lawyers for the Trump ally claim she was just sharing an opinion when she said the election was stolen using machines built to rig races for Hugo Chavez.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcnews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pro-Trump lawyer says ‘no reasonable person’ would believe her election lies
> 
> 
> Lawyers for Sidney Powell argued conspiracies she laid out constituted legally protected first amendment speech
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.theguardian.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sidney Powell gives up the game, admits Trump’s election conspiracies weren’t factual
> 
> 
> In response to Dominion’s defamation lawsuit, Powell’s lawyers say "reasonable people" wouldn’t buy her claims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vox.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sidney Powell gives up the game, admits Trump’s election conspiracies weren’t factual
> 
> 
> In response to Dominion’s defamation lawsuit, Powell’s lawyers say "reasonable people" wouldn’t buy her claims.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.vox.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You live in a state of denial. You truly are in an Alice in Wonderland universe, totally detached from reality. You need mental help.


That's what YOU are. Just like Foolish Faun.  In a state of denial.  YOU need mental help. You're nuts.  Crazy Democrats. Tearing down and vandalizing statues. Even George Washington, Thomas Jefferson and Theodore Roosevelt. Total nut cases.

Then they occupy land and claim it as theirs, as in Seattle, and the gooneybird Democrat mayor Jenny Durkan called it a block party, and "summer of love".  This idiot caused the 28 year chief of police to resign after the dopey city voted to defund the police, cutting jobs, and after police were told to stand down and allow George Floyd protesters to take over a six-block area of Seattle’s Capitol Hill neighborhood. Rioting leftists loonies tried to kill police, locking them inside their police station and setting it on fire. Brought a lot of harm upon her constituents.









						Bombshell Report: Rioters sealed door at Seattle East Precinct, destroyed locks, tried to burn police alive
					

Photos reveal that rioters used what is believed to be a quick-dry concrete to seal shut the door of the East Precinct and let the building on fire.




					www.lawenforcementtoday.com
				












						Seattle Police Chief Resigns after City Council Votes to Cut Jobs, Pay | National Review
					

“This was a difficult decision for me, but when it’s time, it’s time,” Best wrote to officers in her resignation letter.




					www.nationalreview.com
				




In Portland,OR, goofball mayor Ted Wheeler, was just as bad. Allowed rioters to riot, backed up the rioters instead of the police, and even physically joined in with the rioters, and got his dumb ass tear gassed.









						Portland Mayor Ted Wheeler Joined Rioters and Told Them He Would Stand by Them “No Matter What”
					

Wheeler was tear gassed as well since he was with the group of terrorists. He went there to show solidarity with the rioters but it didn’t do him a whole lot of good in the PR department in the end except to give fodder to the fake news to run with their main story about Trump’s officers...




					www.stevegruber.com
				












						Portland Mayor Ted Wheeler threatened termination if police chief didn’t back him on tear gas
					

Portland Mayor Ted Wheeler warned Police Chief Chuck Lovell he could face discipline “up to and including termination,” after the police bureau publicly rebuked the mayor for banning CS gas in September.



					www.opb.org
				




In Minneapolis, New York and LA, wacko mayors and city councils defunded their police forces, and violent crime soared in response.


----------



## protectionist

Crime Gone Wild in Democrat cities >>>









						Crime exploding in Democrat-run cities across America - and the mayors are blaming the guns. (Op-ed)
					

These cities don’t have a gun problem. They have a crime problem. They have a leadership problem. Those leaders use guns as a boogeyman.




					www.lawenforcementtoday.com
				












						12 Democrat-Run Cities See Homicides and Violent Crime Hit All-Time Highs - Washington Exterminator
					

A list of 12 Democrat-run cities are suffering from the highest murder and violent crime rates than




					washingtonexterminator.com
				












						Democrats Run America's Top 20 Crime-Ridden Cities - Tennessee Star
					

Annoyed that Senate Democrats are blocking a police reform bill, President Donald Trump said Wednesday that the 20 U.S. cities with the highest crime rates are all run by Democrats.




					tennesseestar.com


----------



## protectionist

rightwinger said:


> 84 million people do not live in slums


But that many people did vote for Trump.

Biden ? 20 million if that (mostly illegal aliens)


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> Keeping hope alive. Meanwhile...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Stock market news live updates: Stocks post a back-to-back session of gains as consumer confidence, 3Q GDP top estimates
> 
> 
> Stocks traded higher on Wednesday to extend gain from Tuesday's session, when the major equity indexes rallied after three consecutive sessions of declines.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> finance.yahoo.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And the biggest crashes in recent years occurred while we had a Republican president...
> 
> View attachment 578692​


Record Highs in the stock market when Trump was in power.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> Are you saying you want to decide who does, and who doesn't, get to vote?


YEAH!  Citizens vote. Illegal aliens , NO.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> Racist rightards _think_ there are more blacks than whites on welfare. Don't bother trying to educate them -- it won't stick.


Percentage of blacks is higher.  Always has been.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> If you mean you want to get inside Dominion machines, yeah, ya can't. That's proprietary software and firmware and you're a nobody. But accredited companies did have such access, analyzed the equipment, and determined they weren't accessible to outside communications and determined they did not switch votes.


BULLSHIT - they even had internet access, forbidden for election machinery.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> Prove otherwise....


What have YOU ever proven ? Nothing.    Weren't you even claiming that stupid BS line about Sydney Powell, like all the other parrot Democrats ?


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> It's been nearly 14 months so far, and counting, and they still can't prove widespread fraud occurred.


----------



## rightwinger

protectionist said:


> Record Highs in the stock market when Trump was in power.


Stock Market is up much higher under the Amazing Biden


----------



## IM2

Biden is kicking ass.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> You are making a total fool out of yourself by saying the opposite of what is being shown here, I just showed Wikipedia is liberal biased, and than you assininely claim I didn't.  People reading this, will think you are either insane, incredibly stupid or both,
> 
> Here's more on Wikipedia's left bias >>
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberal Bias of Wikipedia Called Out in 5 Studies
> 
> 
> Left-wing media bias has taken over once-neutral Wikipedia, just as co-founder Larry Sanger lamented earlier this year, according to five studies reviewing the content of the online encyclopedia....
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.newsmax.com


*The studies, **originally reported in Breitbart,*  No doubt you are high on drugs. You are trying to tell us Wikipedia is Liberal through Breitbart.


----------



## rightwinger

BWK said:


> *The studies, **originally reported in Breitbart,* No doubt you are high on drugs. You are trying to tell us Wikipedia is Liberal through Breitbart.



He is absolutely correct
Requiring information to be factual is a Liberal bias


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> When they are TRUE.


Your problem is you can't prove they are.


----------



## postman

protectionist said:


> BULLSHIT - they even had internet access, forbidden for election machinery.


They also had paper ballots.

So even if votes were changed in the machines, when Georgia (for example) did a hand recount, they would have discovered a discrepancy.

But they didn't.

None of the recounts, or audits found a discrepancy.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Of course you didnt read it. You didnt have to tell me that, Mr Airhead.
> 
> And you dont have to read it anyway. YOU KNOW about all the fraud, Mr Pretender.


Your first one was utter bullshit. Why should I expect any of the others carry water?


----------



## Faun

Colin norris said:


> They are lies simply because they don't correspond with the electoral votes.  You've been conned.


The popular vote doesn't always align with the electoral college. That's by design. Not my problem if you want to reject reality; but the reality remains, a higher percent of Republicans voted for Trump in 2020 than in 2016 and a lower percent voted for the Democrat in 2020 than in 2016.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> HA HA.  Look at the stupid liberal wailing about _"Documentation"_  It's all these goofballs know.  Documentation from sources friendly TO THEM.
> 
> In their little deranged world, something is real, if a piece of paper says so.  Wow.  Even a team of doctors couldn't help these fools.
> 
> So obviously you have NO VIDEO of Sydney Powell saying what you laughably claim she said, so all you have is a bunch of liberal liars repeating the words of another liberal liar. How impressive.


LOLOL 

You moron, there is no video of her saying that because it was stated in a legal document she submitted to the court in a motion to dismiss the case against her. You're beyond brain-dead to assert it's not true because there's no video.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Prove what ?  I DID do that in this thread, in larger size posts (594-601) than anyone has ever done in the history of this forum. You are a complete IDIOT.
> 
> I wonder why I even bother talking to you.


You posted bullshit, gramps. Don't expect others to fall for such bullshit just because you're dumb enough to fall for it.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> It not enough for THIS FORUM.  This forum is not a courtroom. You have no video. You have no way to prove what you claim about Sydney Powell, and all you have is bullshit from lying liberals., You're a joke.


LOL

You're such a retard, gramps. This is a legal document submitted to a court. It's more real than a video.

DEFENDANTS’ MOTION TO DISMISS

_3. The statements at issue are protected and not actionable 

Determining whether a statement is protected involves a two-step inquiry: Is the statement one which can be proved true or false? And would reasonable people conclude that the statement is one of fact, in light of its phrasing, context and the circumstances surrounding its publication. Keohane, 882 P.2d at 1299. This inquiry is determined as a matter of law. Bucher v. Roberts, 595 P.2d 235, 241 (Colo. 1979) (“Whether a particular statement constitutes fact or opinion is a question of law.”). Analyzed under these factors, and even assuming, arguendo, that each of the statements alleged in the Complaint could be proved true or false, *no reasonable person would conclude that the statements were truly statements of fact*._​


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Everything Democrats say is a LIE. Everything.


You're not senile.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> But that many people did vote for Trump.
> 
> Biden ? 20 million if that (mostly illegal aliens)


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Record Highs in the stock market when Trump was in power.


LOLOL

Poor, demented gramps. The stock market is higher now than it ever was under Trump.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> YEAH!  Citizens vote. Illegal aliens , NO.


You have yet to prove illegal aliens voted.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Percentage of blacks is higher.  Always has been.


So? Far more whites are on welfare. You're crazy.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> BULLSHIT - they even had internet access, forbidden for election machinery.


LOL

You failed to prove that too. The best you could muster was the claim that Dominion machines *can* be connectto the internet.  Not that they actually were connected to the internet. That's like saying you *can* have a functioning brain when you don't.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> What have YOU ever proven ? Nothing.    Weren't you even claiming that stupid BS line about Sydney Powell, like all the other parrot Democrats ?


Which I proved with a court document entered in her name.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> View attachment 599523 View attachment 599524


Yeah, now it's 15 months.


----------



## protectionist

rightwinger said:


> Stock Market is up much higher under the Amazing Biden


That has nothing to do with the post I posted, and the post I was responding to. 

I will agree though that Biden is "amazing" (UNFORTUNATELY)


----------



## protectionist

IM2 said:


> Biden is kicking ass.


Against the American people.  No doubt about that.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> *The studies, **originally reported in Breitbart,* No doubt you are high on drugs. You are trying to tell us Wikipedia is Liberal through Breitbart.


Nothing wrong with Breitbart.  I've seen many good reports from them.  If liberals disparage them, that's just another compliment for them.

Here's another leftist tactic. Ignore and bypass CONTENT - Attack the messenger, when they can't defeat the message.

INVALIDATION is hard-wired into liberals.


----------



## protectionist

rightwinger said:


> He is absolutely correct
> Requiring information to be factual is a Liberal bias


Ignoring facts is a liberal habit.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> Your problem is you can't prove they are.


HA HA. So sez the DENIAL King of USMB.  

Not by using YOUR standards of "proof" (NY Times, Washington Post, Harvard, CNN, MSNBC,  et al liberal RAGS), certainly not.


----------



## protectionist

postman said:


> They also had paper ballots.
> 
> So even if votes were changed in the machines, when Georgia (for example) did a hand recount, they would have discovered a discrepancy.
> 
> But they didn't.
> 
> None of the recounts, or audits found a discrepancy.


THEY didn't TRY to find a discrepancy.  Read my posts further back in the thread about *Georgia *discrepancies.  There you'll find MANY discrepancies.  😐


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> Your first one was utter bullshit. Why should I expect any of the others carry water?


You don't have to admit you didn't read 99% of it. We all know that.  😐


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> You moron, there is no video of her saying that because it was stated in a legal document she submitted to the court in a motion to dismiss the case against her. You're beyond brain-dead to assert it's not true because there's no video.


I'm jut saying that all you loudmouth fools blabbering about Sydney Powell dont know what she said. just because some biased liar says something, and writes it down on a piece of paper, and maybe swears to it in a courtroom, that doesnt prove it's true.

None of you know what Sydney Powell said, unless you have a video of her saying it. You don't, and you dont know your ass from your elbows about what you're talking about.

I said Trump told his supporters on Jan 6, they should protest PEACEFULLY & PATRIOTICALLY.  And* I produced a VIDEO of him saying it.*  THAT
is how you PROVE something.  End of lesson.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> You posted bullshit, gramps. Don't expect others to fall for such bullshit just because you're dumb enough to fall for it.






Everybody is good at something. Poor little, fool, young, inexperienced Faun is good at something too - making a fool out of himself.  HA HA HA.


In Post # 913, he openly admitted he did not read almost all of my very extensive posts reporting 2020 election fraud, in various states. 20 minutes later in Post # 916, he claims my posts (which he just said he didn't read) are "bullshit".  HA, this is too funny.

So, those who don't know Faun (like I do  ), now know that he is just a blue-faced leftist ROBOT, who repeats whatever his masters order him to say, as opposed to actually obtaining information, and then actually knowing things)  
And I just PROVED that.  Right Faun ? Right ?  Right ?  Right ?


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> You're such a retard, gramps. This is a legal document submitted to a court. It's more real than a video.
> 
> DEFENDANTS’ MOTION TO DISMISS​​_3. The statements at issue are protected and not actionable _​​_Determining whether a statement is protected involves a two-step inquiry: Is the statement one which can be proved true or false? And would reasonable people conclude that the statement is one of fact, in light of its phrasing, context and the circumstances surrounding its publication. Keohane, 882 P.2d at 1299. This inquiry is determined as a matter of law. Bucher v. Roberts, 595 P.2d 235, 241 (Colo. 1979) (“Whether a particular statement constitutes fact or opinion is a question of law.”). Analyzed under these factors, and even assuming, arguendo, that each of the statements alleged in the Complaint could be proved true or false, *no reasonable person would conclude that the statements were truly statements of fact*._​


Oh. so now a legal document means that something is unmistakably true, you're trying to tell us here ?  HA HA HA. You dunce.  Everything that is testified in court is a legal document, and millions of things that are legal documents in courtrooms are LIES.  Lies are submitted in legal documents EVERY DAY.

Incredible that you actually need to have somebody tell you that.  Sheeesh.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> You're not senile.


Finally, you've said something correct.  Congratulations.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> Poor, demented gramps. The stock market is higher now than it ever was under Trump.


Already addressed that in another post.  Are you a parrot ?


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> Which I proved with a court document entered in her name.


NO, you did NOT prove a damn thing, with any piece of paper, which frankly is an idiotic and ridiculous,, propaganda baldfaced LIE.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> You have yet to prove illegal aliens voted.


 How pitifully ignorant liberals are. I can understand that they would have no idea about the massive illegal alien voting machine, from watching CNN, MSNBC, et al stations of that ilk, which carefully screen out all such information to these information-deprived airheads, but the proofs have been posted in HERE in USMB for years.

No excuse. So for the idiots who are clueless about illegal alien voting, why the border is opened up, why the airlifts, etc, for the 200th time >>>

Texas Democrats ask noncitizens to register to vote

Poll: 13% of Illegal Aliens ADMIT They Vote - California Political Review

https://publicinterestlegal.org/files/Report_Alien-Invasion-in-Virginia.pdf

https://publicinterestlegal.org/files/Safe-Spaces_Final.pdf

Finally Proof of Illegal Alien Voting

Noncitizens, Voting Violations and U.S. Elections | Federation for American Immigration Reform

Illegal Aliens Really Do Vote – a Lot

https://publicinterestlegal.org/files/Philadelphia-Litigation-Report.pdf

Exclusive: Florida Investigating Potential Non-Citizen Voters

Quote Reply protectionist
Report


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> So? Far more whites are on welfare. You're crazy.


So?  A higher percentage of blacks are on welfare.  You're crazy.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> You failed to prove that too. The best you could muster was the claim that Dominion machines *can* be connectto the internet.  Not that they actually were connected to the internet. That's like saying you *can* have a functioning brain when you don't.


So you are asserting that 2020 election machines were not connected to the internet ?  That's your position, Flaky Faun ?  

If you had been watching Newsmax, Fox, OAN, the First, America's Voice, or the Blaze, instead of the leftwing trash rags CNN, MSNBC, PBS,  etc, which hide information like this, you could have found out what all we conservatives know (that election machines WERE connected to the internet)

So being an information-deprived victim of leftist OMISSION media, you come in here now and post a dumbass post, like you just did. HA HA HA.  MORE people laughing at you.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> HA HA. So sez the DENIAL King of USMB.
> 
> Not by using YOUR standards of "proof" (NY Times, Washington Post, Harvard, CNN, MSNBC,  et al liberal RAGS), certainly not.


You say it but sadly, cannot prove it. Oh well, c'est la vie.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> You don't have to admit you didn't read 99% of it. We all know that.  😐


No answer to my question.

This is my shocked face -->


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> I'm jut saying that all you loudmouth fools blabbering about Sydney Powell dont know what she said. just because some biased liar says something, and writes it down on a piece of paper, and maybe swears to it in a courtroom, that doesnt prove it's true.
> 
> None of you know what Sydney Powell said, unless you have a video of her saying it. You don't, and you dont know your ass from your elbows about what you're talking about.
> 
> I said Trump told his supporters on Jan 6, they should protest PEACEFULLY & PATRIOTICALLY.  And* I produced a VIDEO of him saying it.*  THAT
> is how you PROVE something.  End of lesson.


LOL

Moron, either she wrote that herself or her attorney, speaking for her, wrote it.

Regardless, that was her defense in court. You denying that is you denying reality.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> View attachment 599659
> 
> Everybody is good at something. Poor little, fool, young, inexperienced Faun is good at something too - making a fool out of himself.  HA HA HA.
> 
> 
> In Post # 913, he openly admitted he did not read almost all of my very extensive posts reporting 2020 election fraud, in various states. 20 minutes later in Post # 916, he claims my posts (which he just said he didn't read) are "bullshit".  HA, this is too funny.
> 
> So, those who don't know Faun (like I do  ), now know that he is just a blue-faced leftist ROBOT, who repeats whatever his masters order him to say, as opposed to actually obtaining information, and then actually knowing things)
> And I just PROVED that.  Right Faun ? Right ?  Right ?  Right ?


And you still haven't answered my question. The first thing you posted was debunked nonsense. Why should anyone expect the rest is not equally discredited?


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Oh. so now a legal document means that something is unmistakably true, you're trying to tell us here ?  HA HA HA. You dunce.  Everything that is testified in court is a legal document, and millions of things that are legal documents in courtrooms are LIES.  Lies are submitted in legal documents EVERY DAY.
> 
> Incredible that you actually need to have somebody tell you that.  Sheeesh.


If it's not true, gramps, it's criminal perjury.

Dayum, you are dumber than dirt.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Finally, you've said something correct.  Congratulations.



LOL

Thanks for proving you lied when you said....



protectionist said:


> Everything Democrats say is a LIE. Everything.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Already addressed that in another post.  Are you a parrot ?


If you said anything other than the market is higher under Biden than it was under Trump, then you are lying.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> NO, you did NOT prove a damn thing, with any piece of paper, which frankly is an idiotic and ridiculous,, propaganda baldfaced LIE.


Nope, you're just demented, gramps. In reality, from which you're divorced, that's a legal document submitted to a court of law, explaining her reasons for why she was petitioning the court to dismiss the case against her.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> How pitifully ignorant liberals are. I can understand that they would have no idea about the massive illegal alien voting machine, from watching CNN, MSNBC, et al stations of that ilk, which carefully screen out all such information to these information-deprived airheads, but the proofs have been posted in HERE in USMB for years.
> 
> No excuse. So for the idiots who are clueless about illegal alien voting, why the border is opened up, why the airlifts, etc, for the 200th time >>>
> 
> Texas Democrats ask noncitizens to register to vote
> 
> Poll: 13% of Illegal Aliens ADMIT They Vote - California Political Review
> 
> https://publicinterestlegal.org/files/Report_Alien-Invasion-in-Virginia.pdf
> 
> https://publicinterestlegal.org/files/Safe-Spaces_Final.pdf
> 
> Finally Proof of Illegal Alien Voting
> 
> Noncitizens, Voting Violations and U.S. Elections | Federation for American Immigration Reform
> 
> Illegal Aliens Really Do Vote – a Lot
> 
> https://publicinterestlegal.org/files/Philadelphia-Litigation-Report.pdf
> 
> Exclusive: Florida Investigating Potential Non-Citizen Voters
> 
> Quote Reply protectionist
> Report


Your first one doesn't say any non-citizens were registered to vote in a federal election.

Your next one is to a discredited poll, doesn't actually show any illegal aliens were registered to vote in a federal election.

Your next link doesn't work.

Your next link doesn't work.

Your next one was debunked as motor voter laws do not register illegal aliens to vote.

Your next one is about some states allowing non-citizens to vote in local elections which is actually limited to voting on school board issues. That is legal. And that link reiterates the same debunked poll as your second link.

Your next link is the unsubstantiated claim of one individual who claims he could have registered without showing ID.

Your next link doesn't work.

Your next link found one non-citizen who voted.

Your next link doesn't work.

Your next link doesn't work.




Congrats, Gramps! You found ONE.


----------



## Sunsettommy

The Purge said:


> Dumbass....
> 
> In Georgia, a judge has approved a major election audit and has ordered that absentee ballots be opened for inspection​
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> In Georgia, a judge has approved a major election audit and has ordered that absentee ballots be opened for inspection
> 
> 
> Share6TweetPin6 SharesA Georgia judge decided Friday to unseal nearly 150,000 absentee ballots in Fulton County, the state’s most populous county, so that prosecutors could look for proof of suspected voter fraud. What are the specifics? According to the Atlanta Journal-Constitution, Henry...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> recentlyheard.com


"Published
9 months ago
on May 22, 2021"

What were the results of the Audit?


----------



## Colin norris

Faun said:


> The popular vote doesn't always align with the electoral college. That's by design. Not my problem if you want to reject reality; but the reality remains, a higher percent of Republicans voted for Trump in 2020 than in 2016 and a lower percent voted for the Democrat in 2020 than in 2016.


I understand the electoral votes are a sham. We all know that. 
The fact remains Biden out voted trump in 2020 and that's a fact. Make all the excuses you like. Biden won.  Get over it


----------



## Faun

Colin norris said:


> I understand the electoral votes are a sham. We all know that.
> The fact remains Biden out voted trump in 2020 and that's a fact. Make all the excuses you like. Biden won.  Get over it


Kindly quote me saying Trump got more votes than Biden or shoot yourself...


----------



## Colin norris

Faun said:


> Kindly quote me saying Trump got more votes than Biden or shoot yourself...


81 million for biden and dickhead got 74 million? 
Yet you want ME to shoot  myself? 
Mathematics is not your strong point.


----------



## Faun

Colin norris said:


> 81 million for biden and dickhead got 74 million?
> Yet you want ME to shoot  myself?
> Mathematics is not your strong point.


You should shoot yourself because you're brain-dead anyway.

Perfect example...

I ask you to quote me saying Trump got more votes than Biden...

Instead, you quote yourself saying Biden got more votes than Trump.


----------



## Colin norris

Faun said:


> You should shoot yourself because you're brain-dead anyway.
> 
> Perfect example...
> 
> I ask you to quote me saying Trump got more votes than Biden...
> 
> Instead, you quote yourself saying Biden got more votes than Trump.


At least I'm quoting to truth comrade. I still waiting for you to do that.


----------



## Faun

Colin norris said:


> At least I'm quoting to truth comrade. I still waiting for you to do that.


What lie have I told?


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> What lie have I told?


  What lie haven't you told ?


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> I'm jut saying that all you loudmouth fools blabbering about Sydney Powell dont know what she said. just because some biased liar says something, and writes it down on a piece of paper, and maybe swears to it in a courtroom, that doesnt prove it's true.
> 
> None of you know what Sydney Powell said, unless you have a video of her saying it. You don't, and you dont know your ass from your elbows about what you're talking about.
> 
> I said Trump told his supporters on Jan 6, they should protest PEACEFULLY & PATRIOTICALLY.  And* I produced a VIDEO of him saying it.*  THAT
> is how you PROVE something.  End of lesson.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> So?  A higher percentage of blacks are on welfare.  You're crazy.


400 years of white power, money, and control is the reason for that. And that hasn't changed.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> How pitifully ignorant liberals are. I can understand that they would have no idea about the massive illegal alien voting machine, from watching CNN, MSNBC, et al stations of that ilk, which carefully screen out all such information to these information-deprived airheads, but the proofs have been posted in HERE in USMB for years.
> 
> No excuse. So for the idiots who are clueless about illegal alien voting, why the border is opened up, why the airlifts, etc, for the 200th time >>>
> 
> Texas Democrats ask noncitizens to register to vote
> 
> Poll: 13% of Illegal Aliens ADMIT They Vote - California Political Review
> 
> https://publicinterestlegal.org/files/Report_Alien-Invasion-in-Virginia.pdf
> 
> https://publicinterestlegal.org/files/Safe-Spaces_Final.pdf
> 
> Finally Proof of Illegal Alien Voting
> 
> Noncitizens, Voting Violations and U.S. Elections | Federation for American Immigration Reform
> 
> Illegal Aliens Really Do Vote – a Lot
> 
> https://publicinterestlegal.org/files/Philadelphia-Litigation-Report.pdf
> 
> Exclusive: Florida Investigating Potential Non-Citizen Voters
> 
> Quote Reply protectionist
> Report


*Texas Gov. Greg Abbott vowed to investigate.


“If true there will be serious consequences,” he said.  *All we need, is one example from the Washington Times to prove you are lying. 

This is you;  *So for the idiots who are clueless about illegal alien voting,  *Now, pea brain, explain in detail how you can come here and arrogantly accuse illegals of voting, when your own pos article tells us exactly the opposite? Are you reading what Greg Abbott said in the Washington Times. If not, read the goddamn words. The words prove 100% that you are lying piece of shit, and a waste of everyone's time.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> Your first one doesn't say any non-citizens were registered to vote in a federal election.
> 
> Your next one is to a discredited poll, doesn't actually show any illegal aliens were registered to vote in a federal election.
> 
> Your next link doesn't work.
> 
> Your next link doesn't work.
> 
> Your next one was debunked as motor voter laws do not register illegal aliens to vote.
> 
> Your next one is about some states allowing non-citizens to vote in local elections which is actually limited to voting on school board issues. That is legal. And that link reiterates the same debunked poll as your second link.
> 
> Your next link is the unsubstantiated claim of one individual who claims he could have registered without showing ID.
> 
> Your next link doesn't work.
> 
> Your next link found one non-citizen who voted.
> 
> Your next link doesn't work.
> 
> Your next link doesn't work.
> 
> Congrats, Gramps! You found ONE.


You do not refute a link by saying what it "doesnt say".  To refute it, you must address what it DOES say.  And what it says is that Democrat cheaters sent ballots to non-citizens with the box marked Citizen, already checked "YES".  The Texas Democratic Party asked non-citizens to register to vote.

The second link you say is from a "discredited" poll.  HA.  The only thing discredited is your post, which has no mention of who or how this poll is allegedy "discredited"  Discredited by whom >the New York Times ?  MSNBC ?  Dont be ridiculous. Also the link mentions a few different polls, all of which showed  illegal aliens registered to vote in a federal election.

Regarding my 3rd & 4th links and sublinks in my 5th link, these were all PILF (Public Interest Legal Foundation), which there was no problem opening these links during the Trump administration. So what's happening  > Buden's Brown shirt boys wiping away stuff they dont like. Here's some replacements, up to date, and just as good >>









						The Real Foreign Election Interference Is Happening At Your Local DMV
					

Aliens often don’t know they aren’t allowed to vote, which subjects them to deportation. The only winner is the party that gets their vote.




					thefederalist.com
				












						19 aliens charged with voter fraud in North Carolina following ICE investigation
					

A federal grand jury in Wilmington charged seven foreign nationals on August 31 on federal felony charges including falsely claiming U.S. citizenship or making false statements on voter registration application, and with misdemeanor charges of unlawfully casting ballots in the 2016 presidential...




					www.ice.gov
				




Motor Voter laws FACILITATE the registering of illegal aliens to vote.  In California and Oregon, the motor voter law automatically registers anyone who has a driver’s license to vote through the DMV. In California illegal aliens can obtain a driver’s license, which means they could be automatically registered to vote.

The link not working is to > _Safe Spaces,_ the 27-page document which explains in detail how sanctuary cities are providing cover for illegal aliens to stay on voter rolls across the nation. One point made perfectly clear is that “aliens are getting on the rolls, aliens are voting, and in sanctuary jurisdictions they aren’t being prosecuted for doing so.”

I *found it* through another source link >>  Safe Spaces: How Sanctuary Cities Are Giving Cover to Noncitizens on the Voter Rolls | Public Interest Legal Foundation

Texas Secretary of State David Whitley used state driver’s license records, which include immigration status, and compared those with voter rolls. He found that about 95,000 people whom the state says weren’t citizens were among the 16 million registered voters. Of those, about 58,000 had voted at some point since 1996.
Mr. Whitley also created a process for election boards to notify each of the 95,000 names, and ask them to verify whether they are citizens and should remain on the rolls.









						Texas' Top Election Official Says Nearly 100,000 Voters Aren't U.S. Citizens
					

The Texas Secretary of State says nearly 100,000 people on the state's voter rolls are not U.S. citizens.In an advisory today, Secretary of State David…




					www.kut.org
				




State officials followed a similar process in Pennsylvania, after admitting that a glitch in state motor vehicle bureau computers, allowed noncitizens to register to vote easily. They, too, matched driver’s license records with voter rolls and came up with nearly 11,200 names.









						Pennsylvania admits to 11,000 noncitizens registered to vote
					

A top Pennsylvania lawmaker called on the state Wednesday to immediately expunge the names of 11,198 noncitizens whom the state confirmed are registered to vote, despite not being eligible.




					www.washingtontimes.com
				




The noncitizen debate reached the national level in 2014 when Jesse T. Richman, a professor at Old Dominion University, and two colleagues began publishing estimates of thousands and perhaps millions of illegal voters.

Florida officials are investigating the citizenship of thousands of registered voters. CBS4 News has learned 2,000 of those potential non-citizen voters are registered in Miami-Dade County.   Miami-Dade is not alone. Broward is looking at 260 registered voters and Monroe is investigating four.









						Exclusive: Florida Investigating Potential Non-Citizen Voters
					

In a new crackdown, Florida officials are investigating the citizenship of thousands of registered voters.




					miami.cbslocal.com
				




I could go on all night doing this with hundreds of articles listing research done, with thousands of illegal alien voters, but for the objective reader, I'v listed more than enough, and with sub-links. For the UNobjective reader, who cares ?


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> You say it but sadly, cannot prove it. Oh well, c'est la vie.


What cannot be proven, is YOU unable to prove that I have not proven my case about voter fraud, simply because you didn't read 99.9% of the material and you dont even know what is there.  

You make fool of yourself every time you talk about my election fraud posts that you didn't read.  Well, Not My Problem.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> No answer to my question.
> 
> This is my shocked face -->


No answer from YOU, to MY question.  Here it is again, MR DODGE >>>

_*"So you are asserting that 2020 election machines were not connected to the internet ?"*_

Well ?  YES...or...NO ?


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Moron, either she wrote that herself or her attorney, speaking for her, wrote it.
> 
> Regardless, that was her defense in court. You denying that is you denying reality.


You dont know what she said, and you have no video of her saying what you're talking about.  Nor do you even show any of these documents you keep yammering about. Nor have you ever laid eyes on any of these papers, but instead you just babble on & on about what your propaganda mills tell you.  Just mindless babble.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> And you still haven't answered my question. The first thing you posted was debunked nonsense. Why should anyone expect the rest is not equally discredited?


You are talking nonsense. Nothing was debunked, Yu think I give a penny to any debunk talk from your laughingstock so-called dubunkers.  My first link about illegal aliens voting was Texas Democrats ask noncitizens to register to vote

Not a thing about that was debunked.   If you're referring to my election fraud postings, you better actually READ them, before you start blabbering about them.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> If it's not true, gramps, it's criminal perjury.
> 
> Dayum, you are dumber than dirt.


Wow, what a revelation.  Yes, perjury is false testimony under oath.  And like I said it goes on every day. Welcome to the real world.  And what is this "it" you refer to ? I havent seen you present anythung from a court.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Thanks for proving you lied when you said....
> 
> ​


Everything Democrats say is a LIE. Everything.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> If you said anything other than the market is higher under Biden than it was under Trump, then you are lying.


Post doesn't match its quote.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> Nope, you're just demented, gramps. In reality, from which you're divorced, that's a legal document submitted to a court of law, explaining her reasons for why she was petitioning the court to dismiss the case against her.


You got it ? Show it.  You haven't done that. Guess what. You don't have it, and you never laid eyes on it. All you do is watch scatterbrained CNN, and come in blabbering what you heard.

Nobody here has a video of Sydney Powell disparaging herself, and nobody can prove this idiotic notion.


----------



## protectionist

Sunsettommy said:


> "Published
> 9 months ago
> on May 22, 2021"
> 
> What were the results of the Audit?


Who cares when their so-called audit was nothing but a duplicate of their first fraudulent count ?  Ho hum.  Yawn***


----------



## Thoth001

If Trump were in office, how would we see what Biden would do? With the vaccine mandates, humans have finally come together to fight for one cause.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


>


You video posted here is quoting my previous post which said >> _"None of you know what Sydney Powell said, unless you have a video of her saying it. You don't, and you dont know your ass from your elbows about what you're talking about."_

So then you post a video of Sydney Powell talking, BUT not saying a word about what you previously claimed she said (disparaging herself).  So what was the point of posting this video ?


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> 400 years of white power, money, and control is the reason for that. And that hasn't changed.


You're not very observant. Maybe that's because you maybe are an information-deprived victim of liberal OMISSION media.  
For your edification, there was a *HUGE change,* 58 years ago, called Affirmative Action.  White power became white victimization, and black victimization became black power.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> *Texas Gov. Greg Abbott vowed to investigate.
> 
> 
> “If true there will be serious consequences,” he said.  *All we need, is one example from the Washington Times to prove you are lying.
> 
> This is you;  *So for the idiots who are clueless about illegal alien voting,  *Now, pea brain, explain in detail how you can come here and arrogantly accuse illegals of voting, when your own pos article tells us exactly the opposite? Are you reading what Greg Abbott said in the Washington Times. If not, read the goddamn words. The words prove 100% that you are lying piece of shit, and a waste of everyone's time.


How about posting a link to this illustrious article with *Texas Gov. Greg Abbott*, that you are yammering about, so I can take a look at it ?

As for my articles in Post # 962, and others, if you took the time to READ them, you wouldnt have to ask a stupid question like how can I accuse illegals of voting (wow are you ignorant).


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> What lie haven't you told ?


A pity you can't say.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> You do not refute a link by saying what it "doesnt say".  To refute it, you must address what it DOES say.  And what it says is that Democrat cheaters sent ballots to non-citizens with the box marked Citizen, already checked "YES".  The Texas Democratic Party asked non-citizens to register to vote.
> 
> The second link you say is from a "discredited" poll.  HA.  The only thing discredited is your post, which has no mention of who or how this poll is allegedy "discredited"  Discredited by whom >the New York Times ?  MSNBC ?  Dont be ridiculous. Also the link mentions a few different polls, all of which showed  illegal aliens registered to vote in a federal election.
> 
> Regarding my 3rd & 4th links and sublinks in my 5th link, these were all PILF (Public Interest Legal Foundation), which there was no problem opening these links during the Trump administration. So what's happening  > Buden's Brown shirt boys wiping away stuff they dont like. Here's some replacements, up to date, and just as good >>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Real Foreign Election Interference Is Happening At Your Local DMV
> 
> 
> Aliens often don’t know they aren’t allowed to vote, which subjects them to deportation. The only winner is the party that gets their vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thefederalist.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19 aliens charged with voter fraud in North Carolina following ICE investigation
> 
> 
> A federal grand jury in Wilmington charged seven foreign nationals on August 31 on federal felony charges including falsely claiming U.S. citizenship or making false statements on voter registration application, and with misdemeanor charges of unlawfully casting ballots in the 2016 presidential...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ice.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Motor Voter laws FACILITATE the registering of illegal aliens to vote.  In California and Oregon, the motor voter law automatically registers anyone who has a driver’s license to vote through the DMV. In California illegal aliens can obtain a driver’s license, which means they could be automatically registered to vote.
> 
> The link not working is to > _Safe Spaces,_ the 27-page document which explains in detail how sanctuary cities are providing cover for illegal aliens to stay on voter rolls across the nation. One point made perfectly clear is that “aliens are getting on the rolls, aliens are voting, and in sanctuary jurisdictions they aren’t being prosecuted for doing so.”
> 
> I *found it* through another source link >>  Safe Spaces: How Sanctuary Cities Are Giving Cover to Noncitizens on the Voter Rolls | Public Interest Legal Foundation
> 
> Texas Secretary of State David Whitley used state driver’s license records, which include immigration status, and compared those with voter rolls. He found that about 95,000 people whom the state says weren’t citizens were among the 16 million registered voters. Of those, about 58,000 had voted at some point since 1996.
> Mr. Whitley also created a process for election boards to notify each of the 95,000 names, and ask them to verify whether they are citizens and should remain on the rolls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Texas' Top Election Official Says Nearly 100,000 Voters Aren't U.S. Citizens
> 
> 
> The Texas Secretary of State says nearly 100,000 people on the state's voter rolls are not U.S. citizens.In an advisory today, Secretary of State David…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kut.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> State officials followed a similar process in Pennsylvania, after admitting that a glitch in state motor vehicle bureau computers, allowed noncitizens to register to vote easily. They, too, matched driver’s license records with voter rolls and came up with nearly 11,200 names.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennsylvania admits to 11,000 noncitizens registered to vote
> 
> 
> A top Pennsylvania lawmaker called on the state Wednesday to immediately expunge the names of 11,198 noncitizens whom the state confirmed are registered to vote, despite not being eligible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.washingtontimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The noncitizen debate reached the national level in 2014 when Jesse T. Richman, a professor at Old Dominion University, and two colleagues began publishing estimates of thousands and perhaps millions of illegal voters.
> 
> Florida officials are investigating the citizenship of thousands of registered voters. CBS4 News has learned 2,000 of those potential non-citizen voters are registered in Miami-Dade County.   Miami-Dade is not alone. Broward is looking at 260 registered voters and Monroe is investigating four.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exclusive: Florida Investigating Potential Non-Citizen Voters
> 
> 
> In a new crackdown, Florida officials are investigating the citizenship of thousands of registered voters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miami.cbslocal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could go on all night doing this with hundreds of articles listing research done, with thousands of illegal alien voters, but for the objective reader, I'v listed more than enough, and with sub-links. For the UNobjective reader, who cares ?


LOL

You're refuted, gramps, even if you are too stupid to realize it. You're idiotically claiming illegal aliens voted but your link doesn't show even one voted. It's just an article stating voter registration forms were mailed to non-citizen residents.  It doesn't even show any of them were registered to vote. 

You fail again because you're a failure.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> You do not refute a link by saying what it "doesnt say".  To refute it, you must address what it DOES say.  And what it says is that Democrat cheaters sent ballots to non-citizens with the box marked Citizen, already checked "YES".  The Texas Democratic Party asked non-citizens to register to vote.
> 
> The second link you say is from a "discredited" poll.  HA.  The only thing discredited is your post, which has no mention of who or how this poll is allegedy "discredited"  Discredited by whom >the New York Times ?  MSNBC ?  Dont be ridiculous. Also the link mentions a few different polls, all of which showed  illegal aliens registered to vote in a federal election.
> 
> Regarding my 3rd & 4th links and sublinks in my 5th link, these were all PILF (Public Interest Legal Foundation), which there was no problem opening these links during the Trump administration. So what's happening  > Buden's Brown shirt boys wiping away stuff they dont like. Here's some replacements, up to date, and just as good >>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Real Foreign Election Interference Is Happening At Your Local DMV
> 
> 
> Aliens often don’t know they aren’t allowed to vote, which subjects them to deportation. The only winner is the party that gets their vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thefederalist.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19 aliens charged with voter fraud in North Carolina following ICE investigation
> 
> 
> A federal grand jury in Wilmington charged seven foreign nationals on August 31 on federal felony charges including falsely claiming U.S. citizenship or making false statements on voter registration application, and with misdemeanor charges of unlawfully casting ballots in the 2016 presidential...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ice.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Motor Voter laws FACILITATE the registering of illegal aliens to vote.  In California and Oregon, the motor voter law automatically registers anyone who has a driver’s license to vote through the DMV. In California illegal aliens can obtain a driver’s license, which means they could be automatically registered to vote.
> 
> The link not working is to > _Safe Spaces,_ the 27-page document which explains in detail how sanctuary cities are providing cover for illegal aliens to stay on voter rolls across the nation. One point made perfectly clear is that “aliens are getting on the rolls, aliens are voting, and in sanctuary jurisdictions they aren’t being prosecuted for doing so.”
> 
> I *found it* through another source link >>  Safe Spaces: How Sanctuary Cities Are Giving Cover to Noncitizens on the Voter Rolls | Public Interest Legal Foundation
> 
> Texas Secretary of State David Whitley used state driver’s license records, which include immigration status, and compared those with voter rolls. He found that about 95,000 people whom the state says weren’t citizens were among the 16 million registered voters. Of those, about 58,000 had voted at some point since 1996.
> Mr. Whitley also created a process for election boards to notify each of the 95,000 names, and ask them to verify whether they are citizens and should remain on the rolls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Texas' Top Election Official Says Nearly 100,000 Voters Aren't U.S. Citizens
> 
> 
> The Texas Secretary of State says nearly 100,000 people on the state's voter rolls are not U.S. citizens.In an advisory today, Secretary of State David…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kut.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> State officials followed a similar process in Pennsylvania, after admitting that a glitch in state motor vehicle bureau computers, allowed noncitizens to register to vote easily. They, too, matched driver’s license records with voter rolls and came up with nearly 11,200 names.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennsylvania admits to 11,000 noncitizens registered to vote
> 
> 
> A top Pennsylvania lawmaker called on the state Wednesday to immediately expunge the names of 11,198 noncitizens whom the state confirmed are registered to vote, despite not being eligible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.washingtontimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The noncitizen debate reached the national level in 2014 when Jesse T. Richman, a professor at Old Dominion University, and two colleagues began publishing estimates of thousands and perhaps millions of illegal voters.
> 
> Florida officials are investigating the citizenship of thousands of registered voters. CBS4 News has learned 2,000 of those potential non-citizen voters are registered in Miami-Dade County.   Miami-Dade is not alone. Broward is looking at 260 registered voters and Monroe is investigating four.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exclusive: Florida Investigating Potential Non-Citizen Voters
> 
> 
> In a new crackdown, Florida officials are investigating the citizenship of thousands of registered voters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miami.cbslocal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could go on all night doing this with hundreds of articles listing research done, with thousands of illegal alien voters, but for the objective reader, I'v listed more than enough, and with sub-links. For the UNobjective reader, who cares ?


Yes, gramps, that poll was thoroughly debunked. 

Methodological challenges affect study of non-citizens’ voting

_A number of academics and commentators have already expressed skepticism about the paper’s assumptions and conclusions, though. In a series of tweets, New York Times columnist Nate Cohn focused his criticism on Richman et al’s use of Cooperative Congressional Election Study data to make inferences about the non-citizen voting population. *That critique has some merit, too. The 2008 and 2010 CCES surveyed large opt-in Internet samples constructed by the polling firm YouGov* to be nationally representative of the adult citizen population._

Since you probably can’t comprehend the implication of the highlighted text, I will explain ...

Richman relied on *unscientific, non-probability online Internet polling* and nutjobs propagate his nonsensical blog because they like what he says despite its dubious origins.

But wait, there's more... on top of it being based upon unscientific, non-probability online Internet polling, it turns out that many of the respondents erroneously identified themselves as citizens in 2010 but then as non-citizens in 2012...

_*It turns out that such response error was common for self-reported non-citizens in the 2010-2012 CCES Panel Study* — a survey that re-interviewed 19,533 respondents in 2012 who had currently participated in the 2010 CCES. The first table below, for instance, shows that 71% of CCES panelists who said that they were not American citizens in 2012 actually reported being American citizens when they were originally surveyed for the 2010 CCES. Since it’s illogical for non-citizens in 2012 to have been American citizens back in 2010, it appears that a substantial number of self-reported non-citizens inaccurately reported their (non)citizenship status in the CCES surveys._

Since it's opt-in online polling, who knows how many of the respondents were merely lying hacks who lied in 2012 to make it appear as though non-citizen voting is far more prevalent than it actually is.

I'm embarrassed for ya


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> You do not refute a link by saying what it "doesnt say".  To refute it, you must address what it DOES say.  And what it says is that Democrat cheaters sent ballots to non-citizens with the box marked Citizen, already checked "YES".  The Texas Democratic Party asked non-citizens to register to vote.
> 
> The second link you say is from a "discredited" poll.  HA.  The only thing discredited is your post, which has no mention of who or how this poll is allegedy "discredited"  Discredited by whom >the New York Times ?  MSNBC ?  Dont be ridiculous. Also the link mentions a few different polls, all of which showed  illegal aliens registered to vote in a federal election.
> 
> Regarding my 3rd & 4th links and sublinks in my 5th link, these were all PILF (Public Interest Legal Foundation), which there was no problem opening these links during the Trump administration. So what's happening  > Buden's Brown shirt boys wiping away stuff they dont like. Here's some replacements, up to date, and just as good >>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Real Foreign Election Interference Is Happening At Your Local DMV
> 
> 
> Aliens often don’t know they aren’t allowed to vote, which subjects them to deportation. The only winner is the party that gets their vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thefederalist.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19 aliens charged with voter fraud in North Carolina following ICE investigation
> 
> 
> A federal grand jury in Wilmington charged seven foreign nationals on August 31 on federal felony charges including falsely claiming U.S. citizenship or making false statements on voter registration application, and with misdemeanor charges of unlawfully casting ballots in the 2016 presidential...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ice.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Motor Voter laws FACILITATE the registering of illegal aliens to vote.  In California and Oregon, the motor voter law automatically registers anyone who has a driver’s license to vote through the DMV. In California illegal aliens can obtain a driver’s license, which means they could be automatically registered to vote.
> 
> The link not working is to > _Safe Spaces,_ the 27-page document which explains in detail how sanctuary cities are providing cover for illegal aliens to stay on voter rolls across the nation. One point made perfectly clear is that “aliens are getting on the rolls, aliens are voting, and in sanctuary jurisdictions they aren’t being prosecuted for doing so.”
> 
> I *found it* through another source link >>  Safe Spaces: How Sanctuary Cities Are Giving Cover to Noncitizens on the Voter Rolls | Public Interest Legal Foundation
> 
> Texas Secretary of State David Whitley used state driver’s license records, which include immigration status, and compared those with voter rolls. He found that about 95,000 people whom the state says weren’t citizens were among the 16 million registered voters. Of those, about 58,000 had voted at some point since 1996.
> Mr. Whitley also created a process for election boards to notify each of the 95,000 names, and ask them to verify whether they are citizens and should remain on the rolls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Texas' Top Election Official Says Nearly 100,000 Voters Aren't U.S. Citizens
> 
> 
> The Texas Secretary of State says nearly 100,000 people on the state's voter rolls are not U.S. citizens.In an advisory today, Secretary of State David…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kut.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> State officials followed a similar process in Pennsylvania, after admitting that a glitch in state motor vehicle bureau computers, allowed noncitizens to register to vote easily. They, too, matched driver’s license records with voter rolls and came up with nearly 11,200 names.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennsylvania admits to 11,000 noncitizens registered to vote
> 
> 
> A top Pennsylvania lawmaker called on the state Wednesday to immediately expunge the names of 11,198 noncitizens whom the state confirmed are registered to vote, despite not being eligible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.washingtontimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The noncitizen debate reached the national level in 2014 when Jesse T. Richman, a professor at Old Dominion University, and two colleagues began publishing estimates of thousands and perhaps millions of illegal voters.
> 
> Florida officials are investigating the citizenship of thousands of registered voters. CBS4 News has learned 2,000 of those potential non-citizen voters are registered in Miami-Dade County.   Miami-Dade is not alone. Broward is looking at 260 registered voters and Monroe is investigating four.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exclusive: Florida Investigating Potential Non-Citizen Voters
> 
> 
> In a new crackdown, Florida officials are investigating the citizenship of thousands of registered voters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miami.cbslocal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could go on all night doing this with hundreds of articles listing research done, with thousands of illegal alien voters, but for the objective reader, I'v listed more than enough, and with sub-links. For the UNobjective reader, who cares ?


LOLOLOL 

Your paranoia that Biden is shutting down links you want to post is hysterical.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> You do not refute a link by saying what it "doesnt say".  To refute it, you must address what it DOES say.  And what it says is that Democrat cheaters sent ballots to non-citizens with the box marked Citizen, already checked "YES".  The Texas Democratic Party asked non-citizens to register to vote.
> 
> The second link you say is from a "discredited" poll.  HA.  The only thing discredited is your post, which has no mention of who or how this poll is allegedy "discredited"  Discredited by whom >the New York Times ?  MSNBC ?  Dont be ridiculous. Also the link mentions a few different polls, all of which showed  illegal aliens registered to vote in a federal election.
> 
> Regarding my 3rd & 4th links and sublinks in my 5th link, these were all PILF (Public Interest Legal Foundation), which there was no problem opening these links during the Trump administration. So what's happening  > Buden's Brown shirt boys wiping away stuff they dont like. Here's some replacements, up to date, and just as good >>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Real Foreign Election Interference Is Happening At Your Local DMV
> 
> 
> Aliens often don’t know they aren’t allowed to vote, which subjects them to deportation. The only winner is the party that gets their vote.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thefederalist.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 19 aliens charged with voter fraud in North Carolina following ICE investigation
> 
> 
> A federal grand jury in Wilmington charged seven foreign nationals on August 31 on federal felony charges including falsely claiming U.S. citizenship or making false statements on voter registration application, and with misdemeanor charges of unlawfully casting ballots in the 2016 presidential...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.ice.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Motor Voter laws FACILITATE the registering of illegal aliens to vote.  In California and Oregon, the motor voter law automatically registers anyone who has a driver’s license to vote through the DMV. In California illegal aliens can obtain a driver’s license, which means they could be automatically registered to vote.
> 
> The link not working is to > _Safe Spaces,_ the 27-page document which explains in detail how sanctuary cities are providing cover for illegal aliens to stay on voter rolls across the nation. One point made perfectly clear is that “aliens are getting on the rolls, aliens are voting, and in sanctuary jurisdictions they aren’t being prosecuted for doing so.”
> 
> I *found it* through another source link >>  Safe Spaces: How Sanctuary Cities Are Giving Cover to Noncitizens on the Voter Rolls | Public Interest Legal Foundation
> 
> Texas Secretary of State David Whitley used state driver’s license records, which include immigration status, and compared those with voter rolls. He found that about 95,000 people whom the state says weren’t citizens were among the 16 million registered voters. Of those, about 58,000 had voted at some point since 1996.
> Mr. Whitley also created a process for election boards to notify each of the 95,000 names, and ask them to verify whether they are citizens and should remain on the rolls.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Texas' Top Election Official Says Nearly 100,000 Voters Aren't U.S. Citizens
> 
> 
> The Texas Secretary of State says nearly 100,000 people on the state's voter rolls are not U.S. citizens.In an advisory today, Secretary of State David…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.kut.org
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> State officials followed a similar process in Pennsylvania, after admitting that a glitch in state motor vehicle bureau computers, allowed noncitizens to register to vote easily. They, too, matched driver’s license records with voter rolls and came up with nearly 11,200 names.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Pennsylvania admits to 11,000 noncitizens registered to vote
> 
> 
> A top Pennsylvania lawmaker called on the state Wednesday to immediately expunge the names of 11,198 noncitizens whom the state confirmed are registered to vote, despite not being eligible.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.washingtontimes.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The noncitizen debate reached the national level in 2014 when Jesse T. Richman, a professor at Old Dominion University, and two colleagues began publishing estimates of thousands and perhaps millions of illegal voters.
> 
> Florida officials are investigating the citizenship of thousands of registered voters. CBS4 News has learned 2,000 of those potential non-citizen voters are registered in Miami-Dade County.   Miami-Dade is not alone. Broward is looking at 260 registered voters and Monroe is investigating four.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exclusive: Florida Investigating Potential Non-Citizen Voters
> 
> 
> In a new crackdown, Florida officials are investigating the citizenship of thousands of registered voters.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> miami.cbslocal.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I could go on all night doing this with hundreds of articles listing research done, with thousands of illegal alien voters, but for the objective reader, I'v listed more than enough, and with sub-links. For the UNobjective reader, who cares ?


Motor Voter laws do not register illegal aliens. States like California provide different drivers licenses for illegal aliens than they do for citizens which can't be used to register to vote or to vote...

*Section 12801.9* of the California Vehicle code is an AB60 license.​
And folks who obtain an AB-60 driver's license *are not registered to vote*...

*Election Code, Division II, Chapter 4.5 § 2263* _(d) *The department shall not electronically provide records of a person who applies for or is issued a driver’s license pursuant to Section 12801.9* of the Vehicle Code *because he or she is unable to submit satisfactory proof that his or her presence in the United States is authorized under federal law*._​
... in accordance with state legislation...

_Bill Text - AB-60 Driver’s licenses: eligibility: required documentation. The license shall bear the following notice: “This card is not acceptable for official federal purposes. This license is issued only as a license to drive a motor vehicle.* It does not establish eligibility for* employment, *voter registration*, or public benefits.”_​


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> What cannot be proven, is YOU unable to prove that I have not proven my case about voter fraud, simply because you didn't read 99.9% of the material and you dont even know what is there.
> 
> You make fool of yourself every time you talk about my election fraud posts that you didn't read.  Well, Not My Problem.


With your best effort, gramps, you proved ONE illegal alien voted.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> No answer from YOU, to MY question.  Here it is again, MR DODGE >>>
> 
> _*"So you are asserting that 2020 election machines were not connected to the internet ?"*_
> 
> Well ?  YES...or...NO ?


You want me to answer your questions but you won't answer mine.

Regardless of your cowardice, going by the article you posted, some of those machines _*can be*_ connected to the internet.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> You dont know what she said, and you have no video of her saying what you're talking about.  Nor do you even show any of these documents you keep yammering about. Nor have you ever laid eyes on any of these papers, but instead you just babble on & on about what your propaganda mills tell you.  Just mindless babble.


LOL

I have her motion to dismiss a case against her which she had submitted to a court of law. That speaks for her.

And yes, I posted a link to it.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> You are talking nonsense. Nothing was debunked, Yu think I give a penny to any debunk talk from your laughingstock so-called dubunkers.  My first link about illegal aliens voting was Texas Democrats ask noncitizens to register to vote
> 
> Not a thing about that was debunked.   If you're referring to my election fraud postings, you better actually READ them, before you start blabbering about them.


LOL

Moron, that link doesn't say even one illegal alien voted.

You lose because you're a loser.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Wow, what a revelation.  Yes, perjury is false testimony under oath.  And like I said it goes on every day. Welcome to the real world.  And what is this "it" you refer to ? I havent seen you present anythung from a court.


Now you prove you're retarded. I posted a link to her motion.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Everything Democrats say is a LIE. Everything.


Yet you said I was correct when I said you're not senile. So we're you lying then or are you lying now?


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> You got it ? Show it.  You haven't done that. Guess what. You don't have it, and you never laid eyes on it. All you do is watch scatterbrained CNN, and come in blabbering what you heard.
> 
> Nobody here has a video of Sydney Powell disparaging herself, and nobody can prove this idiotic notion.


You're lying, gramps, I linked it in post #917.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> You want me to answer your questions but you won't answer mine.
> 
> Regardless of your cowardice, going by the article you posted, some of those machines _*can be*_ connected to the internet.


Can be and WERE......it was proven.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Can be and WERE......it was proven.


Nope, all you posted was a link to an article stating, "can be."

Better luck next time, gramps.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> You're lying, gramps, I linked it in post #917.


Which contains a court document that is UNSIGNED and not filled in, and looks like the counterpart of a blank check.   And also, it is nebulous in what it is even talking about, ,which is characteristic of legal mumbo jumbo that only lawyers and judges understand (sometimes)

So getting back to what this discussion is all about, it is beginning to appear that the absurd claims by leftist liars that Sydney Powell said her claims on election were not reasonable, are just that >absurd.  Nowhere in this thread is there one word spoken by Sydney Powell about anything like that. There is a quote from her lawyers (if you believe NBC news (I don't necessarily) which says >> "“Plaintiffs themselves characterize the statements at issue as 'wild accusations' and 'outlandish claims,'" *her lawyers* wrote. "They are repeatedly labeled 'inherently improbable' and even 'impossible.' Such characterizations of the allegedly defamatory statements further support defendant’s position that reasonable people would not accept such statements as fact but view them only as claims that await testing by the courts through the adversary process."

It appears that the alleged defamatory statements are statements from Dominion about Sydney Powell, whom Dominion was filing a defamation suit against.

Even if the quote (not from Sydney Powell) had been talking about Powell's words, note that in the end, it states >>_ "reasonable people would not accept such statements as fact but view them only as claims *that await testing by the courts through the adversary process."  - *_indicating a view of confidence in the evidence, and wanting to have the evidence be reviewed and tested.

It's also noteworthy that in court proceedings lawyers sometime say things that are ambivalent to their clients, and contrary to their interests.  I remember having a lawyer in a civil suit once, when after hearing this guy talking to the judge, I said to him, WHAAAT ? What are you talking about . Whose side are you on ?  Nobody here has presented one word of anything from Sydney Powell except BWK in Post # 959, and that was entirely in support of her position that the election was riddled with fraud.

In that post, BWK posted a video of Sydney Powell talking about the election fraud. Not one word from her in that video (post # 959) is anything like Powell disparaging her own words, and all of it is 100% strongly worded against election fraud having occured in the 2020 election, THAT is her opinion and always has been.
This blabbering about Sydney Powell besmirching herself is ludicrous, and just another example of looney leftist propaganda, akin to the dopey Russian collusion hoax.

If anybody wants to know what Sydney Powell thinks about 2020 election fraud, all they need do is watch the video from beginning to 2:50 on the time bar, before some leftist idiot starts blabbering. >>>


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Which contains a court document that is UNSIGNED and not filled in, and looks like the counterpart of a blank check.   And also, it is nebulous in what it is even talking about, ,which is characteristic of legal mumbo jumbo that only lawyers and judges understand (sometimes)
> 
> So getting back to what this discussion is all about, it is beginning to appear that the absurd claims by leftist liars that Sydney Powell said her claims on election were not reasonable, are just that >absurd.  Nowhere in this thread is there one word spoken by Sydney Powell about anything like that. There is a quote from her lawyers (if you believe NBC news (I don't necessarily) which says >> "“Plaintiffs themselves characterize the statements at issue as 'wild accusations' and 'outlandish claims,'" *her lawyers* wrote. "They are repeatedly labeled 'inherently improbable' and even 'impossible.' Such characterizations of the allegedly defamatory statements further support defendant’s position that reasonable people would not accept such statements as fact but view them only as claims that await testing by the courts through the adversary process."
> 
> It appears that the alleged defamatory statements are statements from Dominion about Sydney Powell, whom Dominion was filing a defamation suit against.
> 
> In another post, BWK posted a video of Sydney Powell talking about the election fraud. Not one word from her in that video (post # 959) is anything like Powell disparaging her own words, and all of it is 100% strongly worded against election fraud having occured in the 2020 election, That is her opinion and always has been.
> This blabbering about Sydney Powell besmirching herself is ludicrous, and just another example of looney leftist propaganda, akin to the dopey Russian collusion hoax.
> 
> If anybody wants to know what Sydney Powell thinks about 2020 election fraud, all they need do is watch the video from beginning to 2:50 on the time bar, before some leftist NBC idiot starts blabbering. >>>


Not signed?? You don't know what the fuck you're talking about...


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> Not signed?? You don't know what the fuck you're talking about...
> 
> View attachment 600047​


Those are lawyers, you dunce. I'm talking about being signed by a judge. There are blank lines all over the place, with nothing written in on them.  I did a screenshot of it, but I can't find a way to post it here.  There is no "copy" link.  

All MOOT.

I finished this idiotic discussion with Post # 990. Done Deal.

Now we get back to the TOPIC of this thread >   Nobody on the planet earth has a chance to beat Trump in 2024.   NOBODY.


----------



## protectionist

If anybody thinks they have a candidate (Republican or Democrat) who can beat Trump in 2024, let's hear it. State your case.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Those are lawyers, you dunce. I'm talking about being signed by a judge. There are blank lines all over the place, with nothing written in on them.  All MOOT.
> 
> I finished this idiotic discussion with Post # 990. Done Deal.
> 
> Now we get back to the TOPIC of this thread >   Nobody on the planet earth has a chance to beat Trump in 2024.   NOBODY.


LOL

Do you even know you’re fucking retarded, gramps?? Judges don't sign a defendant's motion to dismiss.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> If anybody thinks they have a candidate (Republican or Democrat) who can beat Trump in 2024, let's hear it. State your case.


LOLOL 

Trump couldn't even beat Biden, and he was a shitty candidate.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> If anybody thinks they have a candidate (Republican or Democrat) who can beat Trump in 2024, let's hear it. State your case.


After the justice department puts Trump in a box for destroying classified documents, flushing some down the commode, and taking some to Mara Logo, he won't be eligible to run for office. Remember how he went ballistic with Hillary over her private emails and wanted to jail her? This shit is a thousand times worse than what Clinton did.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> Which contains a court document that is UNSIGNED and not filled in, and looks like the counterpart of a blank check.   And also, it is nebulous in what it is even talking about, ,which is characteristic of legal mumbo jumbo that only lawyers and judges understand (sometimes)
> 
> So getting back to what this discussion is all about, it is beginning to appear that the absurd claims by leftist liars that Sydney Powell said her claims on election were not reasonable, are just that >absurd.  Nowhere in this thread is there one word spoken by Sydney Powell about anything like that. There is a quote from her lawyers (if you believe NBC news (I don't necessarily) which says >> "“Plaintiffs themselves characterize the statements at issue as 'wild accusations' and 'outlandish claims,'" *her lawyers* wrote. "They are repeatedly labeled 'inherently improbable' and even 'impossible.' Such characterizations of the allegedly defamatory statements further support defendant’s position that reasonable people would not accept such statements as fact but view them only as claims that await testing by the courts through the adversary process."
> 
> It appears that the alleged defamatory statements are statements from Dominion about Sydney Powell, whom Dominion was filing a defamation suit against.
> 
> Even if the quote (not from Sydney Powell) had been talking about Powell's words, note that in the end, it states >>_ "reasonable people would not accept such statements as fact but view them only as claims *that await testing by the courts through the adversary process."  - *_indicating a view of confidence in the evidence, and wanting to have the evidence be reviewed and tested.
> 
> It's also noteworthy that in court proceedings lawyers sometime say things that are ambivalent to their clients, and contrary to their interests.  I remember having a lawyer in a civil suit once, when after hearing this guy talking to the judge, I said to him, WHAAAT ? What are you talking about . Whose side are you on ?  Nobody here has presented one word of anything from Sydney Powell except BWK in Post # 959, and that was entirely in support of her position that the election was riddled with fraud.
> 
> In that post, BWK posted a video of Sydney Powell talking about the election fraud. Not one word from her in that video (post # 959) is anything like Powell disparaging her own words, and all of it is 100% strongly worded against election fraud having occured in the 2020 election, THAT is her opinion and always has been.
> This blabbering about Sydney Powell besmirching herself is ludicrous, and just another example of looney leftist propaganda, akin to the dopey Russian collusion hoax.
> 
> If anybody wants to know what Sydney Powell thinks about 2020 election fraud, all they need do is watch the video from beginning to 2:50 on the time bar, before some leftist idiot starts blabbering. >>>


When you have Rudy behind you, then start talking about blaming Clinton and Hugo Chavez over the election results, you have serious issues. And for someone to actually believe that crap, we'll, you've fallen neck deep into a cult.


----------



## Faun

BWK said:


> When you have Rudy behind you, then start talking about blaming Clinton and Hugo Chavez over the election results, you have serious issues. And for someone to actually believe that crap, we'll, you've fallen neck deep into a cult.


The Trump train...


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Do you even know you’re fucking retarded, gramps?? Judges don't sign a defendant's motion to dismiss.


It doesnt copy exactly as it looks in the original document but the CONTENT is the same. >>>

*IN THE UNITED STATES DISTRICT COURT
 FOR THE DISTRICT OF COLUMBIA*


 US DOMINION, INC., DOMINION VOTING SYSTEMS, INC., and DOMINION VOTING SYSTEMS CORPORATION, Plaintiffs, 
v. 
SIDNEY POWELL, SIDNEY POWELL, P.C., and DEFENDING THE REPUBLIC, INC.,

 Defendants. ) ) ) ) ) ) ) ) ) ) ) ) Civil Action No. 1:21-cv-00040-CJN [Proposed] Order On considering the defendants’ motion to dismiss *(ECF #__________)* and the plaintiffs’ opposition thereto and defendants’ reply in support thereof, and the entire record herein, the Court holds that defendants’ motion is well taken. For the foregoing reasons, it is hereby ORDERED that defendants’ motion to dismiss *(ECF #_______)* is GRANTED; SO ORDERED. 
*Dated: ______________________, 2021

____________________________________
 UNITED STATES DISTRICT JUDGE*


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> The Trump train...


HA HA.  You won't be saying that in November, 2024.  

What you showed is the Biden train.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> When you have Rudy behind you, then start talking about blaming Clinton and Hugo Chavez over the election results, you have serious issues. And for someone to actually believe that crap, we'll, you've fallen neck deep into a cult.


When you think you can come up with a shred of anything to contradict it, you're free to post that.  Not interested in your information-deprived, liberal ignorant thoughts.

And having Rudy is a huge ASSET. He's the best mayor New York city ever had. Took on the Mafia, shut them down, transformed NYC from a crime-infested hell-hole to a nice city of very low crime.  One of the most successful mayors in US history. You know nothing.

A prosecutor by trade, Giuliani presided over steep declines in both violent and non-violent crime.  He won election as mayor f New York City in 1993, and easily won re-election in 1997.  Most liberals don't know that as mayor Guiliani was as much a liberal as a conservative.  

During his eight years in office, violent crime was cut roughly in half and murders went down an astounding 67 percent. A believer in the so-called “broken windows” theory, which holds that minor signs of disorder can lead to an increase in serious infractions, Giuliani also cracked down on graffiti, public urination, X-rated theaters, sidewalk vending, subway turnstile jumping, and even jaywalking. Moreover, he implemented a computer-based crime measurement system called CompStat, that was later replicated by police departments nationwide. He supported gay rights, gun control, and abortion rights while mayor.

After the September 11 attacks, Giuliani immediately took charge of rescue and recovery efforts, acting decisively and with poise under pressure to calm the city. In appreciation of those leadership efforts, media personalities dubbed him “America’s Mayor,” _Time_ magazine named him “Person of the Year” and Queen Elizabeth II awarded him an honorary knighthood. 

Nothing is more indicative of liberals' ignorance, while they wallow in liberal media MISinformation, than when they disparage Rudy Giuliani.  What IDIOTS.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> It doesnt copy exactly as it looks in the original document but the CONTENT is the same. >>>
> 
> *IN THE UNITED STATES DISTRICT COURT*
> *FOR THE DISTRICT OF COLUMBIA*
> 
> 
> US DOMINION, INC., DOMINION VOTING SYSTEMS, INC., and DOMINION VOTING SYSTEMS CORPORATION, Plaintiffs,
> v.
> SIDNEY POWELL, SIDNEY POWELL, P.C., and DEFENDING THE REPUBLIC, INC.,
> 
> Defendants. ) ) ) ) ) ) ) ) ) ) ) ) Civil Action No. 1:21-cv-00040-CJN [Proposed] Order On considering the defendants’ motion to dismiss *(ECF #__________)* and the plaintiffs’ opposition thereto and defendants’ reply in support thereof, and the entire record herein, the Court holds that defendants’ motion is well taken. For the foregoing reasons, it is hereby ORDERED that defendants’ motion to dismiss *(ECF #_______)* is GRANTED; SO ORDERED.
> *Dated: ______________________, 2021
> 
> ____________________________________*
> *UNITED STATES DISTRICT JUDGE*


LOLOL

You fucking retard, that's the "PROPOSED ORDER." That's NOT the motion to dismiss filed by Powell's attorneys.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> HA HA.  You won't be saying that in November, 2024.
> 
> What you showed is the Biden train.


LOLOL

Trump couldn't even beat Biden, a shit candidate. Anybody will beat Trump.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> When you think you can come up with a shred of anything to contradict it, you're free to post that.  Not interested in your information-deprived, liberal ignorant thoughts.


If you think there's a connection between Dominion and Hugo Chavez, you're even crazier than anyone could have imagined.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> After the justice department puts Trump in a box for destroying classified documents, flushing some down the commode, and taking some to Mara Logo, he won't be eligible to run for office. Remember how he went ballistic with Hillary over her private emails and wanted to jail her? This shit is a thousand times worse than what Clinton did.


The INjustice deparment that has 100s people locked up with zero due process of law. No trial, no discovery, no bail, nothing.  Reminiscent of Hitler's Germany.

Nothing is worse than what the Clintons have done, They are at the top of all American serial killers, having murdered dozens of people.  Hillary's emails are the least of her crimes.














Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> You fucking retard, that's the "PROPOSED ORDER." That's NOT the motion to dismiss filed by Powell's attorneys.



Oh who the fuck cares ?..jackass.  Sydney never said anything like what you idiots are claiming. I posted what she said in a video (same one BWK posted)  Done deal.  Now shut the fuck up.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> If you think there's a connection between Dominion and Hugo Chavez, you're even crazier than anyone could have imagined.


Show an ounce of proof that there isnt.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> Trump couldn't even beat Biden, a shit candidate. Anybody will beat Trump.


Trump slaughtered Biden, and won by a landslide, and had the re-election in the bag, until all you leftist scum stole the election from him. Thou shalt not steal. You're going to HELL.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Moron, that link doesn't say even one illegal alien voted.
> 
> You lose because you're a loser.


Links I posted and their sublinks prove THOUSANDS, if not MILLIONS, of illegal aliens voted, Millions of them have been voting for decades.  This is the whole reason for sanctuary cities, amnesty attempts, and the current Biden TREASON.  Everybody knows it.
 You're a brainwashed leftist idiot.


----------



## Mashmont

The Purge said:


> Perhaps the optimistic outcome of this recent poll would actually entice Donald Trump to join the presidential race in 2024.
> 
> The former president has repeatedly said that he is looking at the prospect “very seriously” but “it’s a bit too soon” to launch his bid.
> 
> According to a May 2021 poll, Donald Trump will be the clear winner if he ran in the 2024 presidential election against Vice President Kamala Harris.
> 
> (Excerpt) Read more at recentlyheard.com
> 
> That’s if there’s a recognizable country for him to be president of after Xiden and his gang are finished with it!!!


This is why it is so critical to clean up the cheating that goes on by Democrats.  Trump won big the last time, but it was stolen.


----------



## protectionist

Mashmont said:


> This is why it is so critical to clean up the cheating that goes on by Democrats.  Trump won big the last time, but it was stolen.


Welcome to the forum Mashmont. Keep on posting.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> Nope, all you posted was a link to an article stating, "can be."
> 
> Better luck next time, gramps.


Lame loon, I posted 9 links, all with sub-links and sub-sub links, 99% of which you didnt read. They prove what everyone knows - MILLIONS of illegal aliens have been voting for decades, and they still do, the foundation of Biden's VOTE importation program,  He knows he can't get Americans to vote for him. 






Your pretensions have the significance of a rock in the bottom of a pond.


----------



## Mashmont

Magnus said:


> Yes, it will be great if Trump runs. What is better than seeing him lose? It is seeing him lose a second time!
> 
> And the fact that his trumptard supporters will again have difficulty accepting his loss? Priceless.


Except he didn't lose the first time.


----------



## Mashmont

Kilroy2 said:


> The poll seems to have anointed Harris as the  winner of the Democrat primary.  They also poll her include Michelle Obama and I wasn't even aware that she is interested in running. Then Cortez is mentioned.  Looks like repubs are hoping for a woman  to run as it worked out for them previously. They figure it will be Trumps best shot to win.
> 
> They don't even mention Bernie.  Who in previous polls crushed Trump.
> 
> Hmm, interesting.


Bernie.  Heh.  Odds are he won't live to 2024.
You haven't heard about Bernie's health because Marxists make sure that information is hidden with the cooperation of their State media.
Like with Stalin's 'surprise' death in 1953 and Ginsburg's in 2020.
Sanders had a heart attack at 78.
He's not getting healthier.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> When you think you can come up with a shred of anything to contradict it, you're free to post that.  Not interested in your information-deprived, liberal ignorant thoughts.
> 
> And having Rudy is a huge ASSET. He's the best mayor New York city ever had. Took on the Mafia, shut them down, transformed NYC from a crime-infested hell-hole to a nice city of very low crime.  One of the most successful mayors in US history. You know nothing.
> 
> A prosecutor by trade, Giuliani presided over steep declines in both violent and non-violent crime.  He won election as mayor f New York City in 1993, and easily won re-election in 1997.  Most liberals don't know that as mayor Guiliani was as much a liberal as a conservative.
> 
> During his eight years in office, violent crime was cut roughly in half and murders went down an astounding 67 percent. A believer in the so-called “broken windows” theory, which holds that minor signs of disorder can lead to an increase in serious infractions, Giuliani also cracked down on graffiti, public urination, X-rated theaters, sidewalk vending, subway turnstile jumping, and even jaywalking. Moreover, he implemented a computer-based crime measurement system called CompStat, that was later replicated by police departments nationwide. He supported gay rights, gun control, and abortion rights while mayor.
> 
> After the September 11 attacks, Giuliani immediately took charge of rescue and recovery efforts, acting decisively and with poise under pressure to calm the city. In appreciation of those leadership efforts, media personalities dubbed him “America’s Mayor,” _Time_ magazine named him “Person of the Year” and Queen Elizabeth II awarded him an honorary knighthood.
> 
> Nothing is more indicative of liberals' ignorance, while they wallow in liberal media MISinformation, than when they disparage Rudy Giuliani.  What IDIOTS.
> 
> View attachment 600165 View attachment 600166 View attachment 600167


Right, great lawyer.   Court Suspends Giuliani’s Law License, Citing Trump Election Lies

The Kraken and Guiliani proved nothing of what they were talking about. Which meant they are liars. Enough said.


----------



## BWK

Faun said:


> If you think there's a connection between Dominion and Hugo Chavez, you're even crazier than anyone could have imagined.


He's nuts.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> The INjustice deparment that has 100s people locked up with zero due process of law. No trial, no discovery, no bail, nothing.  Reminiscent of Hitler's Germany.
> 
> Nothing is worse than what the Clintons have done, They are at the top of all American serial killers, having murdered dozens of people.  Hillary's emails are the least of her crimes.
> 
> View attachment 600196
> 
> View attachment 600199
> 
> View attachment 600201
> 
> 
> Oh who the fuck cares ?..jackass.  Sydney never said anything like what you idiots are claiming. I posted what she said in a video (same one BWK posted)  Done deal.  Now shut the fuck up.


Hillary is a serial killer now? LOL! Faun is right. You really are crazier than shit. Seek mental help.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> Trump slaughtered Biden, and won by a landslide, and had the re-election in the bag, until all you leftist scum stole the election from him. Thou shalt not steal. You're going to HELL.


No evidence equals you lose, while being a cry baby pos loser. Why don't you bury your head in the sand?


----------



## Zincwarrior

Trump should run.


----------



## BWK

Mashmont said:


> Except he didn't lose the first time.


You have no evidence of that, proving you don't know shit.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> Show an ounce of proof that there isnt.


Where's the proof that there is? The Kraken and Rudy brought it up. Did they produce the evidence? No! They're fucking losers like you.


----------



## BWK

Mashmont said:


> Bernie.  Heh.  Odds are he won't live to 2024.
> You haven't heard about Bernie's health because Marxists make sure that information is hidden with the cooperation of their State media.
> Like with Stalin's 'surprise' death in 1953 and Ginsburg's in 2020.
> Sanders had a heart attack at 78.
> He's not getting healthier.


And all those Trump McDonalds hamburgers? You know the lunch for champions.


----------



## BWK

Mashmont said:


> This is why it is so critical to clean up the cheating that goes on by Democrats.  Trump won big the last time, but it was stolen.


What cheating? Can you prove any? No, you're just a miserable pos liar.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> When you think you can come up with a shred of anything to contradict it, you're free to post that.  Not interested in your information-deprived, liberal ignorant thoughts.
> 
> And having Rudy is a huge ASSET. He's the best mayor New York city ever had. Took on the Mafia, shut them down, transformed NYC from a crime-infested hell-hole to a nice city of very low crime.  One of the most successful mayors in US history. You know nothing.
> 
> A prosecutor by trade, Giuliani presided over steep declines in both violent and non-violent crime.  He won election as mayor f New York City in 1993, and easily won re-election in 1997.  Most liberals don't know that as mayor Guiliani was as much a liberal as a conservative.
> 
> During his eight years in office, violent crime was cut roughly in half and murders went down an astounding 67 percent. A believer in the so-called “broken windows” theory, which holds that minor signs of disorder can lead to an increase in serious infractions, Giuliani also cracked down on graffiti, public urination, X-rated theaters, sidewalk vending, subway turnstile jumping, and even jaywalking. Moreover, he implemented a computer-based crime measurement system called CompStat, that was later replicated by police departments nationwide. He supported gay rights, gun control, and abortion rights while mayor.
> 
> After the September 11 attacks, Giuliani immediately took charge of rescue and recovery efforts, acting decisively and with poise under pressure to calm the city. In appreciation of those leadership efforts, media personalities dubbed him “America’s Mayor,” _Time_ magazine named him “Person of the Year” and Queen Elizabeth II awarded him an honorary knighthood.
> 
> Nothing is more indicative of liberals' ignorance, while they wallow in liberal media MISinformation, than when they disparage Rudy Giuliani.  What IDIOTS.
> 
> View attachment 600165 View attachment 600166 View attachment 600167


Clinton Body Count - Wikipedia  You're a fucking liar dude.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> If anybody thinks they have a candidate (Republican or Democrat) who can beat Trump in 2024, let's hear it. State your case.


After this, anybody can;  Trump's old complaint that he needed to flush '10-15 times' resurfaces after report says he dumped documents down the toilet


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> Right, great lawyer.   Court Suspends Giuliani’s Law License, Citing Trump Election Lies
> 
> The Kraken and Guiliani proved nothing of what they were talking about. Which meant they are liars. Enough said.


They proved it.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> They proved it.


Three words that say nothing. You lie. Try again.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> Hillary is a serial killer now? LOL! Faun is right. You really are crazier than shit. Seek mental help.


Old news. More ignorance from the left. Information deprived airheads.   READ BABY!  READ!


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> He's nuts.


You're too ignorant to be "nuts".


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> Hillary is a serial killer now? LOL! Faun is right. You really are crazier than shit. Seek mental help.


I'm not surprised that you know nothing of the Clinton Body Count. Who's Mary Mahoney ? Who's John Ashe ?  Who's Suanne Coleman ?  You have no clue. 

Why would you ? You watch liberal OMISSION media.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> No evidence equals you lose, while being a cry baby pos loser. Why don't you bury your head in the sand?


You had a chance to read the evidence. Instead, YOU are who buried your head in the sand.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> You have no evidence of that, proving you don't know shit.


He does, right here in this thread.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> Where's the proof that there is? The Kraken and Rudy brought it up. Did they produce the evidence? No! They're fucking losers like you.


I asked you first, MR DODGE.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> Clinton Body Count - Wikipedia  You're a fucking liar dude.


Upon what do you base that statement ?  I will guess it is NOTHING.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> After this, anybody can;  Trump's old complaint that he needed to flush '10-15 times' resurfaces after report says he dumped documents down the toilet


No evidence that he did.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> Three words that say nothing. You lie. Try again.


The proof speaks for itself. Here, for anyone , unlike you, who is willing to read it.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> And all those Trump McDonalds hamburgers? You know the lunch for champions.


I love hamburgers.  I do prefer Burger King though.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> What cheating? Can you prove any? No, you're just a miserable pos liar.


Ignorant airhead.  Your ignorance is your own fault.  You didnt read. Lazy bum.


----------



## Magnus

Mashmont said:


> Except he didn't lose the first time.


Awww... poor trumptard. Still dreaming of his orange fuhrer. Sorry chump. You backed a loser.


----------



## protectionist

Magnus said:


> Awww... poor trumptard. Still dreaming of his orange fuhrer. Sorry chump. You backed a loser.


And you're proud of the destruction of US democracy by a nationwide fraud machine ?
Trump isn't the loser. All of America was, and is.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> Old news. More ignorance from the left. Information deprived airheads.   READ BABY!  READ!


"Old news?"   You're the dumbass who brought it up;   * Nothing is worse than what the Clintons have done, They are at the top of all American serial killers, having murdered dozens of people.*


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> And you're proud of the destruction of US democracy by a nationwide fraud machine ?
> Trump isn't the loser. All of America was, and is.


You haven't proven fraud liar. Go back into your hole.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> Ignorant airhead.  Your ignorance is your own fault.  You didnt read. Lazy bum.


You've posted no evidence, and you're too dumb to realize that what you've been posting is not evidence of fraud.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> I love hamburgers.  I do prefer Burger King though.





protectionist said:


> I'm not surprised that you know nothing of the Clinton Body Count. Who's Mary Mahoney ? Who's John Ashe ?  Who's Suanne Coleman ?  You have no clue.
> 
> Why would you ? You watch liberal OMISSION media.


I don't read conspiracy articles or watch FOX conspiracy T.V.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> Upon what do you base that statement ?  I will guess it is NOTHING.


I base it on the fact that you accused her of serial murder. You are wrong and a liar.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> No evidence that he did.


Yea, then where are the missing documents? Where are the missing call logs? By way of the Records Act, those things are not supposed to be missing. Remember how many times Trump railed Hillary about that? What makes him immune? Nothing! Lock his ass up.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> They proved it.


So, they proved Hugo Chavez stole the voting machines?


----------



## Magnus

protectionist said:


> And you're proud of the destruction of US democracy by a nationwide fraud machine ?
> Trump isn't the loser. All of America was, and is.


Sure, sweetheart. Now, go take your meds.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> The INjustice deparment that has 100s people locked up with zero due process of law. No trial, no discovery, no bail, nothing.  Reminiscent of Hitler's Germany.
> 
> Nothing is worse than what the Clintons have done, They are at the top of all American serial killers, having murdered dozens of people.  Hillary's emails are the least of her crimes.
> 
> View attachment 600196
> 
> View attachment 600199
> 
> View attachment 600201
> 
> 
> Oh who the fuck cares ?..jackass.  Sydney never said anything like what you idiots are claiming. I posted what she said in a video (same one BWK posted)  Done deal.  Now shut the fuck up.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Show an ounce of proof that there isnt.


Because Dominion was never a Venezuelan company, ya fucking retard. Dominion Voting machines were never used in Venezuela.









						Fact check: Dominion is not linked to Antifa or Venezuela, did not switch U.S. 2020 election votes in Virginia and was not subject to a U.S. army raid in Germany
					

Update Dec. 14, 2020: Headline and verdict adjusted to better reflect the findings of this fact check.




					www.reuters.com
				




Thanks for once again showing the forum that you're batshit insane, gramps. Wasn't necessary as your posts typically reveal that, but thanks just the same.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Trump slaughtered Biden, and won by a landslide, and had the re-election in the bag, until all you leftist scum stole the election from him. Thou shalt not steal. You're going to HELL.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Links I posted and their sublinks prove THOUSANDS, if not MILLIONS, of illegal aliens voted, Millions of them have been voting for decades.  This is the whole reason for sanctuary cities, amnesty attempts, and the current Biden TREASON.  Everybody knows it.
> You're a brainwashed leftist idiot.


None of them did, gramps. I went through your links. All total the found ONE illegal alien who voted in multiple elections.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> They proved it.


LOLOL 

Had they actually proved it, Rudy "Grecian Formula" Giuliani wouldn't have had his law license suspended for lying about election fraud and Krakenstein wouldn't have argued no reasonable person would accept her claims as fact.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> And you're proud of the destruction of US democracy by a nationwide fraud machine ?
> Trump isn't the loser. All of America was, and is.


Have a cup, TrumpetteSoreLoser...


----------



## BWK

Faun said:


>


The guy really is off his rocker.


----------



## BWK

Faun said:


> None of them did, gramps. I went through your links. All total the found ONE illegal alien who voted in multiple elections.


Which is the same thing as saying none. The man is crazy.


----------



## BWK

Trump will be barred from running for office.


----------



## Faun

BWK said:


> Trump will be barred from running for office.



I have not yet seen where any of these allegations have been proven.


----------



## BWK

Faun said:


> I have not yet seen where any of these allegations have been proven.


There will be. Takes a lot of time.   Too many screw ups by Trump;


----------



## protectionist

Magnus said:


> Sure, sweetheart. Now, go take your meds.


Another pretender.   Ho hum.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> Because Dominion was never a Venezuelan company, ya fucking retard. Dominion Voting machines were never used in Venezuela.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact check: Dominion is not linked to Antifa or Venezuela, did not switch U.S. 2020 election votes in Virginia and was not subject to a U.S. army raid in Germany
> 
> 
> Update Dec. 14, 2020: Headline and verdict adjusted to better reflect the findings of this fact check.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thanks for once again showing the forum that you're batshit insane, gramps. Wasn't necessary as your posts typically reveal that, but thanks just the same.


You say one thing. I say another.  Cheers!    😐


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


>


What liberals do, when they have nothing to say.  Ho hum.  😐


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> None of them did, gramps. I went through your links. All total the found ONE illegal alien who voted in multiple elections.


FALSE!  They showed thousands, if not millions, of illegal aliens voting. You lie. 

And besides, who in America is SO IGNORANT, and SO DUPED by leftist media, that they don't know that illegal aliens vote in huge numbers ?

So here's what Faun wants us to believe > that millions of illegal aliens, faced with deportation (which will turn their lives upside down), are not going to vote (the one thing they can do to avoid deportation), when they can easily do this, with not one state requiring proof of citizenship.  He wants us to believe that ONE illegal alien (out of about 50 million) voted.  This is about as likely as the moon crashing into the sun.

The investigations I posted showed they DO VOTE in massive amounts all over the country, but even if there had never been an investigation, common sense alone points directly to it.

Allowing illegal aliens to vote, is tantamount to allowing foreign countries to tell us what we can and cannot do in our own country. That is lunacy.  The only reason why Faun and his leftist cohorts are for it is, because, like Joe Biden, they know this is the only way (besides using fraud), they can win elections (when the American people generally despise them). Just look at Biden's approval ratings.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> Had they actually proved it, Rudy "Grecian Formula" Giuliani wouldn't have had his law license suspended for lying about election fraud and Krakenstein wouldn't have argued no reasonable person would accept her claims as fact.


Powell never said that , and NOBODY in this forum has ever produced a shred of evidence that she did.

As for what some leftist judge does, well gee, what a surprise!


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> Have a cup, TrumpetteSoreLoser...


Blacks benefitted from the Trump administration's 4 years, more than any particular political group.  All you're doing is displaying your ignorance/stupidity.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> The guy really is off his rocker.


Typical reaction when information-deprived victims of liberal OMISSION media come face to face with the information they have had withheld from them for years/decades.

Try posting substance - if you think you can.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> Which is the same thing as saying none. The man is crazy.


Typical liberal behavior, When faced with information they don't like, they go into *denial.*

Example - when Dick Morris told Hillary Clinton that a reporter found out about him being slugged by Bill Clinton, and knocked to the ground, Hillary said >_ "Just say it didn't happen. It'll be your word against his."_


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> Trump will be barred from running for office.


The "hot water" is going to be what Hillary Clinton and her campaigners are going to be in very soon, when the finalized Durham report lands on their heads, like a concrete block.

Long time coming, but it won't be long now.  I can see them going through the list of extradition-free countries. Cuba anyone ?


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> There will be. Takes a lot of time.   Too many screw ups by Trump;


Hoping doesn't produce results.  You want results ?  Watch the Durham report issue - even the left media isn't going to denial with it.
Worse than Watergate.


----------



## Magnus

protectionist said:


> Another pretender.   Ho hum.


Pretender? What am I pretending to be? Do you even know the meaning of the word?


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> The "hot water" is going to be what Hillary Clinton and her campaigners are going to be in very soon, when the finalized Durham report lands on their heads, like a concrete block.
> 
> Long time coming, but it won't be long now.  I can see them going through the list of extradition-free countries. Cuba anyone ?


     Morning Joe | MSNBC Morning Joe Live with Joe Scarborough  Right! What a willfully stupid person you are.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> Hoping doesn't produce results.  You want results ?  Watch the Durham report issue - even the left media isn't going to denial with it.
> Worse than Watergate.


We did. No charges. Try again idiot;  Morning Joe | MSNBC Morning Joe Live with Joe Scarborough


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> The "hot water" is going to be what Hillary Clinton and her campaigners are going to be in very soon, when the finalized Durham report lands on their heads, like a concrete block.
> 
> Long time coming, but it won't be long now.  I can see them going through the list of extradition-free countries. Cuba anyone ?


What about isms!  You're a loser.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> You say one thing. I say another.  Cheers!    😐


Don't just say it, gramps... *Prove it.*

Post your evidence that Dominion is connected to Venezuela and Hugo Chavez...


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> What liberals do, when they have nothing to say.  Ho hum.  😐


Who knows what you're talking about, gramps? My post said everything that needed to be said in response to your delusions.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> FALSE!  They showed thousands, if not millions, of illegal aliens voting. You lie.
> 
> And besides, who in America is SO IGNORANT, and SO DUPED by leftist media, that they don't know that illegal aliens vote in huge numbers ?
> 
> So here's what Faun wants us to believe > that millions of illegal aliens, faced with deportation (which will turn their lives upside down), are not going to vote (the one thing they can do to avoid deportation), when they can easily do this, with not one state requiring proof of citizenship.  He wants us to believe that ONE illegal alien (out of about 50 million) voted.  This is about as likely as the moon crashing into the sun.
> 
> The investigations I posted showed they DO VOTE in massive amounts all over the country, but even if there had never been an investigation, common sense alone points directly to it.
> 
> Allowing illegal aliens to vote, is tantamount to allowing foreign countries to tell us what we can and cannot do in our own country. That is lunacy.  The only reason why Faun and his leftist cohorts are for it is, because, like Joe Biden, they know this is the only way (besides using fraud), they can win elections (when the American people generally despise them). Just look at Biden's approval ratings.


Nope, you're lying. They found one illegal alien who voted.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Powell never said that , and NOBODY in this forum has ever produced a shred of evidence that she did.
> 
> As for what some leftist judge does, well gee, what a surprise!


It was her defense against the defamation lawsuit filed against her.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Blacks benefitted from the Trump administration's 4 years, more than any particular political group.  All you're doing is displaying your ignorance/stupidity.


Maga tears taste delicious, huh?


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Typical liberal behavior, When faced with information they don't like, they go into *denial.*
> 
> Example - when Dick Morris told Hillary Clinton that a reporter found out about him being slugged by Bill Clinton, and knocked to the ground, Hillary said >_ "Just say it didn't happen. It'll be your word against his."_


----------



## Ridgerunner

Magnus said:


> Pretender? What am I pretending to be? Do you even know the meaning of the word?





Faun said:


> Who knows what you're talking about, gramps? My post said everything that needed to be sain in response to your delusions.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> The "hot water" is going to be what Hillary Clinton and her campaigners are going to be in very soon, when the finalized Durham report lands on their heads, like a concrete block.
> 
> Long time coming, but it won't be long now.  I can see them going through the list of extradition-free countries. Cuba anyone ?


There is no hot water, gramps. You can't even prove Hillary was aware of what was going on. Not to mention, what was going on was not illegal.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Hoping doesn't produce results.  You want results ?  Watch the Durham report issue - even the left media isn't going to denial with it.
> Worse than Watergate.


LOLOL 

Cracks me up how Trump throws out a blurb and his acolyte chant it like obedient cultists.


----------



## BWK

Faun said:


> Don't just say it, gramps... *Prove it.*
> 
> Post your evidence that Dominion is connected to Venezuela and Hugo Chavez...


That's the most ridiculous shit ever.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> Don't just say it, gramps... *Prove it.*
> 
> Post your evidence that Dominion is connected to Venezuela and Hugo Chavez...


I'm busy with other things right now.  You're about 1,245.863rd on my importance list.
But if you want to talk about it right now,








						2010 HuffPo: Venezuela owned intellectual property of Dominion software
					

According to a 2010 investigation at Huffington Post, the Intellectual Property of Dominion voting systems was still owned at that time by a firm linked to the Venezuelan President, despite their press statement to the contrary. Whether or not this report is still valid is not the point. The...




					www.independentsentinel.com
				












						Dominion defies court order, won’t turn over passwords or routers
					

Dominion said in a statement to news outlets on Thursday that it would comply with the audit (only they aren’t), but Cyber Ninjas, the firm hired by the Arizona Senate to conduct it along with three other companies, is not accredited by the U.S. Election Assistance Commission. “Releasing...




					www.independentsentinel.com
				




Here's couple of extras >>>









						Bombshell! Maricopa audit found 17.5% discrepancies, Biden probably didn't win
					

The team auditing the 2020 presidential election in Maricopa County, Arizona reported that the county refused to turn over routers earlier this month. They wouldn’t even turn over images of routers to election auditors despite a judge’s order. We might know why now. There was little or no chain...




					www.independentsentinel.com
				












						The Smartmatic Story: From Venezuela With No Love
					

The Smartmatic Story: From Venezuela With No Love. By Roger L. Simon. Many have debated, and Rudy Giuliani only vaguely explained on Lou Dobbs’ show by saying they had “different theories” of the c…




					wentworthreport.com


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> We did. No charges. Try again idiot;  Morning Joe | MSNBC Morning Joe Live with Joe Scarborough


HA HA.  Even 2/3 of Democrats are now calling for Hillary to be investigated.  You're not on top of this, are you ?


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> Morning Joe | MSNBC Morning Joe Live with Joe Scarborough  Right! What a willfully stupid person you are.


Morning JOKE


----------



## protectionist

Magnus said:


> Pretender? What am I pretending to be? Do you even know the meaning of the word?


Pretending that the 2020 election was legit.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> Who knows what you're talking about, gramps? My post said everything that needed to be said in response to your delusions.


You say nothing.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> Nope, you're lying. They found one illegal alien who voted.


They showed thousands, if not millions, of illegal aliens voting. You lie.

Common sense shows it too. Something liberals can't comprehend.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> It was her defense against the defamation lawsuit filed against her.


Like I said. SHE never said those ridiculous words. Thanks for the confirmation.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> Maga tears taste delicious, huh?


No response to my post, huh ?

*Let's look at it again >>*  Blacks benefitted from the Trump administration's 4 years, more than any particular political group. All you're doing is displaying your ignorance/stupidity.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> View attachment 601704


 

Hint: Armageddon


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> There is no hot water, gramps. You can't even prove Hillary was aware of what was going on. Not to mention, what was going on was not illegal.


You just keep watching the Durham report story.

Not illegal ?  Mining White House servers ? Illegal enough to warrant the death penalty for treason.  Three people have been indicted already. Many more are going to be.  John Ratcliffe, Trump's final director of national intelligence gave Durham 1,000 intelligence documents to Durham.  Looks like you didnt read my links.









						Ex-DNI Ratcliffe expects ‘more indictments’ in Durham’s Russiagate probe
					

John Ratcliffe said Monday that he expects to see “quite a few more indictments” come out of Special Counsel John Durham’s investigation.




					nypost.com
				












						Devin Nunes expects 'many more' Durham indictments
					

Special counsel John Durham's criminal inquiry into the origins and conduct of the Russia investigation will lead to "many more" indictments, former Rep. Devin Nunes predicted Monday.




					www.washingtonexaminer.com
				












						Durham filing alleges Hillary Clinton's team ‘mined’ White House servers to dig up dirt on Trump
					

(The Center Square) – A new report from a Department of Justice investigation has sparked widespread controversy surrounding the Hillary Clinton campaign’s role in the investigation into Russia’s alleged interference




					www.thecentersquare.com


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> I'm busy with other things right now.  You're about 1,245.863rd on my importance list.
> But if you want to talk about it right now,
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2010 HuffPo: Venezuela owned intellectual property of Dominion software
> 
> 
> According to a 2010 investigation at Huffington Post, the Intellectual Property of Dominion voting systems was still owned at that time by a firm linked to the Venezuelan President, despite their press statement to the contrary. Whether or not this report is still valid is not the point. The...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.independentsentinel.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dominion defies court order, won’t turn over passwords or routers
> 
> 
> Dominion said in a statement to news outlets on Thursday that it would comply with the audit (only they aren’t), but Cyber Ninjas, the firm hired by the Arizona Senate to conduct it along with three other companies, is not accredited by the U.S. Election Assistance Commission. “Releasing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.independentsentinel.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's couple of extras >>>
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bombshell! Maricopa audit found 17.5% discrepancies, Biden probably didn't win
> 
> 
> The team auditing the 2020 presidential election in Maricopa County, Arizona reported that the county refused to turn over routers earlier this month. They wouldn’t even turn over images of routers to election auditors despite a judge’s order. We might know why now. There was little or no chain...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.independentsentinel.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> The Smartmatic Story: From Venezuela With No Love
> 
> 
> The Smartmatic Story: From Venezuela With No Love. By Roger L. Simon. Many have debated, and Rudy Giuliani only vaguely explained on Lou Dobbs’ show by saying they had “different theories” of the c…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wentworthreport.com


As always, you prove to be brain-dead. Your article seeks to draw a connection between the Venezuelan company, Smartmatic, with Dominion via a company called, Sequoia. Sequoia was owned briefly by Smartmatic and later purchased by Dominion.

But you fail as always since Smartmatic actually sold off Sequoia in 2007, 3 years before Doninion purchased them...



			https://www.smartmatic.com/us/media/article/636/
		


_Smartmatic announces the sale of its subsidiary Sequoia Voting Systems_​
... so there is no such connection, as you falsely assert, between Dominion and Venezuela. Smartmatic was the Venezuelan company, not Dominion. Krakenstein tried to conflate Dominion with Smartmatic but she failed in that endeavor just as you have. Only she's being sued now for defamation for doing that and her defense is that no reasonable person should have believed her. In essence, you're not a reasonable person.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> They showed thousands, if not millions, of illegal aliens voting. You lie.
> 
> Common sense shows it too. Something liberals can't comprehend.


Try quoting your own sources saying they found thousands of illegal aliens voting...


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Like I said. SHE never said those ridiculous words. Thanks for the confirmation.


LOL

Yeah, gramps, it was just her defense agai st a defamation suit.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> No response to my post, huh ?
> 
> *Let's look at it again >>*  Blacks benefitted from the Trump administration's 4 years, more than any particular political group. All you're doing is displaying your ignorance/stupidity.


Except you're lying as you have no evidence to show that.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Hint: Armageddon


My point is that quote you gave is not a real quote. How did you not understand that?


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> You just keep watching the Durham report story.
> 
> Not illegal ?  Mining White House servers ? Illegal enough to warrant the death penalty for treason.  Three people have been indicted already. Many more are going to be.  John Ratcliffe, Trump's final director of national intelligence gave Durham 1,000 intelligence documents to Durham.  Looks like you didnt read my links.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ex-DNI Ratcliffe expects ‘more indictments’ in Durham’s Russiagate probe
> 
> 
> John Ratcliffe said Monday that he expects to see “quite a few more indictments” come out of Special Counsel John Durham’s investigation.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nypost.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Devin Nunes expects 'many more' Durham indictments
> 
> 
> Special counsel John Durham's criminal inquiry into the origins and conduct of the Russia investigation will lead to "many more" indictments, former Rep. Devin Nunes predicted Monday.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.washingtonexaminer.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Durham filing alleges Hillary Clinton's team ‘mined’ White House servers to dig up dirt on Trump
> 
> 
> (The Center Square) – A new report from a Department of Justice investigation has sparked widespread controversy surrounding the Hillary Clinton campaign’s role in the investigation into Russia’s alleged interference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thecentersquare.com


LOL

There was no such illegal mining, gramps. Durham himself never claimed there was anything illegal about accessing DNS traffic. And his indictment is for Sussmann lying to the FBI, not for data mining.

You're literally making up crimes here that not even Durham is alleging.

And even had it been illegal, it's still not treason. All you did here was show your undying devotion to Trump by echoing his bullshit claim that this amounts to treason; along with your own ignorance over demonstrating you don't even know what treason is.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> As always, you prove to be brain-dead. Your article seeks to draw a connection between the Venezuelan company, Smartmatic, with Dominion via a company called, Sequoia. Sequoia was owned briefly by Smartmatic and later purchased by Dominion.
> 
> But you fail as always since Smartmatic actually sold off Sequoia in 2007, 3 years before Doninion purchased them...
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.smartmatic.com/us/media/article/636/
> 
> ​_Smartmatic announces the sale of its subsidiary Sequoia Voting Systems_​
> ... so there is no such connection, as you falsely assert, between Dominion and Venezuela. Smartmatic was the Venezuelan company, not Dominion. Krakenstein tried to conflate Dominion with Smartmatic but she failed in that endeavor just as you have. Only she's being sued now for defamation for doing that and her defense is that no reasonable person should have believed her. In essence, you're not a reasonable person.


These rogues keep changing their names, and are hard to even pinpoint their locations (somewhere offshore in the Caribbean)  Suffice it to say Dominon machines are designed to cheat, are connected to the internet , and need to go away from our election process.  Never needed machines in the first place.  Paper ballots have worked fine for hundreds of years.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Yeah, gramps, it was just her defense agai st a defamation suit.


spoken by others - not her.   😐  ......takes you  long time to get this.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> Except you're lying as you have no evidence to show that.


Oh good God, you ludicrously deny everything. Guess you have to go along with all the CNN DUPE talk.  Next, you'll be denying that the sun comes up in the east, and that Trump got $250 Million/year to black colleges.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> HA HA.  Even 2/3 of Democrats are now calling for Hillary to be investigated.  You're not on top of this, are you ?


Yea, on another thread, and it was totally debunked by Charlie Savage from the Washington Post and others. You aren't too smart there Billy Bob; Right-wing media said it was exposing a scandal. What it really revealed is how bad information spreads in MAGA world









						Analysis: How ‘bombshell’ information spreads in MAGA world
					

Among Trump loyalists, Durham’s investigation into the origins of the FBI’s Russia probe is a shot at vindication. Right-wing TV and radio shows regularly hype Durham as a hero who is t…




					www.mercurynews.com
				












						Fox News Goes Hog-Wild With Exaggerations About the Durham Probe
					

The network has pushed over-the-top and misleading claims about Durham’s motion, falsely declaring it to show the Clinton campaign spied on the Trump White House.



					www.thedailybeast.com
				




John Durham throws yet more chum into Fox News waters - Kevin Drum  The desperation from the Right is totally disgusting.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> Oh good God, you ludicrously deny everything. Guess you have to go along with all the CNN DUPE talk.  Next, you'll be denying that the sun comes up in the east, and that Trump got $250 Million/year to black colleges.
> 
> View attachment 602306


Non-argument= failure=loser. Try again.


----------



## BWK

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> Cracks me up how Trump throws out a blurb and his acolyte chant it like obedient cultists.


A bunch of wackos.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> My point is that quote you gave is not a real quote. How did you not understand that?


FALSE!  It is a real quote, shortened only for brevity purposes, and to save time.    Here it is in entirety.

From the book _Armageddon, _by Dick Morris & Eileen McGann, in Chapter 1 >> "A Dozen Reasons Why Hillary Clinton Should Not Be President", Subchapter (Reason) 2 >> "*She Is a Compulsive, Pathological and Serial Liar Who Cannot Be Trusted to Tell the truth to the American People*", >>

pg. 25 - "A Quinnipiac poll in late August 2015, asked respondents to describe Hillary Clinton in a single word. The results were brutal. The most frequently mentioned answer was "liar" followed by similar words like dishonest untrustworthy crook untruthful deceitful crooked sneaky and devious.
Two later polls in December 2015, by Quinnipiac and ABC News, found that only a little more than a third of the voters believe that Hillary is "honest and trustworthy". 59% don't believe that she is genuine.
Her standard lie especially when confronted with evidence of bills inappropriate behavior is to say _"it never happened". _ That's the world according to Hillary- if she says it never happened, it goes away.  Dick can attest to this lie from my personal experience.  During Bill's 1992 run for president, a reporter from the _Los Angeles Times_ appeared at the door to our home, and asked about a physical altercation between Dick and Bill Clinton that had occurred in 1990 in the Arkansas Governor's Mansion.  Dick called Hillary to tell her about it and discuss how to handle it. _"Just tell them it never happened."_ she told him. _"We'll deny it on our end."_ When Dick told her that he could not do that because he had already told another political consultant about it right after it happened-and that this consultant was likely the source, she wasn't at all worried. _"Deny it. It'll be your word against his."_

The story was of course absolutely true, and Hillary had been right in the middle of it-literally. During a contentious late-night meeting in May of 1990, Bill, furious, spewed out a stream of verbal abuse aimed at Dick. Finally, after a particularly obnoxious exchange, Dick stood up and started to walk out the front door. Bill immediately ran after him, tackling him and throwing him onto the foyer floor.
As Dick was struggling to get up, Bill raised his fist and leaned down to strike Dick. Hillary ran in screaming at Bill: "Stop it, Bill. Think about what you are doing! Stop it!" She grabbed his arm and he moved away. As Dick got up and stormed out, Hillary followed him, and asked him to walk around the grounds, apologizing profusely, and telling him "He only does this to people he loves."
Without Dick to confirm the story, it went away for a while, but months later, when the story finally came out, Hillary asked Dick to at least modulate his description of what had happened, leaving out the physical assault.

She never gives up, and then years later in 1997, when Dick eventually wrote about it, Bill read the galleys, and asked Dick if he could just say that he tripped. Dick wouldn't.
That's how the Clintons solve embarrassing problems. Pretend they never happened. Swear that it never happened, if you have to.  They would have handled the Monica Lewinsky scandal that way except for DNA on a blue dress.

_Armageddon_, by Dick Morris & Eileen McGann, Humanix books, 2016, ppg. 25-28


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> A bunch of wackos.


Liberals.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> Cracks me up how Trump throws out a blurb and his acolyte chant it like obedient cultists.


That's what YOU do, and your left cohorts, from Obama, CNN, MSNBC, PBS, NPR, etc


----------



## Toro

The Purge said:


> Perhaps the optimistic outcome of this recent poll would actually entice Donald Trump to join the presidential race in 2024.
> 
> The former president has repeatedly said that he is looking at the prospect “very seriously” but “it’s a bit too soon” to launch his bid.
> 
> According to a May 2021 poll, Donald Trump will be the clear winner if he ran in the 2024 presidential election against Vice President Kamala Harris.
> 
> (Excerpt) Read more at recentlyheard.com
> 
> That’s if there’s a recognizable country for him to be president of after Xiden and his gang are finished with it!!!



Because polls don't matter.

Unless they validate my snowflake feelings for my Orange God!

LOL


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> There was no such illegal mining, gramps. Durham himself never claimed there was anything illegal about accessing DNS traffic. And his indictment is for Sussmann lying to the FBI, not for data mining.
> 
> You're literally making up crimes here that not even Durham is alleging.
> 
> And even had it been illegal, it's still not treason. All you did here was show your undying devotion to Trump by echoing his bullshit claim that this amounts to treason; along with your own ignorance over demonstrating you don't even know what treason is.


Does not matter what Durham is alleging or not alleging currently, He has not yet finalized a report. Just because 3 guys have been indicted, that doesnt mean it's a done deal. Actually it's just getting started, as my previous links showed (including the mining of White House servers)  READ BABY! READ!

And yes, of course it's treason.  Maybe Durham will minimize it, and not call it that but it certainly is that, no matter how Durham presents it.


----------



## protectionist

Toro said:


> Because polls don't matter.
> 
> Unless they validate my snowflake feelings for my Orange God!
> 
> LOL


I could not see the team of Biden/Harris winning an election against Pee Wee Herman & Alec Baldwin.  That's how bad they are.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> Non-argument= failure=loser. Try again.


Yeah ,    Mr Hot Air.  Maybe you should go visit a nursing home in Canada, and go heat it up.😐


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> There was no such illegal mining, gramps. Durham himself never claimed there was anything illegal about accessing DNS traffic. And his indictment is for Sussmann lying to the FBI, not for data mining.
> 
> You're literally making up crimes here that not even Durham is alleging.
> 
> And even had it been illegal, it's still not treason. All you did here was show your undying devotion to Trump by echoing his bullshit claim that this amounts to treason; along with your own ignorance over demonstrating you don't even know what treason is.



In a court filing, John Durham, special counsel for the Department of Justice, alleged that a tech firm paid by the Clinton campaign’s legal team was “mining” White House servers to dig up dirt on former president Donald Trump.

"Tech Executive-1’s employer, Internet Company-1, had come to access and maintain dedicated servers for the EOP as part of a sensitive arrangement whereby it provided DNS resolution services to the [Executive Office of the President],” the filing reads. "Tech Executive-1 and his associates exploited this arrangement by mining the EOP’s DNS traffic and other data for the purpose of gathering derogatory information about Donald Trump."









						Durham filing alleges Hillary Clinton's team ‘mined’ White House servers to dig up dirt on Trump
					

(The Center Square) – A new report from a Department of Justice investigation has sparked widespread controversy surrounding the Hillary Clinton campaign’s role in the investigation into Russia’s alleged interference




					www.thecentersquare.com
				




Psaki won’t comment on Clinton-linked tech exec ‘mining’ WH records


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> I could not see the team of Biden/Harris winning an election against Pee Wee Herman & Alec Baldwin.  That's how bad they are.


U.S. Jobs Surged by 467,000 in January as Economy Weathered Omicron  Is Pee  Wee going to produce 467,000 jobs in one month?


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> In a court filing, John Durham, special counsel for the Department of Justice, alleged that a tech firm paid by the Clinton campaign’s legal team was “mining” White House servers to dig up dirt on former president Donald Trump.
> 
> "Tech Executive-1’s employer, Internet Company-1, had come to access and maintain dedicated servers for the EOP as part of a sensitive arrangement whereby it provided DNS resolution services to the [Executive Office of the President],” the filing reads. "Tech Executive-1 and his associates exploited this arrangement by mining the EOP’s DNS traffic and other data for the purpose of gathering derogatory information about Donald Trump."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Durham filing alleges Hillary Clinton's team ‘mined’ White House servers to dig up dirt on Trump
> 
> 
> (The Center Square) – A new report from a Department of Justice investigation has sparked widespread controversy surrounding the Hillary Clinton campaign’s role in the investigation into Russia’s alleged interference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thecentersquare.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psaki won’t comment on Clinton-linked tech exec ‘mining’ WH records
> 
> View attachment 602373


Here you come with that "allege" bs again. SMH!


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> Yeah ,    Mr Hot Air.  Maybe you should go visit a nursing home in Canada, and go heat it up.😐


Post #1102  will set your ass on fire, but you're too much of a pussy to read them, much less capable of debating them.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> U.S. Jobs Surged by 467,000 in January as Economy Weathered Omicron Is Pee Wee going to produce 467,000 jobs in one month?


and 466, 699 of them went to illegal aliens.





and the workers on those jobs cant buy anything with Biden's 7.5% inflation. Housing prices up 110%. Gas at the pump up 90%.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> Yea, on another thread, and it was totally debunked by Charlie Savage from the Washington Post and others. You aren't too smart there Billy Bob; Right-wing media said it was exposing a scandal. What it really revealed is how bad information spreads in MAGA world
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Analysis: How ‘bombshell’ information spreads in MAGA world
> 
> 
> Among Trump loyalists, Durham’s investigation into the origins of the FBI’s Russia probe is a shot at vindication. Right-wing TV and radio shows regularly hype Durham as a hero who is t…
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.mercurynews.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fox News Goes Hog-Wild With Exaggerations About the Durham Probe
> 
> 
> The network has pushed over-the-top and misleading claims about Durham’s motion, falsely declaring it to show the Clinton campaign spied on the Trump White House.
> 
> 
> 
> www.thedailybeast.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> John Durham throws yet more chum into Fox News waters - Kevin Drum  The desperation from the Right is totally disgusting.


Washington Post is the lyingist liberal rag in America, not worth lining a bird cage.

The left's latest drum beat. Denying the Durham probe. Fools are driving straight into a >>> 



3 guys have been indicted already. Lots more coming up soon.  LOCK'M UP.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> Here you come with that "allege" bs again. SMH!


First you allege. Then you charge. Then you punish.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> These rogues keep changing their names, and are hard to even pinpoint their locations (somewhere offshore in the Caribbean)  Suffice it to say Dominon machines are designed to cheat, are connected to the internet , and need to go away from our election process.  Never needed machines in the first place.  Paper ballots have worked fine for hundreds of years.


Retard, there was no connection between Dominion and Smartmatic. Your link failed to establish a connection with Sequoia but that's a fail since Dominion bought it from a company which purchased it 3 years earlier from Smartmatic. 

Krakenstein also tried to conflate Dominion with Smartmatic.  For those lies, she's being sued for defamation for $1.3 billion.

You fail again because you're a failure.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> spoken by others - not her.   😐  ......takes you  long time to get this.


LOLOL 

Yeah, by her lawyers representing her. And still filed in a court of law with her name. It's now her defense.

Again, you prove to be exactly the unreasonable idiot who believes her.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Oh good God, you ludicrously deny everything. Guess you have to go along with all the CNN DUPE talk.  Next, you'll be denying that the sun comes up in the east, and that Trump got $250 Million/year to black colleges.
> 
> View attachment 602306


LOLOL 

You retard, every president since Jimmy Carter signed such an executive order...





__





						About Us | White House Initiative on Advancing Educational Equity, Excellence, and Economic Opportunity through Historically Black Colleges and Universities
					





					sites.ed.gov
				




Are you ever not a flaming imbecile, gramps?

Ever???


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> That's what YOU do, and your left cohorts, from Obama, CNN, MSNBC, PBS, NPR, etc


Suuuure, Peewee.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Does not matter what Durham is alleging or not alleging currently, He has not yet finalized a report. Just because 3 guys have been indicted, that doesnt mean it's a done deal. Actually it's just getting started, as my previous links showed (including the mining of White House servers)  READ BABY! READ!
> 
> And yes, of course it's treason.  Maybe Durham will minimize it, and not call it that but it certainly is that, no matter how Durham presents it.


LOLOL 

And still... no hacking... no spying... no treason... no infiltration...


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> I could not see the team of Biden/Harris winning an election against Pee Wee Herman & Alec Baldwin.  That's how bad they are.


LOLOL 

And yet, they schlonged Trump. Meaning according to you, a Herman/Baldwin ticket is more desirable to Americans than Trump.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> In a court filing, John Durham, special counsel for the Department of Justice, alleged that a tech firm paid by the Clinton campaign’s legal team was “mining” White House servers to dig up dirt on former president Donald Trump.
> 
> "Tech Executive-1’s employer, Internet Company-1, had come to access and maintain dedicated servers for the EOP as part of a sensitive arrangement whereby it provided DNS resolution services to the [Executive Office of the President],” the filing reads. "Tech Executive-1 and his associates exploited this arrangement by mining the EOP’s DNS traffic and other data for the purpose of gathering derogatory information about Donald Trump."
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Durham filing alleges Hillary Clinton's team ‘mined’ White House servers to dig up dirt on Trump
> 
> 
> (The Center Square) – A new report from a Department of Justice investigation has sparked widespread controversy surrounding the Hillary Clinton campaign’s role in the investigation into Russia’s alleged interference
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thecentersquare.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psaki won’t comment on Clinton-linked tech exec ‘mining’ WH records
> 
> View attachment 602373


Poor, senile gramps. The word, "mining," does not appear anywhere in Durham's motion. You lose this so bad, you're reduced to arguing what it doesn't say because what it actually says is not damaging to Hillary Clinton.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> and 466, 699 of them went to illegal aliens.
> 
> View attachment 602450
> 
> and the workers on those jobs cant buy anything with Biden's 7.5% inflation. Housing prices up 110%. Gas at the pump up 90%.


I would ask for proof that 466,699 jobs went to illegal aliens but since everyone here knows you just made that up, it's not necessary.


----------



## Mashmont

BWK said:


> You have no evidence of that, proving you don't know shit.


1100 sworn affidavits that haven't been looked at by any court or the leftwing media.


----------



## Mashmont

BWK said:


> And all those Trump McDonalds hamburgers? You know the lunch for champions.


Commie Bernie is the one who had the heart attack, ace.  Trump is still going strong.


----------



## Mashmont

BWK said:


> What cheating? Can you prove any? No, you're just a miserable pos liar.


Of course they cheated.  How else do you explain CA going from red to deep blue in 30 years?  They cheated using illegals.


----------



## Faun

Mashmont said:


> 1100 sworn affidavits that haven't been looked at by any court or the leftwing media.



Have you seen them?


----------



## Faun

Mashmont said:


> Of course they cheated.  How else do you explain CA going from red to deep blue in 30 years?  They cheated using illegals.



Guess that also explains why Texas went from blue to red over that same period.


----------



## schmidlap

Maxnovax said:


> there was a broken chain of custody with ballots


Please note wherever any actual legal challenge is being pursued.

Obviously, there is no shortage of Trumpy diehards who would still be litigating such matters if there were any credible evidence to support them.

Parroting media entertainers is not presenting a coherent case.
(See You Literally Can't Believe The Facts Tucker Carlson Tells You. So Say Fox's Lawyers)


----------



## schmidlap

The Purge said:


> Perhaps the optimistic outcome of this recent poll would actually entice Donald Trump to join the presidential race in 2024.


Perhaps, such a proclamation is woefully premature, as the Cry Baby Loser's precipitous plunge persists.

The convictions and confessions of his goons who attacked Congress based upon his lie will continue, the Cry Baby Loser is facing a total of 19 legal challenges, six of which involve alleged financial irregularities.and, as his "Fixer" who paid off bimbos with whom he rutted behind the backs of Trophy wives has opined,




*‘The House of Trump is crumbling!’*​
Donald Trump’s legal woes threaten to engulf him as accountants abandon ship​



Now that his accounting firm has scuttled,
 it'll soon be, _"Every man for himself!"



_​


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> and 466, 699 of them went to illegal aliens.
> 
> View attachment 602450
> 
> and the workers on those jobs cant buy anything with Biden's 7.5% inflation. Housing prices up 110%. Gas at the pump up 90%.


Only in fantasy land. Buzz words are for losers. And that's what your links provide.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> First you allege. Then you charge. Then you punish.
> 
> View attachment 602452


None of your links are able to go that far. That is your problem.


----------



## BWK

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> And still... no hacking... no spying... no treason... no infiltration...


He is nuts, and totally detached from reality.


----------



## BWK

Mashmont said:


> Of course they cheated.  How else do you explain CA going from red to deep blue in 30 years?  They cheated using illegals.


Dude, get real. You have no evidence. Grow up.


----------



## Mashmont

BWK said:


> Dude, get real. You have no evidence. Grow up.


Sure.  Everybody in California suddenly loves leftwing governance.  They've done such a great job.  lol.
Y'all are either gullible or putting us on.  I vote for the former.


----------



## schmidlap

Mashmont said:


> Sure.  Everybody in California suddenly loves leftwing governance.  They've done such a great job.  lol.
> Y'all are either gullible or putting us on.  I vote for the former.





_"Oh, yeah!_
_Well, what about_
_________________________?"_
*DESPERATE DIVERSION GOES HERE.*​


----------



## Mashmont

Faun said:


> Guess that also explains why Texas went from blue to red over that same period.


No, the south has  been conservative all along.  It was the Democrat Party that left conservatism and turned nutso leftist.


----------



## Mashmont

schmidlap said:


> View attachment 602795
> _"Oh, yeah!_
> _Well, what about_
> _________________________?"_
> *DESPERATE DIVERSION GOES HERE.*​


It wasn't a 'what about' post.  Pay attention.


----------



## Faun

Mashmont said:


> No, the south has  been conservative all along.  It was the Democrat Party that left conservatism and turned nutso leftist.


That's correct, the south has always been conservative. I've argued that myself on this forum many tines when pointing out while it was Democrats who were the party of racism, that's now owned by Republicans.  And whether they were Democrats then or Republicans now, conservatism is racist.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> Retard, there was no connection between Dominion and Smartmatic. Your link failed to establish a connection with Sequoia but that's a fail since Dominion bought it from a company which purchased it 3 years earlier from Smartmatic.
> 
> Krakenstein also tried to conflate Dominion with Smartmatic.  For those lies, she's being sued for defamation for $1.3 billion.
> 
> You fail again because you're a failure.


No, you fail, because all you do is come in here and post misinformation that got fed to you from CNN, MSNBC, Washington Post or some other liberal dirty rag...Everything you said is wrong.  My links told the truth. You lie.

And sueing on politically related things has become a farce in America.  Democrats go judge shopping, find a judge that is sympathetic to their cause, and win cases based on politics, not right or wrong.  This has been going on for decades. Ho hum. Yawn****  You're getting an education - I $hould be charging you.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> Yeah, by her lawyers representing her. And still filed in a court of law with her name. It's now her defense.
> 
> Again, you prove to be exactly the unreasonable idiot who believes her.


"lawyers"  HA HA HA.  Yeah I know quite well about them. 

Already refuted. SHE never said the ludicrous words you talk about. We concluded that a week ago. Ho hum.


----------



## surada

The Purge said:


> Perhaps the optimistic outcome of this recent poll would actually entice Donald Trump to join the presidential race in 2024.
> 
> The former president has repeatedly said that he is looking at the prospect “very seriously” but “it’s a bit too soon” to launch his bid.
> 
> According to a May 2021 poll, Donald Trump will be the clear winner if he ran in the 2024 presidential election against Vice President Kamala Harris.
> 
> (Excerpt) Read more at recentlyheard.com
> 
> That’s if there’s a recognizable country for him to be president of after Xiden and his gang are finished with it!!!


What has Trump got to offer the country?


----------



## surada

protectionist said:


> No, you fail, because all you do is come in here and post misinformation..Everything you said is wrong.  My links told the truth. You lie.
> 
> And sueing on politically related things has become a farce in America.  Democrats go judge shopping, find a judge that is sympathetic to their cause, ad win cases based on politics, not right or wrong.  This has been going on for decades. ho hum. Yawn****  You're getting an education - I $hould be charging you.
> [/Quote.


----------



## surada

protectionist said:


> "lawyers"  HA HA HA.  Yeah I know quite well about them.
> 
> Already refuted. SHE never said the ludicrous words you talk about. We concluded that a week ago. Ho hum.


Sour grapes don't make up for a lack of education and critical thinking skills.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> That's correct, the south has always been conservative. I've argued that myself on this forum many tines when pointing out while it was Democrats who were the party of racism, that's now owned by Republicans.  And whether they were Democrats then or Republicans now, conservatism is racist.


FALSE!  Exactly the OPPOSITE of that is what is true.*  CLEARLY, *the party of racism is the Democratic party.  That has been proven for 58 years now, with Affiramtive Action racial discrimination, and now CRT, and Biden's racist 'American Rescue Plan" (ARP) which needs a longer title with the words > As Long As You're Not White. (ARP-ALAYNW).  This outrageous example of Democrat racism has been shot down by the courts every time it appears there.

Also racist, is the favoritism shown to blacks in the judicial system, such as blaming police and white citizens, for actions against black suspects, when the actions were legal and justifiable (ex.  Walter Scott, George Floyd, Ahmaud Arbery, Terrence Crutcher, Philando Castille)


----------



## protectionist

surada said:


> Sour grapes don't make up for a lack of education and critical thinking skills.


What does that have to do with the post you quoted ?


----------



## surada

protectionist said:


> What does that have to do with the post you quoted ?


Trump's lack of education can't be blamed on judges.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> You retard, every president since Jimmy Carter signed such an executive order...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> __
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> About Us | White House Initiative on Advancing Educational Equity, Excellence, and Economic Opportunity through Historically Black Colleges and Universities
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sites.ed.gov
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are you ever not a flaming imbecile, gramps?
> 
> Ever???


BULLSHIT!.  When Obama was president, blacks were having to go to Congress every year, begging for this money, in little dribs & drabs, AND THEY DIDNT GET IT.

NOW, they got it, because Trump gave it to them Why do you think all those blacks in the picture are celebrating with Trump ?  

Are you ever not a flaming imbecile, puppy ?

Ever???


----------



## protectionist

surada said:


> Trump's lack of education can't be blamed on judges.


  Trump graduated from
*Wharton School of Business, University of Pennsylvania*​with a Bachelor’s Degree in Economics.  So WHAT lack of education are you talking about ?


----------



## protectionist

surada said:


> What has Trump got to offer the country?


See how glaringly UNIFORMED liberals are ?  Ths is why they need to stop watching CNN, MSNBC, and start watching Newsmax, the First, the Blaze, OAN, and America's Voice.

He has the longest and most impressive list of accomplishments of any president in S history, and all this, while under constant attack and obstruction from scatterbrained, gooneybird liberals. 

TRUMP ACCOMPLISHMENTS
1. RECORD positive numbers on the economy, record highs in stock market, despite Covid shutdowns
2. stopped the absurd practice of giving China unrestricted access to our valuable market, and reduced the amount of imports coming from China.
3. holding China accountable for cyber theft,
4. taking Mexico and Central American countries to task for illegal immigration,
 5. created 10 million jobs in 4 months, created over 400,000 manufacturing jobs,
6. unemployment claims hit 50 year low, 
7. lowest unemployment for blacks, Hispanics, Asians, and disabled in US history, 8.lowest unemployment for women in over 70 years,
9. lowest unemployment rate ever recorded for Americans without a high school diploma,
10. 4 million Americans off food stamps,
11. vocational training topped 4 million - highest ever,
12. highest median wage in US history . 
13. Obamacare individual mandate penalty GONE,
14. FDA approved more affordable generic drugs than ever before in history. > drug companies are freezing or reversing planned price increases,
15. reformed the Medicare program to stop hospitals from overcharging low-income seniors on their drugs—saving seniors hundreds of millions of dollars,
16. Signed Right-To-Try legislation,
17. $6 billion in NEW funding to fight the opioid epidemic (the most ever),
18. Signed VA Accountability Act,
19. expanded VA telehealth services, walk-in-clinics, and same-day urgent primary and mental health care (I got surgeries and benefits from this myself),
20. United States was a net natural gas exporter for the first time since 1957,
21. withdrew the United States from the job-killing Paris Climate Accord,
22. pressured NATO allies, and they're spending $69 billion more on defense since 2016,
23. made the Space Force the 6th branch of the Armed Forces,
24. withdrew from the horrible, one-sided Iran Deal, 25. moved U.S. Embassy to Jerusalem,
25. protected Americans from terrorists with the Travel Ban, upheld by Supreme Court, 26. issued Executive Order to keep open Guantanamo Bay,
27. MCA deal,
28. reached a breakthrough agreement with the E.U. to increase U.S. exports
29. greatest number of heavily attended rallies in US history
30. net exports increased $59 Billion in 2018,
31. improved vetting and screening for refugees, and switched focus to overseas resettlement,
32. we were BUILDING THE WALL.
33. provided quality detention centers for migrant children in Southwest Key Programs
34. created 8,700 Opportunity Zones with investment incentives for companies to invest in distressed communities
35. Got Israel/UAE/Bahrain aggreement (the Abraham Accord), establishing Middle East peace
36. Defeated ISIS and killed their leaders incl. # 1 al Baghdadi.
37. Killed Iranian terrorist leader Sulemani.
38. Stopped domestic terrorist mobs by sending federal troops & National Guard
39. record of number of regulations cut, further boosting the economy
40.  opened ANWR and approved Keystone XL and Dakota Access Pipelines thereby making America # 1 energy producer in the world (no other president ever did that), 
41. rebuilt the US military to a $721 Billion/yr budget
42. increased wages for military personnel
43. Through the COVID pandemic, our Covid mortality rate was REDUCED from over 17,000/week in April. to about 2000/week in June. and remained very low throughout the year, as a result of the many smart things that the president has done.  90% REDUCTION.    >  HUGE SUCCESS.
44.  Massive production of Ventilators - These were left in short supply after the Obama/Biden admin (we now have so many we're exporting them),
45. the Navy hospital ships sent to New York,
46. the stimulus checks,
47. The Task Force advice (ex. social distancing),
48. opposition/criticism of New York's dumb nursing home policies,
49. federal aid to hospitals, rapidly expanding production & distribution of medical supplies
50. travel bans (which Democrats called Trump a "racist' for),
51. Trump's advocacy of Hydroxychloriquin (now proven to be effective, despite criticism from Democrats), and Regeneron.
52. fast, continual development of a vaccine, and rapid success of Operation Warp Speed.
53.  Created & signed the MISSION ACT, replacing the failed Obama Choice Act
54.  Presided over the largest GDP growth (33.1%) in US history.
55.  Got $ 250 Million/year to black colleges.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> Only in fantasy land. Buzz words are for losers. And that's what your links provide.


Fantasy land!  Wow! is this idiot so ignorant that he does not know we have massive inflation ? (worst in 40 years)  Doesn't know gas prices have DOUBLED ?  Doesn't know about skyrocketing housing rents ?

I just moved from an apartment whose rent just went from $600/mo to $850.  2 years ago I moved from one that went from $550/mo to $900,  Some people have rents going from $500/mo to $1500/mo. and even higher than that.  These are the biggest rent jumps that old people have ever seen in the whole lives. (by far)


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> None of your links are able to go that far. That is your problem.


I have no problem. My links are fine- for people who have a brain.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> And still... no hacking... no spying... no treason... no infiltration...


Al those things have been done by the Clintons and their criminal operatives. Finally now, they are being indicted and will be going to prison. Maybe eventually Hillary will be executed, since she was the treasonous mastermind, insanely grabbing for power.

Actually, the Clintons should be executed 50 times over, for all the people they have killed. Vince Foster, Seth Rich, Jeffrey Epstein, Ron Brown, 2 Brown associates, John Ashe, Mary Mahoney, Eric Butera, Danny Casalaro, Berta Cacaeres, William Colby, Suzanne Coleman, Klaus Eberwein. Kathy Ferguson, Carlos Ghigliotti, Judi Gibbs, Michael Hastings, Jon Hillyer, Stanley Huggins, Sandy Hume, Kevin Ives, Don Henry, John Jones, JFK Jr and his wife, Florence Martin, Lt. Gen. David McCloud, James McDougal, Ron Miller, John Millis, Neil Moody, Jwn Moore, Tony Moser, Steve Mostyn., Jerry Luther Parks, Monica Peterson, et al

Liberals don't know how much they dont know.


----------



## schmidlap

Mashmont said:


> Sure.  Everybody in California suddenly loves leftwing governance.  They've done such a great job.  lol.
> Y'all are either gullible or putting us on.  I vote for the former.


If you imagine that California's popular democratic governance (far more successful in most significant metrics than than that of West Virginia, Mississippi, Louisiana, Arkansas, Alabama, etc.) somehow relates to the topic _"If Trump were to run in 2024, a new poll shows he will easily win,"_ the relevancy eludes me.
Southern California's GDP hit $1.6 trillion in 2021,​making it the 13th largest economy in the world​Southern California’s economy has been growing faster than the nation’s over the last two decades, the report said.​​








						Inland Empire leads Southern California in economic growth, report says
					

The Inland Empire’s transportation, warehousing and utilities sector saw a stunning 197% increase over the past decade due to the rapid rise of e-commerce.




					www.ocregister.com
				



​Your attempted diversion not only fails to support the thread's thesis. It ignores reality.












						Infographic: Which States are Contributing the Most to U.S. GDP?
					

This chart shows the share of U.S. gross domestic product by state and region in 2021.




					www.statista.com
				



Please offer an opinion concerning Citizen Trump's prospects.




*"ROSEBUD!"*​
​


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> No, you fail, because all you do is come in here and post misinformation that got fed to you from CNN, MSNBC, Washington Post or some other liberal dirty rag...Everything you said is wrong.  My links told the truth. You lie.
> 
> And sueing on politically related things has become a farce in America.  Democrats go judge shopping, find a judge that is sympathetic to their cause, and win cases based on politics, not right or wrong.  This has been going on for decades. Ho hum. Yawn****  You're getting an education - I $hould be charging you.


Sadly, you're out of your mind, gramps. Even your own link proved Dominion has nothing to do with Venezuela.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> "lawyers"  HA HA HA.  Yeah I know quite well about them.
> 
> Already refuted. SHE never said the ludicrous words you talk about. We concluded that a week ago. Ho hum.


That's her defense and that's not gonna change no matter how hard you wish it wasn't.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> FALSE!  Exactly the OPPOSITE of that is what is true.*  CLEARLY, *the party of racism is the Democratic party.  That has been proven for 58 years now, with Affiramtive Action racial discrimination, and now CRT, and Biden's racist 'American Rescue Plan" (ARP) which needs a longer title with the words > As Long As You're Not White. (ARP-ALAYNW).  This outrageous example of Democrat racism has been shot down by the courts every time it appears there.
> 
> Also racist, is the favoritism shown to blacks in the judicial system, such as blaming police and white citizens, for actions against black suspects, when the actions were legal and justifiable (ex.  Walter Scott, George Floyd, Ahmaud Arbery, Terrence Crutcher, Philando Castille)


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> BULLSHIT!.  When Obama was president, blacks were having to go to Congress every year, begging for this money, in little dribs & drabs, AND THEY DIDNT GET IT.
> 
> NOW, they got it, because Trump gave it to them Why do you think all those blacks in the picture are celebrating with Trump ?
> 
> Are you ever not a flaming imbecile, puppy ?
> 
> Ever???


LOLOLOL 

You're fucking deranged, gramps. Deny reality won't actually change reality; and the reality is -- every single president since Carter signed such an executive order. Just as I proved.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> See how glaringly UNIFORMED liberals are ?  Ths is why they need to stop watching CNN, MSNBC, and start watching Newsmax, the First, the Blaze, OAN, and America's Voice.
> 
> He has the longest and most impressive list of accomplishments of any president in S history, and all this, while under constant attack and obstruction from scatterbrained, gooneybird liberals.
> 
> TRUMP ACCOMPLISHMENTS
> 1. RECORD positive numbers on the economy, record highs in stock market, despite Covid shutdowns
> 2. stopped the absurd practice of giving China unrestricted access to our valuable market, and reduced the amount of imports coming from China.
> 3. holding China accountable for cyber theft,
> 4. taking Mexico and Central American countries to task for illegal immigration,
> 5. created 10 million jobs in 4 months, created over 400,000 manufacturing jobs,
> 6. unemployment claims hit 50 year low,
> 7. lowest unemployment for blacks, Hispanics, Asians, and disabled in US history, 8.lowest unemployment for women in over 70 years,
> 9. lowest unemployment rate ever recorded for Americans without a high school diploma,
> 10. 4 million Americans off food stamps,
> 11. vocational training topped 4 million - highest ever,
> 12. highest median wage in US history .
> 13. Obamacare individual mandate penalty GONE,
> 14. FDA approved more affordable generic drugs than ever before in history. > drug companies are freezing or reversing planned price increases,
> 15. reformed the Medicare program to stop hospitals from overcharging low-income seniors on their drugs—saving seniors hundreds of millions of dollars,
> 16. Signed Right-To-Try legislation,
> 17. $6 billion in NEW funding to fight the opioid epidemic (the most ever),
> 18. Signed VA Accountability Act,
> 19. expanded VA telehealth services, walk-in-clinics, and same-day urgent primary and mental health care (I got surgeries and benefits from this myself),
> 20. United States was a net natural gas exporter for the first time since 1957,
> 21. withdrew the United States from the job-killing Paris Climate Accord,
> 22. pressured NATO allies, and they're spending $69 billion more on defense since 2016,
> 23. made the Space Force the 6th branch of the Armed Forces,
> 24. withdrew from the horrible, one-sided Iran Deal, 25. moved U.S. Embassy to Jerusalem,
> 25. protected Americans from terrorists with the Travel Ban, upheld by Supreme Court, 26. issued Executive Order to keep open Guantanamo Bay,
> 27. MCA deal,
> 28. reached a breakthrough agreement with the E.U. to increase U.S. exports
> 29. greatest number of heavily attended rallies in US history
> 30. net exports increased $59 Billion in 2018,
> 31. improved vetting and screening for refugees, and switched focus to overseas resettlement,
> 32. we were BUILDING THE WALL.
> 33. provided quality detention centers for migrant children in Southwest Key Programs
> 34. created 8,700 Opportunity Zones with investment incentives for companies to invest in distressed communities
> 35. Got Israel/UAE/Bahrain aggreement (the Abraham Accord), establishing Middle East peace
> 36. Defeated ISIS and killed their leaders incl. # 1 al Baghdadi.
> 37. Killed Iranian terrorist leader Sulemani.
> 38. Stopped domestic terrorist mobs by sending federal troops & National Guard
> 39. record of number of regulations cut, further boosting the economy
> 40.  opened ANWR and approved Keystone XL and Dakota Access Pipelines thereby making America # 1 energy producer in the world (no other president ever did that),
> 41. rebuilt the US military to a $721 Billion/yr budget
> 42. increased wages for military personnel
> 43. Through the COVID pandemic, our Covid mortality rate was REDUCED from over 17,000/week in April. to about 2000/week in June. and remained very low throughout the year, as a result of the many smart things that the president has done.  90% REDUCTION.    >  HUGE SUCCESS.
> 44.  Massive production of Ventilators - These were left in short supply after the Obama/Biden admin (we now have so many we're exporting them),
> 45. the Navy hospital ships sent to New York,
> 46. the stimulus checks,
> 47. The Task Force advice (ex. social distancing),
> 48. opposition/criticism of New York's dumb nursing home policies,
> 49. federal aid to hospitals, rapidly expanding production & distribution of medical supplies
> 50. travel bans (which Democrats called Trump a "racist' for),
> 51. Trump's advocacy of Hydroxychloriquin (now proven to be effective, despite criticism from Democrats), and Regeneron.
> 52. fast, continual development of a vaccine, and rapid success of Operation Warp Speed.
> 53.  Created & signed the MISSION ACT, replacing the failed Obama Choice Act
> 54.  Presided over the largest GDP growth (33.1%) in US history.
> 55.  Got $ 250 Million/year to black colleges.
> 
> View attachment 602993


You left out getting kicked to the curb by America after just one term.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Al those things have been done by the Clintons and their criminal operatives. Finally now, they are being indicted and will be going to prison. Maybe eventually Hillary will be executed, since she was the treasonous mastermind, insanely grabbing for power.
> 
> Actually, the Clintons should be executed 50 times over, for all the people they have killed. Vince Foster, Seth Rich, Jeffrey Epstein, Ron Brown, 2 Brown associates, John Ashe, Mary Mahoney, Eric Butera, Danny Casalaro, Berta Cacaeres, William Colby, Suzanne Coleman, Klaus Eberwein. Kathy Ferguson, Carlos Ghigliotti, Judi Gibbs, Michael Hastings, Jon Hillyer, Stanley Huggins, Sandy Hume, Kevin Ives, Don Henry, John Jones, JFK Jr and his wife, Florence Martin, Lt. Gen. David McCloud, James McDougal, Ron Miller, John Millis, Neil Moody, Jwn Moore, Tony Moser, Steve Mostyn., Jerry Luther Parks, Monica Peterson, et al
> 
> Liberals don't know how much they dont know.


----------



## BWK

Faun said:


> That's correct, the south has always been conservative. I've argued that myself on this forum many tines when pointing out while it was Democrats who were the party of racism, that's now owned by Republicans.  And whether they were Democrats then or Republicans now, conservatism is racist.


Absolutely! 100%! "Conservatism" is nothing but a dog whistle for Nationalism, racism, Fascism, Authoritarianism, self interests, and the like. In other words, I got mine, so fuck you.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> I have no problem. My links are fine- for people who have a brain.


Word for word, if one understands the English language, your links, as they refer to illegals, has not shown or proven anything. We have already dissected your partisan links, and the English language, as it is written, can only conclude there is nothing there. I challenge you to take your own link, and show me the concrete evidence. You can't.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> Al those things have been done by the Clintons and their criminal operatives. Finally now, they are being indicted and will be going to prison. Maybe eventually Hillary will be executed, since she was the treasonous mastermind, insanely grabbing for power.
> 
> Actually, the Clintons should be executed 50 times over, for all the people they have killed. Vince Foster, Seth Rich, Jeffrey Epstein, Ron Brown, 2 Brown associates, John Ashe, Mary Mahoney, Eric Butera, Danny Casalaro, Berta Cacaeres, William Colby, Suzanne Coleman, Klaus Eberwein. Kathy Ferguson, Carlos Ghigliotti, Judi Gibbs, Michael Hastings, Jon Hillyer, Stanley Huggins, Sandy Hume, Kevin Ives, Don Henry, John Jones, JFK Jr and his wife, Florence Martin, Lt. Gen. David McCloud, James McDougal, Ron Miller, John Millis, Neil Moody, Jwn Moore, Tony Moser, Steve Mostyn., Jerry Luther Parks, Monica Peterson, et al
> 
> Liberals don't know how much they dont know.


Links that prove your accusations?


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> See how glaringly UNIFORMED liberals are ?  Ths is why they need to stop watching CNN, MSNBC, and start watching Newsmax, the First, the Blaze, OAN, and America's Voice.
> 
> He has the longest and most impressive list of accomplishments of any president in S history, and all this, while under constant attack and obstruction from scatterbrained, gooneybird liberals.
> 
> TRUMP ACCOMPLISHMENTS
> 1. RECORD positive numbers on the economy, record highs in stock market, despite Covid shutdowns
> 2. stopped the absurd practice of giving China unrestricted access to our valuable market, and reduced the amount of imports coming from China.
> 3. holding China accountable for cyber theft,
> 4. taking Mexico and Central American countries to task for illegal immigration,
> 5. created 10 million jobs in 4 months, created over 400,000 manufacturing jobs,
> 6. unemployment claims hit 50 year low,
> 7. lowest unemployment for blacks, Hispanics, Asians, and disabled in US history, 8.lowest unemployment for women in over 70 years,
> 9. lowest unemployment rate ever recorded for Americans without a high school diploma,
> 10. 4 million Americans off food stamps,
> 11. vocational training topped 4 million - highest ever,
> 12. highest median wage in US history .
> 13. Obamacare individual mandate penalty GONE,
> 14. FDA approved more affordable generic drugs than ever before in history. > drug companies are freezing or reversing planned price increases,
> 15. reformed the Medicare program to stop hospitals from overcharging low-income seniors on their drugs—saving seniors hundreds of millions of dollars,
> 16. Signed Right-To-Try legislation,
> 17. $6 billion in NEW funding to fight the opioid epidemic (the most ever),
> 18. Signed VA Accountability Act,
> 19. expanded VA telehealth services, walk-in-clinics, and same-day urgent primary and mental health care (I got surgeries and benefits from this myself),
> 20. United States was a net natural gas exporter for the first time since 1957,
> 21. withdrew the United States from the job-killing Paris Climate Accord,
> 22. pressured NATO allies, and they're spending $69 billion more on defense since 2016,
> 23. made the Space Force the 6th branch of the Armed Forces,
> 24. withdrew from the horrible, one-sided Iran Deal, 25. moved U.S. Embassy to Jerusalem,
> 25. protected Americans from terrorists with the Travel Ban, upheld by Supreme Court, 26. issued Executive Order to keep open Guantanamo Bay,
> 27. MCA deal,
> 28. reached a breakthrough agreement with the E.U. to increase U.S. exports
> 29. greatest number of heavily attended rallies in US history
> 30. net exports increased $59 Billion in 2018,
> 31. improved vetting and screening for refugees, and switched focus to overseas resettlement,
> 32. we were BUILDING THE WALL.
> 33. provided quality detention centers for migrant children in Southwest Key Programs
> 34. created 8,700 Opportunity Zones with investment incentives for companies to invest in distressed communities
> 35. Got Israel/UAE/Bahrain aggreement (the Abraham Accord), establishing Middle East peace
> 36. Defeated ISIS and killed their leaders incl. # 1 al Baghdadi.
> 37. Killed Iranian terrorist leader Sulemani.
> 38. Stopped domestic terrorist mobs by sending federal troops & National Guard
> 39. record of number of regulations cut, further boosting the economy
> 40.  opened ANWR and approved Keystone XL and Dakota Access Pipelines thereby making America # 1 energy producer in the world (no other president ever did that),
> 41. rebuilt the US military to a $721 Billion/yr budget
> 42. increased wages for military personnel
> 43. Through the COVID pandemic, our Covid mortality rate was REDUCED from over 17,000/week in April. to about 2000/week in June. and remained very low throughout the year, as a result of the many smart things that the president has done.  90% REDUCTION.    >  HUGE SUCCESS.
> 44.  Massive production of Ventilators - These were left in short supply after the Obama/Biden admin (we now have so many we're exporting them),
> 45. the Navy hospital ships sent to New York,
> 46. the stimulus checks,
> 47. The Task Force advice (ex. social distancing),
> 48. opposition/criticism of New York's dumb nursing home policies,
> 49. federal aid to hospitals, rapidly expanding production & distribution of medical supplies
> 50. travel bans (which Democrats called Trump a "racist' for),
> 51. Trump's advocacy of Hydroxychloriquin (now proven to be effective, despite criticism from Democrats), and Regeneron.
> 52. fast, continual development of a vaccine, and rapid success of Operation Warp Speed.
> 53.  Created & signed the MISSION ACT, replacing the failed Obama Choice Act
> 54.  Presided over the largest GDP growth (33.1%) in US history.
> 55.  Got $ 250 Million/year to black colleges.
> 
> View attachment 602993


You don't want to go down that road Sling Blade;  Fact check: How Trump's economy compares to Obama's









						Fact Check-U.S. government guidance against use of hydroxychloroquine for treating COVID-19 has not changed in 2021
					

Social media users have been sharing posts which claim that “hydroxychloroquine is now ok” yet the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA), the National Institutes of Health (NIH) and the American Medical Association (AMA) told Reuters that their guidance advising against...




					www.reuters.com
				












						An Update: Is hydroxychloroquine effective for COVID-19?
					

Official answer: Multiple studies provide data that hydroxychloroquine (brand name: Plaquenil) does not provide a medical benefit for...




					www.drugs.com
				




Trump also had the worst GDP;  How Every President Since Hoover Has Affected the U.S. Economy

Trump was an idiot with the Iran Deal;  After dumping the nuclear deal, Trump has no strategy for Iran


----------



## Faun

BWK said:


> You don't want to go down that road Sling Blade;  Fact check: How Trump's economy compares to Obama's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact Check-U.S. government guidance against use of hydroxychloroquine for treating COVID-19 has not changed in 2021
> 
> 
> Social media users have been sharing posts which claim that “hydroxychloroquine is now ok” yet the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA), the National Institutes of Health (NIH) and the American Medical Association (AMA) told Reuters that their guidance advising against...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An Update: Is hydroxychloroquine effective for COVID-19?
> 
> 
> Official answer: Multiple studies provide data that hydroxychloroquine (brand name: Plaquenil) does not provide a medical benefit for...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.drugs.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump also had the worst GDP;  How Every President Since Hoover Has Affected the U.S. Economy
> 
> Trump was an idiot with the Iran Deal;  After dumping the nuclear deal, Trump has no strategy for Iran



It matters not what Trump accomplishments these yahoos list. He'll forever be remembered as a one-term, twice-impeached, worst-sore-loser-in-history, failure.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> Word for word, if one understands the English language, your links, as they refer to illegals, has not shown or proven anything. We have already dissected your partisan links, and the English language, as it is written, can only conclude there is nothing there. I challenge you to take your own link, and show me the concrete evidence. You can't.


why should I do any more than I've done ? The links containing the information (including sub-links) is all there.   Can you read ?  The clear evidence of illegal aliens voting, is there in all the 9 links I posted.  You "conclude" what you wish to conclude, and we can only conclude that you are a very foolish DUPE of liberal brainwashing. Ho Hum. Yawn***  

And why would anybody even question the fact of illegal aliens voting ?... why would anybody think they don't, when voting is beneficial to them, with nothing to lose.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> Links that prove your accusations?


They're just all over the internet, as if you didn't know.   I've been posting those links (Clinton Body Count) for years here.  You are stupid.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> You don't want to go down that road Sling Blade;  Fact check: How Trump's economy compares to Obama's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Fact Check-U.S. government guidance against use of hydroxychloroquine for treating COVID-19 has not changed in 2021
> 
> 
> Social media users have been sharing posts which claim that “hydroxychloroquine is now ok” yet the U.S. Food and Drug Administration (FDA), the National Institutes of Health (NIH) and the American Medical Association (AMA) told Reuters that their guidance advising against...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.reuters.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> An Update: Is hydroxychloroquine effective for COVID-19?
> 
> 
> Official answer: Multiple studies provide data that hydroxychloroquine (brand name: Plaquenil) does not provide a medical benefit for...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.drugs.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump also had the worst GDP;  How Every President Since Hoover Has Affected the U.S. Economy
> 
> Trump was an idiot with the Iran Deal;  After dumping the nuclear deal, Trump has no strategy for Iran


Everything you said is wrong and stupid.  Are you ONLY poster in USMB who is oblivious to the famous V-GRAPH that shows Obama's SINKING (2015/2016) GDPs, rescued by Trump's rising (2017/2018) GDP's ?  HA HA HA    You are an IDIOT.



















And then you say Trump had the worst GDP. Exactly the OPPOSITE is true of that laughable leftist media propaganda that you are DUPED by. Trump had the highest GDP in US history in the 3rd quarter of 2020.









						U.S. records greatest GDP growth output gain in U.S. history
					

(The Center Square) – The U.S. gross domestic product grew at an annualized rate of 33.1 percent in the third quarter, the Commerce Department said Thursday, the largest output gain




					www.thecentersquare.com
				








And before you blabber about the low GDP of Q1 & Q2 of 2020, that wasn't Trump, it was the PANDEMIC, as if you didnt know.

Hydroxychloroquine is a proven effective medication for Covid and other ailments as well, I received Hydroxychloroquine myself when I was in the Army, It was very helpful.  It was approved for medical use in the United States in 1955.[2] It is on the World Health Organization's List of Essential Medicines.[5] In 2018, it was the 129th most commonly prescribed medication in the United States, with more than 5 million prescriptions.[6][7]









						NEW: Clinical Study Shows Hydroxychloroquine Effective in Treating Early Onset COVID
					

ADVERTISEMENTA new clinical study our of New Jersey concludes that when people with early onset COVID-19 are treated with hydroxychloroquine, they are significantly less likely to end up in the hospital or developing debilitating levels of the virus. A Hackensack Meridian Health clinical study...




					nationalfile.com
				












						Study shows hydroxychloroquine and zinc treatments increased coronavirus survival rate by almost three times
					

A new study shows that the controversial drug hydroxychloroquine touted by former President Donald Trump increased the survival rate of severely ill coronavirus patients.




					news.yahoo.com
				




The nuclear deal was awful with all the benefit going to Iran, and putting the US, Israel et al in jeopardy of nuclear weapon attack from Iran.  You know nothing.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> why should I do any more than I've done ? The links containing the information (including sub-links) is all there.   Can you read ?  The clear evidence of illegal aliens voting, is there in all the 9 links I posted.  You "conclude" what you wish to conclude, and we can only conclude that you are a very foolish DUPE of liberal brainwashing. Ho Hum. Yawn***
> 
> And why would anybody even question the fact of illegal aliens voting ?... why would anybody think they don't, when voting is beneficial to them, with nothing to lose.


The links show nothing, that's why. There is a thing called the English language, and you have failed to link that language.

All you have to do is pick out the significant points of your links, then I can show you exactly how full of shit you are. But you won't, because I will destroy your ass.  And Faun, let's not even go there. She has turned you upside down so many times we've lost count.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> Everything you said is wrong and stupid.  Are you ONLY poster in USMB who is oblivious to the famous V-GRAPH that shows Obama's SINKING (2015/2016) GDPs, rescued by Trump's rising (2017/2018) GDP's ?  HA HA HA    You are an IDIOT.
> 
> View attachment 603121
> 
> View attachment 603123
> View attachment 603124
> 
> View attachment 603126View attachment 603129
> 
> 
> And then you say Trump had the worst GDP. Exactly the OPPOSITE is true of that laughable leftist media propaganda that you are DUPED by. Trump had the highest GDP in US history in the 3rd quarter of 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. records greatest GDP growth output gain in U.S. history
> 
> 
> (The Center Square) – The U.S. gross domestic product grew at an annualized rate of 33.1 percent in the third quarter, the Commerce Department said Thursday, the largest output gain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thecentersquare.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 603134
> 
> And before you blabber about the low GDP is Q1 & Q2 of 2020, that wasnt Trump, it was the PANDEMIC, as if you didnt know.
> 
> 
> The nuclear deal was awful with all the benefit going to Iran, and putting the US, Israel et al in jeopardy of nuclear weapon attack from Iran.  You know nothing.


Dude, you can't be this fucking stupid. The only reason for Trump's uptick, was from Obamas stimulus, which was a job creator. Without that stimulus, there would have never been that uptick. Thank Obama every chance you get.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> why should I do any more than I've done ? The links containing the information (including sub-links) is all there.   Can you read ?  The clear evidence of illegal aliens voting, is there in all the 9 links I posted.  You "conclude" what you wish to conclude, and we can only conclude that you are a very foolish DUPE of liberal brainwashing. Ho Hum. Yawn***
> 
> And why would anybody even question the fact of illegal aliens voting ?... why would anybody think they don't, when voting is beneficial to them, with nothing to lose.


You take links of speculation, and they turn to a matter of documented evidence for you. That's pure fantasy.

The reason why one would question illegals voting, would be if you have not provided the evidence. Fantasy is not evidence.


----------



## Lastamender

BWK said:


> You take links of speculation, and they turn to a matter of documented evidence for you. That's pure fantasy.


More projection. I am telling you that shit does not work anymore.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> They're just all over the internet, as if you didn't know.   I've been posting those links (Clinton Body Count) for years here.  You are stupid.


You can link all you want, and you still have nothing. How? They aren't in jail that's why. You live in fantasy land, and you are mentally disturbed.


----------



## BWK

Lastamender said:


> More projection. I am telling you that shit does not work anymore.


And neither does non-existent evidence.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Everything you said is wrong and stupid.  Are you ONLY poster in USMB who is oblivious to the famous V-GRAPH that shows Obama's SINKING (2015/2016) GDPs, rescued by Trump's rising (2017/2018) GDP's ?  HA HA HA    You are an IDIOT.
> 
> View attachment 603121
> 
> View attachment 603123
> View attachment 603124
> 
> View attachment 603126View attachment 603129
> 
> 
> And then you say Trump had the worst GDP. Exactly the OPPOSITE is true of that laughable leftist media propaganda that you are DUPED by. Trump had the highest GDP in US history in the 3rd quarter of 2020.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> U.S. records greatest GDP growth output gain in U.S. history
> 
> 
> (The Center Square) – The U.S. gross domestic product grew at an annualized rate of 33.1 percent in the third quarter, the Commerce Department said Thursday, the largest output gain
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.thecentersquare.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 603134
> 
> And before you blabber about the low GDP of Q1 & Q2 of 2020, that wasn't Trump, it was the PANDEMIC, as if you didnt know.
> 
> Hydroxychloroquine is a proven effective medication for Covid and other ailments as well, I received Hydroxychloroquine myself when I was in the Army, It was very helpful.
> 
> The nuclear deal was awful with all the benefit going to Iran, and putting the US, Israel et al in jeopardy of nuclear weapon attack from Iran.  You know nothing.


LOL

Poor gramps, you're out of your mind. Here are the most current GDP figures from the BEA...



			https://apps.bea.gov/national/xls/gdplev.xlsx
		


They show annualized real GDP growth....


PRESIDENT​GDP​START​END​Biden​5.3%​18,767.8​19,806.0​Clinton​3.8%​9,840.8​13,262.3​Reagan​3.6%​6,817.9​9,015.7​Carter​3.2%​6,012.4​6,817.9​Bush41​2.2%​9,015.7​9,840.8​Obama​1.9%​15,366.6​17,812.6​Bush43​1.9%​13,262.3​15,366.6​Trump​*1.3%*​17,812.6​19,806.0​


----------



## Lastamender

BWK said:


> And neither does non-existent evidence.


The evidence does exist and it is not going away. Who do you see stopping? I do not see anyone stopping trying to get the evidence out. They are going to succeed because fraud happened. Not much you can do but delay it.


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> The evidence does exist and it is not going away. Who do you see stopping? I do not see anyone stopping trying to get the evidence out. They are going to succeed because fraud happened. Not much you can do but delay it.


----------



## BWK

Lastamender said:


> The evidence does exist and it is not going away. Who do you see stopping? I do not see anyone stopping trying to get the evidence out. They are going to succeed because fraud happened. Not much you can do but delay it.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Poor gramps, you're out of your mind. Here are the most current GDP figures from the BEA...
> 
> 
> 
> https://apps.bea.gov/national/xls/gdplev.xlsx
> 
> 
> 
> They show annualized real GDP growth....
> 
> 
> PRESIDENT​GDP​START​END​Biden​5.3%​18,767.8​19,806.0​Clinton​3.8%​9,840.8​13,262.3​Reagan​3.6%​6,817.9​9,015.7​Carter​3.2%​6,012.4​6,817.9​Bush41​2.2%​9,015.7​9,840.8​Obama​1.9%​15,366.6​17,812.6​Bush43​1.9%​13,262.3​15,366.6​Trump​*1.3%*​17,812.6​19,806.0​


This is a con job, and not a very good one.

1.  The V-GRAPH correctly shows Obama's SINKING GDPs (2015/2016), rescued by Trump's rising GDPs (2017/2018).






2. Clicking your link dies not show the chart you posted . Viewers have no idea where it came from.  New York Times maybe ?

3.  In any case, Biden's horrible economy, with 7.5% inflation (highest in 40 years) is the main reason why his approval rate is in the cellar, and even most Democrats oppose his candidacy for 2024.  In contrast, just before he left office, Trump had the highest GDP growth in US history - 33.1% to recover us from the Democrat pandemic, and the Democrat 2020 pandemic recession, orchestrated in part by Nancy Pelosi and her refusals to allow economic stimulus checks to be sent out.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> And neither does non-existent evidence.


Posts 151 through 156 - existing evidence.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


>


This is what liberals post when they have no answer. Victory handed to the conservatives.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


>


Same as Post 1184


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> You can link all you want, and you still have nothing. How? They aren't in jail that's why. You live in fantasy land, and you are mentally disturbed.


Oh, so every criminal who has committed a crime, is in jail, huh ?  Would somebody please help out this poor soul ?


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> You take links of speculation, and they turn to a matter of documented evidence for you. That's pure fantasy.
> 
> The reason why one would question illegals voting, would be if you have not provided the evidence. Fantasy is not evidence.


The reason why you and other libs question illegal alien voting is because you know it is critical for Democrats to win elections.  You know Americans hate your crazy policies, and won't vote for them.  So you defend illegal alien voting, by pretending it's not happening, so as to try to stop action from being taken against it.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> Dude, you can't be this fucking stupid. The only reason for Trump's uptick, was from Obamas stimulus, which was a job creator. Without that stimulus, there would have never been that uptick. Thank Obama every chance you get.


Dude, you can't be this fucking stupid.  The V-GRAPH shows it plain & clear. Obama went out as a complete economic FAILURE, with 2 years of consistently SINKING GDPs. Trump came is as an economic hero, who rescued us from Obama's dunce economy, and your laughable MSNBC talking points aren't going to spin that away.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> LOLOLOL
> 
> You're fucking deranged, gramps. Deny reality won't actually change reality; and the reality is -- every single president since Carter signed such an executive order. Just as I proved.


As I showed Trump got $250 Million/year to the black colleges. How much did Obama get them ?  10 bucks ?


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> You left out getting kicked to the curb by America after just one term.


Correction: by CHEATING DEMOCRATS.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> Absolutely! 100%! "Conservatism" is nothing but a dog whistle for Nationalism, racism, Fascism, Authoritarianism, self interests, and the like. In other words, I got mine, so fuck you.


FALSE!  Liberalism is where the *racism* is > Affirmative Action racial discrimination, racist CRT, and Biden's American Rescue Plan (repeatedly stopped by the courts because of its rampant racism)

*Fascism & Authoritarianism* is rampant in both Biden's government and Trudeau in Canada.  All the symptoms of fascism are present in leftist ideology   >  BIG, powerful government, excessive gun control, excessive regulation of businesses and people,

 As for *Nationalism*,, yes that IS consistent with conservatism, and it's a GOOD thing, in contrast with the INTERnationalism, communism, globalism of the left.

Thanks for bringing up these subjects, therby allowing me to illustrate the comparisons.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> It matters not what Trump accomplishments these yahoos list. He'll forever be remembered as a one-term, twice-impeached, worst-sore-loser-in-history, failure.


Remebered that way *by liberal loons*, who CREATE their own impressions, of distorted reality, to suit their distorted agendas.  Ho hum.  Yawn*****


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> You can link all you want, and you still have nothing. How? They aren't in jail that's why. You live in fantasy land, and you are mentally disturbed.


Don Adams​Died January 7, 1997
Long before Whitewater's land flips made the Clinton's circle of friends rich, many of the same players had been involved in a similar land swindle in Branson. Don Adams was a lawyer in Arkansas who got involved trying to help the people who were being swindled out of their life savings.




Click for full size Harrison Daily Times article of Don Adams missing.




Click for full size Springfield News Ledger article of Don Adams found dead.

The successor attorney for Don left for parts unknown about a year after Don was killed.


----------



## protectionist

John Ashe​Former United Nations General Assembly President​Died: June 22, 2016
Initially reported as having died from a heart attack, John's throat had obviously been crushed. At that point the official story changed to him accidentally dropping a barbell on his own throat (the plot line from the episode "An Exercise in Fatality" from the TV series "Columbo.") crushing his larynx.

Ashe was about to begin trial for a bribery charge involving Chinese businessman Ng Lap Seng, who had been implicated but not charged in the 1996 "China-gate" scandal for funneling illegal donations to Bill Clinton's re-election fund through Arkansas restaurant owner Charlie Trie. *Ashe was supposed to testify about Hillary's links to Ng Lap Seng later the same day he died.*


----------



## protectionist

Gandy Baugh​Attorney representing Mr. Lassater in a case concerning alleged financial misconduct.​Died: January 8, 1994
Died in an alleged suicide by jumping out of a window of a multi-story building. - Mr. Lassater was a close associate of Gov. Clinton, and was later indicted on drug related charges, among other things. *Baugh's law partner was "suicided" one month later on February 9, 1994.*


----------



## protectionist

Ron Brown​Former Chairman, DNC; Commerce Secretary​Died: May 3, 1996
Ron Brown died along with 39 other people when the T-43 (a converted 737 used by the Air Force) carrying the group on a trip to Bosnia crashed while approaching the Dubrovnik airport. On the verge of being indicted and having stated publicly his willingness to make a deal with prosecutors, Ron Brown's death brought to an end his ability to testify. The very next day, Ron Brown's personal lawyer was murdered in a drive-by shooting. A few days later, the Air Traffic Controller who had been in charge during the aircraft crash was found dead and declared a suicide.

On leaving Ron Brown's funeral, President Bill Clinton was seen laughing and joking ... until he saw the camera, then he went into his sad act!


----------



## protectionist

Eric Butera​Witness​Died: December 4, 1997
An informant who *came forward offering information regarding the murder of White House intern Mary Mahoney,* the evidence of which strongly points to the Clintons. He was then sent into a known crack house to make an undercover buy for the police and was beaten to death. His mother was awarded $100 million in compensation, but a Federal Judge later slashed it to just $1 million.


----------



## protectionist

Mary 'Caity' Mahoney​White House Intern​Died: July 6, 1997
An attractive 25-year-old woman, Mary was a former White House Intern for Bill Clinton working as the Assistant Manager at a Starbuck's Coffee shop in Georgetown.






In the *pre-trial publicity* surrounding Paula Jones lawsuit Mike Isikoff had *dropped* *hints that a "former White House staffer" with the initial "M" was about to go public with her story of sexual harassment at 1600 Pennsylvania*. 
One of the customers of the Starbucks was Monica Lewinsky.  When she heard that Mary was going to go public with the information about Bill Clinton's sexual misdeeds in the White House, she went there and told Bill Clinton about it. Just days later, gunmen entered the Starbuck's while the crew was cleaning up after closing.

Mary's two associates, Aaron Goodrich, 18 and Emory Evans, 25, were taken to a room and shot. Mary herself had five bullets in her, from at least two different guns, most likely with silencers. A total of ten shots were fired; none of them heard by neighbors in the densely populated Georgetown section.

Mary was shot in the chest, her face, and in the back of the head. Someone wanted her _very_ dead. Or to send a message.

Even though more than $4000 remained in the store, the police have categorized the triple murder as a robbery, even as they acknowledge the "execution style" killings.

There was no sign of forced entry, which means that either Mary of one of the employees let the killers in (at least one hour after closing). That means that the killers included at least one person known to the victims.

One report is that the Starbuck's was still locked when the bodies were found the next morning. Robbers don't bother locking doors. 

George Stephenopolis, Monica Lewinsky, and Chelsea Clinton were all regulars at the Starbuck's.

Carl Cooper, the man charged with the Starbuck's murders on the basis of a confession has now recanted that confession, claiming that it was obtained under coercion (not unlike that of James Earl Ray).

An affidavit filed by NOAA's Sonya Stewart, confirms that the Department of Commerce was selling trade mission seats in exchange for campaign donations, and illegally blocking FOIA requests. Named in the affidavit as the White House staffer directly connected to this obstruction was Doris Matsui. Doris's assigned intern during this period was Mary Mahoney.


----------



## schmidlap

The Purge said:


> Perhaps the optimistic outcome of this recent poll would actually entice Donald Trump to join the presidential race in 2024.


The Loser could certainly use the acquired immunity if he were to be a recidivist, but the ineluctably unfolding reality dictates against it. He is likely to be otherwise occupied in copious, desperate squirming to stay out of prison. If he is lucky, his four years of public housing will be all he gets.

The Cry Baby Loser's monumental dunghill of steaming Trumpery is now collapsing on multiple fronts as documents he has been desperate to hide are exposed and sworn testimonies accrue in numerous legal venues.

He has been on a relentless downward trajectory:

*McConnell's final remark to Trump was "You lost the election!"*

*Trump loses Arizona once again*

*Trump campaign loses legal fights in Georgia and Michigan*

*Trump loses appeal of Pennsylvania election case*

*Trump Loses Bid To Toss Lawsuit From Capitol Police

Trump Loses Effort to Delay Rape Accuser’s Case

Trump loses on tax subpoena, another legal setback*

*Trump Unanimously Loses Appeal To Hide Docs

Trump loses appeal in New York tax case

Trump loses fight to toss lawsuit*​The Loser's evidence-free lie that he won in 2020_ "in a landslide!"_ has become a mirth-inducing fantasy. His goons who attacked Congress are being convicted and confessing. His machinations to otherwise crap on the democratic will of Americans is being uncovered. Decades of fraudulent business dealings are finally being finely ground in the mills of justice.

His being forced to confront irrefutable evidence in court could well result in perjury being added to the chronic liar's criminal indictments.

Some are convinced that the Loser in denial has not been playing with a full deck for quite some time, but his grievance-filled loser jamborees will be now become spectacles of his playing his victim cards from the bottom of that deck in superabundance.
*



It's
VENDETTA TIME!
boys and girls!*​


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> The reason why you and other libs question illegal alien voting is because you know it is critical for Democrats to win elections.  You know Americans hate your crazy policies, and won't vote for them.  So you defend illegal alien voting, by pretending it's not happening, so as to try to stop action from being taken against it.


Nothing could be further from the truth. if the evidence is not there, Democrats aren't going to manufacture it like you are doing. What you have been doing this entire thread, is to try and make chicken salad out of chicken shit.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> Posts 151 through 156 - existing evidence.


Dude, that's your fantasy no one else's. You aren't playing with a full deck. Sucks for you, but for others, reality and word usage mean everything. And that's what counts. 

All these "allege and potentially" links of yours aren't worth the time. They are produced by conspiracy crack heads.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> This is a con job, and not a very good one.
> 
> 1.  The V-GRAPH correctly shows Obama's SINKING GDPs (2015/2016), rescued by Trump's rising GDPs (2017/2018).
> 
> View attachment 603376
> 
> 2. Clicking your link dies not show the chart you posted . Viewers have no idea where it came from.  New York Times maybe ?
> 
> 3.  In any case, Biden's horrible economy, with 7.5% inflation (highest in 40 years) is the main reason why his approval rate is in the cellar, and even most Democrats oppose his candidacy for 2024.  In contrast, just before he left office, Trump had the highest GDP growth in US history - 33.1% to recover us from the Democrat pandemic, and the Democrat 2020 pandemic recession, orchestrated in part by Nancy Pelosi and her refusals to allow economic stimulus checks to be sent out.



One again, gramps' massive ignorance blinds him. Yes, gramps, the figures in my chart are found in my link which goes to the BEA...







Biden is at the top of that list (for now) and Trump is at the bottom. As always, you lose because you're a loser.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> This is what liberals post when they have no answer. Victory handed to the conservatives.


LOL

Not even you believe that, gramps.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> As I showed Trump got $250 Million/year to the black colleges. How much did Obama get them ?  10 bucks ?
> 
> View attachment 603384 View attachment 603385


For the third time... every president since Carter has signed such an executive order.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Correction: by CHEATING DEMOCRATS.



LOLOL 

Wrong, gramps. Your delusions don't actually replace reality.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Remebered that way *by liberal loons*, who CREATE their own impressions, of distorted reality, to suit their distorted agendas.  Ho hum.  Yawn*****



Don't forget, Liberals write the scholastic history books.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> Oh, so every criminal who has committed a crime, is in jail, huh ?  Would somebody please help out this poor soul ?


"Every criminal?" Who said that? Oh yea, you did. Not me.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> Dude, you can't be this fucking stupid.  The V-GRAPH shows it plain & clear. Obama went out as a complete economic FAILURE, with 2 years of consistently SINKING GDPs. Trump came is as an economic hero, who rescued us from Obama's dunce economy, and your laughable MSNBC talking points aren't going to spin that away.
> 
> View attachment 603383
> 
> View attachment 603382


Obama had consecutive job growth during his presidency, leaving unemployment under 5%. Which by the way, Trump inherited. And he took Obamas success and claimed it as his throughout his presidency because of the stimulus Obama created. 

*In its most basic form, Okun’s law investigates the statistical relationship between a country’s unemployment rate and the growth rate of its economy. The economics research arm of the Federal Reserve Bank of St. Louis explains that Okun’s law “is intended to tell us how much of a country’s gross domestic product (GDP) may be lost when the unemployment rate is above its natural rate.” It goes on to explain that “the logic behind Okun’s law is simple. Output depends on the amount of labor used in the production process, so there is a positive relationship between output and employment. Total employment equals the labor force minus the unemployed, so there is a negative relationship between output and unemployment (conditional on the labor force).”1*


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> FALSE!  Liberalism is where the *racism* is > Affirmative Action racial discrimination, racist CRT, and Biden's American Rescue Plan (repeatedly stopped by the courts because of its rampant racism)
> 
> *Fascism & Authoritarianism* is rampant in both Biden's government and Trudeau in Canada.  All the symptoms of fascism are present in leftist ideology   >  BIG, powerful government, excessive gun control, excessive regulation of businesses and people,
> 
> As for *Nationalism*,, yes that IS consistent with conservatism, and it's a GOOD thing, in contrast with the INTERnationalism, communism, globalism of the left.
> 
> Thanks for bringing up these subjects, therby allowing me to illustrate the comparisons.


How can CRT be racism, when history has been taught in schools, for as long as I have been alive? 

What excessive gun control are you talking about? And big government? 440 voter suppression bills is about as big of a big government takeover of this country that you can get? 

And don't say the gay bill?   What kind of big government crazy shit is that?

There are zero symptoms of Fascism with the Left. 

And Nationalism, it's just more buzz talk for "I got mine, and to hell with you."


----------



## protectionist

schmidlap said:


> Perhaps, such a proclamation is woefully premature, as the Cry Baby Loser's precipitous plunge persists.
> 
> The convictions and confessions of his goons who attacked Congress based upon his lie will continue, the Cry Baby Loser is facing a total of 19 legal challenges, six of which involve alleged financial irregularities.and, as his "Fixer" who paid off bimbos with whom he rutted behind the backs of Trophy wives has opined,
> 
> View attachment 602659
> *‘The House of Trump is crumbling!’*​
> Donald Trump’s legal woes threaten to engulf him as accountants abandon ship​
> View attachment 602660
> Now that his accounting firm has scuttled,
> it'll soon be, _"Every man for himself!"
> 
> View attachment 602663_​


That picture is condensed from one showing rats deserting a sinking ship which was Obama's 2015/2016 sinking economy.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> Obama had consecutive job growth during his presidency, leaving unemployment under 5%. Which by the way, Trump inherited. And he took Obamas success and claimed it as his throughout his presidency because of the stimulus Obama created.
> 
> *In its most basic form, Okun’s law investigates the statistical relationship between a country’s unemployment rate and the growth rate of its economy. The economics research arm of the Federal Reserve Bank of St. Louis explains that Okun’s law “is intended to tell us how much of a country’s gross domestic product (GDP) may be lost when the unemployment rate is above its natural rate.” It goes on to explain that “the logic behind Okun’s law is simple. Output depends on the amount of labor used in the production process, so there is a positive relationship between output and employment. Total employment equals the labor force minus the unemployed, so there is a negative relationship between output and unemployment (conditional on the labor force).”1*


Again, Obama's awful sinking ship economy was rescued by Trump with rising GDPs in 201 and 2018..


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


>


Would be better to not post at all, than admit you have no answer with a post like this.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> How can CRT be racism, when history has been taught in schools, for as long as I have been alive?


CRT is racist because it teaches kids that white people are inherently evil, racist, and all whites living today have guilt regarding slavery.   “Critical race theory…defines America as inherently and irredeemably bigoted, denounces all whites as racial oppressors, and diminishes all Blacks as racially oppressed victims.”

At its core, CRT contrives a color scheme of life whereby everyone must be judged solely on the level of melanin pigment in their epidermis.  If you think this is insane or just plain stupid, you’re right.  No person with half a brain would adopt this garbage. Yet, if you dare to disagree or to challenge this authoritarian madness you are ipso facto a racist or a White Supremacist.  I can assure you that Deroy, who happens to be black, is neither.

In truth, critical race theory seeks to silence and suppress.  Diversity of character and individual merit are to be expunged.  All matters are to be seen through the lens of race and racism.  If you resist, you’ll be smeared, slandered, demonized, and cancelled.  That’s how the woke crowd works.  They are venial.

Here is the good news.  As with any extremist movement, the pendulum swings.  Americans everywhere are fighting back.  They are fed up being told they are either racists or oppressed victims from the moment of birth.   They’re sick of hearing how our nation’s institutions are systemically racist and that they function only to maintain the dominance of white people.  Parents in particular are revolting against the brainwashing of their kids in schools.  They don’t want their children coming home riddled with shame and guilt.

At least 25 states are crafting legislation that would prohibit the teaching of critical race theory.  Eight states have already banned or limited CRT in classrooms.  The momentum has shifted.  A groundswell of anger is increasingly being directed at radical progressives who have commandeered the Democratic Party and pushed the CRT mania.  That anger will only escalate.

Here’s a prediction:  next year’s mid-term elections will see a political bloodbath for Democrats.  Call it a reckoning, but the mindless leftists have only themselves to blame.  They demonstrated neither the intelligence nor the courage to stand up against this racist insanity.









						The Brief: The Racist Insanity of CRT | Gregg Jarrett
					

The Washington Post is vying to be the “wokest” of the woke.  It’s winning.




					thegreggjarrett.com


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> What excessive gun control are you talking about?


*1) Banning ‘Assault Weapons’  *​*2) Banning ‘High-Capacity Magazines’*​*3) Background Checks on ALL Gun Sales*​*4) Eliminating Immunity for Gun Manufacturers*​


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> And big government? 440 voter suppression bills is about as big of a big government takeover of this country that you can get?


Everybody (except you maybe )knows that generally, Democrats support big government, even to the point of allowing millions of illegal aliens to enter the country, then spending taxpayer $$ flying them around to various states, and then giving them all sorts of welfare goodies$$.  In the 2020 Democratic primary debate every Democrat candidate raised their hand as supporting Medicaid for illegal aliens.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> There are zero symptoms of Fascism with the Left.


FALSE!  Beside's Biden's fascist gun control policies, of the most fascist things in US history is occuring right now as the Biden administration has hundreds of people locked up in jail for more than a year, with no bail, no due process of law (as guaranteed by the constitution), no trial.

In Canada, it's even worse as Trudeau is showing himself to be the worst dictator that North America has ever seen.  His govt is threatening to take away truckers' pets, and even their children.  He and Biden are both insane.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> And Nationalism, it's just more buzz talk for
> ​


Nationalism is not a "buzz word", and it has nothing to do with _"I got mine, and to hell with you."_

Nationalism is one of the most important things in our society (generally overlooked by the INTERnationalist left).  Nationalism is the recognition of the important concept of what is a NATION.

NATION - *a stable, historically developed community of people with a territory, economic life, distinctive culture, and language in common.   
(Webster's New World College Dictionary, 5th ed.)*

Generally, Democrats are anti-nationalist, globalist, INTERnationalist, communist, and support open borders (or the elimination of them), and are perfectly content with having everyone & anyone from anywhere, move into the US, turning the USA into a mish-mash, tangled mess of squabbling nationalities (as Theodore Roosevelt put it)


----------



## protectionist

schmidlap said:


> _View attachment 602663_​


That picture is condensed from one showing rats deserting a sinking ship which was Obama's 2015/2016 badly, sinking economy.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> One again, gramps' massive ignorance blinds him. Yes, gramps, the figures in my chart are found in my link which goes to the BEA...
> 
> View attachment 603544
> 
> 
> Biden is at the top of that list (for now) and Trump is at the bottom. As always, you lose because you're a loser.


1.  Trump is WRONGLY put at the bottom by IDIOTS who fail to recognize that the low GDPs of Q1 and Q2 of 2020 were PANDEMIC LOCKDOWN GDPs, and not associated with ANY president.

2.  Your chart shows meaningless UNLABELED numbers.  E F and G doesn't quite cut it, but if these are supposed to be GDP growth, they oddly show Obama's 2015 and 2016 as having continuous increases. He had continuous DECREASES over those 2 years. (as reported by the BEA V-GRAPH)).


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> That picture is condensed from one showing rats deserting a sinking ship which was Obama's 2015/2016 sinking economy.
> 
> View attachment 603747


You mean the economy Trump inherited that Trump took credit for.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> 1.  Trump is WRONGLY put at the bottom by IDIOTS who fail to recognize that the low GDPs of Q1 and Q2 of 2020 were PANDEMIC LOCKDOWN GDPs, and not associated with ANY president.
> 
> 2.  Your chart shows meaningless UNLABELED numbers.  E F and G doesn't quite cut it, but if these are supposed to be GDP growth, they oddly show Obama's 2015 and 2016 as having continuous increases. He had continuous DECREASES over those 2 years. (as reported by the BEA V-GRAPH)).
> 
> View attachment 603809


A pandemic that Trump chose to call a hoax. He can drown in his own bad decisions, which he did.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> "Every criminal?" Who said that? Oh yea, you did. Not me.


Fool. The point was that just because the Clintons haven't been arrested, that doesn't mean they are innocent. Millions of criminals are also free, and never been arrested. Some, even after being serial killers like the dirty Clintons. Some serial killers went DECADES before being caught up with and arrested, and they didn't have the political clout that the Clintons have had. Get it ?


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> Nationalism is not a "buzz word", and it has nothing to do with _"I got mine, and to hell with you."_
> 
> Nationalism is one of the most important things in our society (generally overlooked by the INTERnationalist left).  Nationalism is the recognition of the important concept of what is a NATION.
> 
> NATION - *a stable, historically developed community of people with a territory, economic life, distinctive culture, and language in common.
> (Webster's New World College Dictionary, 5th ed.)*
> 
> Generally, Democrats are anti-nationalist, globalist, INTERnationalist, communist, and support open borders (or the elimination of them), and are perfectly content with having everyone & anyone from anywhere, move into the US, turning the USA into a mish-mash, tangled mess of squabbling nationalities (as Theodore Roosevelt put it)


That's all the Right is about; self interest. 

There is zero evidence Democrats are communists. You are a liar. And there is no such thing as open borders, and no one is advocating for that. All you do is lie on this forum.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> You mean the economy Trump inherited that Trump took credit for.


No, I mean the sinking, AWFUL economy of Obama, that Trump rescued, and then RIGHTFULY took credit for doing that.  You should be thanking him.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> Fool. The point was that just because the Clintons haven't been arrested, that doesn't mean they are innocent. Millions of criminals are also free, and never been arrested. Some, even after being serial killers like the dirty Clintons. Some serial killers went DECADES before being caught up with and arrested, and they didn't have the political clout that the Clintons have had. Get it ?


Your words not mine dick head. You think you can play with words on this forum and get away with it. Wrong! Faun and I are on to your game. All these links with "allege" "problematic" and the like, are total bs. Take that crap to court and see how far you get. You're dishonest, and you are mentally disturbed.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> No, I mean the sinking, AWFUL economy of Obama, that Trump rescued, and then RIGHTFULY took credit for doing that.  You should be thanking him.


Trump had zero policies countering Obamas when he took office. LOL! He even bragged about job growth the month after he took office, which was funny as hell. He knew the stimulus would carry him through. Trump had no economic policies. He doesn't even comprehend what all that means.  PolitiFact - Donald Trump's skewed portrayal of Obama's stimulus  Trump is full of shit.









						Trump says he built a great economy. Numbers tell a different story.
					

The average quarterly economic growth under Trump, 2.5 percent, was almost exactly what it was under Obama in the second term, 2.4 percent.




					www.nbcnews.com


----------



## Lastamender

BWK said:


> Your words not mine dick head. You think you can play with words on this forum and get away with it. Wrong! Faun and I are on to your game. All these links with "allege" "problematic" and the like, are total bs. Take that crap to court and see how far you get. You're dishonest, and you are mentally disturbed.


You got a real mental giant in your corner.


----------



## BWK

Lastamender said:


> You got a real mental giant in your corner.


At least we don't have to worry about you producing anything intelligent in your corner.


----------



## Lastamender

BWK said:


> At least we don't have to worry about you producing anything intelligent in your corner.


That is only because you have no idea what intelligence is. I think were done.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> That's all the Right is about; self interest.
> 
> There is zero evidence Democrats are communists. You are a liar. And there is no such thing as open borders, and no one is advocating for that. All you do is lie on this forum.


If by "self interest", you mean self interest of the NATION, then* ABSOLUTELY YES*.  That is what nations are SUPPOSED to do, not put the interests of other nations above their own, as goofball Biden does (ex. closed down the Keystone Pipeline, putting thousands of Americans out of jobs, and harming our energy independence,  while giving his approval to the Nord Stream 2 European pipeline.)

And instead of putting AMERICA FIRST, as Trump did, Democrats put other countries ahead of our own interests, because they really don't have a NATION at all. They are globalists.

There IS evidence of Democrats being communists. We were talking about nationalism. In that respect, Democrats are communistic, in that they are globalist who do not see the USA as a nation (or any other nation as a nation) but instead see all the world as being one large entity, without borders and divisions.

The current open borders policy of the Biden administration is one example.  Another is when Obama gave a speech in Germany, and he told the Germans >>_ "I am a citizen of the world.",  _which is why he was sharply criticized by 2012 conservative presidential candidate Virgil Goode, who said _"You're supposed to be a citizen of the United States, and as a US president, representing the American people, not the world."_

But Obama was too GLOBALIST-STUPID to even comprehend what Virgil Goode was telling him. Democrat-Globalist loons lost in a fog of globalist lunacy.


----------



## BWK

Lastamender said:


> That is only because you have no idea what intelligence is. I think were done.


You never started Sling Blade.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> If by "self interest", you mean self interest of the NATION, then* ABSOLUTELY YES*.  That is what nations are SUPPOSED to do, not put the interests of other nations above their own, as goofball Biden does (ex. closed down the Keystone Pipeline, putting thousands of Americans out of jobs, and harming our energy independence,  while giving his approval to the Nord Stream 2 European pipeline.)
> 
> And instead of putting AMERICA FIRST, as Trump did, Democrats put other countries ahead of our own interests, because they really don't have a NATION at all. They are globalists.
> 
> There IS evidence of Democrats being communists. We were talking about nationalism. In that respect, Democrats are communistic, in that they are globalist who do not see the USA as a nation (or any other nation as a nation) but instead see all the world as being one large entity, without borders and divisions.
> 
> The current open borders policy of the Biden administration is one example.  Another is when Obama gave a speech in Germany, and he told the Germans >>_ "I am a citizen of the world.",  _which is why he was sharply criticized by 2012 conservative presidential candidate Virgil Goode, who said _"You're supposed to be a citizen of the United States, and as a US president, representing the American people, not the world."_
> 
> But Obama was too GLOBALIST-STUPID to even comprehend what Virgil Goode was telling him. Democrat-Globalist loons lost in a fog of globalist lunacy.


This whole post is nothing but a rant, mixed with lies. Nothing can be verified. This one in particular comes to mind; The Keystone XL pipeline is dead. Here's why Obama killed it.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> Your words not mine dick head. You think you can play with words on this forum and get away with it. Wrong! Faun and I are on to your game. All these links with "allege" "problematic" and the like, are total bs. Take that crap to court and see how far you get. You're dishonest, and you are mentally disturbed.


Damn fool.  I wasn't playing with words.  As I told you, _"Millions of criminals are also free, and never been arrested."  _That was in response to your brain attempt to defend the Clintons based on them not having been arrested.
GOT IT NOW, DUMBASS ?


And the word alleged was used as a verb (they meant "said") - Back to the 5th grade for you.
And BTW - I should also mention >> You're dishonest, and you are mentally disturbed.


----------



## Lastamender

protectionist said:


> Damn fool.  I wasn't playing with words.  As I told you, _"Millions of criminals are also free, and never been arrested."  _That was in response to your brain attempt to defend the Clintons based on them not having been arrested.
> GOT IT NOW, DUMBASS ?
> 
> 
> 
> And the word alleged was used as a verb (they meant "said") - Back to the 5th grade for you.
> And BTW - I should also mention >> You're dishonest, and you are mentally disturbed.


Do you think he can go near schools?


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> Trump had zero policies countering Obamas when he took office. LOL! He even bragged about job growth the month after he took office, which was funny as hell. He knew the stimulus would carry him through. Trump had no economic policies. He doesn't even comprehend what all that means.  PolitiFact - Donald Trump's skewed portrayal of Obama's stimulus  Trump is full of shit.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Trump says he built a great economy. Numbers tell a different story.
> 
> 
> The average quarterly economic growth under Trump, 2.5 percent, was almost exactly what it was under Obama in the second term, 2.4 percent.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.nbcnews.com


"POLITIFACT" ? * HA HA HA HA*

Oh man, you don't know how stupid you are.  Anybody that would come in here using Politifact as a source, is a COMPLETE, BLITHERING IDIOT.






						Politifact Is a Joke
					

Are you one of those people who have accepted Politifact as a credible judge of people's credibility ? I'm not sure if I am one of those people or not. I wouldn't be surprised if somewhere in these threads is me using Politifact as a source for something. Well, from a couple of reviews I saw...



					www.usmessageboard.com


----------



## protectionist

Lastamender said:


> Do you think he can go near schools?


I think he needs to go near a mental institution - like INSIDE of it.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> This whole post is nothing but a rant, mixed with lies. Nothing can be verified. This one in particular comes to mind; The Keystone XL pipeline is dead. Here's why Obama killed it.


The post was extremely helpful to a brainwashed, airhead like you. It is information that you will never see on all your leftist, media indoctrinators, who strictly order you to stay away from Newsmax, OAN, the First, etc, where you could get deprogrammed from the state of lunacy that you are in.

Verified!  HA HA. It is verified EVERY DAY by Biden's open border, with millions of unvetted, unvaccinated migrants streaming in here as well as thousands of pounds of fentanyl, which has already killed over 100,000 Americans.

I sense that you are too lost in the woods to ever find your way.  Wanna find out how ignorant you are, and how information-deprived you've been by your liberal OMISSION media boys ? All you have to do is take one of my QUIZ FOR LIBERALS.  IF YOU DARE.

And the stoppages of the Keystone Pipeline was one of the worst decisions ever made. Trump reversed that, and OK'd the pipeline, as well as increasing drilling in general, and made America the* # 1 energy producer in the world, and with low gas prices at the pump.*

Now idiot Biden, and all his climate change ideas, has lost all the good gains made by Trump, and we are now back to being energy *DE*PENDENT on other countries (a national security risk/damage), and gas prices are DOUBLE what they were when Trump left office ($1.89/gal down the street from me)


----------



## Colin norris

protectionist said:


> The post was extremely helpful to a brainwashed, airhead like you. It is information that you will never see on all your leftist, media indoctrinators, who strictly order you to stay away from Newsmax, OAN, the First, etc, where you could get deprogrammed from the state of lunacy that you are in.
> 
> Verified!  HA HA. It is verified EVERY DAY by Biden's open border, with millions of unvetted, unvaccinated migrants streaming in here as well as thousands of pounds of fentanyl, which has already killed over 100,000 Americans.


What about those coming from canada unvaccinated? Is that what the revolution is currently about but you have said nothing about that. 
Thousands of pounds ay.  
I think not and it wouldn't matter if they died because you all agreed George Floyds death didn't matter.  He was full of drugs also. 


protectionist said:


> I sense that you are too lost in the woods to ever find your way.  Wanna find out how ignorant you are, and how information-deprived you've been by your liberal OMISSION media boys ? All you have to do is take one of my QUIZ FOR LIBERALS.  IF YOU DARE.



I only have to watch you to see how intelligent I am.


----------



## protectionist

Colin norris said:


> What about those coming from canada unvaccinated? Is that what the revolution is currently about but you have said nothing about that.
> Thousands of pounds ay.
> I think not and it wouldn't matter if they died because you all agreed George Floyds death didn't matter.  He was full of drugs also.
> 
> 
> I only have to watch you to see how intelligent I am.


So you're too chickenshit to take the QUIZZES (afraid to find out how much you don't know),, ..Got it.

What about the people coming from Canada unvaccinated ? 

George Floyd killed himself by ingesting drugs and commititng crime.. Chavin followed legal procedure.


----------



## Colin norris

protectionist said:


> So you're too chickenshit to take the QUIZZES (afraid to find out how much you don't know),, ..Got it.


As if I'm gonna play your childish game.  


protectionist said:


> What about the people coming from Canada unvaccinated ?


You are bellowing about Mexicans but not a word about Canadians.  How strange .  


protectionist said:


> George Floyd killed himself by ingesting drugs and commititng crime.. Chavin followed legal procedure.


My point is ,  and it doesnt surprise me that you missed it, was he was full of drugs and got choked yo death. 
He did not follow procedure. He's was cuffed before he went to the ground. He killed him and the court said so. 
You're a brain dead stupid ignorant dickhead.  You are wrong so get over it.


----------



## schmidlap

protectionist said:


> That picture is condensed from one showing rats deserting a sinking ship which was Obama's 2015/2016 sinking economy.


Really? How'd that work out for you?
Final Presidential Job Approval Ratings​
YEARINTERVIEW DATESPRESIDENT% APPROVAL2021Jan. 4-15*Donald Trump**34*2017Jan. 17-19*Barack Obama**59*


.


----------



## schmidlap

protectionist said:


> That picture is condensed from one showing rats deserting a sinking ship which was Obama's 2015/2016 badly, sinking economy.


In truth, Mike Lukovich's depiction had frequently been employed in illustrative profusion since 2008.

If appears to have been first applied to Dubya, but you may be able to unearth earlier uses.












						Balloon Juice - The Fall Guy
					

Mike Luckovich cartoon. *** A very wise man said the following all the way back in February: So here is why they are sabotaging McCain- they want him to lose, or at the very least are hedging their bets. They want and need to paint him as not conservative, not pure enough to really represent …




					www.balloon-juice.com


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> That picture is condensed from one showing rats deserting a sinking ship which was Obama's 2015/2016 sinking economy.


Now that's funny given Obama added 12 million jobs while Trump lost 3 million. Obama added 1.9% GDP while Trump added 1.3%. Obama served 2 terms while Trump served 1.

But there were some things at which Trump excelled.... 16 people in his orbit who were charged with a crime while there were none in Obama's orbit. Trump impeached 2 times while Obama was never impeached. 15 boxes of materials, including classified documents, found in Trump’s property while none at Obama's.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Would be better to not post at all, than admit you have no answer with a post like this.


My post said all that needed saying.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> FALSE!  Beside's Biden's fascist gun control policies, of the most fascist things in US history is occuring right now as the Biden administration has hundreds of people locked up in jail for more than a year, with no bail, no due process of law (as guaranteed by the constitution), no trial.
> 
> In Canada, it's even worse as Trudeau is showing himself to be the worst dictator that North America has ever seen.  His govt is threatening to take away truckers' pets, and even their children.  He and Biden are both insane.



What gun control policy?? List the actions he's taken to restrict guns....


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Nationalism is not a "buzz word", and it has nothing to do with _"I got mine, and to hell with you."_
> 
> Nationalism is one of the most important things in our society (generally overlooked by the INTERnationalist left).  Nationalism is the recognition of the important concept of what is a NATION.
> 
> NATION - *a stable, historically developed community of people with a territory, economic life, distinctive culture, and language in common.
> (Webster's New World College Dictionary, 5th ed.)*
> 
> Generally, Democrats are anti-nationalist, globalist, INTERnationalist, communist, and support open borders (or the elimination of them), and are perfectly content with having everyone & anyone from anywhere, move into the US, turning the USA into a mish-mash, tangled mess of squabbling nationalities (as Theodore Roosevelt put it)



The Nazi's were nationalists.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> 1.  Trump is WRONGLY put at the bottom by IDIOTS who fail to recognize that the low GDPs of Q1 and Q2 of 2020 were PANDEMIC LOCKDOWN GDPs, and not associated with ANY president.


^^^ more excuses.  



protectionist said:


> 2.  Your chart shows meaningless UNLABELED numbers.  E F and G doesn't quite cut it, but if these are supposed to be GDP growth, they oddly show Obama's 2015 and 2016 as having continuous increases. He had continuous DECREASES over those 2 years. (as reported by the BEA V-GRAPH)).



LOL

You retard, the labels are in the BEA link I gave you earlier.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> Now that's funny given Obama added 12 million jobs while Trump lost 3 million. Obama added 1.9% GDP while Trump added 1.3%. Obama served 2 terms while Trump served 1.
> 
> But there were some things at which Trump excelled.... 16 people in his orbit who were charged with a crime while there were none in Obama's orbit. Trump impeached 2 times while Obama was never impeached. 15 boxes of materials including classified documents found in Trump’s property while none at Obama's.


FOOL. Trump did not lose ANY jobs, You are ludicrously injecting the PANDEMIC quarters into the mix, which is an obvious lie on your part and you know it.  There is a fairly reasonable train of thought that Obama, Fauci, Pelosi, and other leftist goons set up the pandemic just so that thy could say what you are stupidly saying now.

Notic how Pelosi refused to allow economic stimulus checks to be sent out during the year 2020. Of course not. She WANTED the economy to be bad -to take away Trump's top campaign issue -his excellent economy, which he rescued from Obama's sinking one.

And you can also quit the laughablr toting of Biden and the economy. It has rarely been worses, highet inflation in 40 years. Actually that's what they are reporting but the fact is for the most important items > HOUSING, GAS, AUTOMOBILES, FOOD, this is the worst inflation in US history. 

Leftist TV MSM is saying housing is up by 7%.  Yeah ?  They're a joke.  Apartments that rented for $600/month a year or 2 ago, are now renting for $2,000/month (*300%* increase)





Tapestry Lake Park​$1,753 - $2,4841 - 3 bed · 1 - 2 bath · 748 - …​​

Villas at Deer Park​$1,700​2 bed · 1 bath
4 units available
15215 Livingston Ave, Lutz
14 units available
18402 Tapestry Lake Cir, L…        I lived in this apartment complex (Villas at Deer Park) a few years ago. All apartments are 2 bedroom. I paid $650/month


----------



## schmidlap

Faun said:


> Now that's funny given Obama added 12 million jobs while Trump lost 3 million. Obama added 1.9% GDP while Trump added 1.3%. Obama served 2 terms while Trump served 1.
> 
> But there were some things at which Trump excelled.... 16 people in his orbit who were charged with a crime while there were none in Obama's orbit. Trump impeached 2 times while Obama was never impeached. 15 boxes of materials, including classified documents, found in Trump’s property while none at Obama's.


One might consider that referencing _President Obama_ - who was elected to _two_ terms, _both_ with over 51% of the vote, and having completed them with _59%_ approval - would compare quite favorably with Cry Baby Loser - elected to _one_ term despite losing the popular vote by 2.9 million, and completing it with_ 34%_ approval, but if a Trumpster wants to evoke the comparison for inexplicable reasons, that is his right, of course.

In political discourse, such an unconventional  rhetorical device is known as a _"Giuliani,"_ I believe.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> The Nazi's were nationalists.


So that means we should all oppose nationalism ?  Liberals are communistically insane globalist loons.


----------



## protectionist

schmidlap said:


> One might consider that referencing _President Obama_ - who was elected to _two_ terms, _both_ with over 51% of the vote, and having completed them with _59%_ approval - would compare quite favorably with Cry Baby Loser - elected to _one_ term despite losing the popular vote by 2.9 million, and completing it with_ 34%_ approval, but if a Trumpster wants to evoke the comparison for inexplicable reasons, that is his right, of course.
> 
> In political discourse, such an unconventional  rhetorical device is known as a _"Giuliani,"_ I believe.
> 
> 
> View attachment 604055​


Utter nonsense for a variety of reasons. Wish I had more time to digress. I'm off the computer now.  Last l'll say is, I wonder what you think of the train wreck we have NOW.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> No, I mean the sinking, AWFUL economy of Obama, that Trump rescued, and then RIGHTFULY took credit for doing that.  You should be thanking him.


Oh look .... gramps' figures are all bullshit. Who didn't see that coming? 

 

Here are the latest figures for that period according to the BEA.  

​

... and since gramps proved to be too dumb to figure out the labels, allow me... column E is the quarter and column F is the annualized percentage of real GDP growth.

Gramps' goes down again. And not in a good way.


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> Do you think he can go near schools?



Why couldn't he?


----------



## schmidlap

protectionist said:


> .Trump did not lose ANY jobs, You are ludicrously injecting the PANDEMIC ...


The unemployment rate increased by 1.6% during the Trump regime.

It could not have been impacted by the pandemic because he insisted that he had it _"under control."_



_"__We have it totally under control__!"_​February 25, 2020​


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> "POLITIFACT" ? * HA HA HA HA*
> 
> Oh man, you don't know how stupid you are.  Anybody that would come in here using Politifact as a source, is a COMPLETE, BLITHERING IDIOT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Politifact Is a Joke
> 
> 
> Are you one of those people who have accepted Politifact as a credible judge of people's credibility ? I'm not sure if I am one of those people or not. I wouldn't be surprised if somewhere in these threads is me using Politifact as a source for something. Well, from a couple of reviews I saw...
> 
> 
> 
> www.usmessageboard.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 603823


^^^ irony from the idiot who offered links from libertynation, independentsentinel, americanthinker & washingtontimes.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> The post was extremely helpful to a brainwashed, airhead like you. It is information that you will never see on all your leftist, media indoctrinators, who strictly order you to stay away from Newsmax, OAN, the First, etc, where you could get deprogrammed from the state of lunacy that you are in.
> 
> Verified!  HA HA. It is verified EVERY DAY by Biden's open border, with millions of unvetted, unvaccinated migrants streaming in here as well as thousands of pounds of fentanyl, which has already killed over 100,000 Americans.
> 
> I sense that you are too lost in the woods to ever find your way.  Wanna find out how ignorant you are, and how information-deprived you've been by your liberal OMISSION media boys ? All you have to do is take one of my QUIZ FOR LIBERALS.  IF YOU DARE.
> 
> And the stoppages of the Keystone Pipeline was one of the worst decisions ever made. Trump reversed that, and OK'd the pipeline, as well as increasing drilling in general, and made America the* # 1 energy producer in the world, and with low gas prices at the pump.*
> 
> Now idiot Biden, and all his climate change ideas, has lost all the good gains made by Trump, and we are now back to being energy *DE*PENDENT on other countries (a national security risk/damage), and gas prices are DOUBLE what they were when Trump left office ($1.89/gal down the street frWashington times.



LOL

Imbecile, *CANADA* produces the sludge that would have been transported through the Keystone XL pipeline.

Are you ever not retarded, gramps?

Ever?


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> So you're too chickenshit to take the QUIZZES (afraid to find out how much you don't know),, ..Got it.
> 
> What about the people coming from Canada unvaccinated ?
> 
> George Floyd killed himself by ingesting drugs and commititng crime.. Chavin followed legal procedure.


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> Why couldn't he?


I'll let you figure that out.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> FOOL. Trump did not lose ANY jobs, You are ludicrously injecting the PANDEMIC quarters into the mix, which is an obvious lie on your part and you know it.  There is a fairly reasonable train of thought that Obama, Fauci, Pelosi, and other leftist goons set up the pandemic just so that thy could say what you are stupidly saying now.
> 
> Notic how Pelosi refused to allow economic stimulus checks to be sent out during the year 2020. Of course not. She WANTED the economy to be bad -to take away Trump's top campaign issue -his excellent economy, which he rescued from Obama's sinking one.
> 
> And you can also quit the laughablr toting of Biden and the economy. It has rarely been worses, highet inflation in 40 years. Actually that's what they are reporting but the fact is for the most important items > HOUSING, GAS, AUTOMOBILES, FOOD, this is the worst inflation in US history.
> 
> Leftist TV MSM is saying housing is up by 7%.  Yeah ?  They're a joke.  Apartments that rented for $600/month a year or 2 ago, are now renting for $2,000/month (*300%* increase)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tapestry Lake Park​$1,753 - $2,4841 - 3 bed · 1 - 2 bath · 748 - …​​
> 
> Villas at Deer Park​$1,700​2 bed · 1 bath
> 4 units available
> 15215 Livingston Ave, Lutz
> 14 units available
> 18402 Tapestry Lake Cir, L…        I lived in this apartment complex (Villas at Deer Park) a few years ago. All apartments are 2 bedroom. I paid $650/month



You poor thing; so senile. Gramps, Trump was president in 2020. After 4 years of Trump, the nation was down 3 million jobs.


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> I'll let you figure that out.



There's nothing there to figure out so I guess that meant nothing.


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> You poor thing; so senile. Gramps, Trump was president in 2020. After 4 years of Trump, the nation was down 3 million jobs.


After a year of Covid and Democrats shutting down everything they could. Try the truth, Assflap.


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> There's nothing there to figure out so I guess that meant nothing.


Kind of like you, huh?


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> Kind of like you, huh?


^^^ that also means nothing.

You're just here to troll, huh?


----------



## BWK

Faun said:


> What gun control policy?? List the actions he's taken to restrict guns....


I asked the same thing. Hasn't gotten back.


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> ^^^ that also means nothing.
> 
> You're just here to troll, huh?


That is your job.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> Utter nonsense for a variety of reasons. Wish I had more time to digress. I'm off the computer now.  Last l'll say is, I wonder what you think of the train wreck we have NOW.


You are delusional.


----------



## Lastamender

BWK said:


> You are delusional.


A train wreck is a perfect description of the illegitimate administration.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> FOOL. Trump did not lose ANY jobs, You are ludicrously injecting the PANDEMIC quarters into the mix, which is an obvious lie on your part and you know it.  There is a fairly reasonable train of thought that Obama, Fauci, Pelosi, and other leftist goons set up the pandemic just so that thy could say what you are stupidly saying now.
> 
> Notic how Pelosi refused to allow economic stimulus checks to be sent out during the year 2020. Of course not. She WANTED the economy to be bad -to take away Trump's top campaign issue -his excellent economy, which he rescued from Obama's sinking one.
> 
> And you can also quit the laughablr toting of Biden and the economy. It has rarely been worses, highet inflation in 40 years. Actually that's what they are reporting but the fact is for the most important items > HOUSING, GAS, AUTOMOBILES, FOOD, this is the worst inflation in US history.
> 
> Leftist TV MSM is saying housing is up by 7%.  Yeah ?  They're a joke.  Apartments that rented for $600/month a year or 2 ago, are now renting for $2,000/month (*300%* increase)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tapestry Lake Park​$1,753 - $2,4841 - 3 bed · 1 - 2 bath · 748 - …​​
> 
> Villas at Deer Park​$1,700​2 bed · 1 bath
> 4 units available
> 15215 Livingston Ave, Lutz
> 14 units available
> 18402 Tapestry Lake Cir, L…        I lived in this apartment complex (Villas at Deer Park) a few years ago. All apartments are 2 bedroom. I paid $650/month



Oh look, gramps is caught lying again. Here's a screen shot from a webpage posted in June of *2018 *and rents in that community were as high as $1,650. Now they're $1,700 hundred.

​


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> So that means we should all oppose nationalism ?  Liberals are communistically insane globalist loons.



No, it means conservatism is aligned with nazism. Which explains why so many racists groups went with Trump.


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> No, it means conservatism is aligned with nazism. Which explains why so many racists groups went with Trump.


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> That is your job.



^^^ trolling


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> So that means we should all oppose nationalism ?  Liberals are communistically insane globalist loons.


Nationalism is nothing more than isolation. It gives the country the leverage to govern itself. It can also do with its people as it sees fit. Get out of line, and you disappear. So what happened to the DOI, and freedom?  *It has also been used to legitimize racial, ethnic, and religious divisions, suppress or attack minorities, and undermine human rights and democratic traditions.[9] Radical nationalism combined with racial hatred was a key factor in the Holocaust perpetrated by Nazi Germany.**[19]*  I see you have no problem with that. It goes back to what I have been saying about you the whole time. You want power and control over others to say, "I got mine, and to hell with you." Like it or not, that is who you are.


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> ^^^ trolling


I bow to the expert.


----------



## BWK

Lastamender said:


> *It has also been used to legitimize racial, ethnic, and religious divisions, suppress or attack minorities, and undermine human rights and democratic traditions.[9] Radical nationalism combined with racial hatred was a key factor in the Holocaust perpetrated by Nazi Germany.**[19]* Nationalism - Wikipedia



Nationalism is Nazism. Protectionist is all for it. Are you?


----------



## BWK

Lastamender said:


> I bow to the expert.


You behave like a child.


----------



## Lastamender

BWK said:


> Nationalism is Nazism. Protectionist is all for it. Are you?


Nazism is socialism. It was in the name of the Nazi party. Try again, you mental midget.


----------



## Lastamender

BWK said:


> You behave like a child.


How would you know being a child yourself? Stick around for some more abuse, scumbag.


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> I bow to the expert.


^^^ trolling


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> Nazism is socialism. It was in the name of the Nazi party. Try again, you mental midget.


"National Socialism," FruitLoops. That's not the same as Socialism.


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> "National Socialism," FruitLoops. That's not the same as Socialism.


Who says so? You?


----------



## Lastamender

Faun said:


> ^^^ trolling


I caught a huge stupid fish named Faun. You are a carp. A bottom feeder.


----------



## BWK

Lastamender said:


> Nazism is socialism. It was in the name of the Nazi party. Try again, you mental midget.


That's not what my link concludes. Your opinion is worth shit. Show me through documentation where I am wrong, or you are the loser.


----------



## BWK

Lastamender said:


> Who says so? You?


You are a weakling who is incapable of challenging any argument on this forum. Faun buries your ass every time.


----------



## BWK

Lastamender said:


> Who says so? You?


The definition you dumb ass;  Nazism | Definition, Leaders, Ideology, & History

*Nazism, also spelled Naziism, in full National Socialism, German Nationalsozialismus, totalitarian movement led by Adolf Hitler as head of the Nazi Party in Germany.*


----------



## Lastamender

BWK said:


> That's not what my link concludes. Your opinion is worth shit. Show me through documentation where I am wrong, or you are the loser.


I do not have to show anyone you are a loser. You do a wonderful job at it yourself.


----------



## Lastamender

BWK said:


> You are a weakling who is incapable of challenging any argument on this forum. Faun buries your ass every time.


  The only buried is in Faun's ass. God only knows what goes in there.


----------



## Lastamender

BWK said:


> The definition you dumb ass;  Nazism | Definition, Leaders, Ideology, & History
> 
> *Nazism, also spelled Naziism, in full National Socialism, German Nationalsozialismus, totalitarian movement led by Adolf Hitler as head of the Nazi Party in Germany.*


No one cares, asshole.


----------



## Lastamender

BWK said:


> The definition you dumb ass;  Nazism | Definition, Leaders, Ideology, & History
> 
> *Nazism, also spelled Naziism, in full National Socialism, German Nationalsozialismus, totalitarian movement led by Adolf Hitler as head of the Nazi Party in Germany.*


----------



## BWK

Lastamender said:


> No one cares, asshole.


The definition and the truth are going to care for you. Which is why all your arguments are worth shit.


----------



## BWK

Lastamender said:


> View attachment 604122


What about it?


----------



## BWK

Lastamender said:


> No one cares, asshole.


You obviously don't. You got it all wrong when Faun destroyed your ass.


----------



## Lastamender

BWK said:


> You obviously don't. You got it all wrong when Faun destroyed your ass.


You do not make that call your arrogant dumbfuck.


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> Who says so? You?



LOL

No, FruitLoops...






						The Differences between Socialism and National Socialism | Difference Between
					

The Differences between Socialism and National Socialism Introduction Even though they sound almost similar, socialism and National Socialism are different political ideologies that first emerged in the 19th century. While aspects of National Socialism such as the importance of maintaining the...




					www.differencebetween.net


----------



## Faun

Lastamender said:


> I caught a huge stupid fish named Faun. You are a carp. A bottom feeder.


^ ^ ^ trolling


----------



## BWK

Lastamender said:


> You do not make that call your arrogant dumbfuck.


Faun made the call when she buried your weak ass.


----------



## protectionist

schmidlap said:


> The unemployment rate increased by 1.6% during the Trump regime.
> 
> It could not have been impacted by the pandemic because he insisted that he had it _"under control_


Of course, it was impacted by the pandemic - and don't ever say "during the Trump regime" unless you specify a non-pandemic time period.  You know better.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> Faun made the call when she buried your weak ass.


Since when is Faun a "she"  (transloon ?)


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> There's nothing there to figure out so I guess that meant nothing.


You need to stop guessing.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> You poor thing; so senile. Gramps, Trump was president in 2020. After 4 years of Trump, the nation was down 3 million jobs.


_"After 4 years of Trump"_, includes the time period of the pandemic >>
*INVALID ENTRY*

and after the pandemic lockdown effect, while Trump was in office, the nation had its highest GDP growth EVER - 33.1%


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


>


YOU are too chickenshit to take those QUIZZES, too. You know they will reveal how ignorant you (et al liberals) are.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Imbecile, *CANADA* produces the sludge that would have been transported through the Keystone XL pipeline.
> 
> Are you ever not retarded, gramps?
> 
> Ever?


Getting enough sleep ?  "Canada" - so what ? Biden shut down the Keystone pipeline, and halted drilling on fed land, thereby effecting oil production, our energy independence, and status as #1 energy producer in the world, as I mentioned in Post # 1237.

EARTH TO FAUN - as "THE ROCK" would say > "IT DOESN'T MATTER" where the stuff comes from. What matters is where it is no longer going to go.  Get it ?

This is what you get when an anti-fossil-fuel screwball highjacks the White House.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> ^^^ irony from the idiot who offered links from libertynation, independentsentinel, americanthinker & washingtontimes.


I showed REASONS why PoltiFARCE is the disgrace that they are.  You haven't shown anything to justify your gripe about the sources you cited.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> _"After 4 years of Trump"_, includes the time period of the pandemic >>
> *INVALID ENTRY*
> 
> and after the pandemic lockdown effect, while Trump was in office, the nation had its highest GDP growth EVER - 33.1%


He also had the worst quarter on record with a drop of 31.2%. Overall for 2020 was -3.4% and for his 4 years was 1.3%.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> YOU are too chickenshit to take those QUIZZES, too. You know they will reveal how ignorant you (et al liberals) are.


Oh, gramps? What quizzes?


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Getting enough sleep ?  "Canada" - so what ? Biden shut down the Keystone pipeline, and halted drilling on fed land, thereby effecting oil production, our energy independence, and status as #1 energy producer in the world, as I mentioned in Post # 1237.
> 
> EARTH TO FAUN - as "THE ROCK" would say > "IT DOESN'T MATTER" where the stuff comes from. What matters is where it is no longer going to go.  Get it ?
> 
> This is what you get when an anti-fossil-fuel screwball highjacks the White House.



Again, moron, stopping the Keystone XL pipeline did not affect our oil drilling. We’re not drilling it, Canada is.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> Getting enough sleep ?  "Canada" - so what ? Biden shut down the Keystone pipeline, and halted drilling on fed land, thereby effecting oil production, our energy independence, and status as #1 energy producer in the world, as I mentioned in Post # 1237.
> 
> EARTH TO FAUN - as "THE ROCK" would say > "IT DOESN'T MATTER" where the stuff comes from. What matters is where it is no longer going to go.  Get it ?
> 
> This is what you get when an anti-fossil-fuel screwball highjacks the White House.


Are you fucking retarded? Seriously? Shut down drilling on federal land? Do what? You mean land I pay for, that I use, so oil companies can profit off of, while they charge me? Say it ain't so.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> Oh look .... gramps' figures are all bullshit. Who didn't see that coming?
> 
> 
> 
> Here are the latest figures for that period according to the BEA.
> 
> View attachment 604062​
> 
> ... and since gramps proved to be too dumb to figure out the labels, allow me... column E is the quarter and column F is the annualized percentage of real GDP growth.
> 
> Gramps' goes down again. And not in a good way.


_"Latest" _?  HA HA HA HA.  The very fact that the BEA keeps changing their numbers, as they have been doing all along, (depending on WHO is th "Latest" in and out of jobs there-and what their allegiances are), we can take much of these "changes" with a grain of salt.  Ho hum. Yawn****  Thought Faun would have known that obvious anomaly.  Guess I overestimated.

Remember when they cut Trump's 4.2% GDP growth down to 3.5 ?  BEA has the credibility of a wart hog.  Yeah, I know I used them too, on the V-GRAPH, but that was so well-known the BEA buzzards couldn't mess with it, and since they've always been pro-Obama and anti-Trump, they couldn't have been lying about the V-GRAPH.
BEA is almost as bad as PolitiFARCE.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> Of course, it was impacted by the pandemic - and don't ever say "during the Trump regime" unless you specify a non-pandemic time period.  You know better.


Trump called it a hoax for Gods sake. That mf should be hung for treason.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> I showed REASONS why PoltiFARCE is the disgrace that they are.  You haven't shown anything to justify your gripe about the sources you cited.



LOL

I see, so all I have to do I post links showing your sites are garbage and you'll agree, right?











						Liberty Nation
					

RIGHT BIAS These media sources are moderately to strongly biased toward conservative causes through story selection and/or political affiliation. They may




					mediabiasfactcheck.com
				











						Independent Sentinel
					

QUESTIONABLE SOURCE A questionable source exhibits one or more of the following: extreme bias, consistent promotion of propaganda/conspiracies, poor or no




					mediabiasfactcheck.com
				











						American Thinker
					

QUESTIONABLE SOURCE A questionable source exhibits one or more of the following: extreme bias, consistent promotion of propaganda/conspiracies, poor or no




					mediabiasfactcheck.com
				











						Washington Times
					

QUESTIONABLE SOURCE A questionable source exhibits one or more of the following: extreme bias, consistent promotion of propaganda/conspiracies, poor or no




					mediabiasfactcheck.com


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> Again, moron, stopping the Keystone XL pipeline did not affect our oil drilling. We’re not drilling it, Canada is.


Are you retarded ?  The point isn't about effecting drilling. It is about effecting SUPPLY and therefore PRODUCTION of refined product, (ie. QUANTITY of oil on hand), and therefore the things I mentioned >>PRICES of gas at the pump, our energy independence, and status as #1 energy producer in the world.  Pheeew! (high-pitched whistle)


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> _"Latest" _?  HA HA HA HA.  The very fact that the BEA keeps changing their numbers, as they have been doing all along, (depending on WHO is th "Latest" in and out of jobs there-and what their allegiances are), we can take much of these "changes" with a grain of salt.  Ho hum. Yawn****  Thought Faun would have known that obvious anomaly.  Guess I overestimated.
> 
> Remember when they cut Trump's 4.2% GDP growth down to 3.5 ?  BEA has the credibility of a wart hog.  Yeah, I know I used them too, on the V-GRAPH, but that was so well-known the BEA buzzards couldn't mess with it, and since they've always been pro-Obama and anti-Trump, they couldn't have been lying about the V-GRAPH.
> BEA is almost as bad as PolitiFARCE.


Yes, as more data comes in, their figures get revised. You know that and yet you still post bullshit numbers that you know no longer are accurate.

You lied again and got caught lying again.


----------



## BWK

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> I see, so all I have to do I post links showing your sites are garbage and you'll agree, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty Nation
> 
> 
> RIGHT BIAS These media sources are moderately to strongly biased toward conservative causes through story selection and/or political affiliation. They may
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mediabiasfactcheck.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Independent Sentinel
> 
> 
> QUESTIONABLE SOURCE A questionable source exhibits one or more of the following: extreme bias, consistent promotion of propaganda/conspiracies, poor or no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mediabiasfactcheck.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American Thinker
> 
> 
> QUESTIONABLE SOURCE A questionable source exhibits one or more of the following: extreme bias, consistent promotion of propaganda/conspiracies, poor or no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mediabiasfactcheck.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Washington Times
> 
> 
> QUESTIONABLE SOURCE A questionable source exhibits one or more of the following: extreme bias, consistent promotion of propaganda/conspiracies, poor or no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mediabiasfactcheck.com


*Washington Times and American Thinker!               *


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> I see, so all I have to do I post links showing your sites are garbage and you'll agree, right?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Liberty Nation
> 
> 
> RIGHT BIAS These media sources are moderately to strongly biased toward conservative causes through story selection and/or political affiliation. They may
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mediabiasfactcheck.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Independent Sentinel
> 
> 
> QUESTIONABLE SOURCE A questionable source exhibits one or more of the following: extreme bias, consistent promotion of propaganda/conspiracies, poor or no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mediabiasfactcheck.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> American Thinker
> 
> 
> QUESTIONABLE SOURCE A questionable source exhibits one or more of the following: extreme bias, consistent promotion of propaganda/conspiracies, poor or no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mediabiasfactcheck.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Washington Times
> 
> 
> QUESTIONABLE SOURCE A questionable source exhibits one or more of the following: extreme bias, consistent promotion of propaganda/conspiracies, poor or no
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mediabiasfactcheck.com


Wrong!  You picked a QUESTIONABLE SOURCE to establish what you allege to be questionable sources.  *INVALID ENTRY*. 

Dopey liberals don't know the goofball, so-called fact-checker are nothing but lap dogs for the left. I tore mediabiasfact check apart some years ago. They're just as much a laughingstock as SPLC.  Gag!


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> Yes, as more data comes in, their figures get revised. You know that and yet you still post bullshit numbers that you know no longer are accurate.
> 
> You lied again and got caught lying again.


NO....  I heard that line years ago.   Didn't by then. Dont buy it now.  Get some fresh material.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Are you retarded ?  The point isn't about effecting drilling. It is about effecting SUPPLY and therefore PRODUCTION of refined product, (ie. QUANTITY of oil on hand), and therefore the things I mentioned >>PRICES of gas at the pump, our energy independence, and status as #1 energy producer in the world.  Pheeew! (high-pitched whistle)



You were talking about production, putz. I point out the Keystone XL pipeline is not crude we're producing; and that has you running away from what you were talking about as fast a your walker will allow.

Oh, and the Keystone XL pipeline was also not about energy independence either. You're just senile to think it was.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> Trump called it a hoax for Gods sake. That mf should be hung for treason.


He was right. The numbers have been a hoax all along, becasuse of the grossly inflated numbers reported by hospitals ca$$hing in on the CARES Act, which your leftist, laughingstock OMISSION media also doesn't tell you anything about so you remain ignorant.

Then there's also the lockdowns designed to take away Trump's good economic numbers.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Wrong!  You picked a QUESTIONABLE SOURCE to establish what you allege to be questionable sources.  *INVALID ENTRY*.
> 
> Dopey liberals don't know the goofball, so-called fact-checker are nothing but lap dogs for the left. I tore mediabiasfact check apart some years ago. They're just as much a laughingstock as SPLC.  Gag!



LOLOL 

I knew you'd fall for your own stupidity. According to your nuttiness, your sources are legit and my source refuting them is not, while sources which refute you are not legit but your source criticizing those sites are legit.

Aside from the convenience of your craziness,
essentially, you just unilaterally decided what's real and what's not real -- but you're senile, so you clearly can't even recognize reality.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> You were talking about production, putz. I point out the Keystone XL pipeline is not crude we're producing; and that has you running away from what you were talking about as fast a your walker will allow.
> 
> Oh, and the Keystone XL pipeline was also not about energy independence either. You're just senile to think it was.


I AM talking about production, you idiot. Production was reduced, when the pipeline and some drilling was reduced. The crude oil was going to be headed for refineries where it would have been refined, thereby increasing the SUPPLY, which would increase PRODUCTION. DUH!

This is WHY we have higher gas prices, and am no longer # 1 energy producer in the world, and am no longer energy independent.  Because BOZO Biden wanted it that way.  He hates fossil fuel, and he knows the less gasoline produced, the higher the price will be, and the less people will pump it and burn it, thereby polluting the air - a notion he is consumed by.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> NO....  I heard that line years ago.   Didn't by then. Dont buy it now.  Get some fresh material.
> 
> View attachment 604293



LOLOL 

Gramps, you're senile and posting bullshit numbers again which don't actually exist in reality. No one really cares what you "buy."

Again, here are the actual figures...



​


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> I knew you'd fall for your own stupidity. According to your nuttiness, your sources are legit and my source refuting them is not, while sources which refute you are not legit but your source criticizing those sites are legit.
> 
> Aside from the convenience of your craziness,
> essentially, you just unilaterally decided what's real and what's not real -- but you're senile, so you clearly can't even recognize reality.


Not unilaterally at all. Just about everyone on the right has laughed off the left's array of so-called fact checkers, and did it years ago.    Ho Hum.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> Gramps, you're senile and posting bullshit numbers again which don't actually exist in reality. No one really cares what you "buy."
> 
> Again, here are the actual figures...
> 
> 
> 
> ​


I really hate to rain on your parade, Faun, but your numbers are fairly consistent with the V-GRAPH, and they verify my claim (which is what we're talking about) that Obama's economy was a SINKING SHIP, with generally FALLING GDPs , rescued by Trump, with RISING GDPs in every quarter of 2017.

Maybe you might want to take another look at your own "actual" numbers.    😐


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> I AM talking about production, you idiot. Production was reduced, when the pipeline and some drilling was reduced. The crude oil was going to be headed for refineries where it would have been refined, thereby increasing the SUPPLY, which would increase PRODUCTION. DUH!
> 
> This is WHY we have higher gas prices, and am no longer # 1 energy producer in the world, and am no longer energy independent.  Because BOZO Biden wanted it that way.  He hates fossil fuel, and he knows the less gasoline produced, the higher the price will be, and the less people will pump it and burn it, thereby polluting the air - a notion he is consumed by.



LOL

Retard, aside from the reality that Canada is producing that crude, not the U.S., stopping construction of a pipeline which never carried a drop of crude doesn't actually reduce production. Not by one drop. 

You truly are disconnected from reality, gramps. It's almost a shame.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Not unilaterally at all. Just about everyone on the right has laughed off the left's array of so-called fact checkers, and did it years ago.    Ho Hum.



Which reduces the validity of your sources to nothing.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> HA HA. Those are the "actual" figures currently being produced by BEA - with the credibility of Bernie Madoff.



LOL

Same BEA that YOU sourced, ya freak of nature.


----------



## AzogtheDefiler

BWK said:


> That's your opinion. The fact that Trump is pardoning criminals for his schemes to steal the election, proves he was admitting to trying to steal the election. And we haven't even covered the part where we have documentation of the scheme to use fake electors and steal voting machines.


Now you can decipher between an opinion and a fact? Glad I taught you something. You’re welcome.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> I knew you'd fall for your own stupidity. According to your nuttiness, your sources are legit and my source refuting them is not, while sources which refute you are not legit but your source criticizing those sites are legit.
> 
> Aside from the convenience of your craziness,
> essentially, you just unilaterally decided what's real and what's not real -- but you're senile, so you clearly can't even recognize reality.


*HOT AIR........*.Ho Hum.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Same BEA that YOU sourced, ya freak of nature.


I explained that already in Post # 1307.  Having reading comprehension problems ?


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> Are you fucking retarded? Seriously? Shut down drilling on federal land? Do what? You mean land I pay for, that I use, so oil companies can profit off of, while they charge me? Say it ain't so.


So that you can have gasoline to put in your car, and at a decent price, dum dum.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> *Washington Times and American Thinker!              *


Both perfectly good sources.  😐😐😐


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> the Keystone XL pipeline was also not about energy independence


 Of course, the Keystone XL pipeline *certainly IS about energy independence*.  It would ADD more oil for US refineries to refine, thereby increasing the SUPPLY of oil HERE in the US, thereby reducing our need to go to other countries to get the stuff. 

Gee, that was tough, huh ?    Back to the 6th grade for you.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> I explained that already in Post # 1307.  Having reading comprehension problems ?



You're explanation is as retarded as you. You're literally claiming the BEA's GDP figures you like are real and still pertinent, even though they no longer exist; but GDP figures you don't like are cooked by the BEA.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Both perfectly good sources.  😐😐😐



Yeah, to lunatics who don't really give a shit about reality.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Of course, the Keystone XL pipeline *certainly IS about energy independence*.  It would ADD more oil for US refineries to refine, thereby increasing the SUPPLY of oil HERE in the US, thereby reducing our need to go to other countries to get the stuff.
> 
> Gee, that was tough, huh ?    Back to the 6th grade for you.


No, it wouldn't add more oil, ya moron. There's already a Keystone pipeline moving that oil to Nebraska where it hooks up with another pipeline to get it to refineries in Texas.

Realize it or not, but you just once again revealed just how senile you really are.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Retard, aside from the reality that Canada is producing that crude, not the U.S., stopping construction of a pipeline which never carried a drop of crude doesn't actually reduce production. Not by one drop.
> 
> You truly are disconnected from reality, gramps. It's almost a shame.


You clearly haven't got this thought out Faun.

  "Production", in terms of SUPPLY, and energy independence comes from what producers can submit to gas stations that sell gasoline. Those producers are REFINERIES, and how much they sell to gas stations, depends on how much they refine, and YES, that is affected by shutdown of any pipeline, whether carrying crude now, or anticipated to carry in near future.

The anticipation of receiving stock affects the quantity of how much stock is produced. This is true of any business (ever owned one ? I did).  With business forecasts of greater stock coming in (crude oil), greater crude oil can then be (and is) refined. With forecasts of lesser stock to be received, less stock is produced.  Caveat Emptor refers to more than just quality.  Back to Business 101 for you.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> No, it wouldn't add more oil, ya moron. There's already a Keystone pipeline moving that oil to Nebraska where it hooks up with another pipeline to get it to refineries in Texas.
> 
> Realize it or not, but you just once again revealed just how senile you really are.


................and not from some leftist rag.

Not that I'm expecting anything substantial, just curious.  😐


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> Yeah, to lunatics who don't really give a shit about reality.


INVALIDATION is hard-wired in liberals.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> You clearly haven't got this thought out Faun.
> 
> "Production", in terms of SUPPLY, and energy independence comes from what producers can submit to gas stations that sell gasoline. Those producers are REFINERIES, and how much they sell to gas stations, depends on how much they refine, and YES, that is affected by shutdown of any pipeline, whether carrying crude now, or anticipated to carry in near future.
> 
> The anticipation of receiving stock affects the quantity of how much stock is produced. This is true of any business (ever owned one ? I did).  With business forecasts of greater stock coming in (crude oil), greater crude oil can then be (and is) refined. With forecasts of lesser stock to be received, less stock is produced.  Caveat Emptor refers to more than just quality.  Back to Business 101 for you.


Words have meaning, gramps; even though you are too stupid to know what those meanings are.

*energy independence*

_The ability of a country or region to meet all its energy needs without having to import primary or final energy._​


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> You're explanation is as retarded as you. You're literally claiming the BEA's GDP figures you like are real and still pertinent, even though they no longer exist; but GDP figures you don't like are cooked by the BEA.


WOW. Can you read ?  I would go back nd read Post # 1321 again, but it's possibke you never saw it.  And since I dont think you'll go back to it ere it is again >>

I really hate to rain on your parade, Faun, but *your numbers are fairly consistent with the V-GRAPH,* and they* verify my claim* (which is what we're talking about) that Obama's economy was a SINKING SHIP, with generally FALLING GDPs , rescued by Trump, with RISING GDPs in every quarter of 2017.

Maybe you might want to take another look at your own "actual" numbers.  😐


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> Words have meaning, gramps; even though you are too stupid to know what those meanings are.
> 
> *energy independence*​​_The ability of a country or region to meet all its energy needs without having to import primary or final energy._​


I know what it means, dunce, and this is exactly what I've been talking about.  Trump had us energy independent. Biden has us energy dependent.  Got it ?

And Canada has long been our # 1 supplier of oil.  This relationship is so solid it is equivalent to if we drilled the oil ourselves.  Totally different than the case with oil producing countries not so friendly to us >> China, Saudi Arabia, Venezuela, Mexico, Russia, Iran, Iraq, 

Now go read Post # 1338, Mr DODGE.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> ................and not from some leftist rag.
> 
> Not that I'm expecting anything substantial, just curious.  😐



Matters not as you're divorced from reality. Still...



​


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> WOW. Can you read ?  I would go back nd read Post # 1321 again, but it's possibke you never saw it.  And since I dont think you'll go back to it ere it is again >>
> 
> I really hate to rain on your parade, Faun, but *your numbers are fairly consistent with the V-GRAPH,* and they* verify my claim* (which is what we're talking about) that Obama's economy was a SINKING SHIP, with generally FALLING GDPs , rescued by Trump, with RISING GDPs in every quarter of 2017.
> 
> Maybe you might want to take another look at your own "actual" numbers.  😐



Sadly, you're delusional, gramps. First and foremost most, you're posted bullshit figures which do not exist in reality.

Bur secondly, no, it doesn't closely resemble the actual figures. Your chart shows steady growth whereas the actual figures show a decline in 2018-Q1, 2018-Q3 & 2018-Q4. Your chart doesn't show that.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> I know what it means, dunce, and this is exactly what I've been talking about.  Trump had us energy independent. Biden has us energy dependent.  Got it ?
> 
> And Canada has long been our # 1 supplier of oil.  This relationship is so solid it is equivalent to if we drilled the oil ourselves.  Totally different than the case with oil producing countries not so friendly to us >> China, Saudi Arabia, Venezuela, Mexico, Russia, Iran, Iraq,
> 
> Now go read Post # 1338, Mr DODGE.



LOLOLOL 

Dumbfuck, again... energy independence is meeting our energy needs without needing to import energy. and dumbfuck, again... tar sands oil from Canada, traveling through the Keystone pipeline, (are ya sitting down because this might shock you) .... *is imported*. So it doesn't contribute to our energy independence.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> LOLOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, again... energy independence is meeting our energy needs without needing to import energy. and dumbfuck, again... tar sands oil from Canada, traveling through the Keystone pipeline, (are ya sitting down because this might shock you) .... *is imported*. So it doesn't contribute to our energy independence.


You can call this and define it however you want, but the relationship with Canada is so long and deep that it isn't even really importation, certainly not as would be defined with the countries I mentioned.  We can Import from Canada until the moon turns blue, and that is still energy independence for us, for all practical purposes. It DOES contribute to or energy independence. 

I am housing independent in that I pay my rent, and everything is cool.  Doesnt matter if my apartment is mine, or if I rent.  The relationship is solid.  Disagree if you like.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> Sadly, you're delusional, gramps. First and foremost most, you're posted bullshit figures which do not exist in reality.
> 
> Bur secondly, no, it doesn't closely resemble the actual figures. Your chart shows steady growth whereas the actual figures show a decline in 2018-Q1, 2018-Q3 & 2018-Q4. Your chart doesn't show that.


You're WRONG again, chump.  Your numbers and mine show decline in 2016 and consistent decline in 2015. They both show consistent increase in 2017. Overall, that's enough to accurately say they are alike. I dont give a fuck about 2018, or your assinine save-face talking points.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> Matters not as you're divorced from reality. Still...
> 
> 
> 
> ​


Not much here beyond proposals, and nothing to indicate QUANTITIES in comparison to Keystone levels. I'll look into this later today, and come back with some substantial information.
Good night one & all.  1: 23AM here in Florida.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> You can call this and define it however you want, but the relationship with Canada is so long and deep that it isn't even really importation, certainly not as would be defined with the countries I mentioned.  We can Import from Canada until the moon turns blue, and that is still energy independence for us, for all practical purposes. It DOES contribute to or energy independence.
> 
> I am housing independent in that I pay my rent, and everything is cool.  Doesnt matter if my apartment is mine, or if I rent.  The relationship is solid.  Disagree if you like.



Words have meaning, gramps. Learn them. "Energy independence" is having enough energy for the country not including energy that's imported. Oil we get from Canada is "imported," regardless of how close we're tied with them. So the Keystone XL pipeline was never about energy independence.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> You're WRONG again, chump.  Your numbers and mine show decline in 2016 and consistent decline in 2015. They both show consistent increase in 2017. Overall, that's enough to accurately say they are alike. I dont give a fuck about 2018, or your assinine save-face talking points.


LOLOL 

Too funny how now you said you don't give a fuck about 2018 *even though it's on your chart.*

Then why post it, gramps?

And no, the numbers I posted don't show a steady decline in 2016...

2015-Q4: 0.6% 
2016-Q1: 2.4% (+)
2016-Q2: 1.2% (-)
2016-Q3: 2.4% (+)
2017-Q4: 2.0% (-)


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Not much here beyond proposals, and nothing to indicate QUANTITIES in comparison to Keystone levels. I'll look into this later today, and come back with some substantial information.
> Good night one & all.  1: 23AM here in Florida.



It shows the existing Keystone pipeline as well as the proposed Keystone XL pipeline.


----------



## schmidlap

protectionist said:


> Of course, it was impacted by the pandemic


How could that be, since Trump had continually assured the nation that he had that _"under control"_ ?

Let us dispassionately look at the record.

I shall provide you with a few documented, verbatim Sayings of Chairman Trump concerning the pandemic, and you are welcome to counter them with all the times he declared that it had contributed to the rise in unemployment during his regime.

Timeline of Trump’s Coronavirus Responses​



_*“We have it totally under control... It’s going to be just fine!”



*_
_*“China has been working very hard to contain the Coronavirus. 
The United States greatly appreciates their efforts and transparency. 
It will all work out well. In particular, 
on behalf of the American People, I want to thank President Xi!”




“We pretty much shut it down coming in from China.”




“I think the virus is going to be—it’s going to be fine.”




"Looks like by April, you know in theory when it gets a little warmer, it miraculously goes away.”




“The Coronavirus is very much under control in the USA… the Stock Market starting to look very good to me!”




“The 15 (cases in the US) within a couple of days is going to be down to close to zero.”




“We're going very substantially down, not up.”




"This is a flu. This is like a flu."




“It’s going to disappear. One day, it’s like a miracle, it will disappear.”




“If we have thousands or hundreds of thousands of people that get better just by, you know, 
sitting around and even going to work — some of them go to work, but they get better.”




“I think we’re doing a really good job in this country at keeping it down… 
a tremendous job at keeping it down.”




“You have to be calm. It’ll go away.”




“I like this stuff. I really get it. People are surprised that I understand it… 
Every one of these doctors said, ‘How do you know so much about this?’ 
Maybe I have a natural ability. 
Maybe I should have done that instead of running for president.”




“No, I’m not concerned at all!"*_​

​​​
​


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> The Nazi's were nationalists.


And Bernie Madoff is a Democrat.  Ho Hum.  And also, the Nazis wore hats. Oh well, that's it folks.  Can't wear hats anymore now. Nazis wore them.


----------



## Indeependent

Faun said:


> The Nazi's were nationalists.


You are an ego maniac.
Does that make you suck at what you do...write such bad code that no one can fire you?


----------



## protectionist

schmidlap said:


> How could that be, since Trump had continually assured the nation that he had that _"under control"_ ?
> 
> Let us dispassionately look at the record.
> 
> I shall provide you with a few documented, verbatim Sayings of Chairman Trump concerning the pandemic, and you are welcome to counter them with all the times he declared that it had contributed to the rise in unemployment during his regime.
> 
> Timeline of Trump’s Coronavirus Responses​
> View attachment 604384
> _*“We have it totally under control... It’s going to be just fine!”
> 
> View attachment 604385*_
> _*“China has been working very hard to contain the Coronavirus.
> The United States greatly appreciates their efforts and transparency.
> It will all work out well. In particular,
> on behalf of the American People, I want to thank President Xi!”
> 
> View attachment 604386
> “We pretty much shut it down coming in from China.”
> 
> View attachment 604387
> “I think the virus is going to be—it’s going to be fine.”
> 
> View attachment 604388
> "Looks like by April, you know in theory when it gets a little warmer, it miraculously goes away.”
> 
> View attachment 604389
> “The Coronavirus is very much under control in the USA… the Stock Market starting to look very good to me!”
> 
> View attachment 604390
> “The 15 (cases in the US) within a couple of days is going to be down to close to zero.”
> 
> View attachment 604391
> “We're going very substantially down, not up.”
> 
> View attachment 604392
> "This is a flu. This is like a flu."
> 
> View attachment 604393
> “It’s going to disappear. One day, it’s like a miracle, it will disappear.”
> 
> View attachment 604394
> “If we have thousands or hundreds of thousands of people that get better just by, you know,
> sitting around and even going to work — some of them go to work, but they get better.”
> 
> View attachment 604395
> “I think we’re doing a really good job in this country at keeping it down…
> a tremendous job at keeping it down.”
> 
> View attachment 604396
> “You have to be calm. It’ll go away.”
> 
> View attachment 604397
> “I like this stuff. I really get it. People are surprised that I understand it…
> Every one of these doctors said, ‘How do you know so much about this?’
> Maybe I have a natural ability.
> Maybe I should have done that instead of running for president.”
> 
> View attachment 604398
> “No, I’m not concerned at all!"*_​
> 
> ​​​
> ​


Since Trump is going to be president again in 2024, what will Democrats do after that ?  They seem to be cramming everything they can into these years now, knowing they'll never hold power again, once the illegals are all deported, and there's nobody left to vote for them.









						Biden's approval rating drops to new low of 33% on concerns about his handling of COVID, economy: poll
					

More than half of Americans disapprove of Biden's handling of the economy, COVID-19 and foreign policy in a new Quinnipiac University poll.




					news.yahoo.com


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> Words have meaning, gramps. Learn them. "Energy independence" is having enough energy for the country not including energy that's imported. Oil we get from Canada is "imported," regardless of how close we're tied with them. So the Keystone XL pipeline was never about energy independence.


Canada is essentially just another state of the US, and the US is just another province of Canada, as far as oil is concerned. You can think what you want. My thoughts about Canada have been locked in for 65 years, You're not going to change them, little boy.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> Too funny how now you said you don't give a fuck about 2018 *even though it's on your chart.*
> 
> Then why post it, gramps?
> 
> And no, the numbers I posted don't show a steady decline in 2016
> 2015-Q4: 0.6%
> 2016-Q1: 2.4% (+)
> 2016-Q2: 1.2% (-)
> 2016-Q3: 2.4% (+)
> 2017-Q4: 2.0% (-)



I said the numbers show "decline" in 2016 (not steady decline).  This is another aspect of leftist weirdness. They correct you on things you never said.

And as Faun's chart and the V-GRAPH both show, there was continuous (STEADY if you like) decline of Obama's GDPs in 2015, as well as STEADY increase of GDPs for Trump in 2017.

So, Mr DODGE, since the discussion was about the cartoons showing Obama's sinking ship (economy), and its rescue by Trump, all that is necessary to talk about for Trump is 2017, all 4 quarters. >  1.9........2.3........2.9........3.8

BTW - you are now claiming that Trumps Q4 of 2017 was 2.0.   Well,  isnt that ODD, since your chart showed that quarter to be* 3.8*.   Can't trust a Democrat.


----------



## schmidlap

protectionist said:


> ... Trump is going to be president again in 2024...


Wow. Of _what?_


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> And Bernie Madoff is a Democrat.  Ho Hum.  And also, the Nazis wore hats. Oh well, that's it folks.  Can't wear hats anymore now. Nazis wore them.



The Nazis were nationalists and conservatives are nationalists. You have a lot in common with them.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Since Trump is going to be president again in 2024...


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Canada is essentially just another state of the US, and the US is just another province of Canada, as far as oil is concerned. You can think what you want. My thoughts about Canada have been locked in for 65 years, You're not going to change them, little boy.



LOL

You're senile, gramps. Read this again, this time for comprehension... oil we get from Canada is imported.

Holyfuckingshit, are you ever nuts.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> I said the numbers show "decline" in 2016 (not steady decline).  This is another aspect of leftist weirdness. They correct you on things you never said.
> 
> And as Faun's chart and the V-GRAPH both show there was continuous (STEADY if you like) decline of Obama's GDPs in 2015, as well as STEADY increase of GDPsfor Trump in 2017.
> 
> So, Mr DODGE, since the discussion was about the cartoons showing Obama's sinking ship (economy), and its rescue by Trump, all that is necessary to talk about for Trump is 2017, all 4 quarters.



And going from 0.6% in Q4 of 2015 ... to ... 2.0% in Q4 of 2016 ... is decline, is it, mental case?


----------



## Indeependent

Faun said:


> And going from 0.6% in Q4 of 2015 ... to ... 2.0% in Q4 of 2016 ... is decline, is it, mental case?


There was a Decline...
2016-Q1: 2.4% (+)
2016-Q2: 1.2% (-)
Don't play with someone else's words.


----------



## Faun

Indeependent said:


> There was a Decline...
> 2016-Q1: 2.4% (+)
> 2016-Q2: 1.2% (-)
> Don't play with someone else's words.



That one quarter represents the whole year, does it, Spunky?


----------



## protectionist

schmidlap said:


> Wow. Of _what?_


The United States.  He's not a citizen of the WORLD, like Obama.


----------



## Indeependent

Faun said:


> That one quarter represents the whole year, does it, Spunky?


Nope.
In fact, Protectionist *should* have more specific and someone should explain that decline.


----------



## Indeependent

Faun said:


> That one quarter represents the whole year, does it, Spunky?


My name, by the way, is *Superior*.


----------



## protectionist

Indeependent said:


> There was a Decline...
> 2016-Q1: 2.4% (+)
> 2016-Q2: 1.2% (-)
> Don't play with someone else's words.


There were TWO declines in 2016.

Q3 -2.4...... Q4 - 2.0


----------



## Indeependent

protectionist said:


> There were TWO declines in 2016.
> 
> Q3 -2.4...... Q4 - 2.0


The next question is *why*?


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> That one quarter represents the whole year, does it, Spunky?


As I said. *TWO* QUARTERS had declines that year. Can you read your own chart ?


----------



## protectionist

Indeependent said:


> The next question is *why*?


I can answer that in 2 words > Barrack Obama.  If anybody doubts that, I suggest they look at the 4 quarters of 2017.


----------



## Indeependent

protectionist said:


> I can answer that in 2 words > Barrack Obama.  If anybody doubts that, I suggest they look at the 4 quarters of 2017.


I really want to know why.
What did Obama do?


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> It shows the existing Keystone pipeline as well as the proposed Keystone XL pipeline.


That's what I said Mr Parrot.  "PROPOSED".  Want a cracker ?


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> There were TWO declines in 2016.
> 
> Q3 -2.4...... Q4 - 2.0



So? And there were 2 increases. And for the year, GDP went from 0.6% to 2.0%.


----------



## protectionist

Indeependent said:


> I really want to know why.
> What did Obama do?


Cut back oil drilling.  Kept the corporate tax to a high of 39%.  Supported outsourcing to China.  Kept business regulation at a high level.  Supported the big banks and instead, used his FTC to go after small business like MUSIC TEACHERS (hey, that's ME folks), he kept illegal immigration active, with remittance losses to US businesses of $148 Billion/year. Good for China and Mexico. Bad for the USA. This is what happens when you have a GLOBALIST clown as POTUS, whose background was devoid of business experience, and was a "community organizer" (whatever that is)









						Yes, Obama’s Economic Policies Really Were That Bad.
					






					townhall.com
				












						Obama was terrible for economic growth
					

On Thursday we closed the book on the Obama economic “miracle” — and it’s a miracle we are not in a recession. Last week the Commerce Department released its third revision for fourth-quarter 2016 …




					nypost.com
				




Here's an interesting article from the far-left Washington Post, bashing Obama pretty hard for his lousy (and pro-big business) economic policies. It also foolishly brands Trump as >_ "trafficks in racist and nativist rhetoric"_, but it mostly praises Trump for his support of American workers > _"offering a wall of sorts to protect voters against neo-liberals who consolidate financial power, ship jobs abroad and replace paychecks with food stamps."_



			https://www.washingtonpost.com/posteverything/wp/2017/01/12/democrats-cant-win-until-they-recognize-how-bad-obamas-financial-policies-were/


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> So? And there were 2 increases. And for the year, GDP went from 0.6% to 2.0%.


 If you're trying to defend Obama on economics, you're fight a losing battle. Even the leftist Washington Post sharply disagrees with that. See the bottom link in Post # 1372.  read it slowly.


----------



## protectionist

schmidlap said:


> I shall provide you with a few documented, verbatim Sayings of Chairman Trump concerning the pandemic, and you are welcome to counter them with all the times he declared that it had contributed to the rise in unemployment during his regime.
> 
> Timeline of Trump’s Coronavirus Responses​
> View attachment 604384
> _*“We have it totally under control... It’s going to be just fine!”
> 
> View attachment 604385*_
> _*“China has been working very hard to contain the Coronavirus.
> The United States greatly appreciates their efforts and transparency.
> It will all work out well. In particular,
> on behalf of the American People, I want to thank President Xi!”
> 
> View attachment 604386
> “We pretty much shut it down coming in from China.”
> 
> View attachment 604387
> “I think the virus is going to be—it’s going to be fine.”
> 
> View attachment 604388
> "Looks like by April, you know in theory when it gets a little warmer, it miraculously goes away.”
> 
> View attachment 604389
> “The Coronavirus is very much under control in the USA… the Stock Market starting to look very good to me!”
> 
> View attachment 604390
> “The 15 (cases in the US) within a couple of days is going to be down to close to zero.”
> 
> View attachment 604391
> “We're going very substantially down, not up.”
> 
> View attachment 604392
> "This is a flu. This is like a flu."
> 
> View attachment 604393
> “It’s going to disappear. One day, it’s like a miracle, it will disappear.”
> 
> View attachment 604394
> “If we have thousands or hundreds of thousands of people that get better just by, you know,
> sitting around and even going to work — some of them go to work, but they get better.”
> 
> View attachment 604395
> “I think we’re doing a really good job in this country at keeping it down…
> a tremendous job at keeping it down.”
> 
> View attachment 604396
> “You have to be calm. It’ll go away.”
> 
> View attachment 604397
> “I like this stuff. I really get it. People are surprised that I understand it…
> Every one of these doctors said, ‘How do you know so much about this?’
> Maybe I have a natural ability.
> Maybe I should have done that instead of running for president.”
> 
> View attachment 604398
> “No, I’m not concerned at all!"*_​
> 
> ​​​
> ​


Here's another tactic of liberals.  They try to con you into believing false notions by cherry-picking words of their opponents that were spoken for example>> when the pandemic just began, and NOBODY then had a firm grasp on the future of it.

I could post a post similar to this one, with Democrats in early 2020, blabbering all sorts of things downplaying the pandemic (Ex. Nancy Pelosi in San Francisco's Chinatown on video, without a mask, in close proximity to people around her, and encouraging people to leave their homes and come to Chinatown - a densely packed shopping area.)


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> Nationalism is nothing more than isolation. It gives the country the leverage to govern itself. It can also do with its people as it sees fit. Get out of line, and you disappear. So what happened to the DOI, and freedom?  *It has also been used to legitimize racial, ethnic, and religious divisions, suppress or attack minorities, and undermine human rights and democratic traditions.[9] Radical nationalism combined with racial hatred was a key factor in the Holocaust perpetrated by Nazi Germany.**[19]*  I see you have no problem with that. It goes back to what I have been saying about you the whole time. You want power and control over others to say, "I got mine, and to hell with you." Like it or not, that is who you are.


You have absolutely NO UNDERSTANDING of what Nationalism is, more than what your leftist, maniac medias indoctrinate you.  All designed to perpetuate the left's insane open borders policies, as a way to get VOTES from foreigners, that they cant get from Americans.

And what makes you think _"I got mine" _so much, huh ?  I dont even own a car, you boob.

You also have NO UNDERSTANDING of my position on government, and worse yet, you jump to ludicrous conclusions about me, that have zero basis in reality.  As a racial minority person myself, I find it laughable that would try to peg me as a hater of racial minorities. What a stupid post you posted.
What racial hate there is in America, is almost entirely coming from the left against white people in Affirmative Action racial discrimination, racist CRT, and Biden's racist American Rescue Plan, which discriminates against whites.

*NA**TI**ON* - *a stable, historically developed community of people with a territory, economic life, distinctive culture, and language in common.
(Webster's New World College Dictionary, 5th ed.) *
.....and totally different than the multicultural mish-mash mess being dumped on us by Democrats, and Biden's open border (or NO border) policy.


----------



## schmidlap

protectionist said:


> ... when the pandemic just began, and NOBODY then had a firm grasp on the future of it.


On the other hand, there is the truth:

As Dr. Nancy Messonnier, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) official accurately warned on February 25, 2020 as reported by Fox News,




*“As more and more countries experience community spread, successful containment at our borders becomes harder and harder. Ultimately, we expect we will see community spread in this country. It’s not so much a question of if this will happen anymore, but rather more a question of when this will happen, and how many people in this country will have severe illness.”*​On the same day, the gasbag was bloviating,





*"Under control!", a "problem that's going to go away!", *
*"The people are getting better, they're all getting better!" *​
Yet, the failed casino operator and faded reality tv entertainer persisted in his typical flatulence long after, as documented above.



			
				protectionist said:
			
		

> ... Nancy Pelosi in San Francisco's Chinatown on video, without a mask, in close proximity to people around her, and encouraging people to leave their homes and come to Chinatown


Fake diversion fails. You need new material, not stale Trumpy crap that was thoroughly discredited long ago:


*Trump Adds New Falsehood to Pelosi/Chinatown Claims*​


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> Nationalism is Nazism. Protectionist is all for it. Are you?


Nationalism is NOT Nazism, you blithering IDIOT.


----------



## protectionist

schmidlap said:


> On the other hand, there is the truth:
> 
> As Dr. Nancy Messonnier, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) official accurately warned on February 25, 2020 as reported by Fox News,
> 
> View attachment 604486
> *“As more and more countries experience community spread, successful containment at our borders becomes harder and harder. Ultimately, we expect we will see community spread in this country. It’s not so much a question of if this will happen anymore, but rather more a question of when this will happen, and how many people in this country will have severe illness.”*​On the same day, the gasbag was bloviating,
> 
> 
> View attachment 604490
> *"Under control!", a "problem that's going to go away!", *
> *"The people are getting better, they're all getting better!" *​
> Yet, the failed casino operator and faded reality tv entertainer persisted in his typical flatulence long after, as documented above.
> 
> 
> Fake diversion fails. You need new material, not stale Trumpy crap that was thoroughly discredited long ago:
> 
> 
> *Trump Adds New Falsehood to Pelosi/Chinatown Claims*​


So where is the FALSEHOOD ?  This link confirms exactly what I said about Pelosi and Chinatown. And Trump's criticism of her was perfectly correct.   She went there and urged people to leave their homes and go there, in a crowded place, exactly against the advice that was given to socially distance, and not go to crowded places.

Here it is from YOUR LINK >>  _"Pelosi did walk the streets of Chinatown Feb. 24 and urged people to return to its shops and restaurants."_



> *Pelosi, Feb. 24:* [W]e should come to Chinatown. Precautions have been taken by our city. We know that there is concern surrounding tourism, traveling all throughout the world, but we think it’s very safe to be in Chinatown and hope that others will come. It’s lovely here. The food is delicious, the shops are prospering, the parade was great. Walking tours continue. Please come and visit and enjoy Chinatown


There you have it. Pelosi "bloviating"


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> "National Socialism," FruitLoops. That's not the same as Socialism.


Look, the whole conversation has gotten ridiculous. There is no need to descend to the level of a moron who tries to equate nationalism with Hitler's Nazi party.

Nationalism is simply a HEALTHY policy that recognizes what defines a nation.  And what defines it is primarily language, but also law, music and other cultural characteristics that the inhabitants of the nation have IN COMMON.

For BWK, and others totally lost on the concept of nationalism, here's a question for you. Guess why these countries names are all the same as their language ?  >> Russia/Russian, Sweden/Swedish, France/French, Italy/Italian, Greece/Greek, Germany/German, Spain/Spanish, China/Chinese, Japan/Japanese.

Starting to get the hang of it ?


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> The United States.  He's not a citizen of the WORLD, like Obama.


Show us Obamas world citizenship papers.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> Look, the whole conversation has gotten ridiculous. There is no need to descend to the level of a moron who tries to equate nationalism with Hitler's Nazi party.
> 
> Nationalism is simply a HEALTHY policy that recognizes what defines a nation.  And what defines it is primarily language, but also law, music and other cultural characteristics that the inhabitants of the nation have IN COMMON.
> 
> For BWK, and others totally lost on the concept of nationalism, here's a question for you. Guess why these countries names are all the same as their language ?  >> Russia/Russian, Sweden/Swedish, France/French, Italy/Italian, Greece/Greek, Germany/German, Spain/Spanish, China/Chinese, Japan/Japanese.
> 
> Starting to get the hang of it ?


Why not descend to that level, when the result is the same as the Nazi party? Can you imagine what happens to minorities in this country when you do away with civil rights, human rights, voting rights, and the Constitution? Do you know? That's what Nationalism stands for. I provided you with the precise definition of what is involved with Nationalism. You aren't fooling anyone here. We know who and what you are. And you continue to be very accommodating to our narrative.

*It has also been used to legitimize racial, ethnic, and religious divisions, suppress or attack minorities, and undermine human rights and democratic traditions.[9] Radical nationalism combined with racial hatred was a key factor in the Holocaust perpetrated by Nazi Germany.  *And yet, I don't know what it means.  Right Sling Blade, no one knows better than you. Your alternative reality is what's lost.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> You have absolutely NO UNDERSTANDING of what Nationalism is, more than what your leftist, maniac medias indoctrinate you.  All designed to perpetuate the left's insane open borders policies, as a way to get VOTES from foreigners, that they cant get from Americans.
> 
> And what makes you think _"I got mine" _so much, huh ?  I dont even own a car, you boob.
> 
> You also have NO UNDERSTANDING of my position on government, and worse yet, you jump to ludicrous conclusions about me, that have zero basis in reality.  As a racial minority person myself, I find it laughable that would try to peg me as a hater of racial minorities. What a stupid post you posted.
> What racial hate there is in America, is almost entirely coming from the left against white people in Affirmative Action racial discrimination, racist CRT, and Biden's racist American Rescue Plan, which discriminates against whites.
> 
> *NA**TI**ON* - *a stable, historically developed community of people with a territory, economic life, distinctive culture, and language in common.
> (Webster's New World College Dictionary, 5th ed.) *
> .....and totally different than the multicultural mish-mash mess being dumped on us by Democrats, and Biden's open border (or NO border) policy.


Lol, can you drive?


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> Nationalism is NOT Nazism, you blithering IDIOT.


Look guys, he must have a new definition.      😂    🤪


----------



## BWK

Faun said:


> LOLOLOL
> 
> Dumbfuck, again... energy independence is meeting our energy needs without needing to import energy. and dumbfuck, again... tar sands oil from Canada, traveling through the Keystone pipeline, (are ya sitting down because this might shock you) .... *is imported*. So it doesn't contribute to our energy independence.


Did protectionist forget to tell you about the threats to the Ogallala aquifer? Mid-Ohio Valley Climate Corner: Tar Sands oil extraction continues to threaten climate You know, because oil is more important than clean water right?


----------



## BWK

Faun said:


>


Wait a minute, 2024? But what about the copious evidence?


----------



## Dayton3

I loathe Joe Biden and I desperately pray he is not president as soon as possible.

But Donald Trump is a truly loathsome person.    He is the Charlie Sheen of American politics.


----------



## protectionist

schmidlap said:


> On the other hand, there is the truth:
> 
> As Dr. Nancy Messonnier, the Centers for Disease Control and Prevention (CDC) official accurately warned on February 25, 2020 as reported by Fox News,
> 
> View attachment 604486
> *“As more and more countries experience community spread, successful containment at our borders becomes harder and harder. Ultimately, we expect we will see community spread in this country. It’s not so much a question of if this will happen anymore, but rather more a question of when this will happen, and how many people in this country will have severe illness.”*​On the same day, the gasbag was bloviating,
> 
> 
> View attachment 604490
> *"Under control!", a "problem that's going to go away!", *
> *"The people are getting better, they're all getting better!" *​
> Yet, the failed casino operator and faded reality tv entertainer persisted in his typical flatulence long after, as documented above.
> 
> 
> Fake diversion fails. You need new material, not stale Trumpy crap that was thoroughly discredited long ago:
> 
> 
> *Trump Adds New Falsehood to Pelosi/Chinatown Claims*​


Here's another fly in your ointment >>









						PANDEMIC OVER? Libs celebrate in streets, pop champagne, dance, hug, breathe germs. No one says Covid ‘SUPER SPREADER’
					

Every Trump campaign rally we heard nothing but how dangerous and irresponsible it is to gather together in large numbers during a pandemic. But that’s all over, now, because Trump lost and t…




					therightscoop.com


----------



## protectionist

Dayton3 said:


> I loathe Joe Biden and I desperately pray he is not president as soon as possible.
> 
> But Donald Trump is a truly loathsome person.    He is the Charlie Sheen of American politics.


He was elected to to fix the broken economy left to us by Obama, get rid of ISIS, and protect our 2nd amendment rights.  He did all that very well.  Wasn't elected be an altar boy.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> Wait a minute, 2024? But what about the copious evidence?


HA HA HA.  Democrats are running around crazy, coming up all sorts of charges against Trump - anything they can concoct. In the meantime, Americans just laugh at them and are set on re-electing Trump in 2024, if Biden's millions of illegal aliens + fraud dont screw it up.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> Show us Obamas world citizenship papers.


It's his speech, not papers. You never heard ?  Information-deprived again ?


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


>


Plans already being made for the 2024 Trump presidency.  DeSantis possible VP pick.  He won't be announcing it to be a black woman.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> Why not descend to that level, when the result is the same as the Nazi party? Can you imagine what happens to minorities in this country when you do away with civil rights, human rights, voting rights, and the Constitution? Do you know? That's what Nationalism stands for. I provided you with the precise definition of what is involved with Nationalism. You aren't fooling anyone here. We know who and what you are. And you continue to be very accommodating to our narrative.
> 
> *It has also been used to legitimize racial, ethnic, and religious divisions, suppress or attack minorities, and undermine human rights and democratic traditions.[9] Radical nationalism combined with racial hatred was a key factor in the Holocaust perpetrated by Nazi Germany.  *And yet, I don't know what it means.  Right Sling Blade, no one knows better than you. Your alternative reality is what's lost.


It is only because of the goofball indoctrination from leftist media that you've been spoon-fed, that you are talking about all this unrelated jibberish about civil rights, which has NOTHING TO DO WITH NATIONALISM.

Why are you yammering about > _"do away with civil rights, human rights, voting rights, and the Constitution"_  Nobody's talking about that.  Here I am talking about a nation being of a single language and culture, and you start blabbering about civil rights, and people losing rights.

NO FOOL.  Nationalism, does not stand for that or anything remotely connected with that. All that trash talk is nothing but your leftist, gooneybird propaganda, which you obviously have been totally SUCKERED by. That is your "narrative".  Food for FOOLS.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> Lol, can you drive?


Yes.  I once drove from California to Florida.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> Look guys, he must have a new definition.      😂    🤪


Same definition that has existed since the rise of nation-states, centuries ago, based on LANGUAGE differences.  Back to the 8th grade for you.

Here's THE definition of Nationalism.  READ it.  LEARN it.  Then you can stop making a FOOL out of yourself >>

*NATION* - *a stable, historically developed community of people with a territory, economic life, distinctive culture, and language in common.
(Webster's New World College Dictionary, 5th ed.)*
.....and totally different than the multicultural mish-mash mess being dumped on us by Democrats, and Biden's open border (or NO border) policy.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Faun said:


> He also had the worst quarter on record with a drop of 31.2%. Overall for 2020 was -3.4% and for his 4 years was 1.3%.


Thanks to Democrats shutting down the economy.


----------



## protectionist

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Thanks to Democrats shutting down the economy.


Faun knows that. He is a notorious scammer, who is dumb enough to think he fooling somebody.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> Did protectionist forget to tell you about the threats to the Ogallala aquifer? Mid-Ohio Valley Climate Corner: Tar Sands oil extraction continues to threaten climate You know, because oil is more important than clean water right?


If you were concerned about clean water (which is in drastic short supply in many areas) you wouldn't be comfortable with millions of illegal aliens streaming into the country.





__





						Current Map | U.S. Drought Monitor
					






					droughtmonitor.unl.edu


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> He also had the worst quarter on record with a drop of 31.2%. Overall for 2020 was -3.4% and for his 4 years was 1.3%.


  As YOU KNOW perfectly well (as does everyone else) the drop of 31.2% drop was not something that_ "he had", -_ it was  related to the lockdowns perpetrated by Democrats.
You're getting boring.  Ho hum. 

You know what rhymes with Faun ?  >> Yawn****


----------



## Dayton3

protectionist said:


> He was elected to to fix the broken economy left to us by Obama, get rid of ISIS, and protect our 2nd amendment rights.  He did all that very well.  Wasn't elected be an altar boy.



No.    But that doesn't mean he should've wallowed in the sewer.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Dayton3 said:


> No.    But that doesn't mean he should've wallowed in the sewer.


Can you be a little bit more specific?  You are blathering!


----------



## Dayton3

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Can you be a little bit more specific?  You are blathering!


I'm referring to Donald Trumps disgusting personal behavior including his crudity and vulgarity.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> What gun control policy?? List the actions he's taken to restrict guns....


He hasn't DONE much to restrict guns, but I only posted about his POLICIES, not his ACTIONS.

Getting back to his policies they are rather fascist as I noted.
*1) Banning ‘Assault Weapons’ *​*2) Banning ‘High-Capacity Magazines’*​*3) Background Checks on ALL Gun Sales*​*4) Eliminating Immunity for Gun Manufacturers*​Note:  _“Hell yes, we’re going to take away your AR-15, your AK-47”, _Beto O'Rourke said. (The AR-15 and the AK-47 can only be legally sold as semiautomatic weapons in the U.S.- one shot fired with each pull of the trigger.)
Biden said to O'Rourke > "“he’s coming” for Beto O’Rourke, if he’s elected President. This is in reference to Biden’s interest in having O’Rourke be part of his potential future team. 
And after accepting O’Rourke’s endorsement , Biden told Beto that if elected President, Beto would be the one to _“take care of the gun problem, you’re going to be the one who leads this effort”_ (see the moment here).


----------



## protectionist

Dayton3 said:


> I'm referring to Donald Trumps disgusting personal behavior including his crudity and vulgarity.


That does not sound "specific"


----------



## Turtlesoup

Dayton3 said:


> I'm referring to Donald Trumps disgusting personal behavior including his crudity and vulgarity.


Trump is mild for a new yorker...

Maybe you need grow up then if you are so easily offended by Trumps comments.


----------



## schmidlap

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Thanks to Democrats shutting down the economy.


Now that the economy has recovered from the ravages of trumpery, the focus must be on bringing inflation under control.
Booming U.S. Economy Ripples World-Wide​Surging American demand draws investment from overseas with supply chains​working to keep pace and driving up prices​February 16, 2022
*WALL STREET JOURNAL*​


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Dayton3 said:


> I'm referring to Donald Trumps disgusting personal behavior including his crudity and vulgarity.


Such as?  I am betting you have no examples.


----------



## Dayton3

protectionist said:


> That does not sound "specific"


His chasing women for example.


----------



## Dayton3

Turtlesoup said:


> Trump is mild for a new yorker...
> 
> Maybe you need grow up then if you are so easily offended by Trumps comments.


I wouldn't want anyone from New York leading this country at this time.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Dayton3 said:


> His chasing women for example.


What does that have to do with his performance as President?  Absolutely nothing.


----------



## Dayton3

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> What does that have to do with his performance as President?  Absolutely nothing.


It has to do with the kind of person I want (or don't want) to lead this nation.   Just as it had to do with President Clinton.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Dayton3 said:


> It has to do with the kind of person I want (or don't want) to lead this nation.   Just as it had to do with President Clinton.


One has nothing to do with the other.  Perhaps that is your own guilt being projected?


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> He hasn't DONE much to restrict guns, but I only posted about his POLICIES, not his ACTIONS.
> 
> Getting back to his policies they are rather fascist as I noted.
> *1) Banning ‘Assault Weapons’ *​*2) Banning ‘High-Capacity Magazines’*​*3) Background Checks on ALL Gun Sales*​*4) Eliminating Immunity for Gun Manufacturers*​Note:  _“Hell yes, we’re going to take away your AR-15, your AK-47”, _Beto O'Rourke said. (The AR-15 and the AK-47 can only be legally sold as semiautomatic weapons in the U.S.- one shot fired with each pull of the trigger.)
> Biden said to O'Rourke > "“he’s coming” for Beto O’Rourke, if he’s elected President. This is in reference to Biden’s interest in having O’Rourke be part of his potential future team.
> And after accepting O’Rourke’s endorsement , Biden told Beto that if elected President, Beto would be the one to _“take care of the gun problem, you’re going to be the one who leads this effort”_ (see the moment here).


Do you know what an assault weapon is? We might as well be carrying grenades and Bazookas around. That's what an assault weapon is.


----------



## BWK

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> One has nothing to do with the other.  Perhaps that is your own guilt being projected?





    If this is an example of my own guilt being projected, please, bring me more.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> That does not sound "specific"


It sounds like you don't have an argument to his.


----------



## Dayton3

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> One has nothing to do with the other.  Perhaps that is your own guilt being projected?


Guilt?    For what?


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> Do you know what an assault weapon is? We might as well be carrying grenades and Bazookas around. That's what an assault weapon is.


There seems to not really be any clear definition of "assault weapon", but the closest to it I think might be a fully automatic rifle, that shoots bullets in bursts, rather than 1 at a time.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> It sounds like you don't have an argument to his.


I'm not the one claiming to have an argument about Trump's behavior, the other poster was doing that.


----------



## protectionist

schmidlap said:


> Now that the economy has recovered from the ravages of trumpery, the focus must be on bringing inflation under control.
> Booming U.S. Economy Ripples World-Wide​Surging American demand draws investment from overseas with supply chains​working to keep pace and driving up prices​February 16, 2022
> *WALL STREET JOURNAL*​


First thing to do to get inflation under control, is get rid of Joe Biden.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> There seems to not really be any clear definition of "assault weapon", but the closest to it I think might be a fully automatic rifle, that shoots bullets in bursts, rather than 1 at a time.


If you can explain to us all intelligently how a fully automatic assault rifle is any different than a grenade or Bazooka, in the damage it can do, I'm all ears; *Since an automatic weapon like the AR-15 can fire 400 rounds per minute, this happens pretty quickly. T*hat's definition enough for me.


----------



## BWK

protectionist said:


> First thing to do to get inflation under control, is get rid of Joe Biden.


*The coronavirus pandemic warped global supply and demand patterns, causing a mismatch that has driven prices higher. Bringing an end to the pandemic will help return those patterns to normal. The steps Biden is taking now could have a limited effect but won’t be felt for some time.  *Biden doesn't have shit to do with it. And Republicans fight tooth and nail to keep the pandemic alive and well. Those are the folks we need to get rid of. They aren't interested in solving the real problems. They want to exacerbate them.


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Dayton3 said:


> Guilt?    For what?


Your own crudity and vulgarity.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> If you can explain to us all intelligently how a fully automatic assault rifle is any different than a grenade or Bazooka, in the damage it can do, I'm all ears; *Since an automatic weapon like the AR-15 can fire 400 rounds per minute, this happens pretty quickly. T*hat's definition enough for me.


Misinformed, ignorant, brainwashed idiot victims of leftist propaganda go around saying stupid things like >>_ "_*Since an automatic weapon like the AR-15 can fire 400 rounds per minute,"*

Informed, knowledgable, intelligent people know that the AR-15 is a SEMI-automatic rifle, that only fires one round with each pull of the trigger.

They also know that there are times when a fully automatic gun (assault rifle) would be necessary for self-defense.


----------



## protectionist

BWK said:


> *The coronavirus pandemic warped global supply and demand patterns, causing a mismatch that has driven prices higher. Bringing an end to the pandemic will help return those patterns to normal. The steps Biden is taking now could have a limited effect but won’t be felt for some time.  *Biden doesn't have shit to do with it. And Republicans fight tooth and nail to keep the pandemic alive and well. Those are the folks we need to get rid of. They aren't interested in solving the real problems. They want to exacerbate them.


FALSE!...FALSE!....FALSE!

1.  Biden's stoppage of the Keystone XL pipeline and drilling on federal land, caused a reduction in refining, and thus a reduction in supply, driving gas prices to DOUBLE what they were when Trump left > $1.89/gallon at my corner gas station.

2.  Biden's opening of the Mexican border allowing millions of unvetted illegal aliens to stream in, and then flying them to Texas, Florida, et al states, has caused a housing shortage, and rents to skyrocket.  Rents have jumped 200-300% in many cases.

3.  Democrats are who have kept the pandemic lockdowns going, wrecking the economy.  Pelosi refused to allow stimulus checks to be sent in 2020, in order to keep the economy bad to hurt Trump's chances for re-election.

Strike 1.........Strike 2.........Strike 3.,,,,,,,,,  You're OUT.


----------



## Dayton3

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Your own crudity and vulgarity.



You think I'm known for being crude and vulgar?   

Have you ever seen any evidence of this?


----------



## Admiral Rockwell Tory

Dayton3 said:


> You think I'm known for being crude and vulgar?
> 
> Have you ever seen any evidence of this?


You are a liberal.  It goes with the territory!


----------



## Dayton3

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> You are a liberal.  It goes with the territory!



No one has ever described me as "liberal".    I don't know where you get such ideas.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> He was elected to to fix the broken economy left to us by Obama, get rid of ISIS, and protect our 2nd amendment rights.  He did all that very well.  Wasn't elected be an altar boy.


LOLOL 

By "broken economy," you mean adding over 16 million jobs during 83 consecutive months of job growth in the private sector, 2% real GDP and a record high stock market.

As always, gramps, you prove yourself to be fucked in the head.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Plans already being made for the 2024 Trump presidency.  DeSantis possible VP pick.  He won't be announcing it to be a black woman.



Oh? Who's planning it?


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> Same definition that has existed since the rise of nation-states, centuries ago, based on LANGUAGE differences.  Back to the 8th grade for you.
> 
> Here's THE definition of Nationalism.  READ it.  LEARN it.  Then you can stop making a FOOL out of yourself >>
> 
> *NATION* - *a stable, historically developed community of people with a territory, economic life, distinctive culture, and language in common.
> (Webster's New World College Dictionary, 5th ed.)*
> .....and totally different than the multicultural mish-mash mess being dumped on us by Democrats, and Biden's open border (or NO border) policy.



LOLOLOL 

Retard, that's the definition of _*"nation,"*_ not, _"nationalism."_


----------



## Faun

Admiral Rockwell Tory said:


> Thanks to Democrats shutting down the economy.


You mean thanks to Trump recommending the states do that...



_"Therefore, my administration is recommending that all Americans, including the young and healthy, work to engage in schooling from home when possible, avoid gathering in groups of more than 10 people, avoid discretionary travel and avoid eating and drinking in bars, restaurants, and public food courts." ~ Donald Trump, 3.16.2020_​


----------



## BothWings

JackOfNoTrades said:


> And..as predicted, the deficit/righteous/God fearing conservatives are flocking back to the mountain once
> again proclaiming anyone with a "D" after their name...to be the Devil!
> Trump is our savior!!  Yeah..about that. Assuming he doesn't get snared in the mountain of legal proceedings
> coming his way, he's going to have to get around people like DeSantis, whom I predict is going to be the one
> who ultimately shows Trump the sidelines.
> 
> You guys are getting way too predictable.


Still waiting for the legal proceedings they threatened him with in 2016...and 2017...and 2018...and 2019....and 2020....and 2021.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> As YOU KNOW perfectly well (as does everyone else) the drop of 31.2% drop was not something that_ "he had", -_ it was  related to the lockdowns perpetrated by Democrats.
> You're getting boring.  Ho hum.
> 
> You know what rhymes with Faun ?  >> Yawn****



LOL

Retard, ALL of the states shut down, including those run by Republicans. They started doing that the very next day after Trump said...



_"Therefore, my administration is recommending that all Americans, including the young and healthy, work to engage in schooling from home when possible, avoid gathering in groups of more than 10 people, avoid discretionary travel and avoid eating and drinking in bars, restaurants, and public food courts." ~ Donald Trump, 3.16.2020_​


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> He hasn't DONE much to restrict guns, but I only posted about his POLICIES, not his ACTIONS.
> 
> Getting back to his policies they are rather fascist as I noted.
> *1) Banning ‘Assault Weapons’ *​*2) Banning ‘High-Capacity Magazines’*​*3) Background Checks on ALL Gun Sales*​*4) Eliminating Immunity for Gun Manufacturers*​Note:  _“Hell yes, we’re going to take away your AR-15, your AK-47”, _Beto O'Rourke said. (The AR-15 and the AK-47 can only be legally sold as semiautomatic weapons in the U.S.- one shot fired with each pull of the trigger.)
> Biden said to O'Rourke > "“he’s coming” for Beto O’Rourke, if he’s elected President. This is in reference to Biden’s interest in having O’Rourke be part of his potential future team.
> And after accepting O’Rourke’s endorsement , Biden told Beto that if elected President, Beto would be the one to _“take care of the gun problem, you’re going to be the one who leads this effort”_ (see the moment here).



Policies are actions, gramps. Otherwise, they're just words.


----------



## JackOfNoTrades

BothWings said:


> Still waiting for the legal proceedings they threatened him with in 2016...and 2017...and 2018...and 2019....and 2020....and 2021.


Sorry Mr Peabody, had to get the wayback machine out for this one. 
He's already embroiled in legal proceedings, and the January 6th commission still hasn't finalized its report to give to the DOJ.
He got a PR gift in the two attorneys for USNYC walking away. So..there's that small victory.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> FALSE!...FALSE!....FALSE!
> 
> 1.  Biden's stoppage of the Keystone XL pipeline and drilling on federal land, caused a reduction in refining, and thus a reduction in supply, driving gas prices to DOUBLE what they were when Trump left > $1.89/gallon at my corner gas station.



You're either lying or You're demented or both, gramps. It's both, from what I see.

In reality, Biden cancelled a pipeline which had never transported a drop of crude. So that did not reduce supply. 

And Biden never stopped drilling on federal lands. He prevented new drilling from happening in the future. Current drilling is still ongoing. So that too did not reduce supply.

And production in the U.S. is up as is importing oil, so supply is up on his watch. As always, you have no fucking idea what you're rambling about.


----------



## BothWings

JackOfNoTrades said:


> Sorry Mr Peabody, had to get the wayback machine out for this one.
> He's already embroiled in legal proceedings, and the January 6th commission still hasn't finalized its report to give to the DOJ.
> He got a PR gift in the two attorneys for USNYC walking away. So..there's that small victory.


Yup, surrrre it is. Same old story.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> LOLOL
> 
> By "broken economy," you mean adding over 16 million jobs during 83 consecutive months of job growth in the private sector, 2% real GDP and a record high stock market.
> 
> As always, gramps, you prove yourself to be fucked in the head.


I've already EDUCATED you enough in this thread, puppy.  I've turned all my attentions now to my Ukraine threads.


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> I've already EDUCATED you enough in this thread, puppy.  I've turned all my attentions now to my Ukraine threads.



LOL

Here's education, gramps...

16 million jobs during 83 consecutive months of job growth in the private sector, 2% real GDP and a record high stock market.


----------



## protectionist

Faun said:


> LOL
> 
> Here's education, gramps...
> 
> 16 million jobs during 83 consecutive months of job growth in the private sector, 2% real GDP and a record high stock market.


UKRAINE


----------



## Faun

protectionist said:


> UKRAINE



LOLOL 

Your desperate diversion is noted and laughed at, gramps. 

Still, in regards to the economy Obama handed Trump...

16 million jobs during 83 consecutive months of job growth in the private sector, 2% real GDP and a record high stock market.


----------



## Colin norris

protectionist said:


> I've already EDUCATED you enough in this thread, puppy.  I've turned all my attentions now to my Ukraine threads.


Who are you supporting in this conflict? 
Be brave and admit it. See how good you are now big mouth.


----------



## BWK

Colin norris said:


> Who are you supporting in this conflict?
> Be brave and admit it. See how good you are now big mouth.


And the choices are, Ukraine, or Trump/Putin.


----------



## Colin norris

BWK said:


> And the choices are, Ukraine, or Trump/Putin.


I knew when posed with admitting to supporting communism he would back out.


----------



## rightnow909

Faun said:


> Y
> ​​_"Therefore, my administration is recommending that all Americans, including the young and healthy, work to engage in schooling from home when possible, avoid gathering in groups of more than 10 people, avoid discretionary travel and avoid eating and drinking in bars, restaurants, and public food courts." ~ Donald Trump, 3.16.2020_​


That was TWO years ago

Did anyone accumulate any KNOWLEDGE in those 2 years?

or was everyone just sitting around twiddling his thumbs... like bidim in his basement 2019, too scared to leave and actually campaign (which btw is just another way we have of knowing he did NOT win).



+


----------



## BWK

rightnow909 said:


> That was TWO years ago
> 
> Did anyone accumulate any KNOWLEDGE in those 2 years?
> 
> or was everyone just sitting around twiddling his thumbs... like bidim in his basement 2019, too scared to leave and actually campaign (which btw is just another way we have of knowing he did NOT win).
> 
> 
> 
> +


Trump sure as hell didn't. He called it a hoax, then told the truth to Bob Woodward. LOL! Some fucking teacher he was.


----------



## schmidlap

The Purge said:


> Perhaps the optimistic outcome of this recent poll would actually entice Donald Trump to join the presidential race in 2024.
> 
> The former president has repeatedly said that he is looking at the prospect “very seriously” but “it’s a bit too soon” to launch his bid.
> 
> According to a May 2021 poll, Donald Trump will be the clear winner if he ran in the 2024 presidential election against Vice President Kamala Harris.


A poll this far ahead of the 2024 election should include a weather forecast for election day.

It's impossible to assess how many Republican politicians publicly make excuses for and pay lip service to Trump to avoid yet another of Vendetta Boy's pissy tantrumps being directed at them, but his having lost the popular vote twice, lost his Party the senate and the house, as well as the presidency in one term, and whose Weird Worshipers were incited to attack Congress by his baseless lie about a _"Landslide!" are,_ for the most part, loathe to run with the hefty pantload.

_“You know, he’s probably going to be the next president,”_ Sununu (R) said of Trump, musing about his _“experience,” “passion,” “sense of integrity” _and the_ “rationale”_ he brought to his tweets. ​​As the room quieted to see where he was going with this, he paused, then yelled: ​
“*Nah, I’m just kidding! He’s FUCKING CRAZY!*_”_​





The ballroom roared with laughter. _“ARE YOU KIDDING?! Come on. You guys are buying that? I love it … He just stresses me out so much! ... I’m going to deny I ever said it.”_​​*It didn’t stop there:* “_The press often will ask me if I think Donald Trump is crazy. And I’ll say it this way: I don't think he’s so crazy that_ you could put him in a mental institution. _But I think if he were in one, he ain’t getting out!”_​


----------



## Esdraelon

schmidlap said:


> but his having lost the popular vote twice,


First, America has never, not once, elected a president by the "popular vote".  America is not a democracy, as I assume you know.  Second, there are tens of millions of Americans who doubt the 2020 election was legitimate due to some VERY sketchy irregularities that the Left immediately began to deny and which they allowed NO INVESTIGATION OF.  Not even the courts behaved fairly.  First they were dismissing claims because they were made too early, then because they were made too late.  At this juncture, none of them really matters any longer.

What DOES matter, Schleprock, is the FACT that just because you and your media parrot each other, that does NOT create a reality that you can IMPOSE on nearly half the electorate.  You folks REALLY, REALLY need to internalize this before this November.  America is teetering on a knife's edge.  
All that was needed to sway opinion toward accepting Biden was to give even an appearance of concern for fairness by our courts and media.  We who saw the irregularities, and they were MANIFOLD, also saw the Left and their media whores doing nothing but fighting an investigation every step of the way.  They continue to sue to stop every attempt to canvass to prove there were illegal votes.  Evidence continues to surface anyway.  Denying its legitimacy does not invalidate it.

Going forward, America can return to trust in the ballot or America can collapse into chaos.  It's our choice and if we make the wrong one, this nation will fall.  Only a fool will believe they can compel obedience from tens of millions of Americans.  This nation was and always will be a union of CHOICE.


----------



## schmidlap

Esdraelon said:


> First, America has never, not once, elected a president by the "popular vote".


Elections are not _determined_ by popular vote. That does not mean that there is not a popular vote. Trump, lost the popular vote twice - by 2.8 million, and then by 7.1 million. He lied the first time, claiming that 3-5 million bogus invisible people had all voted against him, and he lied the second time, claiming that he had won in an inexplicable _"Landslide!"_


Esdraelon said:


> Second, there are tens of millions of Americans who doubt the 2020 election was legitimate


Elections are not determined by doubts, lies, or wishful thinking. They are determined by counting votes, recounting and auditing them if deemed appropriate, and each of the fifty states certifying their results, with legal appeals available to any disgruntled loser. Those certified results are then formally recognized by the Congress of the inited States with the Vice President presiding, followed by a peaceful transfer of power.


Esdraelon said:


> What DOES matter, Schleprock, is the FACT that just because you and your media parrot each other, that does NOT create a reality that you can IMPOSE on nearly half the electorate.


What _truly_ matters, Estrogen, is that our democratic process, with all its provisions to insure accuracy and respect the will of the People achieved in 2020 what Trump's own Republican elections cybersecurity expert acknowledged was the most safe and secure election in U.S. history.

Cry Baby Losers can whine that they won in a "Landslide!" but, if they cannot contrive any credible evidence to support their lie that can satisfy reasonable evidentiary demands, their bleating has no value.

What are the prospects of an elderly loser, twice impeached, who was thrown out of office by the will of the People, whose final act was to incite his goons, via his lie, to violently assault Congress and the outnumbered police defending democracy against them, amidst multiple investigations of criminal and civil offenses, being the ideal nominee of any political party?


----------



## Seymour Flops

rightwinger said:


> I hope he runs
> Republicans deserve him
> 
> If Trump runs, count on Biden running again
> 
> He knows how to beat him


The hiding in the basement strategy again?


----------



## konradv

Seymour Flops said:


> The hiding in the basement strategy again?


When you’re running against Trump, that’s a viable strategy.  Donnie will make a fool of himself and basically give the election away.  Go Joe, you’re a genius, particularly when considering the alternative.


----------



## Seymour Flops

konradv said:


> When you’re running against Trump, that’s a viable strategy.  Donnie will make a fool of himself and basically give the election away.  Go Joe, you’re a genius, particularly when considering the alternative.


Credit should go to his Team.  All the credit, clearly.  The hide-uncle-joe-in-the-basement-and-let-the-media-do-the-heavy-lifting strategy did work for them.  Not to mention being in control of counting the votes of course.  That win goes to his people, not him. 

The big guy won't mind.  Not as long as he gets his ten percent.


----------



## konradv

Seymour Flops said:


> Credit should go to his Team.  All the credit, clearly.  The hide-uncle-joe-in-the-basement-and-let-the-media-do-the-heavy-lifting strategy did work for them.  Not to mention being in control of counting the votes of course.  That win goes to his people, not him.
> 
> The big guy won't mind.  Not as long as he gets his ten percent.


So what?  He’s president and Trump isn’t.


----------



## schmidlap

BWK said:


> And the choices are, Ukraine, or Trump/Putin.


The record shows that Putin conspired to help Trump in 2016, and Zelenskyy refused to contrive fake charges against Trump's opponent in 2020.

Much has and will continue to change, of course, but there is no reason to think their positions would differ in 2024 - especially if Trump were to keep dumping on NATO and praising Putin.


----------



## Michael1985

Kilroy2 said:


> The poll seems to have anointed Harris as the  winner of the Democrat primary.  They also poll her include Michelle Obama and I wasn't even aware that she is interested in running. Then Cortez is mentioned.  Looks like repubs are hoping for a woman  to run as it worked out for them previously. They figure it will be Trumps best shot to win.
> 
> They don't even mention Bernie.  Who in previous polls crushed Trump.
> 
> Hmm, interesting.



I don't believe M. Obama is now nor ever has been interested in running. It's nothing more than a media fantasy.


----------



## toobfreak

JackOfNoTrades said:


> You guys are getting way too predictable.



^^^^ AS STATED by the most PREDICTABLE idiot on the forum.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

rightwinger said:


> I hope he runs
> Republicans deserve him
> 
> If Trump runs, count on Biden running again
> 
> He knows how to beat him











						RealClearPolitics - Election Other - President Biden Job Approval
					

RealClearPolitics - Election Other - President Biden Job Approval




					www.realclearpolitics.com
				












						Illegal Immigration Is About To Surge. Biden's Plan Is To Open The Border
					

Federal border authorities are already overwhelmed, and Title 42 is still in place. As bad as things are, they’re about to get much worse.




					thefederalist.com
				













						Why Joe Biden’s Defense Budget Is Russia and China's Dream Come True
					

The Biden Administration’s defense budget request fails to account for the world in which our warfighters must operate.




					www.19fortyfive.com
				




You're living in your own demented world


----------



## konradv

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - President Biden Job Approval
> 
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - President Biden Job Approval
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realclearpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal Immigration Is About To Surge. Biden's Plan Is To Open The Border
> 
> 
> Federal border authorities are already overwhelmed, and Title 42 is still in place. As bad as things are, they’re about to get much worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thefederalist.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why Joe Biden’s Defense Budget Is Russia and China's Dream Come True
> 
> 
> The Biden Administration’s defense budget request fails to account for the world in which our warfighters must operate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.19fortyfive.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're living in your own demented world


Biden isn’t on the ballot this fall and with all the clips of 1/6 and the recent Putin-love being shown 24/7, the Republicans will have an uphill battle to remain relevant.


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

konradv said:


> Biden isn’t on the ballot this fall and with all the clips of 1/6 and the recent Putin-love being shown 24/7, the Republicans will have an uphill battle to remain relevant.


He may not be on the ballot but his corrupt party will.   1/6 shouldn’t have happened but when the Republicans show clips of DEMOCRATIC Cities being burned down, the killings, the arson, the DEFUND the POLICE, Calling those who didn’t want to mask up as KILLERS while they had their hair done in a beauty salon that was closed to the public! ( She lost her business” , having fancy lunches, dinners with LARGE CROWDS UNMASKED, etc. etc.  Forgot; the ILLEGAL IMMIGRATION with the FENTANYL is getting worse, NO CASH BAIL, I would like 👍 to continue but I’m getting writer’s cramp.


----------



## konradv

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> He may not be on the ballot but his corrupt party will.   1/6 shouldn’t have happened but when the Republicans show clips of DEMOCRATIC Cities being burned down, the killings, the arson, the DEFUND the POLICE, Calling those who didn’t want to mask up as KILLERS while they had their hair done in a beauty salon that was closed to the public! ( She lost her business” , having fancy lunches, dinners with LARGE CROWDS UNMASKED, etc. etc.  Forgot; the ILLEGAL IMMIGRATION with the FENTANYL is getting worse, NO CASH BAIL, I would like 👍 to continue but I’m getting writer’s cramp.


Oh, I forgot about the Republicans being the party of sex, drugs and hypocrisy.


----------



## rightwinger

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - President Biden Job Approval
> 
> 
> RealClearPolitics - Election Other - President Biden Job Approval
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.realclearpolitics.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Illegal Immigration Is About To Surge. Biden's Plan Is To Open The Border
> 
> 
> Federal border authorities are already overwhelmed, and Title 42 is still in place. As bad as things are, they’re about to get much worse.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> thefederalist.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why Joe Biden’s Defense Budget Is Russia and China's Dream Come True
> 
> 
> The Biden Administration’s defense budget request fails to account for the world in which our warfighters must operate.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> www.19fortyfive.com
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You're living in your own demented world



Lets say Trump were to win the election in 2024

Kamala Harris just needs to declare the election stolen and overturn the states

Even Trump says she has the power


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

rightwinger said:


> Lets say Trump were to win the election in 2024
> 
> Kamala Harris just needs to declare the election stolen and overturn the states
> 
> Even Trump says she has the power


With who? Joe? Let her declare the election stolen with her 0 percent approval. Trump tried it; he had reason and couldn’t do it


----------



## rightwinger

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> With who? Joe? Let her declare the election stolen with her 0 percent approval. Trump tried it; he had reason and couldn’t do it



Kamala Harris is the Vice President

That gives her the power, in early 2025 to overturn state election results

There was an insurrection on Jan 6 2021 that claims she has that power. So did Trump

In 2025, Will Trump admit he lied?


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

konradv said:


> Oh, I forgot about the Republicans being the party of sex, drugs and hypocrisy.


Oh, I forgot about Democrats being the party of sex, drugs, and Hypocrisy


konradv said:


> Oh, I forgot about the Republicans being the party of sex, drugs and hypocrisy.


i didn’t forget about the Democrats being the party of sex, drugs, and Hypocrisy, Look at Hunter Biden for Starters !!  😆 
  Talk about Hypocrisy??? I notice your response has nothing to do with my post because you can’t refute it. Talk about Hypocrisy??  Look 👀 in the Mirror 👀👀


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

rightwinger said:


> Kamala Harris is the Vice President
> 
> That gives her the power, in early 2025 to overturn state election results
> 
> There was an insurrection on Jan 6 2021 that claims she has that power. So did Trump
> 
> In 2025, Will Trump admit he lied?


She can do whatever she wants but it won’t do her any good, Trump was the President and it didn’t help him. He lied?? Didn’t realize there was a trial. So she’s going to “ claim” because he “ lied” in 2020 the 2024 election was rigged?  All the dirt is coming out right now about how the 2020 election was rigged. So let her do it and I’ll sit back and enjoy 😊 the show


----------



## konradv

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Oh, I forgot about Democrats being the party of sex, drugs, and Hypocrisy
> 
> i didn’t forget about the Democrats being the party of sex, drugs, and Hypocrisy, Look at Hunter Biden for Starters !!  😆
> Talk about Hypocrisy??? I notice your response has nothing to do with my post because you can’t refute it. Talk about Hypocrisy??  Look 👀 in the Mirror 👀👀


Where’s the hypocrisy?  It isn’t the Dems that have the pretensions to being perfect Christians.  We get that from the right, but then one of their stars lets the cat out of the bag!


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

konradv said:


> Where’s the hypocrisy?  It isn’t the Dems that have the pretensions to being perfect Christians.  We get that from the right, but then one of their stars lets the cat out of the bag!


Really? Is that why Nancy Pelosi, BRANDON and others profess themselves to be DEVOUT CATHOLICS???
  This way way before my time but the KENNEDY CLAN couldn’t keep their pants ⬆️ up 👍


----------



## rightnow909

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> With who? Joe? Let her declare the election stolen with her 0 percent approval. Trump tried it; he had reason and couldn’t do it


that's bc the Rs don'tstick together

which is why  they lose... and the American people w/  them...


----------



## rightnow909

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> Really? Is that why Nancy Pelosi, BRANDON and others profess themselves to be DEVOUT CATHOLICS???
> This way way before my time but the KENNEDY CLAN couldn’t keep their pants ⬆️ up 👍


never mind  the millions of Catholics  who do take seroiusly the laws of Christ and His Church


really childish to blame a whole group of people for what afew do..


----------



## ILOVEISRAEL

rightnow909 said:


> never mind  the millions of Catholics  who do take seroiusly the laws of Christ and His Church
> 
> 
> really childish to blame a whole group of people for what afew do..


I obviously just named a few. It’s really childish and immature not to realize that


----------



## rightnow909

ILOVEISRAEL said:


> I obviously just named a few. It’s really childish and immature not to realize that


in fact it is ONLY devout Catholics, it seems who really KNOW that these baby killers are not and never should be called Catholic

cringe-worthy when 'catholics' vote Dim


----------

